# 2WW March 2016



## Sharry

A thread for everybody testing in March 2016


----------



## Babyhope2

So it looks I am gone be the first one to join this thread....
Officially PUPO from today..


----------



## Alex1979

well hello Babyhope2! how you getting on, looks like its just us for a while, 

well this is my 3rd and final go!!, my EC is a week Monday, 29/02/16 - im on menopur this time, have my first scan on Monday, this time we are having assisted hatching as well!!, so as we are paying for this one, yep a cool 5 grand! its our last turn. since the last treatment we have worked every weekend, sold and are still selling everything we have and don't need, to make the payments.

my OTD is between the 17-19th of march depending on if its a 3dt or 5dt, not looking forward to the 2ww again, everyone on my last 2 threads got BFPs instead of me!! so 3rd time lucky I guess. im trying to stay positive, and I hope o don't test early again, I did both times and this thread helped me a lot so I will be driving everyone mad with all my posts!

the 3 things I hate about ICSI is the weight gain, yep 2 stone now with all the hormones and steroids I have no hope of keeping the fat away, and I hate it, im bitter, seriously I kid you not everyone I know in the last 3 years have had a kid or is with child now even the ones who have done IVF, EVERYONE except me and I hate it and the third thing is the 2WW I think I hate that most of all,so all you ladies need to keep me from breaking over the next 3 weeks

 and   to you all, 2016 will be our year


----------



## Babyhope2

Hi Alex
All the best for you this time. I really hope this is your lucky one. This is my first time, but I really hope it works   
I am gone try to stay calm, but today is just the first day so lets see how I am feeling the others days.
I perfectly get how you are feeling, all my friends have children too and is so hard when everyone around you seems to progress and you feel you are always in the same place, but live is hard and this is what we have to deal with. 
I am sure this is gone be our lucky one so stay positive Alex


----------



## Sunny002

Hi, 

Can I join too, I had my ET today and due to test on the 5th March. 
Big positive thoughts and fingers & toes crossed for all   xx


----------



## Mrs tinkerbell

Hi, ladies I had IuI yesterday and my official test date is 5th March fingers crossed for us all.


----------



## Alex1979

Hi and welcome Mrs tinkerbell and Sunny002, ooooo both on the 5th!! I think that's when I have my ET, I really   you get good news, how are you going to keep busy in the next few weeks? are you going to test early? I always fold in the last few days, I always think if I test from my trigger then when it goes negative and stays that way then its now such a massive blow to find out it hasn't worked again, and then I get wasted!!!

are you testing at home or having bloods?

hay  Babyhope2, whens you OTD? yeah positive thinking all the way this time! I was 2 days in my 2ww last time when I realised it hadn't worked, I don't know why I just knew, I became so negative that it became torture, so this time im going to hope and pray and stay positive all the way up until the 17th! plus that's my lucky number so im thinking it might be my turn!


----------



## kiwigirl5

Hi ladies in waiting! It's been years since I have been on this site. I am very blessed to have DS and DD from ICSI and Nat. We had 9 Frosties in storage for 6 years, all grade 1, 8 and 7 cells on day 3. We were always very happy with two children but recently decided to use our Frosties and try for No.3 as we can't bring ourselves to discard them and news of my mums terminal cancer got us wanting to expand our little family and bring us all some joy!! Went for my FET this morning. Only 1 of the 9 embryos survived the thaw   gutted!!!!! They don't know why.. Had a 4 cell transferred and they broke protocol and puta little 3cell back too. Trying to keep positive but was really not what I had expected  
OTD 6 March 
Good luck to you all!!


----------



## FlossyKate

Hi everyone - can I join you?!?  I am officially PUPO as of this morning..... just gearing up for the longest 2 weeks of my life!  Let's hope we all get some happiness xxx


----------



## Babyhope2

Hi sll
Hope you we'll! First day gone so one less 👏👏👏
Alex my ODT is 4 March. I don't plan to test early as I don't want to be disappointed too soon ( let see if I can make it) planning to test one day before as my husband is going away for the weekend. 
Let's see if I can wait
How is everyone doIng?


----------



## FlossyKate

My OTD is 5th March and I'm definitely going to try and make it until then. Trying very hard to rest at home (been advised no bending, lifting or stretching) but it's just so easy to forget   I have got to behave myself!!! Hope you're all well xxx


----------



## Nellie321

Hi ladies mind if I join you? I had my ET yesterday, one 8 cell medium grade and a slow growing 4 cell top grade on board. My OTD is 2nd March which seems early?! It seems those of you that had ET yesterday have OTD of 5th March?! 

Anyhoo hopefully we can all stay sane during the next couple of weeks. Fx this is a our month   x


----------



## Sunny002

Hi Alex, I took the weekend to relax and then back to work from Monday so I'll be busy enough to not think about it (well kind off, it's hard to think of anything else when you're continuously injecting lol) 
The clinic I'm with recommend both a home test & a blood test. They scheduled it for the 5th and my DH has asked me not to test early this time. 

However I'm thinking day 3 ET yesterday (20th) means  implantation should take place on 25th therefore it wouldn't be unrealistic to get a result on the 28th (3 days post implant) yet 6 days earlier than recommended.
I know I know I've clearly thought way too much about this lol 
So Nellie321 I think the 2nd is a realistic date to test on. 

Fingers crossed for all of us


----------



## Nellie321

Hi Sunny haha I love your thinking!! I'm gonna test early because I want to test the trigger shot out of my system so if I do get a positive, I'll know it's real! Last time at 8dp3dt I had a bfn but 9dp is when I got my first bfp so that's probs what I'll do again. I'm feeling so nauseous today, wondering if it's the progesterone. Anyone else feeling that way? x


----------



## kmj88

Hi, wonder if there's room for another one?
Like a lot of you I had an ET yesterday - a day 5 blast. According to the time lapse video it had a scoring of 3/3/2 - which I believe is ok.!
Test date is 4th March which is 13dp5dt which is just crazy - I'm a terrible POAS addict so will defeat be testing early!!
I've been a bit crampy and had some lower back ache today so naturally starting to analyse already!!
May this be a lucky thread!!


----------



## Elerifairy

Hi all, had my DIUI on the 19th have a crazy long OTD of 3weeks - 11th march (just the way my clinic does iui otds) but going to go with the 4th as my goal to get to without POAS


----------



## Alex1979

Hello new girls, hope your all OK this fine morning

well had my first scan and I have 8! yep just 8 follys!  

what the hell is the point, I have given up everything sold all my possessions to pay for this, im taking everything from 80g of protein a day to the Co Q10 and royal jelly, the bloody milk and water everything, im doing everything I can and now I have just 8!

im so sick of the whole gut wrenching soul destroying crap, I don't even see my mates anymore cs every time we loose a cycle my besties announce there pregnant and I cant stand it.

I had 9 fluid filled folly's the first and second go and now I don't even have 9 to play with! I know it only takes one, and I know im still in the game but for the love of GOD! I don't know how much more I can take. 

today is not a good day


----------



## Babyhope2

Alex darling take a breath¡¡¡¡¡
I understand how you well, I had only 8 and I was feeling the same way, I am not gone tell you the same thing " it only takes one" I know you know that, 
but for now there is nothing else you can do, just hope that some of this 8 have a good egg so clear has water, you have two options:
Give up or continue to fight ... Thats it


----------



## kmj88

Alex I'm so sorry to read how you are feeling. Please know that I am speaking from having been there myself so completely understand how you are feeling.
I have never had a good response (last OE cycle only one ovary responded and only produced 6 and only 4 mature) but on my one and only successful live birth cycle the nurse said to me "if you were paying for this cycle privately (it was on NHS) then I would suggest abandoning the cycle, but as there's no guarantee of additional funding we should continue as best we can"!
I ended up having a day 2 transfer as there was no point carrying on any further with the culture - I now have a very healthy and wonderful little 4 year old boy.
I know the last thing you want to hear is someone else's success story but I think what I'm trying to say is stay positive, however hard that is and believe that this will be your time.
I have everything crossed for you


----------



## Alex1979

thanks Babyhope2 and kmj88

I know your right, just having so much bloating and pain  thought it would be more! yes positive is the way! im going to keep going regardless and if I have to pimp out DH for another go then so be it! 

they said to stay on the  300 units and I have 2 more scans wednsday and Friday so heres hoping the little beans grow strong however many there are! and ill keep from freaking out for a while and just keep everything crossed!

im glad you guys are on here, no one else gets it, thanks for keeping me grounded!!

how are you guys getting on, anyone googled every symptom there having yet? lower back pain sounds good kmj88, I always test early im sure as long as your 9dpt then its OK, are you going to get bloods to?

sending you all   march 2016 is going to be the lucky month


----------



## Nellie321

Oh Alex hunni I feel you. This process is soul destroying at times. I echo what everyone else has said. Remember a lot can happen in a few days. I love what babyhope said, fight or give up. Seriously I didn't know how strong I was until I started IVF. You got this. You can't do anything more than you are doing so try and relax and see what your next scan brings  

AFM I'm still recovering from EC 6 days on   and fed up of feeling sick. I so wish we could fast forward!! 

Fx this is a lucky thread x


----------



## Sunny002

Sending big fat positive thoughts your way Alex, it's such an emotional, unpredictable, frustrating journey that plays havoc with your head & body. Allow yourself to let of steam & here being the perfect place.  

I know it doesn't help but I also only had 8 embryos, followed by the dreaded phone call that only 6 fertilised and then only 3 made it to the transfer. When the embryologist told me that they only had 3 I bust in to tears to my DH shame. (At this point I'm lying on the bed with my legs in the air and everyone in position lol) He tried to reassure me that it only takes one & I had to explain I was sobbing with pure relief that some had made it. Sadly I so used to coutinuos bad news that I hadn't realised how drained I was until then. 

So now I'm trying my damn best to be positive so feel free to rant at any time you like, you deserve it!! xx


----------



## HighlandChick

Hi ladies I had my 2nd DIUI today and i have a long wait till OTD 3 weeks which makes OTD the 14th March.
Sending positive vibes for lots of lovely bfps


----------



## pollimingi

hi ladies hope you dont mind me popping in. i had 4 eggs retrieved   only 2 5dt  on the 20th and was told that the other  embryo was compacted which left me puzzled but  they  were both successfully transferred so my beta day is on the 2nd of march. can i just test to check if the trigger is out of the system. i dont have any symptoms except sore boobs luckily  i am hope resting.all the best waiters


----------



## feathers101

Good morning ladies, and hi again babyhope  
May I join you? 
ET was yesterday, 1 day 5 good quality embie put back. OTD 4th March.
Praying for our little beans to all hang in there, get snuggled in & stick well


----------



## FlossyKate

Hi ladies, hope you're all well today? I'm 3dpt and have got lower back ache today.... is this normal?! I'm probably being very paranoid! Xxx


----------



## kmj88

*FlossyKate* - I had this on 2dp5dt - although looking at your timeline I think you are 2dpt too - the day of ET is classed as day 0 I think!
I got excited trying to read something into it but haven't felt anything else since!!

I did find this which I thought was interesting... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=47703.0

I'm so busy at work that a couple of hours can pass without me obsessing at the moment which is quite nice!!
I'm definitely going to POAS early though!! Especially after reading the above and seeing that *Feathers101* has the same OTD as me and my transfer was two days earlier!!

Hope everyone is doing ok. xx


----------



## Clairemariearan

Hi everyone

So glad to join you over here! My official test date is 6th March. I had a FET this morning. The grade was 4bb which I think is good. It was our one and only snow baby so I'm praying to every god out there that it sticks.

Wishing everyone lots of sticky baby dust xx


----------



## FlossyKate

Thank you so much kmj, I needed a little reassurance! Our blastocyst had actually started to break out of it's shell before transfer.... which the doc assured me was a good thing! Hoping and praying it's implantation pains rather than af! Xxx


----------



## Alex1979

Thanks Nellie321 I know your right and patience is not my style so thanks for the talk down   and sickness is good right! I heard that to feel sick from the time of conception is perfectly healthy and shows everything is working as it should be so maybe your bean is just digging in and making itself at home!

Sunny002 yep positivity is the way forward! im going to think good thoughts all the time now and not worry about the what ifs, although sobbing in THAT position is quite funny hahahaha! 

Welcome HighlandChick pollimingi  Clairemariearan and feathers101 yes come and join, how are you all feeling?   and sticky   to you all, you'll have to keep me posted with any symptoms you get as I analyse everything it helps me relax!!!! 

FlossyKate back pain sounds promising!! my friend had that with her twins from 4dpt and she had one grade one hatching put back that split! , but unfortunately all the way up until 6 months!!

Can I just ask everyone, have any of you have implantation bleeding?? if so is it right your supposed to get it between day 3-6 for a 3dt and between days 2-5 for a 5dt all my friends but one say they had bleeding with ICSI and IVF so just wanted a little count

as for me I can literally feel my ovaries throbbing!! I cant do my jeans up over my tummy as its so swollen but scan day tomorrow and no matter what I will not break, I will not freak out I will just accept it and wait with the thoughts I will have super eggs

   and   to you all


----------



## FlossyKate

Thanks Alex! I have arthritis in my spine anyway so I'm quite used to being in pain.... this isn't my normal sort of pain though so I know it's more than likely to be related either to the hormones, implantation or the dreaded af! Must stop analysing!!! Xxx


----------



## Babyhope2

Thats the attitude Alex!!! Well done babe.
AFM: day 3 today and only little cramps on my lower tommy, they came and go though but really light and (.)(.) but they been like that since ET, I guess is from the progesterone.....
So 3 days less, getting there, I only wish the time will go quickly. Going back to work tomorrow, hope that help

Welcome to all the new


----------



## kmj88

Fingers crossed for good news tomorrow *Alex* 
No implantation bleeding for me (yet) but only on 3dp5dt so still time. Cracking headache today and what feels like start of a sore throat/cold - bring it on - maybe worrying about that will take my mind off OTD (yeh right!!) 

*Babyhope*- you must have had a Saturday transfer too - out of interest when is your OTD?? I'm sure I've been given the wrong date 13dp5dt seems crazy!!


----------



## Babyhope2

Hi kmj88
Yes my transfer was saturday but mine was a 3D ET. My ODT is the 4th like you 14dp3dt. I know the wait is long but we just have to stay positive. There is a few of us testing the 4, I am sure is gone be a good day for all of us


----------



## jasmine90

Hello Ladies first time to something like this but, March 1st I will do my pregnancy test so praying and hoping all goes well, this waiting is driving me crazy. I did a 3 day transfer with 1 embryo so hopefully i will get a BFP!! Baby Dust to all you guys


----------



## feathers101

Baby dust to all  

Jasmine - welcome and best of luck. March 1st is only 1 more week so hang in there!

kmj88 - hope you feel better today and have managed to ward off that potential cold. 

Alex - hope you are feeling a bit better today  

Flossykate and babyhope - test day buddies! How you both holding up any symptoms?

I am 2dp5dt and have no symptoms at all, nothing. Well. Only the ongoing saga of constipation linked to the darn pessaries


----------



## FlossyKate

Feathers - I'm hanging in there!!! Apart from the lower back pain yesterday which lasted about an hour I've had nothing either. I've got very sore boobs but they've been like it for weeks... since I started stimming. Anybody else had any symptoms?! I'm actually feeling surprisingly calm, but I'm sure the anxiety will kick in soon  xxx


----------



## Alex1979

well helloo girls! hope your all OK today

kmj88 - hows your cold? you managed to keep it at bay? im getting headaches to, are you drinking enough? 

Jasmine - welcome to the group. March 1st will come round quicker than you think so fingers crossed for you! do you have any symptoms yet?

babyhope2 and Flossykate still hanging in there? I remember both of my 2ww I tested every day!!! couldn't stand not knowing hope I don't do it this time! im sure your get more nervous closer the time but were all here for you! 

feathers101 don't worry about not having any symptoms yet its still very early, think your body needs time to make a nice home for your bean  

well had my scan today and still only 8 folly's BUT they have all grown from 9-16mm to 14-20mm so im averaging 2mm a day so EC is defiantly going to be Monday, im nervous now but also excited as long as a get 2-3 good quality eggs then ill be happy, my magic 3

have a great day girls   to you all


----------



## Babyhope2

Hi Alex, well done. I am sure there is some good eggs on there, I had also only 8 and managed to get a good quality embryo so stay positive. 
AFM: I am planning not to test until Thursday ( 3th March) see if I can stick to that!! Not much ch felt so far, (.)(.) still heart but is being like these for some time now so I don't think is released, trying to take one day at the time, hope time goes fast


----------



## Sunnny

Can I join you ladies pls? Had a fet transfer last Fri. Otd 1st March so Jasmine we r testing buddies!
This is my 5th transfer and definitely final time. Hope it works this time.

Not getting any symptoms though. Last cycle around this time I suddenly had a feeling there's something happening down there but not at all this cycle...who knows! (It turned out it was a chemical though)

Hope everyone have a great day today! At least the sun is shining out there!


----------



## jasmine90

Hi Ladies, Thanks alex well I have no symptoms as of today and sunny I am praying this one works for you honestly its just nerve racking waiting to see if you are pregnant, I am waiting until tomorrow 02/25 to take a home pregnancy test crossing my fingers it will be BFP. This is my first time I am doing IVF, only with 1 embryo is good.


----------



## FlossyKate

Anybody else getting a bit of a headache,or is it a side effect of the cyclogest?!  I have just found out (via ********) that a girl who I work with is 12 weeks pregnant... I feel like such a terrible person for having a bit of a cry!  xxx


----------



## kmj88

Welcome *Sunny* and huge amounts of baby dust for you!

*Feathers* - TMI alert - I reckon my pessaries are giving me the opposite effect to you and are keeping me quite regular!! Or maybe that's my daily concoction of spinach, avocado and fruit smoothie!!

*Alex* - 8 between 14-20 sounds great, they should all be a good size by Monday - try and keep positive!  
A am a daily tester too - but won't start until 29th Feb (for 4th March OTD)!

*Jasmine/Sunny* - 1st March is so soon now - everything crossed!!

*Babyhope* - I can sympathise with those sore (.)(.) 

*FlossyKate* - nothing wrong with a cry at that news - this is a very emotional time we are going through and to hear news like this will always trigger some kind of emotional response. Be kind to yourself. And yes headaches 

Hello to everyone else - hope you are all keeping positive!!

xx

AFM - Well my throat/cold thing is quite strange - feels like a lump way down my throat like I've never felt before, I just don't know what it is - feels like an obstruction and quite painful. Headaches are still bad (which I'm taking as a good sign as this was the only pg symptom I had with my DS - I know it's too early for those symptoms yet but psychologically it's good)!!


----------



## jasmine90

I know how you feel flossykate but you have to stay strong and  keep thinking postive !!! I just started my estrogen patches yesterday is any one doing the same ?


----------



## NatParnell

Hi All,

Can I join this thread please?

I am currently PUPO, had 3 3dp transferred on Saturday and am due to test on 4 March 2016.

Wishing everyone wait luck, it is horrible analysing every little thing. xx


----------



## FlossyKate

I'm okay now I have had a bit of a cry! 

Hi Nat and Sunny - hope you are both well?  Really hoping that this is a lucky month for us all xxx


----------



## Sunnny

*Jasmine* - Good luck with the test tomorrow. Fingers crossed and Lots of positive thoughts your way! I'm not sure I'll be brave enough to an early home test this time because I don't want this pupo bubble to pop.

*FlossyKate* - no one else understands what goes through our ivfer's mind but you can be assured everybody on this site understands. My piano teacher just gave birth to a baby boy and I'm seeing her next week on my otd! Don't know how to face it yet if it was a bfn for me. I may skip this lesson in that case. I think we are allowed to be selfish in these occasions.

*natparnell* - welcome and congratulations being pupo!

*kmi88* - oh dear I hope your sore throat goes away and your headache is indeed pregnancy caused. It's impossible not to be symptom analysing isn't it!

To test or not to test - if I test and get a bfp I'll be spending the rest of the 2ww stressed dreading it might be chemical again. If it was a bfn I'll be stressed thinking it might have been too early. On the other hand if I don't test I'll be wondering all the time whether to do it or not. There's no good choice!!! I'll just go with my heart I think.


----------



## Sunnny

Glad you are feeling better, FlossyKate. A bit of cry does help!

I see from your signature you are unexplained as well. This UI sucks as they can't find anything wrong it just doesn't work. Wish us all luck this time round. This might the lucky one who knows!

Hugs to all!

Sunny



FlossyKate said:


> I'm okay now I have had a bit of a cry!
> 
> Hi Nat and Sunny - hope you are both well? Really hoping that this is a lucky month for us all xxx


----------



## FlossyKate

Thank you Sunny - you are right, this is such a surreal journey and unless you've been through it nobody understands!  I think if I were you I would be tempted to cancel your lesson on that day, whatever the result you will no doubt want time to get your head around it.  I know full well I will be an emotional wreck regardless of the outcome!
Yes UI sucks, part of me wishes we had an actual identifiable problem which could be treated.  But whatever the reason for infertility it genuinely is a heartbreaking experience.
I am going to pull myself together now and be more positive - thinking happy, calm thoughts!!! xxx


----------



## Sunnny

Thank you FlossyKate - I can't agree more that whatever reason this is a hard journey.

Good idea about cancelling my lesson. I've not decided because partly I want to force myself to carry on with life like normal. The only difficulty is that I'd have to "act" like I'm happy and excited when really I'm wrecked like hell. I went through so many cycles and have become quite good at hiding my ivf feelings from people. So sad...


----------



## 8868dee

Hey all can I join you please X 

I had my transfer of 2 embryos this morning at 11.45. One embryo is a day 5 and was graded 1AA and the other was a day 6 and is graded 4BB. I also had an Ovitrelle injection (hcg) and my test date is 7th March.

This is the 5th cycle but our 4th Nat FET (details in sig) 

Goodluck to everyone testing in March X


----------



## Nonnie_flower

Hello Ladies, can I join you?

My ET was on Monday, two day 3 Embies with AH. Our test due date is on Mothers Day! 

Had to leave work early today as I felt spaced and likeI was getting a cold. This is our first cycle so hoping we can be first time lucky but as I'm 43 next week trying to be realistic. 
Hate the wait, hopefully we can all be lucky


----------



## Mel15

Hi can I join your chat please. I am due to test on the 1st March.


----------



## Sunnny

Welcome newcomers 8868Dee, Nonnie and Mel, fingers crossed for you!
Keep positive and the days will go by eventually!


----------



## 8868dee

Thanks for the warm welcome sunny xx go for ur OTD Hun xx


----------



## Mel15

Hi thanks for the warm welcome.. Yes it's seeming a long wait, but keeping busy.  It's very hard to know whether symptoms you feel are real or the mind playing games. But fingers crossed to everyone who's near to testing...


----------



## Nellie321

Why does time have to go so slowly!!!!!! I'm still feeling nauseous, sore (.)(.) and the odd twinge but am sure that is all down to the progesterone?! Desperately trying not to symptom spot.....

What form of testing are you all doing on OTD? Hpt or bloods? My clinic have given me an appointment to take a sample of my fmu in for them to test. I don't see why I can't just do it at home and call with the result?! I find it strange plus let's face it, I'm gonna test it myself before I go and if it's bfn I know I won't be able to face going.

If anyone is testing early when do you plan to start? 

Hope you are all doing ok and not going too     x


----------



## kmj88

Hi Nellie - when is your OTD? I had  5dt on 20th Feb and OTD is 4th March (13dp5dt)!! So ill start testing on Monday 29th which is 9dp5dt - from experience ill probably test on Monday, Wednesday and Friday!! X


----------



## FlossyKate

My OTD is 5th March but neither my other half or my mum are around on that day and I'd never be able to face a bfn on my own. I'm trying to hold out for day 13pt basically because I'm burying my head and don't want the bubble to burst xxx


----------



## Alex1979

welcome NatParnell 8868dee Nonnie_flower  Mel15  and Nellie321, the more the merrier lovely girlies - wishing you all the   and   in the world for your positives, I know the 2ww sucks, every hour feels like a day and you google the crap out of every symptom, but that's part of it I guess looks like most of you are testing next week, but  think this month will be our month!  

FlossyKate I know how you feel, when our cycle was a BFN after our MC, a girl at my work got pregnant, for the last 6 months ive been watching her bump grow and everyone talk about her baby, I cried a few times so don't worry, this rollercoaster makes you a little bitter and selfish then guilty for feeling like that but that's OK, your an IVF fighter so your allowed to be!

kmj88 im with you, I test all the time, regardless if its to early im to stressed or I don't want the bubble to burst the result will be what it will be, I think ill be worrying and stressing for a lifetime, so sod it I wont have control of much but I will take control of how I face it positive or negative!

Nellie321 I plan to test with my trigger on a poundland test so I can get a control test, then ill test every 2 days until my OTD, if it stays negative then fine IF god willing two lines appear then ill use FRER its the best one with the lowest detection limit that's the plan anyways!!

As for me another day of bloated pain! breasticels are sore and huge but counting down the days until EC on monday, cant believe my 2ww isn't going to start for another week   think ill loose my mind by then! hope your all hanging in there   and   to you all


----------



## FlossyKate

Thank you so much Alex, you're right.... I'm entitled to have a little meltdown every so often! I've always been a fighter, never been a naturally lucky person and I'm going to fight super hard to get our longed for baby. Feeling more positive today, still not many symptoms just boob ache, slight head ache and I'm completely knackered!!!  
Hope the rest of you ladies are hanging in there xxx


----------



## pollimingi

hi ladies 

i know my time might be awkward as i am  staying in RSA, i did take a test to check the trigger shot, it was negative so now i know have to wait for my OTD, my question is that as i transfered on the 20th so actually what day past transfer i am. no symptoms  at all even no sore boobs. so am i 5dpt or 6pdt?. good luck to all of us.


----------



## Alex1979

FlossyKate, know exactly what you mean lovely, all my life ive had to struggle fight and claw my way through everything, I sometimes envy those who have no idea what its like to actually do a hard days work or have to settle and sell your way through finances! so I shouldn't of been surprised that this was another thing that I would have to battle with! BUT you never know how strong you are until you have to be, I think IVF girls are the strongest of all, no matter how many fails, disappointments or unfairness were dealt, we always pick ourselves up (even after a few well deserved melt downs) shake ourselves off and have just one more go! so onwards and upwards march ladies!!  were all going to be mummys, have our   and live happily ever after!


----------



## Alex1979

pollimingi - when did you do your shot to your test? it should take up to 48hrs to be detected in your system, when I test after trigger its not that morning but the next day I get a positive


----------



## Alex1979

pollimingi your also 5dpt 21st being day one after transfer and so on darling


----------



## FlossyKate

Thanks again Alex.... it's just so nice to know none of us are going  through this on our own. The support on this forum is incredible  
Xxx


----------



## feathers101

I agree Flossykate, the support on here is super, and is really supporting me through this.

Welcome to all the new lovely ladies, Dee, Nonnie and Mel, sticky baby dust to you all.

Hope everyone is feeling okay today and looking forward to some nice weekend plans. 

I am starting to get anxious as I have no symptoms at all. No sore boobs, no spotting, no cramps, nothing   odd that I am sad about that but it's kinda worrying. I am 3dp5dt and surely should be feeling something by now.


----------



## FlossyKate

Feathers, I'm not feeling much either (I'm day 4pt). All the symptoms I do have can also be related to my dreaded af.... I always get sore boobs & a headache. I've not really had any cramping and definitely no spotting yet.... although I'm trying to tell myself that not everyone gets spotting xxx


----------



## Alex1979

feathers101 and FlossyKate - don't panic yet! your still well in the game,  theres a really good thread on here I think its called symptoms in the 2ww that lead to BFP, and most of the girls don't detect anything until the last 5 days before OTD which is why everyone freaks out as the AF symptoms are the same as BFP symptoms! so try not to drive yourself   I know its really difficult but 3dpt is still really early


----------



## FlossyKate

I've just had a look at the thread you mentioned, it's really useful! Feathers I'd definitely advise having a nosy on there xxx


----------



## Sunnny

Well said Alex - we don't know how strong we can be! Let's all hang in there and praying this is our turn.

FlossyKate - yes the ladies on this site are extremely positive and supportive.

Afm- I'm glad it's another day and we'r all one day nearer to our otd. 6dp6dt now. Not many symptoms really except a sharp pain in the tummy when I coughed half asleep last night. It was quite painful it woke me up. No idea what it is...I did notice boobs are bigger but I get that before AF anyway. Decided not to test until otd if AF doesn't arrive. see whether I can stick to it!


----------



## feathers101

Thanks for the tip Alex, had a nosey through and it really was useful. 
Flossykate - I'm kinda glad we are the the same boat, feel less alone if that makes sense.
Man, this whole process turns one into a paranoid, worrying wreck doesn't it? Reading into everything and trying to stay positive but terrified at the same time of getting hopes up too high...........ahhhhhhh


----------



## kmj88

Sunny - I had the exact same thing in the night when I was 3dp5dt - really sharp pain enough to wake me up when I moved in the night! Googled it for ages but couldn't find anything to convince me it was a good or bad sign!!  

Ooh think I'll take a look at the symptoms leading up to BFP page - something more to obsess with!
Although I really don't have any symptoms - slightly sore (.)(.) a couple of bad headaches and ever tightening trousers!! But hey aren't these all just symptoms of the drugs too?! 
Roll on Monday when I will start my obsessive daily POAS

xx


----------



## Babyhope2

Hi ladies hope you all well. 
AFM: I have some light cramps really down ( almost in my private parts) 
Any thoughts about this?? Apart from this just the (.)(.) as usual and don't know why start to feel really nervous. I really want this week to fly 😫😫😫
I think I am getting me start to do some relaxation everyday see if that helps and i feel more relax


----------



## Sunnny

Kmj88 - I can also add onto that tightening trousers. I have to wear really loose pairs nowadays. Funny thing is I'm not on any drugs as I'm having a natural frozen cycle. It can be down to lack of exercise though.

Babyhooe - I have no experience in that type of cramp but it sounds promising. 

Have to get back to work that'll help time fly by - not really!

Baby dust to all!


----------



## 8868dee

Wow this is a busy thread X how is everyone. 

On my OTD my clinic have me in at 9am for bloods and my hubby will not be here so if it's a bfn I'll be facing it alone. I usually test early but I am not sure if I will this time. My transfer was yesterday and it's the first time having 2 put back tho one is a 4BB and usually they r AA so hopefully that won't matter X even tho my transfer was yesterday I'm getting twinges in my ovary area but I'm sure it's the Ovitrelle injection (hcg)


----------



## Nellie321

Hi kmj88 my OTD is 2nd March but that's only 11dp3dt which I find odd - last time my OTD was 14dp3dt. It seems so soon! Last time I barely had a faint + at that stage. I plan to test on Saturday at 7dp to make sure the trigger shot is out of my system, then I think I'm going to try and wait until 9dp which will be Monday - I'm so impatient tho!!! x

FlossyKate I understand that 'bury your head in the sand' mentality alright! You are so good if you can hold out until 13dp! x

Alex last time the cheapies didn't work for me so I just used First Response - it got VERY expensive!! Sorry you're so bloated. Not long til EC now tho   x

Pollimingi yep you're 5dp. Good luck x 

Sunny I think you must be the furthest along from what I've seen. When is your OTD? x

Babyhope I've had those cramps too - altho mine were more like twinges. I also had some sharp shooting pains where my right ovary is. Obviously I've googled the hell outta both and am none the wiser! Anyone else keep searching until they find an answer they're happy with!!   x

8868dee I'm so sorry your hubby cant be with you for your bloods. Do you have anyone that could go in his place? Will they tell you there and then? From what I've read from others having bloods, they call you later that day. 

Hope everyone else is doing ok   and   x


----------



## pollimingi

alex and nelly thanks for putting me out of my [email protected] alex i took a trigger shot on the 13feb @22h30. i just wanted to be sure if its completely out of my system. 8868dee we are behind you all the way thats why we need each other so badly. i am on this rollercoster alone cause i did not tell my family and friends i felt that it will be too much to handle questions from people that does not understand what you going through so we decided with DH that we will deal with this in our terms


----------



## 8868dee

Nellie: they do call later in the day X I'll go for the bloods at 9am and I'll get a call between 12-5pm lol X 

Poll: same here no one knows we have done this again as I don't like the constant questions lol xxx


----------



## FlossyKate

Random post alert.... my nipples itch!!! Anyone else had this?! Xxx


----------



## Sunny002

Oh Flossy I wish mine did, in fact I'd settle for anything right now. Currently 5dp3dt on full meds & not even bloated.   xx


----------



## FlossyKate

It's not forced to mean anything....  I'm just reading into every little thing! Did you have a look at the '2ww symptoms that turn into a bfp' thread?! So many ladies on there didn't have any symptoms at all so don't get disheartened xxx


----------



## Sunny002

Logic tells me it doesn't mean anything but I'd feel better with just a little something lol xx


----------



## NatParnell

Hi All,

Hope everyone is ok and not driving themselves mad symptom spotting. 

I feel awlful tonight, on top of the stuff I have had since ET such as sore (.)(.), wind and a bit of a crampy tummy, I now also have a headache, real cramps and stabbing pains in my tummy and a backache too. Is this just the progesterone or something else?

Nellie - so you are going to test on Saturday and Monday? Do you think you will be able to get a result then? 

Love to you all. Xx


----------



## Sunnny

Nellie, my otd is 1st of March perhaps one of the earliest here.   
Btw that otd is 11dp5dt or maybe 6dt strictly speaking.

Tomorrow it'll be another day closer to otd. 

Good night ladies!


----------



## tina11

Hi ladies

I had my iui today and will be testing on the 12th March. This is going to be torture, but it's so nice having you lovely ladies to speak to. No one else can possibly understand what we go through. 

Are you ladies drinking pineapple juice and eating Brazil nuts etc?

I am,  just to feel like i am doing something to help my cause although it probably  wont make any difference. 


Baby dust to all xxx


----------



## pollimingi

morning ladies hope you all slept well. @ sunny i did have pineapple core for the past 5 days and lots of nuts that helped me to(tmi) visit mr loo and do  da deeds  by releaving myself and i am happy coz atlest that means i am not constipated .if i may ask what is  more efficient  place to put the progesterone pessaries coz i mostly use the vg(tmi) sometimes at the back.

our days are coming closer i am anticipating to test but hey why not wait like others. in 2011 i did icsi and i was clueless with the whole thing so i made lot of mistakes which makes me to be more cautious this time around cause it took me years to decide if i wanna go through this trauma again but as a wish of every women  to be a mother to someone i had to put my fear aside and think of my husband as we both dont have any [email protected] nelly we are testing on the same day if m not mistaken


----------



## Sunnny

Good morning ladies! Yeah it's another day closer the test date!

Welcome on board Tina! I was a lot less careful on what I eat and drink this cycle than previous ones because they obviously didn't really work. Don't mean to sound pessimistic but after going through so many rounds, my attitude now is whatever will be will be. Good idea though to eat them so you feel like you are doing all you can to help. 

pollimingi - I think from my previous experience inserting them from the front is more efficient being closer to where it should go. I could be wrong does anybody else know?

AFM - another day arrived with no AF I take it as a positive. It's due on Sunday so if it doesn't arrive till Sunday it's probably a good sign. Took temperature this morning (no drugs to affect it as I'm on fet) - reassuringly it's not dropped. My temp usually drops the day before AF. Woke up 4am but couldn't go back to sleep easily because I was anxious about the temperature. However not sleeping well could affect the temp so who knows! Anybody else on natural fet and monitoring temperature?


----------



## pollimingi

@sunny that was my thinking that bring it closer is the best option at @least the have chance to communicate that i need you to survive please rescue me help me to stick to mommy ;  . we were both awake around the same time of 4 am i had to resort to my circle+bloom relaxation prgramme and it assisted cause DH said i slept like a baby i was so peaceful he  even left to work without goodbye as he didnt want to disturb. i am not a hot drinks person like tea now i have to drink it just to warm this two babies so they be comfortable.
faith faith ladies and positive affirmations tell yourself that your pregnant against all odds.


----------



## Babyhope2

Hi ladies hope you all well
One day less for all us.
AFM: I have the feeling to be wet and that something is coming ( sorry to be that specific) but nothing when i go to the toilet is just the feeling to be wet. I am taken progesterone on the back passage so could not related to that.
Any thoughts


----------



## Alex1979

Babyhope2 - you will get an increase in fluid! shall we say with the pecceries, I had to use pads not liners both times, as long as its not bright yellow or red your doing fine!

FlossyKate - my boxing buddie went through IVF 4x the 2x it worked was with itchy nipples so im thinking its a good sign!

welcome tina11, ill be testing a week after you so not looking forward to the wait! hope your hanging in there!

to all the other lovely march girls, keep   and   that they stick and try not to go to  

as for me  my last scan today, all between 18 and 24mm now one is at 12mm so they think that will be empty! but trigger tomorrow at 8.30 and EC on Monday so im going to chill over the weekend and get back to you next week when I know the numbers heres   ill have a great quality count!   and   to you all xxxx


----------



## feathers101

babyhope - I have increased CM at the moment (sorry for tmi  ) so am with you on the 'wet feeling'. Hopefully its a sign that everything is kicking up a gear and getting ready for incubation. 

Alex - exciting times for triggering tomorrow and it looks like you have some nice follies developing there. Enjoy your drug free day on Sunday  

Sunny - definitely a positive thing that AF has not arrived yet, one more morning ticked off the list. 

Tina - welcome   I agree that its probably not doing anything, but I want to feel that I have tried all things possible to help my embie stick, so have been eating brazil nuts for about the last 2 weeks, 5 a day. Trying not to have them all be the quality street caramel and chocolate covered purple ones!  

Hope everyone else is doing okay this morning, sticky baby dust to you all   

afm - still no symptoms to report as yet, 4dp5dt. I am trying to convince myself that I have felt some mild cramps or twinges but I think its just a side effect of the constipation I still have from those darn pessaries   even switching to the front door has not helped that side effect   Ho humm, off to drink a bottle of lactulose...............


----------



## kmj88

Alex - great news about the follies - that all sounds promising!

With regards the bullets - back or front. I read that drugs are absorbed quicker into the blood stream via the back door and you don't need to lie down for half an hour like you do with front! I do find back to be less pleasant mind you, so I do front at bedtime when I know I'm going to be lying down and back in the morning because I'm at work and don't fancy that awful 'leaking' all day!! Don't we have wonderful topics to discuss!!

I had a call from my clinic today to 'check how I'm feeling as it's such a stressful time'! I was quite surprised as never had that before!
I'm still not really feeling any symptoms that I can get excited (or not) about so feeling quite calm. Going away this weekend with some girlfriends so should be pretty chilled out - then Monday and I can start my obsessive POAS!!

Love coming on here and reading everyone's messages - such a great support!

Keep positive everyone


----------



## FlossyKate

Afternoon ladies, hope you're all feeling okay & positive! 
Feathers your post made me chuckle.... drinking a bottle of lactulose, we sure know how to have a good time!!! 
Nothing much to report here, my af was due on Wednesday and hasn't arrived so I'm very happy about that   I keep giving myself little hurdles to cross so that the whole process seems less daunting. My next one is to make it to Monday without af... then I'll feel a little bit closer to that end goal. My nipples are still a little itchy so I reeeally hope it's a good sign. 
Lots of love to all xxx


----------



## NatParnell

Hi All,

Glad everyone is bearing up ok and driving themselves too  .

I have to use 3 of the Cyclogest pessories a day and my Consultant said that they are better in the front but to do the one during the day, at the back door as its easier when you are at work.

With everyone talking about when their AF is due, how do you know?  Would I just follow my normal cycle, if that's the case then I am due on Sunday?  Would appreciate advice on this. thanks. 

Hope everyone has some nice things planned for the weekend. xx


----------



## Sunnny

Kmj88- How thoughtful for the clinic to phone and check you up! Never heard of it either. Hope you have a great weekend away. 

FlossyKate- great idea to make small hurdles to cross each time! Great news your AF has not shown herself either. Fingers crossed for Monday.

Nat- I'm not on meds so I count my normal days for the AF due date. However if you are on the pessaries then there's not much meaning as your normal cycle is taken over by the meds. 

Hope everyone have a great weekend. Baby dust to you all!


----------



## Smiley 723

Hello everyone....
Hope you don't mind another 2WWer joining you...
Had FET at Argc yesterday ...test date 8/3

So here we go 😊😊😊😊

 To you all


----------



## Sunnny

Welcome to March 2ww Smiley! The more the merrier. We are hoping March is our lucky month.


----------



## Wizzbang75

Hi everyone do you mind if I join you on this crazy 2ww. I am currently 1dp 2dt with two gorgeous top grade embryos on board   this is our 4th cycle and otd is 9/3 which is also my birthday!! Hoping for the best birthday present ever  
Good luck everyone xx


----------



## FlossyKate

Hi wizzbang..... so nice to have more people on this thread, strength in numbers and all that! 
I've just had some really bad tummy cramps. I hope it was just implantation pains and nothing wrong xxx


----------



## Wizzbang75

Thanks FlossyKate. Am I right in thinking it was you that mentioned having arthritis in your spine?  I do too and today has been a really painful day    not sure if it's a reaction to all the hormone drugs or because I've been walking oddly being soo bloated and sore from the injections and ec. Hopefully tomorrow will be abit better  
How many days past transfer are you?  Could very possibly be implantation pains fingers crossed xx


----------



## FlossyKate

Yes, it is me with the glass spine! Mine was terrible before EC because of the bloating etc but thankfully it's settled back down again now. I hope you get some relief soon, it's no fun being in pain 24/7  
Well I'm not bleeding or anything so still hoping it was nothing to worry about. I'm 5dpt xxx


----------



## looby1005

Hi can I join, I'm officially on my 2ww after ET today, can test on the 12/03/16, keeping everything crossed x


----------



## pollimingi

welcome everyone,its nice to have you all on board lets cruise together to our destination. as for me stil nothing at all and m getting  anxious day by day. i just need a little something that says you are getting dear.


----------



## Mel15

Hi ladies, has anyone experienced lower back pain and stomach cramps that come and go through the day? I'm due to test on Tuesday 1st March, feeling scared of testing. It's been three years of trying for a baby, with a diagnosis of endometriosis then a miscarriage  at 7 weeks from conceiving on  Clomid. To then have arrived at this point of first attempt of Ivf. I'm sure you are all feeling so desperate for it to work as I am. Keeping busy is all I can do to cope at the moment. They say take it easy after transfer but it's not that easy in a physically demanding job.


----------



## 8868dee

Hi Tina, welcome and go on this mad 2ww love X no one does understand not really love xx 

Poll: I have done 5 cycles now and I think if I test and it's a positive it will literally drive me insane incase it's a false positive. On one hand I want to test on the other hand I want to wait lol. 

Sunny: I'm on a natural FET but I'm not monitoring temp coz if u have broken sleep then it's less accurate u need st least 3+ hours of constant sleep to be a consistent temp lol and I toss and turn lots in the night. 

Alex: enjoy ur weekend and go for great numbers after xx 

Kmj: my clinic always call about a week after transfer to see how I'm doing X I like that personal touch it's nice xx 

Smiley: hey Hun xx welcome to the crazy train xx 

Welcome wizbang gl in ur 2WW love xx 

Welcome looby xx congrats on being pupo xxx gl in ur 2ww xx 

Afm: 2dp5dt now and I am literlaly willing the days away until test day X only a week on Monday lol X have a lovely weekend all x


----------



## Wizzbang75

8868dee - I completely know what you mean with willing the time away, I feel like I've been thinking that for the last 4+ years and you then realise your whole life is on hold whilst you travel this journey. Have a good weekend think the key is distraction at times xx

Mel15 - I often have a lot of pains and twinges I think it's a side affect from the pessaries, which I like to think is a good sign as it must be doing something xx

Pollimingi - Thanks for the welcome and good luck to you on this crazy train xx

looby1005 - good luck to you, hope the time will fly for us, how many did you have transferred??  xx


----------



## looby1005

I'm feeling a lot better today, unfortunately from the 2 eggs collected only 1 was suitable for transfer, was a bit gutted but hoping its a good strong one   .

Hope you are all ok, I am trying to stay busy so I don't think about everything, going shopping soon for my pineapple juice and Brazil nuts.

 to you all xx


----------



## FlossyKate

Mel - fingers crossed your embie is a good strong/sticky one!!! 
I woke up in a blind panic at 2am today absolutely convinced I was bleeding.... thankfully this was not the case  
Hope everyone else is feeling okay today xxx


----------



## picky

Hey everyone, hope you dont mind me  jumping on board too  

I first started PGD in Nov 2014 and finally got my transfer on Wednesday 24th (3 days ago) and this 2ww is driving me crazy  

My testing day is the 6th March its only a week away but my word its hard work, anyone else with the same date?

xxx


----------



## Sunnny

Picky - welcome to this thread and good luck to 2ww.

Looby - congratulations to have one transferred. Wish this is the one!

Dee - you are right temperature monitoring is difficult. I couldn't sleep well for the last 2 nights because of the nerves of whether it will drop. Thinking of stopping doing it as I want to get my sleep back.

FlossyKate - very similar to you I keep feeling AF is coming and keep checking lol.

AFM - really thought AF was on the way this morning. Temp dropped a little bit but not enough to cause AF yet. Maybe tomorrow will be AF day. Due date is tomorrow anyway.  I'm finding it difficult to withhold from testing. Only 3 days to go and let's be strong. At least on otd whatever result it'll be black and white.

Wish everyone a happy weekend!


----------



## camborambo

Hi Ladies! I'm officially PUPO! Had my ET today and beta will be on 12/03/16! 
This is my 2nd FET cycle and we had 2 Frosties left. We really hope that this is it! Good luck everyone!


----------



## Nellie321

Pollimingi only our closest friends and family know. This forum has been an absolute blessing! So your OTD is 2nd March? If so we're the same. Will you test early? As for the pessaries, both cycles I've used front door only but I've been told you can use either x

8868dee I thought so! Will you have someone with you when they call? x

FlossyKate not had itchy nipples but I did have very sore nipples but now my entire boobs ache so bad I can't sleep on my front! Progesterone I suspect x

Nat at this stage I'm assuming all mine is progesterone. I tested this morn and bfn so the trigger shot is Defo out of my system. x

Sunnny I Defo think you have the first OTD. Will you be testing early? Sorry I maybe already asked you but can't remember!! I'm on a fresh cycle but had only started charting the month before so carried on so I have no idea what my temp should be but it's been consistently high (above 36.7 since ET which I'm hoping is a good thing! x

Tina11 hi and welcome! I'm not drinking pineapple as I heard it can cause uterine contractions so best to avoid. How true that is who knows! I know others say it helps with implantation x

Babyhope not sure on the wetness. I've been feeling damp (sorry!) but I know that's the pessary melting and coming out urgh (sorry again!) x

Alex that's fab news. Good luck for EC on Monday x

Feathers I used lactulose and it Defo helped. As for no symptoms I've read loads of ladies who got BFP and had zero symptoms so it could be a good thing!! x

Kmj88 your clinic sound lovely! Enjoy your girlie weekend away x

Hi smiley, wizzbang75 and looby (good to see you on here) and welcome!! Good luck x

Hi Mel15 I've had the cramps but not the backache. Fx for you x

Hi picky and welcome. My OTD is 2nd March. Good luck hun x

Camborambo congrats on being PUPO. Fx this is your time x 

Question for you ladies. (I think Nat you asked this as well) How do you know when AF is due? From what I've read it's 14dpo (which is counted as EC day) which would mean I'm due Wednesday but on a natural AF cycle my leutal phase can be as short as 9 days so should I go on what's normal for me or the 14 days I read? Sorry if that sounds daft but hope one of you can help!! x

Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend x


----------



## rose-petal

Hi ladies,

Can I join you all on the 2ww madness?! Had my 3day transfer today at lister had 2 embryos transferred one was a grade 1 at 8 cells and one was a 4 cell but  still had some potential. 

Currently sat in hotel with feet up and cup of tea  as didn't sleep last night and couldn't face the commute home! Thought we would stretch out one more day of luxury lol

Rose


----------



## FlossyKate

Nellie - not sure how true this is but I was told to count  days back from the date you had EC and then add 14 days!  Seems a bit random but that's what I used to calculate mine, although when you are on so many hormones etc I am sure things are just all over the place!
Welcome Rose - I cannot blame you for putting your feet up and relaxing!  I popped out earlier today and I feel absolutely drained now.  I am currently at my mum's on her sofa milking it for all it's worth!!!

Hugs to everyone xxx


----------



## Sunnny

Rose-petal great idea to chill out one more day before heading back. You certainly deserve it! Good luck for your embies be nice and strong.

Nellie - I'm scared to test early.  I almost don't want to know in case it's a bfn - I want to stay in this bubble and keep my hope for as long as I can. I have a habit of measuring temp since ttc many years ago so I know roughly what is a high and what is a low reading. I'm also getting 36.8 on the high side so far so that's a good sign. In terms of AF due date, I'm not very clear either. I used 14dpo which is the longer one of my choices. If I go with my normal cycle I'm already 2 days late. 14 dpo is tomorrow assuming I ovulated 2 days after the lh  surge ( equivalent to hcg shot in fresh cycles). As you can see  I'm calculating on the safe side. I'll be a bit excited if there's no AF tomorrow and temp still high but too scared to test. I think I'll wait till otd 1st March to find out.

Sticky baby dusts to you all!
Sunny


----------



## Nellie321

Hi rose-petal and welcome. I've also got an 8 cell and a 4 cell on board! Enjoy another day of luxury!! x 

Thank you FlossyKate and Sunnny for your replies. I guess I have to go with 14 days to be safe as it's the longer of the two! Sunnny I understand the fear of testing early. I'm going to wait and see how I feel Monday/Tuesday as I'm now flitting from wanting to test and not! Damn hormones and emotions! What would you consider a bad temp to see that would make you think this hasn't worked? Would be helpful to know x 

I've just popped to the shop to buy Mother's Day cards (won't be able to face it if Wednesday is a bfn) and felt so sick in the shop I felt like I was going to pass out! Hoping it's a good sign but probs the damn progesterone x


----------



## pollimingi

@ nelly yes we testing the same day. i dont mind testing early but at this moment i dont even have a simple sign for implantation and it frustrates me so up until i have something to write home about i will test as soon as i get that. @the moment i am having a cb digital waiting for that sign then booom. you are very brave dear to test while so close to the finish line. today i read thread for due date on this website it is very interesting as it take you step by step. all the best to the one that are nearer to the finish line


----------



## pollimingi

ladies since last nite i experienced dryness down there(tmi) so  i wonder if someone is experiencing that cos for pessaries  i am using front door as nelly said it i like. if you know what this is please tell me as i never had CM since i dont know how it looks like so thats y i wish for a simple sign to relate with other ladies.


----------



## Sunnny

Nellie - my low temp is usually 36.2-36.3. Although anything below 36.5 would be a sign things are heading the wrong way. However everybody is different m. You need to have been monitoring for several cycles to know what it is like for you.

Pollimingi- good luck if you do decide to test. Not sure about the dryness though. I'm getting some clear CM and keep feeling something (AF) is coming out it freaks me out.


----------



## pollimingi

nelly  wish i was you with a green light . do you think i might have infection as now m itching in front door and the white discharge(tmi) is it the after effects of progesterone or is it another sign for negative. guys m really fricking out now n this is first  time happening. what can i use to clear that itchiness without affecting my chances of positive


----------



## looby1005

Evening all, according to my OH in been a moody cow and keep snapping at him, he said is it my hormones which it probably is, although I'm sure he'd saying stupid things to me just to wind me up! 

Thanks sunny, hope your doing OK. 

Pollimingi - our test date is the same! I'm trying to stay positive but find in googling everything! 

Does anyone know if you have to do pessaries at the dance time each evening and morning? Its more the evenings, if I'm out don't want to be doing it, would rather do it when I get home, I'm loving them too!!!   xx


----------



## FlossyKate

Looby, I was told when I went for my ET last week that you don't need to be strict on timings with the pessaries. I always do mine at night whenever I go to bed xxx


----------



## pollimingi

so looby is me n nelly also, so we almost there. i have been doing well till this experience. girl please do the pessaries they are very important for the uterus to assist you so if you skip long hours you might miss the opportunity 

floosykate was not aware of timings for the pessaries cause my time has never been strict  in the morning and evening

sunny thanks. so you see the sign cause you are the first one to OTD and too close to your af time,then me,nelly and looby.


----------



## Giftcard

Hi Ladies,
I'm sneaking in here from the February 2ww thread as my OTD is actually 1.3.

I'm completely confused of whats going on with my body in regards to spotting etc and was wondering whether anyone experienced similar or knows whats going on?
Was I pregnant but already MC? Or is my body just flipping out due to the fact it had sperm inside (I guess it never happened before in my life as my DH has NOA).

Warning, this will be TMI..  

Normally, I have my O, then around 10dpo I get brownish spotting until AF arrives 11 or 12dpo. Pretty regular, no spotting in between.

NOW. We did home insemination (frozen donor) on Tuesday last week as I had ovulation pain and the OPK was positive. 
3dpo: Spotting in the afternoon with the maximum in the evening. I think it was brownish-pink, but dont remember anymore now (Implantation bleeding?? Apparently 3dpo is the absolute earliest possible for that)
No spotting between 4dpo to 8.
9dpo:  tiny bit of spotting in afternoon. In the evening: Big brown blob in my pantyliner (thought that AF is about to arrive)
10dpo: nothing?!
11dpo (today): fresh red blood in the morning (that now must be AF, right?), but noting more all day. Now I just discovered dark brown spotting (only when wiping).

So far (as I'm inpatient) I did 2 pregnancy tests (internet cheapies), one on 7dpo, one 10dpo, both BFN. I had some other symptoms like AF type pulling down below on 2dpo and 6dpo - don't know how much of that was psychological as I was obsessed with finding symptoms...

Any idea whats going on?


----------



## Babyhope2

Hi everyone hope you all well!!
Welcome to all the new ladies.
AFM: freaking out!! 7dpo 3dt my (.)(.) stopped to hurt yesterday and I really fell like AF is coming 😱😱😱
Giftcard sorry I am not able to help this is my first cycle so not really an expert


----------



## looby1005

Sorry gift card I'm clueless!! Thanks ladies in guessing a few hours later is OK, another question  if we DTD do we have to use a condom while on 2ww? Sorry, not that I'm wanting to do it at the moment but nobody has mentioned it to me and don't want to hinder anything xxx


----------



## Giftcard

Looby,
I read somewhere that sex (and especially orgasms) are not recommended during 2ww. Some doctors even say up to the first scan where you see a heartbeat.


----------



## FlossyKate

I wanted to ask a similar question looby.... I was told to avoid intercourse after ET but they never said for how long! Honestly I don't really feel like it at the moment anyway but wanted to know if anyone had any ideas xxx


----------



## looby1005

Flossykate glad it's not just me!! No orgasm?? I thought you just had to be careful, now I'm even more confused!


----------



## Wizzbang75

Wow this thread moves fast!!

Giftcard your symptoms from 9dpo certainly sound quite promising, I don't think much happens re implantation till around 6/7 dpo onwards and the brown spotting is encouraging as an implantation sign, however some signs of af on way can be so similar it's so hard to know for sure. When will you test again? 

Babyhope I hear so often of ladies saying their symptoms disappear but still go on to get a bfp so try not to panic  

Flossykate & looby my clinic this time says only 1wk after et for intercourse (first thing my dh spotted - funny that  ) my previous clinic said 2wks, and yes I've also heard no orgasm. 

Afm - well that's the end of day 2, tomorrow is another day closer and they should then be blastocysts woohoo feels like a little milestone      xx


----------



## looby1005

Found this on my clinics website 'Once you have had your embryo transfer you can carry on your normal life as this will not affect the implantation of the embryo. If you have had stimulation for IVF or ICSI we advise you to not have unprotected intercourse until the outcome of your cycle is known.' sounds more confusing!


----------



## feathers101

The advice from my clinic was to carry on life as usual, including DTD whenever it felt comfortable, depending in how you feel personally after the procedures. Increased blood flow in the area can help things & there is no chance of dislodging or disturbing anything.

Babyhope - please don't give up yet, and try to stay calm not freaking out, you're still very in the game my friend. Try to stay positive


----------



## Nellie321

Sunnny thank you re temps. I know I wish I'd been tracking my temp for longer but it's good to have a rough idea. It's been between 36.78 and 37 since ET so fx it stays that high!! 

Pollimingi I'm sure the itching is just a reaction to the progesterone, unless you've got thrush? I've had some slight burning but thankfully it passes. I'd maybe call your clinic and see what they suggest. I know it's hard but try not to scratch as that'll make it worse   x

Looby re what time to take the pessaries I only have one at night as I'm also on progesterone injections   and I was told to do both at the same time every day but it seems other ladies have been told different so I'm sure it's ok if it's a little out x 

Giftcard hi and welcome to the March board! I'm sorry you're spotting as I know how stressful that can be. On my last cycle I started to spot after I got a BFP and was terrified. I was told not to worry unless it's bright red, heavy and your having bad cramps too. Sadly I had an early mc. You are not out yet and it may have been due to implantation. also it could be too early to test. I don't trust the cheap tests as when I was getting BFP on a First Response, I was testing negative with the cheapies. Try and relax and maybe test again tomorrow with fmu? I know how awful it is but it can be very common to bleed so it doesn't always mean it's bad news. good luck   x 

Babyhope I'm also 7dp3dt. You need to try and relax. I know that's so hard! The AF symptoms you think you feel could be the progesterone or early preg symptoms   x

Looby I was going to ask the same question!! (TMI alert)  Me and hubby have been researching this today! My clinic said it was fine if I felt ready, which I do. My research today seemed to show that sex is ok, but orgasms are a no because they cause the uterus to contract. No mention of condoms but I did read sperm might actually help the embies implant!! I've got my pessary at 10:30 tonight so we're leaving it til the morning!!! x


----------



## kmj88

This morning I'm 8dp5dt and I PAOS - I knew it would be too early so completely expecting an bfn but the clear blue digital definitely said 'pregnant 1-2'!!
I think I'm in shock!! I'm away with girlfriends still - they are all asleep as were up drinking until late and I only made it to 10pm as so shattered (after a  of doing nothing)!! 
Should I tell DH - he's comlletely against me early testing, but surely he can't be mad with a BFP?!
Now ill I need to do is keep hold of it - last two pgs have ended in m/c - hoping that was egg quality and as this is donor it should be ok??!! ! 

Hello everyone, sorry this is all about me - can't think about anything else at the moment!!

 Xx


----------



## Babyhope2

*kmj89* Congratulations    
I am so happy for you, if I was in your position I will tell DH I am sure he is gone be happy
Congratulations again.

AFM: I don't know why but I feel so sad, I have the feeling is gone be a No No¡¡¡¡ I continue with AF symptoms ( on and Off) and no more (.)(.). I know is still early and lots of things can happens so I am gone see if I can change my attitude today
Happy Sunday Everyone


----------



## Perkins2

Hi all, I hope you don't mind if I join as well, need some support with this 2ww before I go insane! Think it's taking up my thoughts at least 90 percent of the day. My test date is 7/3. This time I had short protocol instead of long, the results haven't been as good as in i had more follicles & eggs, & two blastocytes transferred last time, whereas this time I only had two embryos at day two transferred. Does anyone know why a clinic would choose short over long protocol? My first treatment was nhs funded. 
Congrats kjm88! & fingers crossed for everyone else x


----------



## Wizzbang75

Huge CONGRATULATIONS!!!  kmj88   . You must be on cloud nine. Is this the first for the marching marchers!!  Hope this is the start of things to come for great thread results xx


----------



## Perkins2

Babyhope - my friend has had Ivf twice and has been successful both times. First time she had symptoms all the way through, the second time her symptoms came and went. I was convinced my AF was arriving on Friday & wanted to cry all day (hard when you're at work!) The reflexologist kept telling me to be positive & that it could be changes my body was making but I kept thinking 'I know my body it's definitely my af arriving'. Now today I've got no af symptoms & no sign of af- it's such a rollercoaster! Xx


----------



## Sunnny

Kmj 88- just saw your post and huge congratulations to the bfp!!! That's brilliant news. Sure your hubby would be over the moon as well.
My Dh is completely opposite, even this morning he tempted me to test early but I said no lol.
Only if I could have the crystal ball!

Good luck to anybody wanting to test. Hope it's all positive news for March girls!


----------



## Cat3185

Hi ladies, I'm in the 2ww also, test day 4th March. It's my first ivf, it's all been a roller coaster of emotions! The 2ww is driving me insane, wondering if any ache/pain is a sign but knowing it might just be the progesterone. I don't feel any different in myself so I'm not holding much hope of a positive but fingers crossed. Hope everyone is doing well, fingers crossed that we all get our little miracles xx


----------



## Wizzbang75

Hi Perkins2, I think to some extent the protocols used is just clinic/doctor preference depending on your age/blood results etc. This cycle has been my first long protocol and has been very much the same results as my other short protocols. I generally speaking most clinics will only do short protocol on older ladies where they don't want to risk shutting your ovaries down with the down regulation. Maybe your two embryos will be better quality this time  . Good luck to you xx


----------



## Wizzbang75

Hi Cat3185 - don't worry about not feeling any different it's way too early for symptoms, apart from the lovely progesterone ones. If we were lucky enough to have conceived naturally we wouldn't have a clue yet, it's only because we've been through this process that we drive ourselves insane with waiting for a sign. Keep thinking positive


----------



## FlossyKate

Wow massive congratulations kmj88!!! I bet you're over the moon! Can I just ask if your symptoms came and went?! I know you (like me) had back pain and headaches early on.... did your boobs hurt too?! Mine have been killing me but for some reason today seem much better?! God I hate this wait! 
Xxx


----------



## Perkins2

Hi Wizzbang, thanks for the info. Every step you reach feels like a milestone, last time my AF arrived 4dp5dt felt far too soon to be over! This time I'm 8dp2dt so that's one milestone for me. Next milestone will be my AF date which is Tuesday. It's so hard to tell what the progesterone is doing to your body & whether the coming & going of symptoms is to do with how the pessaries are being absorbed. Cat I'm with you on the insanity! My clinic has sent me a video of my eggs fertilising & the cells dividing - one more thing for me to obsess over! Xx


----------



## feathers101

kmj88 - super news!!! Congratulations. I would so tell your DH, I am sure he will get over the early test with the BFP.

This wait is so hard but to stay positive ladies, have a positive orange Sunday. kmj has hopefully started some good March Madness!


----------



## Wizzbang75

Arrgghhh those videos are great aren't they, makes you realise what a magical process it is and in a way I feel lucky to have been able to see that .... Well you have to feel lucky about something on this journey I guess!!


----------



## Giftcard

Congrats, KMJ88  

MY AF still hasn't arrived properly and I continue having spotting..  If AF doesn't arrive today or tonight, I'll do another test or two or even three tomorrow morning. And if they are negative but AF still doesn't arrive until Tuesday (OTD) I go and buy some clearblue tests...

I don't have any AF symptoms or any other symptoms, I rather feel really good body-wise, no bloating, no aching... 
Psychologically it's such a roller-coaster


----------



## Sunnny

Giftcard- your spotting reminded me of my 3rd cycle. I started spotting brown 7dp5dt bfn and been on and off since. I did eventually get a faint positive on 9dp5dt. Although ended up with a chemical, it does show something happened. Good luck with yours and you get your bfp tomorrow.

Perkins - welcome and hope your AF stay well away. Nice to have something to be enjoy obsessing with during this insane 2ww.

Afm - 9dp5dt still no AF and temp stayed high. Decided not to test in case I get a false negative or positive, but it's really tempting to just poas!!! On my last (4th)cycle, I had bfp 6dp5dt, 7dp5dt and 9dp5dt but ended bfn on otd and a chemical, devastated! so afraid the same thing will happen. Hope it's 5th time lucky!


----------



## looby1005

Afternoon girls,
Kmj88 - big congratulations!!! Have you told your OH now? Im sure he will get over you testing early with it being positive, awww im so pleased for you  

Wizzbang75, fingers crossed for you, when is your ET day?

Sunny - stay positive hun, I hope this is your cycle too.

This thread really helps you feel less alone, especially as in my case I don't want to tell people as I don't want to tell them if it hasn't worked and you can ask silly questions without feeling silly!

I'm feeling a bit snappy and teary today, OH asked if I wanted to go out later or if he could go out with his brother, told him to go with his brother as I think i would be a misery and I know he is worried by things and having a few drinks out may help him. Anyway I've got the ironing to look forward to! 

Hope you all have a lovely afternoon, take care xxx


----------



## FlossyKate

Looby, I feel exactly the same today. I'm either on the verge of biting someone's head off or bursting into tears    you definitely aren't on your own!!! 
Got tummy pains really low down, feels almost like af so that is not helping my already fragile mood! Xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Wizbang: I totally agree our lives are on hold while we travel this journey X 

Picky: I had transfer on 24th but my OTD is 7th X 

Sunny: I keep debating whether to test early or not lol I'm kinda thinkijg that by testing it will prepare me but I'm unsure xx 

Cam: welcome love and gl on ur 2ww xx did u put both back??

Nellie: I was going to go to my friends but as I'm a private person I will be alone incase it doesn't end with a good result I think it's better this way X  I always have a natural FET so go with my own cycle but I also know that the hcg will possibly slow AF down so I just take each day as it comes really X sorry not much help xx 

Welcome rose X gl with ur 2ww love X 

Gift card: spotting can mean anything really love it can be implantation spotting but also the start of AF spotting X however don't lose hope love u never know X 

Kmj: CONGRATULATIONS love X and yeah deffo tell ur hubby X 

Perkins: welcome love X we have the same test day X gl to all of us X 


Afm: am now 4dp5dt and my hubby has gone away to sea today (navy) so he won't be here on the 7th OTD. I have walked about 5 miles today all be it slowly to watch him go out and had a good day. I am now feeling little niggles in my pubic area and am now wondering if I have done to much walking I hope not X I have niggles and pulling / tightening sensation in my ovary area too X


----------



## Nellie321

Kmj huge congrats!!!! Defo tell DH! Fx you're the first of many 'March Mammas' on the board!!!   x 

Hi and welcome to Perkins and Cat! The wait is awful isn't it. Fx for you both x

FlossyKate my (.)(.) have been agony for days too, even all thru the night last night yet this morning feel totally fine?! Cramps have also stopped today and I just feel a little headachy and nauseous right now but only very mild. If I wasn't looking for it I doubt I'd even notice!!! x 

Giftcard that's good the spotting hasn't got any heavier. Fx for testing in the morn   x 

Sunnny you have such willpower!! Fx it's 5th time lucky for you x

Looby this forum is a lifesaver!! I'm feeling emotional today too. There was an advert for cancer research and I sat and sobbed x 

Dee I hate that you'll be on your own hunni but I understand not wanting to be with anyone in case it's bfn. Those niggles and pulls sound promising tho. How long will hubby be away for?   x

Hope everyone is having a lovely Sunday x

AFM symptoms are less today. No cramps for first time since about day 8 of stims! I'm scared to test tomorrow in case it's negative and this is all over but I don't want to find out my result for the first time at the clinic on Wednesday which from what I've read is also when AF would be due so not sure I'd get a positive before then if I was to?! Aaaarrrrrgggghhhhhh I'm sooooooooooo impatient!!  

Rant over   x


----------



## Perkins2

Got terrible butterflies tonight thinking about what's going on. Wish I could turn my brain off! 
Dee glad to hear someone has the same test date. I'm probably going to test on the Sunday (if I'm lucky enough to get that far) so I'm not going to work disappointed on the Monday if it's a bfn. I wasn't told the grade of my embryos, you'd think the second time round I'd know the questions to ask. Been waving the video of the cells dividing in my oh face with pictures of embryos with various stages of fragmentation to see which he thinks it is. I'm sure he thinks I've lost the plot.
Good luck to everyone who is testing soon xx


----------



## pollimingi

congratulations are in order madam kmj88 as you  are the first one to get off the crazy train not mad but the happiest women on earth. do tell your husband he will forget that he was suppose to be angry, just say because you wanted to drink again so you had to be sure first that u not damaging anything.

Nelly:  i think i am forced to test tomorrow due to this itchiness and it only starts in the evening. i had a good day until now as i went bersek can handle this itchiness. i had to use back door for the pessaries today

this morning i read on another thread whereby some ladies testify that they had same itching discharge and got positive as that was the only sign they got. so since i dnt have any sign except today i had lot of twinges while was in church, i laughed thinking are they excited that they are at the church  with me.


----------



## pollimingi

dee sorry my dear  hope that on the day a miracle happens u have   then u wont feel lonely. i cant even ask my friends here about my discharge (tmi) cause i will be spilling the beans.

giftcard dont stress mybe thats the implantation.

kmj88 what time did you test in the am want to try first thing in the morning not that i want i dont want to loose my pregnancy due to stupid discharge(tmi). you know ladies that prevention is better than cure. 

i could have phone the clinic but they not open on sunday so will have to wait until tomorrow morning around 6 am to call by that time i would have tested surely. so set a prayer for me tonite ladies.

welcome to everyone who just join


----------



## Giftcard

AF type pain arrived and brown spotting is more reddish now. Feels like that's really it for me now. 3rd time in 4 days that I' think AF is coming, but this time I'm even more convinced 
I doubt I will need to test tomorrow but we'll see....

Good night everyone!


----------



## Sunnny

Pollimingi- good idea to test so that you can ask the clinic for advice. I'm praying for you tonite it will be a bfp!!

Giftcard- oh dear don't lose hope. I read many ladies thought AF was coming and it was a bfp. Good to prepare for the worst bit hope for the best. Fx it's not AF and you get the result you want tomorrow.

I picked the hpt kit up and really wanted to open it and test. This time dh persuaded me not to. What's the harm waiting one more day till Tuesday?


----------



## NatParnell

Kmj - congratulations. Hope the rest says the same tomorrow which I'm sure it will be. 

Polinngi - try not to threat too much, it's not over till it's over as they say. 

Nellie - I am driving myself mad today. Have lots of twinges and cramps and really feels like AF is coming. Feel in a bad mood and emotional. Gosh I hate this 2ww. 

Sorry for not putting more personals but am on phone which won't let me go back. 

Thinking of you all though and best of luck for those that decide to test tomorrow. Xx


----------



## 8868dee

Nellie: hubby will be away for 5 months so yeah it's quite hard esp as its a no contact thing too as they under the sea X am staying positive toox 

Perkins: my normal AF is due Friday 4th March so I will be testing Tuesday/ Wednesday if I test at all as I don't like to test early but for some reason I just want to so badly even tho it's to early X 

Poll: gl testing tomorrow I have everything crossed for you xx


----------



## pollimingi

morning ladies, i could nt sleep last nite. i did call the clinic this morning according to our time so  they advice me to do the swab to check if its infection. so for the  test i did it with a clear blue digital and the answer was not pregnant but bi am not giving up yet mybe my implantation is late as i had a compacted embryo so its not over till fat lady sings.  i decided to go back to work today    

dee i think u shud have tested before dh leave even if it was early now u gonna stress more.

sunny 24hrs to go.

to all that are still to test good luck and be strong


----------



## Babyhope2

Morning ladies! 
Hope you all well. I am 9pd3dt wake up this morning and had a bit of brown discharge when I cleaned... Not much though but enough to freak out!!! Could be implantation bleeding or is too late?  I guess I have to monitor that doesn't increase or change to bright red blood ..... Gosh this journey 😫😫😫😫😫
Good morning everyone


----------



## Sunnny

Morning ladies!

I couldn't sleep very well last night getting more and more nervous. My hubby said I should test and I did! It was a BFP!!! The 2nd line jumped up immediately and is almost as dark as the control line. Can't stop looking at it now. Surely it should still be there tomorrow on otd?!!

Good luck to anybody else wanting to test today. Hang in there ladies it'll soon be your time!

Sorry no personals. I think I've lost my mind.

Have a good day


----------



## Babyhope2

Congratulations sunny
👏👏👏👏👏


----------



## kmj88

Wow this page moves fast! Thank you for all your nice messages. I didn't get home until late yesterday so re-did test this morning for DH - he was obviously chuffed to bits!!

Just a quick one as just got to work! CONGRATULATIONS SUNNY!!    So pleased for you!

Everyone else - stay positive   

Will catch up with personals later xx


----------



## Sunnny

Thanks babyhope.

Your spotting sounds promising. It's brown colour because it's old blood from a few days ago which ties in with implantation time. Good luck!

Pollimingi- good to get it checked just in case it's infection. Don't lose hope you are still very early!


----------



## FlossyKate

Wow, huge congratulations Sunny!!! I bet you are chuffed to bits! Xxx


----------



## feathers101

Great news Sunny. Congratulations!

I am freaking out big time this morning. After no symptoms at all since ET and being 7dp5dt, I was woken this morning with painful tummy cramps similar to those I get with AF. Then I had brown spotting when wiping both times I have been the to loo this morning. After trying to stay positive for so long, I am now completely convinced that this is the end of this attempt for us. Just waiting for full blown AF in the next day or so


----------



## FlossyKate

Feathers don't lose hope!!! The brown spotting could simply be an implantation bleed.... the fact that it's brown rather than bright red is very reassuring. I know it's very easy for someone else to say this but you're definitely not out of the game yet! I've had really bad tummy cramps on and off since Friday, really low down so not completely like my usual af pains. I've also been freaking out!!! This journey is enough to drive anyone bonkers! Xxx


----------



## Sunnny

Thank you feathers and FlossyKate. Both I and DH are chuffed to bits. Will do the official test tomorrow and phone clinic. Please stay BFP!

Feathers - ecerywhere I've read it says brown spotting is fine as long as it doesn't get heavier and becomes red. Fingers crossed your is just implantation bleeding. Don't give up its not the end.

FlossyKate- easier to said but don't read too much into every cramp and twinge. Hang in there I got a feeling this March 2ww is going to be a lucky place.

I'm finding it harder to concentrate at work since I tested lol!


----------



## Alex1979

me jesus!! left on page 9 now on page 17!!! and lots more march mummys to be on here, so welcome to all the newbies, ive read all your posts and al the signs sound promising for everyone, think this will be the best month ever girls!!

kmj88 and Sunnny  YYYEEEAAAAAHHHHHH                       YOU FINALLY DID IT!!! your now going to the next thread on here NEWS MUMS TO BE!! congratulations lovelies, the first 2 BFPs of the march club, we need all the positivity on here we can get!

and for me well remember me freaking out 2 weeks ago cs I only had 8 follys this time (14 for the 1st and 17 for the 2nd)
I GOT 6 EGGS!!!! I cant believe it, I really thought id only get 2!! I had 70% loss on the first 2 cycles and now I only have 20%  think I need my own 6 -       looks like that new diet worked!! so now just waiting for the call tomorrow to confirm if a) it really did or not and b) how many have survived 

hope your all doing OK though ladies im really sore but happy! so its cheese balls and brew for me all day today and I will really and truly   for us all tonight

    and   to you all xxxx


----------



## Babyhope2

Congratulations Alex so happy for you!! Hope the love lab gets really busy tonight 
AFM: still brown when I wipe and a bit on my panty linen! So just praying stay like this and is not AF!! 
This wait was already so hard but now with the bleeding is just worst!!!


----------



## FlossyKate

I bet you are Sunny.... I'd be walking around in a world of my own! 
I'm definitely trying to stay calm, I think the cyclogest is messing with my hormones as I literally cannot control my emotions at the moment. I'm all over the flipping place! 
Hugs to all xxx


----------



## FlossyKate

Yay Alex well done you!!! Xxx


----------



## kmj88

Great news Alex - so pleased for you! I love reading your animated posts!! 

Sunny - I'm the same - every 15 mins or so I'm googling something else pregnancy related!!

FlossyKate - sorry I missed a question of yours the other day; it does sound like our symptoms have been really similar - sharp pain on 3dpt, couple of early on headaches. I also had some low down cramps like you are experiencing - fingers crossed you will get that BFP!

Babyhope - don't give up on that 'babyhope' yet! brown is ok and very common - just stay positive - so hard to do I know   

Feathers101 - just wondered if the question I missed the other day was yours rather than FlossyKate - whoops this thread moves to fast for me to keep up!! I tested on 8dp5dt - will you test early tomorrow?

Hello everyone else xx


----------



## FlossyKate

Thanks kmj.... it's reassuring to know that your symptoms came and went too. I've not had any implantation bleeding but read yesterday that not all women get it so I'm not going to stress about it. 
Xxx


----------



## pollimingi

hi ladies i did go and see the doc so she did a swab now it another 3 days of stress before i know the results of the swab plus otd.
i really need a glass of whiskey rite now.she gave some medicine but still  i dont want to jeopardise my only  chance.

sunny congratulations. the list goes on and on hope we will add later

nellie how are you doing today. for me no sign of af nothing except  this disheartened situation

alex all the best


----------



## feathers101

This thread does move fast kmj!!!

My OTD is 4th March and I was going to hold out till then. That was until this morning with the cramps and the brown spotting (both of which are still ongoing). Makes me really want to cave and test tomorrow, which will be 8dp5dt. Is that too early? Dont want to test early and get a false result, dont think I could take that rollercoster........

I cannot test Wednesday as my DH is away and I dont want to do it without him. All advice welcome!


----------



## Nellie321

Hi Ladies, this is only a quick one as I'm really busy at work.

Sunnny HUGE congrats on your bfp! You must be so happy!!!  x

Feathers and Babyhope I am also feeling deflated this morn as I have all symptoms AF is coming - spotting (brown), breakouts, moody/irritable and cramps - also my temp dipped this morning which is the one thing that has me convinced this is over. Also tested bfn this morn (9dp3dt) and just feeling like this is the beginning of the end. I know its still too early to test but my OTD is in two days and with all these symptoms I'm not hopeful x

Giftcard how are you this morn? x

Dee wow that's a really long time. I hope you've got family and friends around to support you   x

Alex congrats on your eggies! That's fantastic news. x

Pollimingi sending you   this is hard enough without the prospect of an infection. If the doc has given you meds it must be safe to take them x

 x


----------



## Chiggs83

Hi ladies.

Anyone else started the dreaded 2ww today?!
X


----------



## pollimingi

my problem is that i will have to confirm with my RE first cause just wen to gp as it 1hr 30min  drive to the clinic so i went to the gp first then will call clinic if they give me go ahead then i will be free to.

feathers i dont think its early as kmj88 did get her   results on the same day of 8ptd 5dt so u can just try but remember out betas are not the same dnt expect too much neh  . when i count towards my normal cycle  af suppose to be due tommorow  but there is no sign of her so it still keeps me positive that i dnt have to worry of it


----------



## Babyhope2

Hi everyone
I think is game over for me ladies!! went to toilet and found red blood when I wiped    
I guess this is the end of the journey for me. I feel devastated


----------



## biscuitkeeper

Hello Chiggs! I have! 

2 embryos on board and scared to sneeze or wee


----------



## pollimingi

no dear please wait for a confirmation maybe its 1 embie that did not stick the other one is late. dnt loose hope now lets keep some faith for man above to work a miracle. i know how u feel right now so wait for the otd


----------



## FlossyKate

Oh babyhope I'm gutted for you. Sending you gentle hugs   This whole journey can be so cruel. Be kind to yourself xxx


----------



## Babyhope2

Hope you are right but is just so difficult!!!! For the moment is not heavy but what worries me is that started brown and now is red


----------



## Nellie321

Babyhope I hope you're wrong. When is your OTD? Sending you   and   x


----------



## Babyhope2

Friday 4th !!!


----------



## kim2406

Just had my embryo implanted, waiting for my medication now. Quick question for you ladies, I have arthritis and have come off meds to get pregnant so need to take at least 2 paracetamol daily, will this affect my chances?

Blood test is on the 11th but have already purchased a pregnancy test to test a couple of days early!!!!

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## FlossyKate

Kim - I also have arthritis and was told that paracetamol was absolutely fine to take at this stage. I had a massive flare up just before my treatment started so I had no choice but to take paracetamol and occasionally codeine too. Hope your pain isn't too bad xxx


----------



## Chiggs83

I know, me too!! 

I had 2 put on board too, although they advised against it because of OHSS risk, so now worrying i made the wrong decision to add to my overactive brain! Eek!


----------



## kmj88

Feathers - my BFP was 8dp5dt - they do say that HCG starts to be emitted at 6dp5dt and should be strong enough to detect at 9dp5dt. What I always do is test early and if I get a BFN I remind myself that it's not over until OTD. Although from experience (and this is only my experience) if I haven't got a BFP by 11dp5dt then it's always been a BFN regardless of OTD.
I guess what I'm trying to say is that 8dp is quite early so really all depends how you would deal with the results mentally; i.e. could you believe it wasn't all over if you saw a BFN??

Babyhope - I'm so sorry to hear your news. I've still got everything crossed that its not completely over and that maybe it is just one that hasn't worked.  

xx


----------



## kmj88

FlossyKate - I didn't have any implantation bleeding either - that's a first for me which proves once again that no cycle is ever the same and that all symptoms can mean anything!! Hang on in there!!


----------



## kim2406

Thanks so much Flossykate - I too am in the middle of a flare up!!! Glad to know I can take paracetamol but I only will if I really have to. Xxx


----------



## heatherfinn

Hi guys
I'm in same boat - had one 4bb transfer put on board a few hours ago. Don't know what to do with myself!


----------



## FlossyKate

Thanks again kmj.... I have been speaking to someone who is now 13 weeks pregnant following her first icsi treatment. She barely had any symptoms just a few tummy cramps and no implantation bleeding either. It gives all of us ladies who are still waiting for a sign some hope! 
Everything crossed for everyone on this thread still waiting for their results xxx


----------



## Nellie321

Babyhope try and stay positive (hard I know) but unless its heavy, bright red and accompanied by cramps you are not out. that's what I was told and that's what I have to cling onto. My otd is Wednesday and I'm trying my best to stay off Google!   x

Hi Kim and welcome to the madness x


----------



## 8868dee

Poll: I had hcg injection st transfer so if I tested it would say pregnant anyway coz of the injection so wouldn't be a reliable result. It takes 5 days for the hcg injection to be out my system. I am only 5dp5dt so a little while to go yet. But I am trying to keep busy.  Hang in there love it's not over yet and I never use clear blue tests as I have found them to be unreliable X 

Aww sunny congratulations lovely xx I'm so happy for u xx woohoo xx 

Nellie: yeah it really is a long time X I have friends but no family around tho I don't mind that lol X 

Baby hope: I really hope it's not the end for you X I'm so sorry if it is tho xx keep ur chin up love xx

Welcome Kim and gl for the 11th X 

Afm: am 5dp5dt today so am getting there lol, I'm totally dying to test but I won't for a while longer lol X have a nice day shopping today so now I'm just gonna have a rest lol X have had small aches and lots of wind lol few tightening a but nothing else X am still keeping positive tho xx


----------



## biscuitkeeper

I know what you mean! Are you both testing on 15th March? It feels like a lifetime away!


----------



## biscuitkeeper

Hello girls, hope you don't mind me joining you guys. I've just had transfer today and have two embryos on board. Bit nervous but hopeful. 
Testing on the 15th


----------



## 8868dee

Welcome biscuit xx gl for ur OTD xx 

Afm: I have some tightening a in my ovary area Just now, it started on my right hand side now switched to my left, it's quite strong. Any ideas ? X


----------



## stilltrying82

Hi ladies! 

I hope you don't mind me joining you. I am now 4dp5dt from a fet and I stupidly tested this morning and obviously bfn! I'm not sure what I was thinking, just a moment of weakness and I'm so angry at myself! 

Just hoping its too early. 

Sending baby dust and luck to you all xx


----------



## Mel15

Congrats to those ladies who have been successful and thinking of those who haven't.. I test tomorrow the 1st March.. Feeling calm about it at the moment, but I, sure I won't be in the morning.  Had some sharp pains over my left ovary earlier, which worried me, but it seems to have calmed down. Fingers crossed and toes crossed for all of you testing this week.. Sending positive vibes to you all. Xx


----------



## Giftcard

Nellie, thanks for asking.. I've been depressed all day. Went grumpy and unhappy to bed and my grumpiness hasn't changed much since. The massive AF pains I had are fortunately gone, but they usually only last a few hours anyway.

I tested 'just for fun' this morning and obviously it was a BFN.
Tomorrow is OTD, I might as well test again, but my hope is pretty gone.

Working from home today but I didn't get much done at all. Been crying on and off and cuddling my cat  

I'll try to stick to the remaining 1% hope for now.


----------



## Sunnny

Wow this thread is growing so fast! 
Welcome newcomers wish you all good luck for the coming lovely 2ww 
Ladies many thanks for your nice words. Feeling a lot calmer in the pm after the shock this morning. 

Babyhope - oh dear I feel so sorry for you. nothing we can say will make you feel better but please keep using your meds until it's officially over. Just want to be on the safe side. Bleeding is not uncommon for people with results either way.

stilltrying - don't blame yourself for doing a test. We all have the urge to test I've done that many times with bfn in previous cycles. Be kind to yourself as we'r going through something emotionally very difficult already. 4dp5dt is way too early so just try to stay away from those evil sticks.

Giftcard - big hugs to you it's so hard for you to still write here while going through pain. Right attitude not to let go of the last bit of hope.

Mel - is that your otd tomorrow? Sorry can't remember dementia already good luck with the testing!

Loads of baby dust to you all


----------



## kim2406

I had 1 put in today as it was a grade 1aa, now for the wait, the clinic have booked me for a blood test on the 11th. x


----------



## kim2406

Anyone have any tips on what to do for the next 2 weeks to help my chances? I know it is all down to my body but anything I can do to help I will! x


----------



## NatParnell

KMJ and Sunny - CONGRATULATIONS   .

Babyhope - Try not to give up just yet.

This is all getting so intense now, I have barely any symptoms today at all but dread going to the toilet all the time.

Hope everyone else is doing ok.

Nellie - How are you today?  Did you test this morning? xx


----------



## Mel15

Sunnny yes I test tomorrow... Scary but feeling ready to know.. Have you just got a positive? Congratulations to you. Is it your first attempt of Ivf?


----------



## Perkins2

Baby hope - its not over until you've got a full flow period. My clinic wanted me to continue with the pessaries even when it was full flow but my test date was so far away there was no chance. I think you know yourself when it's your proper period. 
God I hate the dreaded toilet trip when you start with cramps or see some blood. 
Nat I'm the same as you, I've no symptoms at all today & my (.)(.) have stopped hurting.  I did have terrible night sweats last night though, I've got no idea what that was about. 
Gift card - the emotions are awful aren't they?! I was holding them in all morning on Friday & then burst into tears to a colleague. I had to put a sign on the door saying I was in a meeting to stop the rest of my colleagues seeing me. Today I feel quite unemotional & now I'm worried that being unemotional is a bad sign!!!
Kim - the best thing I've found for the 2ww is keeping your mind busy. I've been less stressed being at work & having to concentrate on other things & other people than at the wkend when all I can think about is myself. 
Sunny - congratulations you must be thrilled to bits, it must feel like a miracle when you see the bfp.
Hello everyone else, almost another day done for all of us. Shame there's not a safe drug that could let us sleep through the 2ww! Xx


----------



## pollimingi

hey babyhope so sorry hey maar u know its not over till fat lady sings. take me i tested bfn this morng wit digital but i still have lot of hope. what i did  to keep my hopes up was to google positive bfp after testing negative even the day before otd

giftcard all the best for tommorow i hope u add to the two that we already have, me i gonna be one of them irrespective of negative HPT that i got this mrng.

still trying welcome


----------



## 8868dee

Welcome still trying love X when's ur test day? I'm 5dp5dt and I test on the 7th March X aww I think it is quite early to be testing for pregnancy just yet. 

Mel: gl tomorrow love really hoping it's a BFP for u xx 

Gift card: aww sorry love that r going through this X I'm really hoping that the test tomorrow is different to today's love xx 

Kim: I had 2 embryos put back at my transfer one was a 1AA day 5 and 1 was a 4BB Day 6 xx gl to you love X keep busy love but not to over do it and try not to spot symptoms even tho I do as its hard not to x

Afm: still have the weird sensation in my ovary area which I had one one of my BFP cycles in past so I'm hoping it's a good sign but we will see soon X


----------



## Giftcard

Just want to say thanks. All those kind warm words are like balm for the soul


----------



## Cat3185

Congratulations to the ladies with the BFP so pleased for you  . Ive had a difficult day, had stomach cramps and have the fear that AF will be arriving soon   my heads in a spin with all these emotions! I agree, wish we could go to sleep and wake up on test day!!


----------



## looby1005

Evening ladies, cant believe how many posts there have been today,  

congratulations to all your BFP's - bet your on cloud nine, don't give up hope, babyhope you've still a few days before OTD so don't give up, I know its easier said than done.

I've been back to work today after 3dp2dt, kept getting a few twinges in my (sorry) pubic area, hoping its just the progesterone and my little embie is getting ready, feels like the 12th for test date is a long way off!  

Sorry its only a short message, I'm exhausted, OH was so restless last night and kept me awake, 
take care


----------



## kim2406

Congrats to all the BFP ladies, hopefully this will be me soon!!

Does anyone know how long I will need to continue with the progesterone pessories and clexane injections? I can't wait for them to be over!!! X


----------



## feathers101

That's me out.
Full blown AF
Devastated


----------



## Sunnny

Feathers- so gutted for you! take your time to heal your wound and be kind to yourself. Remember to still do a test on otd. Hugs hugs hugs


----------



## feathers101

Do I have to wait till OTD (Friday) to test, or can I test and call tomorrow? Advice appreciated ladies.


----------



## Sunnny

Mel, well done to have managed not to test so far. Fingers and legs crossed for you for tomorrow.
Sorry I missed your question earlier - this is my 5th cycle fet.


----------



## Sunnny

When I had AF prior to otd before, they told me to wait till otd and do a test. However every clinic is different. It's worth phoning them with a result tomorrow and see what they say. 


feathers101 said:


> Do I have to wait till OTD (Friday) to test, or can I test and call tomorrow? Advice appreciated ladies.


----------



## 8868dee

Feathers: oh hunni I'm so very sorry xx


----------



## Tinseltown

Officially on 2ww here.

Had one 8-cell Day 3 embryo transferred today. I had 6 eggs retrieved - 1 of which wasn't good. Of the remaining eggs, 3 fertilised, but only one made it to Day 3. Hope this little fighter sticks!!!


----------



## Giftcard

BFN this morning (OTD) - but AF still hasn't arrived properly. Been having brown spotting on and off for the last few days with a tiny bit of fresh red on Saturday morning and brown-red on Sunday evening (with AF pains) and Monday morning. Other than that just brown. Very unusual for me.

Today I've taken an internet cheapie and boots pregnancy test: not the slightest faintest line. 

I'll see what happens the next few days. Last week I said i would buy a clearblue if AF hasn't arrived by my OTD, so I guess I'll do that today.

Good luck for you other ladies that are testing today!


----------



## Babyhope2

Game over for me too!! Full bleed yesterday night with horrible cramps!! Felt my world was falling apart.....
Feather: we really are buddies WTF
I am also gone call the hospital to know if I have to continue with the progesterone!!! 
Thanks to everyone for the kind words. I wish you all the best and lots of BFP


----------



## Perkins2

I'm sorry to hear that feathers. Think of the other Frosties, they can work out better as your body has recovered from the effects of the egg collection. When my AF arrived last time the clinic wanted me to still test on my OTD. They also wanted me to continue with the pessaries but there was no chance as it felt like adding insult to injury!
Giftcard - I'm sorry it's not good news yet, it's so frustrating when it's not clear one way or the other.
Alex - how are your eggs coming on, you've got a lot of people routing for some fabulous embryos
Baby hope -sorry to hear your news too. Plan something nice for the next wkend. I've booked a wkend away in a cottage & have booked a lovely restaurant that has amazing looking cocktails which I shall have a large number of if my AF arrives by then. 
Pollimingi - good luck for today, we need a few more bfps
Dee - how are you doing with the ovary pain? I've heard they can get painful when they start refilling with fluid following Ivf. 
Cat - how are you the stomach cramps. My 2dt was the day after yours. I've woken up with niggly pains this morning, if they happen to someone else I can see that they could be something else but for me I'm expecting full blown af cramps by the end of the day with AF tomorrow.
Good luck to the new people on here xx


----------



## Sunnny

I'm so sorry to hear your bad news babyhope, feathers. I saw that you had Frosties waiting so good luck on those. 
Gift card it's worse not knowing for sure. I had very similar experience when I just wanted to have a definite answer one way or the other. Wish you get an answer soon.

Welcome star and tinsel. Good luck with your 2ww.

Perkins - I remember I had the same feeling AF was on the way with exactly the same feeling of niggly pain and even a mild diarrhoea which is my usual sign of AF. This is proof that no symptoms are reliable even you think you know your body. So don't give up you may not see your AF tomorrow.

It's official today. Bfp on another FR and on the clinic-given hpt. the FR was a one step version with 100miu sensitivity and the colour was darker than the control line so I thought the hcg number must be high. However on the clinic one (25miu) was lighter than the control line, which nearly freaked me out. Showed to dh he confirmed it was still fairly dark and told me no point in comparing darkness between different brands. Rang the clinic and booked scan on Good Friday. 
Good luck all others testing This week and hope there are more bfp on the thread.
Good luck Mel - thinking of you...


----------



## FlossyKate

Sending gentle hugs to you both feathers & babyhope. I'm so sorry you didn't get the results you wanted, the emotional toll this whole experience takes is the worst   I think Perkins has a fab point with taking some time away to heal and treating yourself a little. 
Dee - I've had the weird ovary pain too,  hoping its just a sign of them settling back down after the battering they have taken! 
It's such a miserable grey day where I am today.... reflecting my mood nicely! I'm going to get a brew & a biscuit to cheer myself up! 
Xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Gift card: Sorry for ur bfn and bleed love xx take care xx 

Baby hope: sorry for ur AF Hun x 

Welcome to the madness Tinseltown and star X gl xx 

Perkins: I am ok with the pain it's more a dragging in my ovary area or a dull ache so I don't think it's my ovaries or follicles filling up as this was a natural FET so I'm hoping it's a good sign lol x

Flossy: I'm not sure tho as my cycle is a natural FET so Mine haven't had a bartering lol X hoping it's a good sign xx


----------



## kmj88

Oh I wish I hadn't logged on this morning! Really feeling for you today babyhope and feathers   
Feathers - my clinic have always made me test on OTD which really does feel like the last thing you want to do I know. But like others have said all clinics are different so maybe give them a call if you feel up to it?

Giftcard - really hoping its not over for you as well. 

Big hugs to everyone else xx


----------



## NatParnell

Feathers and BabyHope - I'm so sorry to hear this, take some time out for yourselves for a few days.

Sunny - that's really good news about your test results, congratulations.

AFM - Have real AF symptoms this morning, cramps etc.....I really do hate this, the pressure builds up so much towards the end.

Hope everyone else is ok. xx


----------



## biscuitkeeper

Good morning ladies. So sorry to hear of the bfn's over the last day or so. My heart goes out to you all. This is so hard and we wish for it so much. I wish you all the luck in the world for your next cycles. 
As for the bfps: very well done 
AFM: 1dp3dt. I have no idea what I'm supposed to be doing with myself and I have two weeks to go


----------



## Wizzbang75

Morning ladies firstly sending the biggest    possible to all the BFN in last couple of days, it is so heartbreaking. We all completely understand on here, so please feel free to shout and scream at us if you need to let it out. Take time to heal and look after yourselves, this is not easy and your such strong, brave ladies to go through this. Thinking of you all. We're here if you need us xxxx

CONGRATULATIONS Sunny & kmj88 wishing you happy and healthy 9 months. Just amazing news and gives us all so much hope. xxx

Welcome aboard the crazy 2ww train to all the newbies. Good luck to you all, keep busy and distracted as much as poss. xx

Natparnell - Sorry to hear your feeling af, its not over yet though, deep breaths and try to relax today.  

looby1005 - I too went back to work yesterday and it was mega busy, on my feet all day, just hope i've not overdone it! hopefully we'll have a quieter day today xx

Pollimingi & Nellie 321 - Hope your both ok this morning and things are holding off for you  

Alex1979 - Well done on ec yesterday, fingers crossed for you today. Hope you get great news  

Afm - 5dp2dt - Today is when i start hoping to get some implantation signs and symptoms. So far just all the usual twinges and pulling from the progesterone and following ec. work very busy this week so should be a good distraction as long as i don't overdo it!  

Tinseltown - Hi there, really good to see you over here!!!  Are you back home yet?  hope your ok xxx


----------



## Angedelight

Hi ladies
Thought I'd come on this thread- currently been on Feb/March cycle buddies one.
OTD is 11/3. 
Congrats to all those who have had BFP.
Thinking of all of you who it hasn't worked for this time. I hate how cruel and unfair this process is.

This is my 3rd 2ww. The first one I worked and it was so stressful and I was really on edge. The second one I took off and I'm signed off again now. I'm a nurse on a busy ward so work can be unpredictable and I find when in treatment my ability to tolerate any stress is lowered and I'm quite anxious- not a good combination for work!

Having said that I'm today 3 days after a 3dt and driving myself mad. I felt quite positive about this cycle- it was SP- very quick and painless and I had a good response. However the day 3 call from the embryologist floored me when she said they were all very fragmented and asked questions about previous cycles. We have had fragmentation to a degree in all cycles which means an egg quality issue- no one has said anything about this until now.  I cried the whole day of ET and the whole way through- the embryos they put back are grade 3- this clinic grades 1 as best 5 as worst- but the' best ones' had 20-30% fragmentation which is significant. The others were much worse. Having said that there are lots of success stories from not so good embryos with fragmentation so trying to keep an open mind!.

This journey is such a rollercoaster. So I'm off work and setting myself things to do each day and trying to take my mind off it. No one really knows about this cycle, just a couple of friends- my best friend has just done her 4th cycle and tests tomorrow so she totally gets it. I so hope they get a positive- they've been at this as long as us and it would give me hope. 

I've had period like pains since day after ET. Not bloated at all which is good. I'm having to use pessaries 3xdaily and me and those pesky applicators are not friends!.

Love and light to everyone else- are you working and trying to be 'normal' or are you off? If so what are you doing to occupy yourself?. 

A x


----------



## FlossyKate

Hi all, can I just ask if anyone else is getting these joyous night sweats?!?  I barely slept a wink last night due to a combination of constantly over heating and my snoring OH!  Thankfully I am off work so able to chill out today, but my OH is away with work until tomorrow evening so I am driving myself nuts.... thank goodness for this site!
Welcome Angedelight - staying off work if you have a particularly stressful job is a great idea (I did the same) but the 2ww is definitely dragging!  I am catching up on trashy tv, doing a bit of studying (I am in the final year of an Open Uni degree) and googling waaaaaay too much!

xxx


----------



## kmj88

FlossyKate - sounds like we are symptom sisters!! Yes - very uncomfortable night sweats and I also had a snoring DH last night as well as a purring cat!! x


----------



## FlossyKate

Oh gosh kmj - I don't think I could have coped with the cat as well!!!  We have 4 and I refuse to let them in the bedroom at night because when they all get on the bed I can't move!  Looks like an early night for both of us tonight then - at least I won't have the OH's snoring to contend with today!
It is bizarre how similar our symptoms are! xxx


----------



## Tinseltown

Will be back tomorrow, *Wizzbang*! Still out here in the snow...

Wishing all of us a BFP


----------



## Alex1979

babyhope and feathers im so so sorry! we all know how you feel, its exhasting and so unfair, i wish there was something i could say or do to help you feel better, if its not your OTD yet then call the clinic and get some advice, it you definatly know its not your time this time then just get wasted!!! wine helped me through my last 2!!!   to you both

hi guys wow this thread is getting really busy now, hope your all OK i cant wait to join the 2ww now i just want to get going! sounds a bit nuts i know but i really want to get a move on now. 

well i was given another pill to take £4.48 each!! yep £378 for a 2 week supply!!! jesus i think im going to have to sell DH's kidney soon BUT........................

ALL 6 FERTILISED!!!!!!! I HAVE 6 'BEAUTIFUL' EMBIES ALL FERTILISED AND GROWING! I CANT BELIEVE IT!!!!!!!
they are going to do the assisted hatching on thurday morning then call me to either have a 3dt then or wait till saturday for the 5dt and pop 2 back in and hopefully freeze the others! for once im very hopeful and positive and not thinking about the what ifs. 

will pop back here on thurday to let you know how im getting on,   and   to you all


----------



## FlossyKate

Yay, congratulations Alex!!!  I hated the wait for that phone call to tell you how many have fertilised so I bet you are so relieved!  Fingers crossed now for the next stage... hope you are taking it easy xxx


----------



## Giftcard

Just a small update: after the BFN this morning I think AF had finally arrived now. My whole body feels like it and there finally some red.

As I'm at work today I can't afford being upset and I'm actually ok right now. 
I have massive sugar craving atm - but I'm on no sugar (sweets, chocolate) for lent, so might stuff my face with some melted cheese panini or so instead. Going to the canteen now. Bon apetit!

PS: I know it's rediculous wishful thinking but until AF doesn't flow 100% I'm not giving up hope yet!


----------



## NatParnell

Giftcard - Don't give up hope yet, its not over yet.  I know its hard, I am driving myself completely crazy at the moment.

Flossykate - I also have had bad night sweats the last 2 nights......how strange.......hmmmm, wonder what it means...GOOGLE, GOOGLE, GOOGLE. Gosh I am going   xx


----------



## FlossyKate

Giftcard - sounds like you've got a fab attitude.... cautious optimism! I will keep everything crossed for you xxx
Nat - I did wonder if it could just be a side effect of the cyclogest?!  I'm shattered today, need to catch up on some sleep! Xxx


----------



## NatParnell

FlossyKate - it could be a side effect although, I haven't had it up until the last few nights so wonder why it wouldn't have kicked in before if that were the case. x


----------



## Nellie321

Dee I hope you enjoyed your shopping yesterday. No idea on that pain but it sounds promising x

Biscuitkeeper welcome to the 2ww board. Fx your embies are snuggling in nicely x

Stilltrying welcome and good luck – 4dp is defo too early. Don’t be hard on yourself for testing early – this process is so difficult. At least you know the trigger is out of your system now x

Mel did you test? Wishing you luck x

Kim welcome and good luck – my advice is try and stay busy. And off google!! x

Perkins this is such an emotional rollercoaster isn’t it. Hope you’re feeling a bit better today x

Pollimingi I love your positivity! x

Feathers I already posted on our other board but just wanted to say again how sorry I am x

Welcome Star and Tinseltown – good luck x

Giftcard I am so sorry. And even more sorry that you are in limbo with AF not arriving properly. Did you call your clinic with your result? Maybe see what they suggest. Defo don’t give up yet. Sending you big hugs x

Babyhope I am so sorry. Take some time to heal. Big hugs x

Sunnny congrats on getting your official result! Here’s to a happy and healthy 9 months x

Nat I know how you feel – this is torture. As others have said, your AF signs could be progesterone or early pregnancy signs. Stay positive x

Wizzbang thank you for asking after me. I’m trying to stay positive. I agree work is a good distraction but defo don’t overdo things x

Angedelight lovely to see you on this board. As I’ve said before, try not to worry. I’ve read lots of success stories with fragmented embies. I’m using applicators as well – which progesterone are you on? Love and light to you too x

FlossyKate I’ve not had nightsweats since DR so I’m not sure what that’s all about – hopefully it’s a good sign x

Alex that’s amazing fertilisation news!! You must be so happy – fx for Thursday x

AFM I am convinced my clinic have given me the wrong OTD – its tomorrow which is only 11dp 3dt whereas everyone else seems to be at least 14 days from transfer. I've rang to check and am waiting for a call back. Spotting yesterday stopped but started again this morning but now seems to have stopped again. I’ve had 6 wees since I got up which is more than normal for me so I’m hoping that’s a good sign. 

Thinking of you all x


----------



## Wizzbang75

Flossykate & kmj88 - I'm right there with you on the night sweats, started 2 days ago but not yet as bad as I've had in the past with the pessaries.... Delightful things they are. Can't remember who was asking about the applicators not working properly, but yes those things are just stupid they never work then you end up with a half dissolved pessary everywhere, I've since used the cyclogest which are so much better and easier to use. 

Alex1979 - Congratulations on your 6 fertilising that's amazing news, now for the next wait unti et. You must be so pleased xx

Angedelight - I'm now back at work which can be at times busy and stressful so wishing I had booked more time off now, although I'm enjoying the distraction at times. It's hard finding the right balance of not over doing it or doing too little and driving yourself mad!! 

Has anyone else got an increased thirst??  This has only happened to me on this cycle. I'm also on the Clexane injections could it be that??  Oh and headaches are back after stopping since finishing the down reg.drugs.


----------



## ssjj25

Hi Ladies
Please can I join your thread   I'm currently 6dp5dt of 2 Blasto's FET - and I'm going insannnneeeeee...LOL Is anyone else analysing every feeling/sensation?  I've had low down AF type feelings for a few days and have felt VERY tired yesterday and today.  But I am taking a lot of tablets....including Clexane shots and progesterone peccaries and prednisolone so could be due to that.
My OTD is Mothers day which will be 11dp5dt....but I don't know if it would show up if I did a test on say 9dp5dt? X


----------



## dolly132

Hi ladies, 

I hope you don't mind me joining you, I've jumped across from the 2ww February page.
I am using donor sperm and doing home insemination. Yesterday was my otd and my af was due. I tested using 2 tests and both came back bfn but af still seems to be missing. I've not even had any discharge so I'm still in waiting for af or that bfp.


----------



## pollimingi

hey all  i had a great day not thinking of the test but hey i dont  know what will tomorrow bring for me and nelly. girl hope you were not tempted to test cause u really manage to hold it till this last hours. positiveness is the only thing that keeps me not to be insane ,nw that the time has arrive i am not in a hurry to test i feel like i shud wait another two days i dnt know why it so strange really.

feathers and gift card, babyhope this is not the end god is only preparing a good path for u ladies,he gave u a challenge and u faced it  head on.

congratulations to all that have achive the milestone to embies this is most difficult step on the process.

wizzbang thank you for thinking  of me on this day.

afm: to all strongz i dnt have any test in the house so that i dnt get tempted as i did BD(tmi) maybe thats it that took my thoughts away from the test cause its been long i couldnt take it anymore so few hours wont change a thing if it has sticked nothing will.


----------



## Chiggs83

Hi ladies
Are any of you horse riders and continuing to be so during the 2ww?

I had my transfer yesterday and rode today but not sure whether I should or shouldn't be?!?

Thanks


----------



## FlossyKate

Chiggs - I was told no lifting, bending, stretching or doing anything that involves jarring  (ie. Jogging or aerobics). I  suppose it depends on how steady you take it when riding but I personally wouldn't risk it! Xxx


----------



## rose-petal

I was told that if you will look back on something you did on your 2ww and regret it if you get a BFN then just don't do it.  However was also not given any lists of anything to avoid.  Personally I'm just taking it easy and enjoying the rest!😀


----------



## FlossyKate

Freaking out here.... I'm 8 dpt and have just found a small amount of brown discharge (tmi sorry) on my panty liner. There's nothing when I wipe so it really is a tiny amount but I was thinking it was a bit too late for an implantation bleed. Any ideas?! Xxx


----------



## pollimingi

ladies let me call it a nite even though i cant sleep. DH out with friends having his fun. so if 14h00 pass tomorw with no reply from me know that i will be drowning in my sorrow. let me take this opportunity to each and every one on this forum to say thank you for the massive support u gave each other like birth sisters.

to nelly good  luck dear and all the best to the positives still a long journey

to all that recieve BFN its not end of the world you had courage to go through this that means u are stronger than you think


       is the  main key to all


----------



## Nellie321

Welcome ssjj and dolly. Good luck x

Pollimingi good luck for tomorrow. My appointment at my clinic is 10:20 so I've got about 15 hours to get thru. Not sure how much sleep I'll get tonight. Will be thinking of you and keeping everything crossed   x 

FlossyKate try not to worry as bleeding, especially with IVF is very common. The rule is you don't need to worry unless it's heavy, bright red and you've got cramps. I've been spotting the last two days but the fact it's not got any heavier is a good sign. Fx it's nothing to worry about x


----------



## FlossyKate

Thank you Nellie - I am trying not to worry and I know that if it doesn't get any heavier or bright red then perhaps I shouldn't be concerned.... will see.

Pollimingi - wishing you all the luck in the world for tomorrow, whatever happens we are all here for you xxx


----------



## Mel15

Hi ladies. Thanks to those who wished me luck in testing today... It worked I got a positive.. Still can't believe it. I didn't really have many symptoms so don't worry if you don't feel any different. I was really unsure what symptoms I was reading into. I have my fingers and toes crossed for you ladies testing this week.. I'm sending you positive vibes.  I have found the book called the Secret by Rhonda Byrne really helpful in this ivf process in keeping my mind positive and focussed and always keeping a positive outlook what ever happened. I would highly recommend it to you ladies on this tense and stressful journey. I also treated myself to lots of pamper treatments during the 2 week wait. It helps to calm the mind. I will be thinking of you all, also thinking of those who haven't been successful this time. Xx


----------



## Giftcard

Tadadaaaa, AF has arrived properly together with a horrendous headache. 

I kind of think that I had a very early chemical pregnancy, as I am pretty sure I did experience implantation bleeding. But it didn't stick, came out Thursday with a big blobb and then my body got back into a normal state,  from Saturday on it was slowly announcing AF which then finally arrived today 2-3 days late. I'll ask a doc whether that's possible... What's your view?

Headache and AF pains are keeping me busy right now and I think I cried enough in the last few days, so I don't have many tears left anymore. I'll save them for our next attempts. 
IVF - watch out, we are coming.... (I'm actually scared...and I don't want to go through this 2ww again with another BFN...  and I think life is just unfair sometimes...but I try to continue being a happy optimist and believe that everything happens for a reason and so on and so on..)

Good luck for all of you who are still expecting their OTDs. I'll keep my fingers crossed that you will get your BFP  
I'll be back in... a few months!


----------



## Perkins2

Evening everybody. Congratulations Mel, amazing news!
Flossykate - with the intrusive stuff we've had done to us you can expect a bit of old brown blood to come out at random times. 
I'm still getting mild AF type symptoms. Feel like if it's going to come I'd rather it just hurry up. Feel headachy tonight as well which is never a good sign for me & no more (.)(.) pain ( although you'd think I'd have some considering how hard I've squeezed them throughout the day to find out!) Feeling a bit disillusioned tonight with it all. I know the game isn't up but I'm already worrying about going into my third and final cycle with no clue to my unexplained fertility. On a positive note my OH has gone to Krispy Kreme to get me some doughnuts to cheer me up xx


----------



## FlossyKate

Huge congratulations Mel - so pleased you got your bfp! xxx

Giftcard - so sorry to hear af has arrived for you. Take time to heal and look after yourself... ivf is certainly hard work and a roller coaster of emotions..... I wish you the best of luck xxx

Perkins - thank you for the reassurance you are probably right! I won't panic unless it gets heavier. Sorry you are feeling down.... my OH fetched me krispy kremes last week when I felt rubbish! They definitely cheered me up xxx


----------



## Perkins2

Angel - I was looking into fragmentation as mine looked fragmented from the video I was given. I saw somewhere that sperm can fragment. There is a test for this. I was going to ask my clinic about it if this one fails. There's so many different tests though you could spend a fortune. I asked my clinic about a test they do which shows a problem with male & female genes  that hinder implantation but they said they don't tend to offer it until you have recurrent miscarriages or ivf failure as it's quite expensive. Its such a head spin with all the different info that's out there. It's hard to know what is a waste of money & what might actually help.
What is assisted hatching btw. I've heard a few ladies mention it on here. 
Flossykate - the doughnuts have cheered me up a bit, although he did overdo it by buying 12! So my stomach is going to expand one way or another! Xx


----------



## 8868dee

Sorry for all bfns recently it's so hard this journey X 

Alex: wow that's great news love xx gl xx 

Nellie: yes thank you love I did enjoy shopping X 

Welcome Ssjj X I also am 6dp5dt but I test on Monday 7th xx gl xx 

Arm: I am still positive that this may work and I hope so coz I will have another fresh cycle in June time X but fingers crossed X am stil having tightenings X


----------



## Tinseltown

*Perkins2* Assisted hatching is when they sort of 'damage' the outer wall of an embryo to make it easier for a blastocyst to hatch. The blastocyst has to hatch, for it to attach to your uterus. Think pin-prick damage via laser or so.

Apparently, this is particularly useful the older the mother is, as the walls of such a blastocyst may be harder to break out of.


----------



## pollimingi

morning my beautiful and positive ladies, i slept well still not  excited to test , i dont know why but hey the time is now or never still no sign of af and no symptoms at all even after BD so it makes me to be more positive than before. the itching is gone and i havent use the applicator yet only used gynae guard to watch down there. i was not given the time to test but i will do it this morning

gift card as i said before its not yet over cause it might be another embie while other one sticked , i read some ladies went through the same as you but end up with positive.
to all bfn m still thinking of you 

afm:  my birthday was on the 9 feb,turning 40, so m expecting a present from the man above. i had 2 blastosyst transfered and one was compacted, i had assisted hatching and embryo glue. i kept myself  positive by using circle + bloom, joel oesten book  became a better you and lots of prayer. good luck to me and nelly as its only us today, stay strong girl i really trust that god is on our site this time.

good luck to all of those that are still waiting.


----------



## Sunnny

Mel - huge congratulations to your bfp. Feeling so happy for you testday buddy.
Pollimingi - glad to see you here. Great news the itching stopped. No AF is a great sign. Great job at keeping positive attitude. 

So sorry for the recent bad news. Ivf is such a cruel unfair game. I hope you cope well and be back stronger next time.

It's a new day and let's hope it's a good one!


----------



## Perkins2

Good luck to pollingmi & Nellie for their tests today. Thanks for the info Tinseltown - it's amazing what they can do. I'm back in the game today. No sign of any AF cramps this morning! Xx


----------



## 8868dee

Morning everyone 

So I'm 7dp5dt today and stupidly I caved in and tested using a frer which was a bfn so I'm trying to stay positive but am finding it hard too


----------



## NatParnell

Morning all,

Just a quick one as on my phone on the train on my way to work but just wanted to wish Pollingi and Nellie all the best of luck today. Thinking of you both and sending good luck to you both. Xx

Mel - Congratulations on your news, that's fantastic, you must be on cloud 9. 

Perkins - well done with the positive attitude, it's so hard all this but glad you have no signs of AF arriving. 

Love to you all. Xx


----------



## 8868dee

Poll and Nellie : good luck today guys xx


----------



## pollimingi

thanks ladies for good wishes i wanted to stay away little bit but i cant, miss our charts already. i did test but its still a waiting game for me i used a lab  that will take few hours before i know whats  cooked. normally by now i would have sign for af but zilch m excited thought that its not showing.

dee: u know the reason for a reason for that is to show that no trigger shots on your system.


----------



## Wizzbang75

Good luck today Pollimingi & Nellie fingers crossed for you  

Safe journey home Tinseltown xx

Our little beans are 8 days today and all signs and twinges disappearing fast   come on beans stay with me   xx


----------



## ssjj25

Good luck ladies on testing today -  
I'm 7dp5dt the urge to test today is driving me mad - but I want to hold on to being PUPO for as long as possible ..... So hard!
X


----------



## HighlandChick

Hi ladies hope everyone is doing well and coping with the wait. Congratulations to those of you who have got a bfp and sympathies with those who have not.

I'm 9dpiui today and really feeling the urge to test. Been feeling really bloated and had major gas (tmi 😱), boobs have been sensitive around nipples and swear I had heartburn last night but since I've never had that before I'm not sure  . Hoping these are all good sign.

Good luck to everyone testing today or in the next couple of days xx


----------



## feathers101

Good luck to all those testing today. 

Thank you all for your kind words and support over the last couple of days, it meant a lot. 
My bleeding continues and last night got so bad we thought that the ER might be needed. Was not in any pain though, so we stuck it out and things seemed to have calmed down. 
Onto the next one as soon as we can.......


----------



## stilltrying82

Hi ladies

Thanks for all your help. 

So I tested this morning and bfp (faint but there) I'm 6dp5dt but now I'm spotting, brown not red but I'm cramping too. Anyone else had this at the same time as bfp? 

I will definitely try and do some personals later, sorry to be rubbish! Xx


----------



## 8868dee

Gl poll X yeh I know love X


----------



## kelly2109

Hello

Please can I be added to march 2ww. Test date in 12th.
Hi girls had my first icsi on Monday.  On my 3 day they said had 3 really good embryos so wanted to take it to 5 days.  When I went in for ET they said that 1 had gone and the other 2 had slowed up. They were looking more like 4 day blasts so had 2 put back ! Does anyone have any success stories. I feel devastate before its even begun ! Xxx baby dust to all on 2ww x


----------



## pollimingi

hey ladies i did get the call its bfn. but i am still hoping for something later during the week until af visits its not over. just feeling sorry for my DH cause i dont know how to break the news not making hopes even though i have. the ladie who did my work told me that she had a women who did ivf and got bfn on beta which was less than 0 like mine which is 0.6 then a week later after a missed af she got positive so i hope m that luck also no af more hope

at nelly hope you are fine my sista me m still good, i want to cry or feel sad but i dnt have any emotions rite now, received the news around 11 while at wrk and m still at work about to knock off.

is der something wrong with me cause even yesterday i requested my FS to test on friday not today and he agreed so i will mybe give up on friday and i have booked my self a trip for weekend away forget about 2ww.

love you all thanks once again


----------



## FlossyKate

Pollimingi - sorry to hear your news. I love that you're so positive, I think testing again on Friday is a good idea snd the weekend away should help you relax and recharge your batteries! 

Stilltrying - fantastic news about your bfp! It's good to have some happy news to help reassure the rest of us still waiting to test! 

Kelly - welcome! Please don't be too hard on youself, 4 day blasts are still fantastic.... stay positive! 

Afm - I'm still spotting brown discharge but since it's not any heavier or more red and I don't have bad cramps I'm trying to keep calm! Aside from that I don't really have any symptoms. My boobs feel more or less normal although I do have very slightly itchy nipples! Test day is looming on Friday and I am still partly dreading it but there's nothing else I can do now to influence the outcome so what will be will be. 

Hugs to all xxx


----------



## Nellie321

Poll I'm so sorry you got a bfn. Sending you big   x 

I also got bfn. Been told to stop progesterone and wait for withdrawal bleed. Nothing more to say. Devastated. 

Will catch up and do personals later x


----------



## FlossyKate

Gentle hugs Nellie, so sorry to hear your news. Xxx


----------



## pollimingi

sorry nellie. me my emotions are dead i really dnt know whatsup with me. me i tried to call my doctor but no luck as for pessaries mine weas finished this morning so i think i will just go on with my daily life. 

do you have any af symptoms  as i dont have, what was you beta numbers ?

go away for wekeend please just frget for a minute that we went through hell so if the withdrawal didnt come what now


----------



## Tinseltown

So sorry for those getting BFNs. This does feel like a lottery of sorts...


----------



## Nellie321

Poll I've had spotting yesterday and today and some cramping. Nurse said the progesterone has been holding it off and AF should arrive in next day or two but if not in a week to call them. I had to take urine sample to my clinic so no beta. We're staying home this weekend. Shutting the world out. Forgetting its Mother's Day and I imagine I'll drink a lot of wine   x


----------



## NatParnell

I'm so sorry to hear this Nellie, am thinking of you, take time to yourself. xx


----------



## ssjj25

So sorry Nelly and Poll - it's such a difficult process this 2ww is the worst most difficult time I have found xx


----------



## Perkins2

Sorry to hear about bfn's so far. Dee you're brave to test early, I'm scared to burst my bubble. Tinseltown it does feel like a lottery. Last time I had two blastocytes transferred & had my first bleed three days later with full flow the next day. Now I've got 2 2dt, one which was 2 cells, slightly fragmented & very uneven & one 4 cells which is slightly uneven, more fragmented & has a immature egg stuck to it (they had to download research papers to check it was safe to transfer!) & 11 days later I've no AF. You never know how your body is going to react!

Think I might test Friday. We are going away this wkend so I don't want me & my OH getting too carried away thinking I'm going to get a bfp. My OH has already decided I am with me bleeding so soon last time & with my cramps going away. Thing is this time I'm on a different brand of progesterone, last time they were cyclogest pessaries 2x 400mg whereas this time they are utrogestan capsules 3x 200mg. I sound like I'm on less but I don't know if the utrogestan is stronger, does anyone know?
Nellie - who needs mothers day when you are going through this! I read somewhere that it's a mummy mad world & it's so true, which isn't easy for the ones of us that aren't xx


----------



## lemongrass

Hi, can I join this thread?  I am 2dp3dt and my OTD is 15 March.  I think that is the same as one or two of you - biscuit keeper perhaps?  (I've been reading your stories ...)

I wish those of you who have had BFNs fortitude and can only say that things will get better  ^hugme

As for those with BFPs, congrats!  

Perkins2 (and to everyone else testing imminently) I really hope you get your BFP


----------



## pollimingi

nelly dont just give up yet please . me i dont have any spottings or cramps. but dont test just wait n see dont rush to take that glass of wine til friday please cause alcohol can trigger the af so if u wait a little bit a miracle can happen.  i read lot of thread today some are those that received negative at beta and positive later so hope is still there you know.


----------



## kelly2109

Hi lemongrass I'm 2dp5dt xx test date 12th .. how are you getting on ? Did you have good embies put back ? Xx I had s 5 day blast but unfortunately my 3 good embies on day 3 had not done as well and I had 2 put back to maximise chances but they were only looking like 4 day blasts at day 5. I don't think my chances are very good xxx all very emotional xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Perkins: I don't feel brave I feel like an idiot and if this cycle is deffo a bfn then I will be doing another fresh cycle when dh is home in June. That time however I won't be testing X I am still remaining positive that I could still get a BFP as its only 7dp5dt but we will see X fx fx fx if you can hold off and not test then do it's much better X 

Welcome lemongrass xx gl xx


----------



## Perkins2

Welcome to the new ladies onto the 2ww rollercoaster, buckle up & prepare yourselves for a bumpy ride!  Dee don't feel like an idiot, testing early isn't going to make a difference to the end result. We do it to protect ourselves. I'm thinking if I test Friday & it's a bfn then I can still hold onto a bit of hope for Monday, almost like it will break the news to me more gently if it's another bfn then. Fx it's a bfp for us both. 
My sleep has completely gone to pot & ive managed to pick up a throat infection. I'm not surprised though with all the stress. Lots of manuka honey & lemon for me today xx


----------



## lemongrass

Hello ladies!  Yay - 3dp3dt today.  My goodness, despite being very busy at work this week is dragging!

kelly2109 - hi!  Great that we're testing near each other.  Re your question, we did natural cycle IVF so there was only one egg to put back. It was 8 cells at day 3 and rated 'top quality'.  But as for your embryos, I'm sure you've read lots of stuff on these boards about how slower developing embryos frequently still lead to a BFP, so try not to fret! Xx

Dee - fingers crossed for you 

Perkins - my sleep has been affected too.  I keep waking early and being unable to go back to sleep.  Not sure if it's the drugs or this state of nervous excitement ...  I like your idea of testing a couple of days early to let yourself down gently if it's a negative.  As you say, there would still be hope if it's a negative but you would also be slightly better prepared for bad news.  Best of luck for Friday and Monday


----------



## kelly2109

Lemongrass I'm 3dp5dy today ! I haven't read any stories about slow growers .... will have a research xxx at day 3  we had 3 top embryos but not 1 was a leader so wanted to take it to 5 ... maybe they would have been better in my womb ... god knows.  

Have you had any implantation symptoms?  I had a few pangs yesterday but I'm sure it's the pessaries ! What day is your test day ?


----------



## FlossyKate

Morning ladies! So glad to see it isn't just me who's sleep has gone to pot!!! Night sweats & waking ridiculously early.... I think it is another wonderful side effect of the pessaries. 
I'm off to the chemist shortly to buy my hpt ready for tomorrow. Say though I'm starting to lose hope   still spotting and although it's still brown in colour I've read it's unusual for implantation bleeding to last this long. Mentally preparing myself for the bfn..... this journey sucks. 

Hugs to all xxx


----------



## Alex1979

Nellie321 and pollimingi again I don't know what to say, still keep hoping, until you know for sure just keep   it will happen to you because it will tight   to you both

FlossyKate try not to worry, everyone is different which is also a pain!! my cousin is 45 she had spotting for 6 days all brown on her last try and heavy to begin with, she thought it was all over and now shes due in 5 days! with a little girl, I really really hope you get good news sweetheart and ill be   for you tonight 

hello to all the new girls, I cant keep up with this thread!! 

well im at work been here for nearly 3 hours, came in early as I might have to leave and do the transfer today but im waiting not patiently for the call to say whats going on, im bloated as hell have REALLY sore (.)(.) and have such bad heartburn im waking up during the night to either drink milk or wee, so my 2ww is going to be rubbish as these are all the first signs of pregnancy!! 

we have 6 fertilised eggs, DH has decided to call them the eggvengers!!! there's captain egg, iron egg thegg the egg black egg and hawk egg!! yep he is a bit of a geek lol but our 3rd time lucky cycle (this one) is less stressful and more exciting than the others so im keeping everything crossed this will be my turn 

well again I will keep you informed my OTD will be the 17/03/16 so will let you know when I get the call

 and   to you all


----------



## Hays

Hi ladies 

Hope you don't mind me joining your thread I am currently 5dp3dt this is the first 3 day transfer I have done but my third round of ivf the previous cycles where 5 day transfers but this round just didn't go according to plan as you all know in this world I and two 8 cell embryo put back on Saturday OTD 14th as my bloods fell on a Saturday when the clinic is closed 
I have had a few symptoms which are worrying me but I am also aware I am on cyclogest and injected table progesterone ( lubion) so could also be that yesterday I had weird twinges / stabbing low down and this morning lots of cramping but lower down than where my usual period pains are and the obvious feeling HOT! X


----------



## pollimingi

morning ladies i think its time now that i accept that its all over and move on. as there is a sign of af little reddish not brown so i think that what i wanted to confirm. i have not  think of the next step.

afm. was diagnosed with damaged tubes due to endometriosis that are not repairable, i had hydrosalpinx (fluid in the tubes) but i dis the surgery to remove that and my uterus was septum which was also fixed but still i wont be able to concieve naturally according to the . so now my task is to try to fix damaged tubes naturally by using, royal jelly,maca, and other supplements for the coming six months then i will ttc again cause i didnt have anything to freeze. i am not giving up on my dream of becoming a mother to someone.

good luck floosy for tomorrow and other ladies that are still on the queue.

all the best to us the bfn on our new venture


----------



## dolly132

After being due on af on Monday and testing negative I waited until today to test again if af had still not arrived. I woke up this morning to no sign of af at all. 
I tested again this morning and I got another bfn. I'm fine with this if I'm not but where is af? She's starting to really get on my nerves. I don't know if I should make an appointment to see my gp tomorrow about my af being late or give it more time?


----------



## kim2406

I'm 3dp3dt and have woken up this morning with a terrible ache in the side of my back about where I think my ovary would be. Could this be OHSS? I have been slightly uncomfortable in that area for a few days but it seems worse today. I hope not as this will ruin my chances :-(


----------



## FlossyKate

Kim - I was in agony for at least a week after my EC and was really worried about OHSS. My advice would be to ring your clinic but they told me that a lot of pain was to be expected and that as long as it didn't get worse not to worry too much. Mine subsided but definitely speak to your clinic and take it easy xxx


----------



## lemongrass

Hi everyone

Flossykate, best of luck for tomorrow!  Alex's story re her cousin should give you hope 

Alex, those are amazing egg results - well done. Do you know when transfer will be yet?

Kim, yes I would speak to your clinic but it sounds like all sorts of aches and pains can happen, so try not to worry.

Poll,  I'm so sorry that you think you're out this cycle.  sounds like you're in a good frame of mind though and, if it does turn out not to have worked, you can focus on the next phase.

Hays, welcome and we will be testing at the same time!

Kelly, my test day is OTD 15 March, but I'm thinking of following Perkins' approach of testing a couple of days early ... Hmm, we'll see.  It sounds like what your clinic did was textbook - i.e. they were all looking good on day 3 so they waited until day 5 to see which one would become dominant (so they didn't put the wrong one back).  As it turned out, by Day 5 they were still roughly the same quality (if a bit slow developing), so they put both back - makes sense to me.  No symptoms at all yet, which is a bit annoying.  But then it is still very early, and plenty of people don't experience any symptoms at all before test day.  Fingers crossed for us!


----------



## kim2406

Thanks FlossyKate and Lemograss, I was told discomfort would be normal but was just a bit worried as it seems worse this morning. I will call my clinic later.

Thanks!!! xxx


----------



## pollimingi

thanks lemongrass and kim, i prepared myself earlier just in case it is bfn and i  can see i did a good job cause i have not even shared a tear and i should cause i have been TTC for 12 years and no pregnancy. i am keeping strong for my Dh.

dolly: thats why i said we must not give up until  af arrives ,even for me this morning i saw as little a reddish bt since then there is no full flow so i will sleep over it and  c what tomorrow brings. keep on hoping coz there a threads that will make u feel positive when u read them

nelly dear i hope you doing well i know u said u want some time out.


----------



## Alex1979

Well just a quick note girls cs im at work, the clinic called and the assisted hatching went well, all of their shells are broken, 2 eggs are grade 3 at a 3-5 cell spilt but the other 4 are grade 2!!! at a 8-10 cell spilt, they said they are growing strong so im pushed back till  Saturday for my 5dt!!! I cant wait now, just to get them back in and get going,  

today is a good day,  

 and   to you all


----------



## NatParnell

Hi All,

Poll - sounds like you have accepted what has happened and are thinking about moving onto the next stage which is good.

Nellie - Hope you are ok today and feeling a bit better.

FlosyKate -  Good luck tomorrow.

Perkins - I like your tactics, good luck tomorrow too.

AFM - Can't believe tomorrow is OTD, am so nervous and part of me doesn't want to find out and let the bubble burst.  Hopefully at least one of these lovely three embies will have implanted.  xx


----------



## Cat3185

Hi ladies, so tomorrow is OTD for me but I've been feeling really poorly the last few days, bloated, dizziness, stomach pains, nausea and today I've got brown spotting. Really want to hold out for the test tomorrow but it's driving me crazy thinking it could be AF on the way. Anyone had similar symptoms this late in the journey? xx


----------



## Angedelight

Eeeeek Nat Parnell!! Good luck. Will be thinking of you from now until I hear. Fingers crossed xxx


----------



## FlossyKate

Good luck to both Nat & Cat for tomorrow!!! I've still got the brown bleeding so not expecting good news. Let's hope at least one of us gets that long awaited bfp!!!   xxx


----------



## feathers101

Good luck to those testing tomorrow. It would have been my OTD so I am really hoping at least one of you gets that lucky line to make it someone's day  
I shall be drinking lots of wine to drown my sorrows


----------



## ssjj25

Good luck for tomorrow ladies - I'm excited for you!!!!!! 

My OTD is Sunday - I caved and tested yesterday and it was a BFN - feel rubbish but I think its because of the stress of the 2ww and all the drugs...

Will still test on Sunday is AF hasn't reared her ugly head xx


----------



## FlossyKate

Feathers - I plan on practically bathing in gin tomorrow if I get the dreaded bfn!  Xxx

Ssjj - really hope you get a very different result on Sunday xxx


----------



## Perkins2

Ssjj25 & Dee - I also caved in today. I've no willpower when I've got a test in the house, it was meant to be for early testing tomorrow.  OTD is Monday & I got a bfn. Im holding onto the fact that it's still early, I used a cheapie tescos one & I did it midday. Good luck those with their OTD tomorrow & those who are doing their sneaky early ones xx


----------



## Justus1984

Hello ladies 
This is my first post I have been just snooping about and thought why not join, I'm currently on my 2 ww on my third cycle 🤗 And have forgotten how much support you need during this time , I had 3dt and only one egg fertilised and put back in but am stressing out so much last 2 cycles were with my ex husband  and had 14 eggs collected on my last cycle approx 5 years ago but only 5 this time!! Think this is my last try , just praying every day this little embryo sticks , also had the scratch this time and the glue any one any thoughts of that makes any difference xxx test day is 12th March


----------



## Hays

Hi justus1984 we seem to have a very similar history I'm also on my third round OTD is 12th but hospital isn't open till 14th x


----------



## Justus1984

Hello hays, when I had my embryo transfer they didn't tell me too call this time they gave a letter to post too them 😘 How many embryos did they put back? How you feeling stressed like me? Haha


----------



## 8868dee

Hey everyone X I'll do personals in s minute but I just want to tell u my day. 

This morning and most of the day I have resigned myself to the fact that I got a bfn and tho it was early that my cycle probably hadn't been successful. So I was at work and ecerything is normal then omg at 3pm I was overcome with the most horrendous pain in my tummy that I have ever felt and for the next hour until I left I was in dreadful pain. I took some painkillers and went home still in pain at 4.  Once st home I rang my clinic who told me to rest and that it was to early for it to be anything sinister. But I'm to ring them in the morning with my update and if the pain is still the they will check me over. Thankfully the pain has eased off but I'm just a bit tender X . So once off the phone I decided to test again (I know stupid really) but I used a first response test and a internet cheapie called one step.  Anyway to my surprise the Internet cheapie has a very very faint second line on it but the first response was negative. I used the same pot of wee for both tests. X


----------



## Justus1984

Hi 8868dee oh fingers crossed for you Hun, are you going too try another test tomorrow? Xx hope th pains ease off completely for you xxxxx


----------



## Hays

8868 dee pain sounds horrid I would test with first morning wee ! Also I suppose it depends on the sensitivity of the test itself

Justus1984 this cycle was very different from my two previous I had day 5 transfers with good embryos but bfn this cycle I got 12 eggs only two fertilized when I went for my day 3 transfer the consultant said only 5 eggs were mature for ivf I think he feels I stimmed a bit to long 13 days I done the short protocol but we will see I had both put back 1 8 cell 1 7 cell with self funded embryo glue and injectable progesterone it's strange how two cycles can be so different! 
I don't really feel anything but numb to be honest I think I have told myself this cycle won't work as I'm kind of done with having hope as for symptoms more than likely progesterone related as I'm on 5day post transfer last today's been having twinges like punching low down and nausea aswell as a little increase in cm sorry tmi 

I think I was so naive when I went into this back in 2013 I honestly believed as we had no trouble conceiving naturally that ivf couldn't fail us x


----------



## Hays

Pinching! Not punching


----------



## ssjj25

8868dee  - glad your pain has gone - that's fantastic that a line has appeared - did your clinic say what the pain was? 

Perkins - I used a pound shop test (I'd had it for a while    And I tested in the evening (Still clutching on) but saying that this evening I have AF cramps low down....hope she's not on her way  

I have a HCG cassette type test from my first IVF 18months ago, it expired last Oct lol - but if AF doesn't arrive, then I'll use that on Sunday and that will be the end of testing........Does anyone else have rollercoaster thoughts at this stage.....One minute I'm eager to start another cycle (we have 1 left) straight away and then the next minute I tell myself I can't put myself through this emotional journey again - I feel wiped out - physically and emotionally.


----------



## Jessnharlie

Hiya
I had my medicated FET transfer yesterday! Had 2 transferred one was a hatching 5BB and the 2nd was a 2BB.

Worrying already! I hate all this stress! 
Hope everyone gets their BFP!! Xxx


----------



## Justus1984

Hays big good luck too you!!! It's tough going isn't it .......I also stimmed for 13 days and was on the short cycle but I can't remember if that was same as last time or anything so I'm basically just on this roller coaster thinking n thinking more, I had pains yesterday and ended up in bed almost in tears because I thought AF was coming but she hasn't so far so good , only symptoms today are wind (sorry 🙈 And sore boobs on the sides and I just can't stop eating.... Is that stress or greed I wonder 🙊🙊🙊


----------



## Hays

Justus1984 how many days after your transfer are you? I had terrible wind day 3 yesterday day I was pretty much same as you on constant knocker watch! On my last cycles I bleed 6 days after a 5 day transfer so I'm not sure how it works with a 3 day transfer but I guess it would be 7/8 days after if it as too but guess I'm taking so much progesterone this time hopefully it will hold it off either way I would love to make it to OTD x


----------



## Hays

Also the only time o get sore boobs is literally just before egg collection!


----------



## Justus1984

Hays I'm either 4 or 5 pt, I had transfer on Sunday morning so don't know if you count Sunday? X see am all confused hahaha sorry, X I feel like I just wanna sleep til 12th March this is horrible this wait !! Even bought myself a colouring book x

Previous two attempts AF showed up on 10th day X 😩


----------



## Hays

Justus1984 I have a colouring book too )
I had my transfer Saturday morning so I started counting from Sunday x


----------



## Perkins2

Ssjj25 - yep I definitely have the roller coaster thinking. After the transfer I decided I wasn't going to use my next treatment cycle (also got one more, we've paid for  two cycles) and that I couldn't put myself through; all the injections again; the mood swings; not being able to concentrate at work; not having much to do with my friends & basically being all consumed with thoughts of Ivf. I've been back & forth with these thoughts a number of times & thinking that I'll adopt instead but then the thought of experiencing pregnancy & having a child that me & my OH have made draws me back in xx


----------



## Angedelight

Sorry to Pollimingi on your result.
Good luck all you ladies tomorrow- Nat, Cat & FlossyKate.
Hays-I'm same as you- 5dp 3dt. Had loads of twinges today. Had period like pains since day after ET. Felt fine after EC. Convinced period is about to turn up. It hasn't come early on previous cycles....
Welcome Jessnharlie and anyone else- can't scroll back very far and phone and head like a sieve.
Perkins- I hear you with the rollercoaster thinking! I've been an emotional wreck since being off for 2ww.
Hope you ladies are all doing ok in this torturous period. I'd honestly forgotten how awful it was. Keeping busy definitely helps.
A x


----------



## 8868dee

Lemongrass: thanks love X I'm trying to stay positive X 

Poll: I didn't think a tube could be fixed once it had a hydro ? Will Royal jelly and macs help ? X sorry u now have red X hope ur ok love xx 

Dolly: sorry you got bfn again xx hope u sort out the reason why AF isn't here if it's a bfn xx 

Perkins: I'm like that too, if I have tests in the house I have no will power X if this is a bfn cycle then I'm not having tests in the house next time xx and Manuka honey is the best for your throat xx hope ur infection goes soon xx

Just us: yeah I will be testing again tomorrow love X welcome and gl in ur 2ww xx 

Hays: thanks love I will do that tomorrow X 

Ssjj: yeah I'm glad my pain has gone it was horrific X clinic said it's probably my ovaries doing what it should X no need to worry they said X I am on that emotional roller coaster now one minute I think if it's a bfn then just get on with AF and then in another breath in thinking AF stay away please don't show me it's over grrrr X 

Welcome Jess: gl with the madness that is 2ww xx 


Afm: so after the bfn the other day and the pain today followed by a very very faint BFP I'm confused so I am gonna test tomorrow morning and I'm gonna try and stay positive until AF shows or I get a BFP X my OTD is Monday so I'm gonna stay positive until then X 

Good luck to everyone who is testing tomorrow X


----------



## Babyhope2

All the best tomorrow's for my ODT buddies!!! 
Hope you are luckier than me. 🙏🏻🙏🏻


----------



## FlossyKate

Morning ladies. Unfortunately it's a bfn for me   I bled quite heavily yesterday so basically cried all day.... I think I'm all out of tears now. It's not the end of the road for us & I'll be back here as soon as I've got my body (& emotions) back to normal!!!
I wish you all the best of luck.... we all deserve this so much. 
xxx


----------



## kelly2109

Us march ladies need some good news ! Xxx

Flossy kate ... so sorry for u ... We are all here for u xx 

I am 4dp5dy.... i really don't feel pregnant (although I've never been pregnant) x I totally under estimated this journey x I test on 12th x it's going to be a long week xxx


----------



## lemongrass

Hello ladies

Flossykate, I'm so sorry to hear your news.   You must be so disappointed right now, but you are more resilient than you think.  I bet by this time next week, you will already feel a bit better.  Also, by the look of your stats, this if your first ivf cycle, right?  And you are young!  So as you say, this is not the end of the road - you have lots to be optimistic about.    xx

Kelly, I don't feel at all pregnant yet either, but I have been pregnant before (we have a 2.5 year old) and I definitely did not get any symptoms this early.  So don't worry!  But I agree that this time is passing sooooo slowly, despite me being very busy at work (which I thought would help).  Arhrrrrghhhh

Hi babyhope, I hope you are already starting to feel a tiny bit better? 

Hello everyone else

xx


----------



## Perkins2

Flossykate - I'm sorry to hear your news, I hope you've got something nice planned for the wkend. 
Dee - I hope things are clearer for you today once you test. It's horrible being in no mans land. 
I've had the worst night ever. Migraine all night & massively overheated. I had to get a fan out of the cupboard to cool myself down. I don't know if it's because I'm not well or it's the progesterone. I ended up taking ibroprofen which I know you're not meant to but paracetamol wasn't touching me & I felt that my head would explode. 
I'm still bfn & I can't see that changing by Monday. Read a research paper that said hcg levels should be around 125 12dp 2dtr, anything 35 & below is non viable. Most tests can measure hcg at 20 & above. 
I wish I knew how far my embryos made it this time. I've got the greatest respect for you ladies who keep going with your ivf dream. I don't know if my body & mind can take another go, especially as I've no idea what's causing our infertility so nothing has been fixed for next time. I'm going to be a mum one day, but maybe Ivf isn't going to be the route for me. 
Once my OH turns up with some migraleve, im off for our wkend away in the snow. For all the ladies on here make sure you look after yourselves, best advice is to plan something really nice around your test date to give yourselves something to look forward to. Preferably something you wouldn't be able to do if you had children. Last time we went to a couples only resort & had a fab time (mind you last time was nhs funded!) & if you get a bfp, not only have you got something nice to do you can also celebrate whilst you are doing it. 
I know I sound like I'm checking out early but unless I get the symptoms I had when I was pregnant before I'm not going to give myself any false hope. 
Good luck to all those left to test, statistics show we are definitely due some more bfps! Xx


----------



## Justus1984

good luck for today 8868dee 
xxxxxxx


----------



## FlossyKate

Lemongrass - you are right, this was my first cycle and I'm definitely not ready to give up yet! At the moment I'm surprised at how determined I am feeling! I've never been the sort of girl who has anything handed to her on a plate so I'm always prepared to fight for what I want. 

Please can we have some happy news on here today?!?  Xxx


----------



## lemongrass

Have a great weekend Perkins, and I hope your migraine fades away very soon.  Definitely good advice about enjoying couples-only fun while you can!  xx


----------



## Cat3185

I tested today and got a bfn, so disappointed and emotional even though I knew in the back of mind it hadn't worked. I totally get how your feeling flossykate, we just need to find our inner strength to get back on track again and I'm sure time will be a healer.  It's so frustrating not having a reason for our infertility and I find this difficult to deal with. This was my first cycle so at least I know the process for next time, but unfortunately we have to change clinics as ours is closing. Hopefully the waiting list won't be too long and we can get started again soon. We are going away for the weekend to try and take our mind off things, the whole process is a roller coaster of emotions and I don't think people realise how difficult it is unless they have been through it themselves. Good luck to everyone testing over the weekend xx


----------



## biscuitkeeper

Good morning ladies. Hope everyone is well.

Hello to kim2406 and lemongrass as I believe we have the same otd. How are you both feeling? Sore (•) (•) have gone for the much part, trying not to read anything into that  At this point I'm not planning on testing early. What about you guys?

FlossyKate - I am so sorry about your bfn. The same goes to pollimingi and feathers 101. Well done for staying so positive, I so hope you'll all be successful next time. 

Alex good luck for transfer tomorrow!

Dee hope you get the bfp this morning. Fx. X

And very good luck to those who are still to test. We really do need some good news soon! I'm keeping fx for all of us. 

AFM I'm back to normal now. It took a good 5 days after ec to reasonably get rid of the pain/discomfort. Is that the same for most? I'm feeling good otherwise. Back to work on Monday which I'm not looking forward to. Just need to enjoy myself over the next couple of days and I plan to paint the bathroom! Rock n roll. Love to everyone.


----------



## biscuitkeeper

Just seen your post cat. So very sorry. We all try so hard, and do everything we can. Don't be hard on yourself. Have you thought about next steps? X


----------



## NatParnell

Hi all,

I'm afraid I'm the bearer of bad news too. I got a bfn which came as a bit of a shock to be honest as no sign of AF. Sorry to hear your news too FlossyKate and Cat. This is such a horrible, emotional journey. Xx


----------



## Justus1984

so sorry to hear about the BFN ladies  !! sending big hugs and loves xxxx


----------



## Cat3185

Sorry to hear your news nat. Hopefully you can relax over the weekend. I'm looking forward to the biggest glass of wine to drown my sorrows!

Sending positive vibes to everyone waiting, we need some good news xx


----------



## Wizzbang75

Hi Ladies - So very sorry to all BFN recently, such a cruel journey


----------



## kim2406

Sorry to all the ladies that have BFN's, I'm dreading my test day!

Hi Biscuitkeeper, my test day is the 11th but I couldn't get into the clinic for a blood test until the 14th so I'm going to test at home on the 11th! I'm terrified and excited and everything in between. Also having a lot of problems with pain (I have arthritis) and feeling generally rundown at the moment so not having a good time of it all! Booked myself in for some acupuncture today in the hope that helps!

Apart from the sore (.)(.), I am having no other symptoms, I'm convinced it hasn't worked. This is my first cycle but I can't afford to do it again so feeling the pressure.


----------



## Nellie321

I am so gutted to come on here after just two days away and see so many bfns. 

Nat hunni I am so so sorry, especially as no sign of AF. i have no words. This journey is just so cruel  x 

So sorry to FlossyKate and Cat as well   x

Poll hunni I hope you are doing ok x 

Welcome to all the new ladies x 

Sorry I've not done many personals. Will catch up with the rest of you soon x 

AFM it's been two days and I still feel devastated at my bfn and am struggling to get my head around it. This time they tripled my dose and stimmed me for longer (450 menopur for 16 days). I had the scratch, the glue, had two put back and was on extra progesterone. I did better on my last cycle without all these extras. With unexplained infertility and what I've just been thru I dont see what my clinic could do differently if I tried again? I'm a poor responder and have no Frosties so it would be another fresh cycle. My meds alone this time cost over £1500 and I just don't know if I can put myself thru this again. I get every side effect going while DR and am basically ill every day for over 6 weeks. This time I also had a head cold for 10 days and then a virus straight after. I was put on bed rest for over a week. My bladder failed to work after EC so I was in hospital for 12 hours and ended up being discharged with it in and back in hospital the next day for another 4 hours. I've had 64 injections in 8 weeks and Lost so much time from work I'm amazed they haven't sacked me! Sorry for the rant and such a negative post ladies but right now it feels like my dream is over. I dont have anyone I can talk to about this and I just don't know if I can go thru this again   x 

I wish all of you still in this the best of luck from the bottom of my heart. No one should have to go thru this  x


----------



## osinachi

Hi everyone. 

Can i join this thread... I'm in my 2ww and my OTD is the 11th of March. My 1st IVF and really nervous. I feel as if it hasn't worked as i have got no symptoms at all! Just on and off sore (.) (.).

Nellie      Please take care of yourself. Im sure you will be able to pick up after all this madness and hoping you feel better soon

Kim2406  We have same test day! Baby dust to us both!

Nat  Sorry about your news.


----------



## FlossyKate

Gutted that both my OTD buddies got rubbish news too. I hope you both have loads of support & feel more positive soon. I'm planning on enjoying my weekend and maybe having a little drink later..after almost 2 weeks of insomnia (stupid cyclogest) I'm determined to relax tonight xxx


----------



## Angedelight

So sorry for you ladies who tested today and didn't get a positive. This journey is heartless and cruel. I see some of you have unexplained infertility which must be even more frustrating- at least we have a tangible reason for needing IVF. Take time to recover, make a plan, drink loads, do normal things. Time is a good healer and some time out from this process is definitely helpful.

I've concluded that even though it's science its not an exact science- it seems more like a lottery at times. I'm not sure if I already posted it on here but my friend who has been on this journey as long as me got her first BFP on Wednesday. That was after 2 IUIs and 4th ICSI. They also had unexplained infertility. There is hope.

Having not done a cycle for 2 years I totally forgot the emotional and mental toll it takes on you. I'm so good when I'm not in a cycle  at getting on with stuff but it's so raw when doing one.

Nellie- I'm thinking of you. Do your clinic offer any counselling? The 4 years that I've been doing this I've not had any but if this doesn't work I'm going to look into it. The meltdown I've had this past week has shown me I'm not managing it all as well as I thought. Take some time out- I never do another cycle very close to the last one-I need the time out and it definitely helps to have that before going back into another one. Do you have a follow up booked?

Well at least it's the weekend. I hope you all have nice plans. I've deleted all social media accounts and won't be going on ** or anything until Mother's Day is over. I can't bear it- it'll send me over the edge. 

As for me, the period pains have stopped, had twinges last night, like you get around ovulation time. I'm all over the place emotionally. 6dp 3dt. Kim & osinschi we all same test day. Welcome.

A x


----------



## Hays

So sorry to hear of the negative results for you ladies such a horrible time thinking of you all hope you have some nice things planned 

Angedelight I am also 6dp3dt had twinges last few days and today constant dull backache like before a period trying to not read to much into it but it drives you insane


----------



## Angedelight

Hays- I had period like pains from literally the day after ET- surely it wouldn't be on its way so soon? I don't even know when it would be due as my last one was a northisterone induced one. I put that into period tracker  and that says next one due in 5 days. Who knows?! But yes, drives you insane!! X


----------



## jaws3677

Hi ladies, 
Can i join you here? 
I had my 1st IUI treatment on 29/2 ( hoping its lucky, with the leapyear). I am 4dpiui and waiting... My body is certainly up to something! Ive had bloatedness ( someone please explain why its normal) cramps, indigestion... And its probably psychosomatic! 

Good luck to everyone here! 
I hope its positive news for all


----------



## osinachi

So i guess its Kim, Angeldelight, and Hays testing on 11th.

I thought i was the only one who found mothers day very difficult. Lucky ill be studying for exams on sunday so its a good day to keep myself locked away from all the mothers day festivities. 

I wish everyone well and hope we get our BFP's soon...


----------



## Tinseltown

Sorry for all the BFNs guys!!!! 

It is a lottery. No doubt about it. We're all waiting for our golden tickets...


----------



## 8868dee

Hey so this is a quick One from me and it's a sad one 😔😔😔 my AF came today in full flow so my cycle is over 😔. I still have to go in for bloods on Monday to confirm tho I don't want to. We will be starting afresh I'm June/July when my hubby gets back from sea X gl all X


----------



## kelly2109

So sorry ladies who got bfns. ... This can be a cruel journey xx

I'm currently on 5dp5dy. ... desperate  to test ... i know it's not gonna work so want to put myself out of my misery ... Shall I?


----------



## Snowflake~

Hi everyone as impatient as this sounds I had my transfer only two days ago, I didn't realise I would find it sooooo hard !! My first egg transfer was cancelled due to zero fertilisation .... So my trigger shot was 10days ago. I'm on vagina tablets still but heard that progesterone doesn't effect the outcome of a test? When Is the earliest I can test? How long does it take for the Embies to implant I had a 4AA and 3AA but why am I still feeling like none of them could take? I also don't know when symptoms are meant to start, I'm due to have a blood test to see if I am on the 14th so far away!! And I'm worried if I will not get the results back on the same day. Also when does implantation bleeding occur if this was to happen I thought I would be easy about this part but now I understand all u ladies when I read how crazy it made you


----------



## Pinkchick

Hi Snowflake, I know how much the 2 week wait messes with your head, it's awful. In my experience its best to try and keep as busy as possible and not test way too early (although i was a serial early tester). I never had blastocysts and I know they can show positive earlier but even if you try and wait and  test a couple of days before blood test. 
I never got implantation bleeding so not sure about that and the earliest I tested positive was 8 days past 3 day transfer, (very faint line that gradually got darker). 
When I tested too early I think I caused myself more stress than anything else but it is very tempting. Usually after blood test they phone you later the same day with result.
Wishing you lots of luck!


----------



## NatParnell

Hi All,

Sorry to all those that had bfn results, it really is an emotional journey. Does anyone know how soon you have to wait before doing your next cycle? I've heard about clinics doing back to back cycles, does anyone know about this? X


----------



## Holls

Hi snowflake, yep the 2ww is so frustrating, especially for us impatient types!  

Embies should implant around the 3rd day after embryo transfer, so hopefully tomorrow for you! Fingers crossed! I think I read somewhere that implantation bleeding only happens for 10% of women, so if that doesn't happen for you then don't start thinking it hasn't worked. Wishing you lots of luck


----------



## LG81

Hi hope it's ok join. I'm currently on my 2ww. Have one embryo on board fingers crossed and praying it works. Testing on the 10th. Feels like a life time away. 
What symptoms have people being having, I'm trying not to look into things to much but had the worst back ache start over the last few days and period pain cramping has disappeared. Its such a confusing mind field this ivf lark.


----------



## kiwigirl5

Hi everyone. I'm really sorry to hear of all the heartbreaking bfn's and hope that you do keep trying!! 

I've been so gutted about my chances of this transfer working that I haven't been posting since my very first post after having a tiny 4 and 3 cell transferred. They were the only ones out of my 9 Frosties to survive the thaw. With my other bfp I had sensitive boobs the whole last week and no AF symptoms. This time I have had quite bad AF cramps and some back pain, have been sooo moody and no sore boobs. 

My AF was due today and I even put a tampon in last night I was so certain it would come. Then after not having any blood I did a test this morning (as my OTD is tomorrow and I didn't want to spoil Mother's Day!) And I got a BFP!!!!!! 

So please know that it really doesn't matter how many embryos you transfer or what quality, you can still get your positive so please don't give up hope!! Wishing you all the best of luck for your OTDs xx


----------



## osinachi

Congrats Kiwigirl !


----------



## lemongrass

Congrats kiwigirl!  Great news.

And Kelly, kiwigirl is an example of what I was saying about not necessarily needing a great quality embryo to get a BFP!  Also, re testing, personally I would give it a bit longer.  I'm no expert but I would have thought the chances of getting an accurate result at 5dp5dt are low ...(?)  Best of luck if you do decide to test though!

I'm so sorry to Nat, Cat, 8868Dee and all the others who recently got BFNs  

Nellie321, I'm so sorry that you've been feeling so down. Based on your reaction to the stims, have you thought about trying a round of natural cycle (i.e. no drugs)?  

Welcome LG!

Afm, had my first 'symptom' today - mild crampiness in lower tummy.  Not sure if it's a good or bad sign at 5dp3dt!! Sigh

xx


----------



## staceysm

Hi,

The 2ww is torture and I have always tested early.  With my FET and second ICSI cycle I got a very, very faint BFP at 7 days past transfer.

You need to be aware though, that not everyone gets symptoms or signs that implantation has happened.  For many only the test result on OTD is a indication it has or has not worked.

Are you working?  If you are at home then that can be harder in my opinion.

Good luck
X


----------



## chichi85

Hey snowflake , the 2ww is hell . 

Try not to test too early as getting a false negative will stress you more . I think the soonest you can test is 9 days post 5 day transfer . Wishing you all the best xx


----------



## Alex1979

hay guys, well everything on here seems to be moving fast!!

to all the BFN girls im so so sorry! this is the worst part, your all in my thoughts and I hope you don't stop trying, nothing I can say will make you feel any better but you will still be in my  , and even though it was just a dot, it was your dot so take time to grieve and take care of yourself   to you all xx

Congrats Kiwigirl ! hopefully your the turning point and we all follow your suit!!

well I have just got home from my ET I had 2!! 1AA and 1AB blastocyst's put back today so now DH is making me pizza and brew and im on the sofa for the next 2 days, im strangely excited! and   that they stick, they will ring tomorrow to see it they can freeze the others but I don't hold out much hope, so here comes the 2ww, OTD 17th so I hope the 12 days go quick but ill probably be on here everyday with symptom watching so be prepared for all my question's!!! 

 and   to you all


----------



## kelly2109

Congrats kiwigirl xxx at last good news for us march girls xxx 

Thanks lemongrass ... I'll defo try and hold out as the tests I have got are the clear blue and won't be accurate yet anyway xxx 

I really wish I could be more positive but keep picturing the embryologist face saying it wasn't great news as they were slow developing xx I definately under estimated this journey  xxx


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Hi guys I'm a newbie I had two 5 day blasts put back today and awaiting to hear if a third will be frozen or not tomorrow?? 
Hoping I get a bfp like some of u ladies xx


----------



## Woollypops

Hi, new here haven't done an introduction post as wasn't sure what to say! I'm in my very first 2ww after ET and it's driving me crazy, test on the 8th - I'm terrified! Any words of advice/support would be amazing.


----------



## Bella1234

Hi ladies

(Warning, massive waffling post coming up, please feel free to ignore, lol)

I've been lurking around for a bit but not posted as yet, but after a few negative results and people feeling a bit disheartened on here recently, I wanted to try to show people that there is always hope.

As you can see from my history, I had a lot of treatments over a few years before we were finally blessed with our first ever BFP (never as much as a squinter of a line before this), which resulted in the birth of my gorgeous LO who is now 19 month.
After 3 failed ICSI and 1 FET we decided to move clinic, who proceeded to do the Chicago test, which tests for immunology issues. This flagged up that I have an overactive immune system (potentially preventing implantation) and we went on to have a 4th (final) cycle where I took a lot of extra meds to try to combat this. Well, I will never know the exact reason, but it worked! This cycle also resulted in 5 good quality embryos that could be frozen. I only ever had one single frostie before, out of 3 cycles. 

I would also like to highlight to all off you symptom spotters out there (been there, done that, still do 😁) that all my 2ww's have been pretty much identical, regardless of it being a BFN or BFP, so I really do think it's too early to pin any significance to this. I know that's easier said than done, but I suppose I just wanted to say that just because you have no symptoms doesn't mean you won't get the BFP.

AFM - we are back on this crazy train, having returned one of our 5 frosties. After our success with DS, we decided not to go through another full cycle, but to use up the embryos we have in storage and if we are lucky enough to get sibling out of these, massive bonus! It's very strange being here again, brings back so many memories, and despite trying to adapt a 'what will be will be' approach, it's still hard! I have been feeling quite negative about this cycle, thinking it will be a long shot for it to work again, especially on first go of our frosties. Started testing 3dp5dt, just can't help myself (always buckled to this and just admitted defeat now so had already decided I was testing early, had my last BFP at 5dp5dt). So, yesterday 5dp5dt, I had a real squinter (internet cheapie) so weak that it could totally have been my mind playing tricks with me, but still, a sliver of hope. I proceeded to take another test, one of the two the clinic gave me for test day. This came out with a definite, but still VERY weak line, but my problem is I'm not quite sure after how long, as didn't time, and instructions say not to read after 3 minutes 😕 Anyway, have come away to London for the night, decided to bring another test and test again this morning. After waking redicioluslt early (side effect of steroids 😒) I finally got up at 5am, deciding to test. Only to find the test was not there 😩 Just the pee pot and the instructions for the test, the actual test must have fallen out. Gutted! So now having to wait until we get back home this afternoon (although there is a sainsburys opposite hotel... 😬).

So sorry about the massive post, this is what happens when you are laid awake in the middle of the night... Just wanted to say I'm soooo sorry for those of you who haven't been successful this time, it's just so hard, but don't give up hope!
For those of you still waiting, keeping everything crossed for you and no symptoms definitely does not mean it won't be a BFP, looks like we are due a change of luck on this thread X X


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

On my bfp I got a positive on hpt 5dp5dt sounds like good news to me so fingers crossed it is 🍀🙏 I would go over to sainsburys and get one though lol xx
I'm gonna try n wait until test day but I never do but as it was a fresh cycle I don't want the trigger jab to fool me 
I dunno what to feel this time I feel numb really no emotions, I normally panic and flap about the tiniest thing but I feel relaxed I've kinda realised I can't do anything to change it what will be will be(taken 10 years to get to this stage mind lol) n I don't think I'll believe it's true if I get a bfp until I got a baby in my arms anyway! Even if I get a bfp I know anything can happen take it day by day I'm hoping these 2 weeks fly by xx


----------



## Bella1234

Welshfrench - I was the same re not fully believing it until baby was in my arms. The BFP is only one step of the way and having gone through what we have,  I think you are always going to be cautious. I kept say,  'well I'm pregnant, for now' until I'd had my 12 week scan,  then I started to dare to feel a bit more hopeful. 

Keeping everything crossed for you this time,  when is your test day? X x


----------



## Hays

Well Mother's Day brought me bleeding!! Just another reminder I won't be having a Mother's Day anytime soon anyway of to celebrate the special people in my life x


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Bella123- I'm gonna take each step as it comes try m keep the smile on my face xx
Hays- I'm so sorry sending cyber hugs


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Official test day 18/3 @bella123 xx


----------



## Bella1234

Hays - I'm so sorry, that's tough. Make sure you still give yourself a special treat, maybe a large glass of wine,  and hope you have a nice day with your special ones. Hugs X


----------



## Alex1979

hello girls!! wow!! don't like coming on the site now! its all negative's! whats going on! but were only 6 days in so we can do it girls.

Hays seems like all I do is write these posts! so sorry darling, I really hope you don't give up and still keep trying   to you lovely xx 

Woollypops the best advice I can give you is hope for the best but make plans for the worst! look forward to something with both outcomes, if mines a BFP then im going to look forward to the scan, planning healthy meals and decorating etc, if its a BFN then im going to look forward to having a very drunken dirty weekend with DH! no matter what you do, if its bad news its going to hurt you cant prepare yourself for that horrible gut wrenching feeling, wine makes it a little better thou!! so ill    for you and really hope your the start of more BFP!!

welshfrenchbulldogmummy - yeah I thought of that to, I don't think ill calm down either with a BFP just keep   I reach every hurdle and hopefully they stay! bloody good effort for doing this for 10years mind!! you must be hard as nails! I don't know if I could, I can handle all the pain just not the jealous bitter person I turn into at times, that's not me, and that's the hardest thing ive found

lemongrass im pretty sure the crampiness is a good sign! theres a post n here ive read 1000 times its symptom's in the 2ww that lead to BFP and that's one of them so just visualise them snuggling in and they will stay there

bella1234 I agree we do need some positive vibes on here, I think ill keep the same thing in mind and take every day as it comes until the 12wk scan, my clinic said after 8wks we can tell everyone with the scan they do then but will just wait for that as this is day 1!!! did you have imp bleeding?

kelly2109 I test every day from my trigger, I see the positives with that then it goes to negative then I just wait to see if my BFP will appear, its the only thing I can control and I cant stand not knowing, as long as you keep in mind even if its bfn its not over till test day, stress can effect the outcome so if you know your not going to get to upset and have a breakdown then do it, if not then stay in your bubble for now

LG81 back ache is a good sign, im pretty sure with all your ligaments stretching even at this stage any ache down there is good as it shows things are moving, im getting the same near the bottom of my kidneys, not sure if its from my ET but im hoping and   its not!!  

natParnell my clinic wants 3 bleeds in between treatment but I have heard about back to backs, think its only for/from short protocols though

well its been nearly 24hrs since ET and all I have had is lower back pain and AF cramps, I keep picturing them attaching themselves to me and making a home, I know I might be clutching at straws but I don't care, for the first time, im laughing loads, im excited and im doing everything that's suggested, my nails have been painted orange and DH is wearing orange every day till test day, im drinking the water and pineapple juice, eating my 10 brazil nuts a day keeping my tummy and feet warm, taking all my pills and staying positive, so im on the sofa all day today and apart from nik nak watching im so far doing fine

   and   to all


----------



## Bella1234

Alex - you are right, what will be will be but PMA goes a long way, and I also always make sure I have something nice to look forward to if not successful, usually involving lots of alcohol 😁

Didn't have any symptoms, or impl bleeding with my BFP. In fact, didn't have any symptoms the first few  months, which was quite scary and made me wonder if I was actually pregnant at all. Turns  out I was just one of the lucky ones with a very straight forward 'easy' pregnancy.  But then again, with the difficulty we had getting there in the first place...

  This time around I am not counting my squinter as a BFP just yet, as so many ifs and buts.  Will take another test this afternoon to see what it says. But no symptoms for me so far this time either , or impl bleeding. Maybe a slight 'jittery' feeling in my stomach, but that could just be nerves.

Try to have a good day everyone,  whatever you are up to.  And let's bring on the BFP's!


----------



## Bella1234

Ps. Alex, your profile/history looks pretty similar to mine, hoping this will be the time for you, looks like you are doing all the right things


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Alex- I found out so young I had pcos and loads of cysts etc started the ball rolling took years to get on Nhs waiting list and I've been with my hubby since 15 so almost 14 years now so we've had a long time to deal with things I used to be 'baby crazy' n cry all the time, found it really hard to deal with at first. But not too bad now looking back I wish I hadn't used my Nhs attempts until I was older (like now) but everything happens for a reason. Had a few years break to save for private treatment but the break was much needed I think xx
🙏 this works n the end of the journey but if not I'll just keep plodding on lol it's gotta work eventually right Lol xx


----------



## Alex1979

Bella1234- its funny, when I first came on here I saw everyones profiles, and there summary I instantly thought 'yeah that's never going to be me, im healthy im young, it will work first time'  bla bla bla I couldn't believe how much everyone went through, and now mine, like yours just shows how strong we actually are!!


----------



## Alex1979

welshfrenchbulldogmummy - wow, that is a long haul!! yeah were paying now to, think this might be it for us, I don't have anything else to sell and the overtime is getting to much, so we'll keep trying until the cut off point, don't know when that would be, we have never discussed it, we always say enough but we always try again! and yeah im thinking its gota work soon to hahahahah, the odds are in our favour xx


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Defo it's our turn!! We've been patient lol xx
Me either 😂 nothing else in the house to sell and overtime is killing me but hopefully it'll all be worth it, we'll defo appreciate our precious babies when they arrive! Xx
We said no more and thought about adoption but we seen crgw and just had to give it a go, so paid for two cycle package with them hoping that will do it! 
I hope the next 12 days fly by!


----------



## Alex1979

welshfrenchbulldogmummy whens your OTD, and will you be testing early? mines 17th hope I don't   by then but every day seems longer when your waiting!


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Otd-18/3 ekkk your a day before me 😊 I always cave in earlier though I'm hoping I don't this time but wouldn't be surprised lol xx I tested really early last frozen cycle with my bfp cause I felt weird and it was 5dp5dt and had positive just got darker everyday but hoping I can wait longer this time lol


----------



## Alex1979

welshfrenchbulldogmummy - yeah im hoping I don't test loads early, as long as I hold out for about 9dpt then I think ill get a pretty good insight on how things are going to go, I have booked off the 17th and 18th so if I do need to break ill do it at home, no one knows were doing this so its just you guys really im so nervous but also cant wait, think we will do fine tis time


----------



## Bella1234

So, I am now back at home and again, got a weak second line, but only appearing after suggested recommended reading time, so not sure what to think? Will test with a different brand later I think. This one, from clinic, says not to read after 3 mins, which seems short. The line does appear within 10 mins. My Otd is not for another week though, so maybe designed for later on. Remaining cautiously optimistic for now, and will continue to plans and see what happens 😕 X x


----------



## lemongrass

Hi everyone!

Alex, thanks for your positivity    I had a look at that thread too, and people certainly seem to have had a big range of symptoms ...!

Fingers crossed for you, for Bella, for welshfrenchbulldogmummy and all the other ladies with test dates coming up

Welcome woollypops!  It's my first 2ww too, and it's pretty tough isn't it

Hays, so sorry to hear your news but glad you have nice plans for today

Afm, more crampiness last night and this morning.  Not too bad now though.  Occasionally get what feels a bit like a bubbly feeling in lower tummy too - anyone else had that?  I'm 6dp3dt today ...

xx


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Lemongrass-no symptoms yet Hun to speak of fingers n toes crossed for u xx

Bella1234- there wouldn't be any line at all if it wasn't pregnant I don't think maybe keep testing everyday see if line gets darker in colour I really hope it's a bfp for u xx

Alex1979- this is the only time we haven't told anyone (just u guys now) lol n it's been bliss not having to explain things over n over to people who just don't understand it!


----------



## Justus1984

Hey everyone well what a crappy day am having....... Literally haven't stopped crying all day.... So hormonal ! I need Saturday too hurry up so I can test, i usually get a bartholins lump day or 2 before I come on and the lump has been there since yesterday this usually means my cervix is low, isn't that normally what happens before AF arrives? STRESS STRESS STRESS!! Petrified every time I go to the toilet x


----------



## Woollypops

I have had the most horrible AF cramps until about 3pm then they eased off, I'm the same justus1984, petrified each time I go to the loo! 

Currently sitting in my pjs drinking a hot chocolate before tonight's meds, the dogs will be grumpy with me as they usually come on my walk with me but tonight I'm just going wonder about the house!


----------



## kelly2109

Hey all how u doing ? My test day is sat ... I'm so scared as I know how gutted I am going to be and then having to do everything again ! 

How's everyone else doing ? 

At mothers day lunch the table next to us had a perfect baby girl asleep in her pram .. i looked over and thought surely one day that has to be me with my baby ? Xx


----------



## camborambo

Hi *Kelly2109*! My beta's on sat too! Good luck to you! 
I know how you feel! I glance in envy at every baby or toddler that I happen to come across. But I'm sure it will be my turn someday! Same with you too so don't give up!


----------



## Tinseltown

My test is this Saturday, too. I have primed myself for it to be a BFN, so that a BFP would be a nice surprise. Everyone around me is having babies. Virtually all my friends with partners have kids, my female colleagues are either pregnant, on maternity leave or already have kids. Sister-in-law is due her second any day soon.

It's hard not to feel down.


----------



## Perpetualwanderer

Hi All, 
Back on the 2ww- test day is 18 March. Wishing you all sticky baby dust for this month!


----------



## Bella1234

Morning!

My otd is Sunday but as you know, I was naughty and tested early. Still getting BFP's so   It's a sticky one and line will continue to get darker. Had a little bit of spotting last night, which I'm hoping is implantation bleeding, rather something to worry about. Just a waiting game now.

Good luck to everyone else testing this week, plenty of BFP's now please!

X x


----------



## Tinseltown

Bella - can you detect it so early? I was told that HCG only really develops 8-11 days post 3-day transfer and to discard any potential BFP before that as the trigger shot residue, hence I was told not to test that early...

Here's an embryo timeline I found:
http://www.bubblesandbumps.com/what-happens-after-embryo-transfer-day-3-day-5-transfer-calendar/

/links


----------



## Bella1234

Tinseltown - it differs for everyone, but can detect it as early as 4dp5dt, but for some a lot later. Both my BFP's have been at 5dp5dt, but that's quite early. I'm just too impatient to wait so tend to start testing at 3dp5dt 🙊 If you have had a trigger shot you are right, you need to make sure that is out of your system first, not to get a false positive. I had a FET this time, so no trigger shot X x


----------



## Woollypops

I'm probably being really stupid but what's a beta test?


----------



## Bella1234

The blood test which detects the pregnancy hormone X x


----------



## Alex1979

Woollypops - its a pregnancy blood test, they also say your pregnant if you get a test result over 50, most HPT can detect as low as 20, but if its a chemical pregnancy then it can go up or down so people with fertility issues use a beta as a back up, im going to test at home and go to the docs for one just to make sure

Bella1234 it looks like your on the right track! so heres   it stays positive!

welcome to the new girls, heres hoping we all get BFP for the rest of the month!!

well im 2dp 5dt and I have loads of stabby cramps on my left hand side, they haven't gone since ET, so im not worried at all strangly! I actually like them, im still picturing them digging in and sticking on every night, and this is the first time both me and DH have had fun with this cycle, so that's making it easier. my bresticels are massive but the heartburn is going, im still having all the signs for  BFP but also AF! so while I am on nick nack watch and slowly driving myself    im happy! 

also decided to test early, so Friday I will try

 and   to you all


----------



## Woollypops

Oh ok! I was given a test by the clinic and there was no mention of a blood test! Is that odd? Thanks guys you making this easier as I have so many questions that get answered just by being on here!


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Bella1234- ekkkk sounds like it's a defo bfp well done Hun I'm keeping everything crossed for you xxxx

Tinseltown- I got a bfp on my frozen cycle 5dp5dt as bella said no trigger with frozen cycle, I test the trigger out of my system on fresh cycles so I no once it's negative the trigger is out of my system and IF I get a bfp early it's real lol my trigger gone today which is 2dp5dt xx


----------



## Bella1234

Woollypops- Different clinics do it differently. I would assume once you tested at home, if you get a BFP, they will book you in for a blood test. Last time I had a blood test done, this time I was given a test, same clinic. Not sure if that's because my otd falls on a Sunday this time? X x

Welshfrench - I know, can't believe it, eeek 😁 Trying not to get ahead of myself though, as still very early and situation can change X x


----------



## 8868dee

Hey all

So I'm just waiting in the blood results of which I already know the answer bu I just wants to wish everyone else gl with your cycles and 2ww X


----------



## lemongrass

Hello all

Thanks for the timeline of what happens post ET, Tinseltown.  Based on that, my crampiness at 5 and 6 days post transfer looks like a positive sign.  Fingers crossed!  (For me, and for everyone else still waiting to test).  Based on that timeline (and when it says HCG might be high enough), I might test on Fri, which would be 11 days post transfer ...  Hmm, we'll see ...

Dee - thanks for your wishes, and best of luck to you next time!

xx


----------



## Wizzbang75

Morning ladies. Cautious congratulations Bella, I have my fingers crossed for you this week, but eeek very exciting!!
Well I'm 11dp 2dt and going crazy   constant knicker watch now!!  I defo think af is just waiting to show her ugly mugg with the pains I've been getting, I think it's just the pessaries keeping her away. Not really had any more symptoms apart from the big boobies!!  (dh enjoying that!!). I test on Wed (which is also my birthday!!) Am getting really scared now  

Tinseltown I know exactly how you feel, everywhere I seem to look and everywhere I go there's pregnant ladies and babies, yesterday was not a good day either. I have had to come off ******** as it felt like is was just in my face the whole time, all my friends with there happy families and sca n photos etc. It just all got too much last year.   this is now our time xx


----------



## Bella1234

Dee - So sorry to hear it hasn't worked out for you this time, will you try again? In the meantime, look after yourself and plenty of hugs with Dd1&2  

Tinseltown & Wizzbang - I know what you mean about being surrounded by babies & pregnancies. For me, pregnant ladies was always more difficult than the actual babies, and although I was lucky enough to finally conceive DS, that jealousy when someone announces their pregnancy still lingers a bit. It just feels so unfair how easy it seems for some people, but then again, I guess we never know their full story.  

You are all doing so well sticking to your otd days,   you will all be rewarded with the strongest, fattest second line ever once you test. Wizzbang, what a birthday present that would be 😁 X x


----------



## Wizzbang75

The only reason I don't test early is because I did on my very first cycle as I thought I was strong and could handle a bfn..... But I couldn't and it was just horrible, I had destroyed my little pupo bubble and I said I would never ever do that again..... But it is so tempting


----------



## Woollypops

Bella1234 these last few hours have been the absolute worst, I'm at work but getting nothing done! I can't concentrate and the stuff I have to smdo is boring inputting so my mind wanders! I have been clock watching since 10am   

Anyone got any tips to get through the last few hours before I test?


----------



## Snowflake~

Hi I had my treatment abroad and I have been told to have a blood test here on the 14th to find out if I am pregnant ... But I can not get the paperwork that's attached from my clinic to show my GP here and be able to have it done .... Do I need this confirmation Otherwise can I just do a home test and when can I do one?

I had two 5 day blasts transferred, the transfer was prolonged as my first eggs didn't fertilise so my trigger shot was much more than 11 days ago. So this wouldn't interfere with my outcome but when would these blasts be able to show on a first response home test. The wait is so hard, honestly never thought it would be.


----------



## lemongrass

Cripes woollypops, no good advice except if you power on with your work maybe you can leave early and then get home, when the time will inevitably go quicker and you can watch tv etc??  Best of luck to you!!

xx


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Woollypops- I'm terrible with waiting until otd so unfortunately no tips from me  
Just stay strong it'll be worth it in the morning!

Wizzbang75- I know how u feel but I'd rather know sooner than stay in the pupo bubble so I can deal with it sooner n move on, but it totally destroys me everytime no matter if I tested early or on the otd! U got better willpower than me I need tips so I can stay strong n not test early this time xxx
Ps what a lush surprise and birthday prezzie for you on Wednesday if it's a bfp! 
If I wait until otd it's day before hubby's birthday so I really wanna wait too this time xx

Tinseltown- it's the same I think there must be a baby bomb cause everyone is pregnant always the same when I do Ivf  Sod's law the time I feel most sensitive it seems to happen everywhere I look! Over the last 10 years it doesn't get to me as much but totally understand where your coming from! 

Bella1234- I know early days yet anything can happen but 🙏 it sticks around 9 months xx


----------



## Snowflake~

Congrats to everyone having their BFP!!!! I'm four days in to my 2ww and I'm finding it crazy how early can you test with a 5day blast? I has a 4AA and a 3AA transferred . The first lot of eggs had zero fertilisation so my trigger shot was over 11 days ago now. I should be doing a blood test on my bday on the 14th but oh my the pressure !!!!! Plus I had treatment abroad do I have to have a note to say I need the test done? If so maybe I shall just do a home test but the question is when, sending love and hope to everyone of you at such a hard time


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Snowflake what a great birthday prezzie that would be for u! 

Where abroad did u have treatment? Xx


----------



## Alex1979

So I need a bit of reassurance girls!

I have now been cramping for 48hours!!! its not like AF, so for you who have it can you describe it for me please, AF is due in 3 days I only cramp for a day or two on and off but this time

I have pulling and sharp stabby pains on both sides, it also aches constantly on the left hand side all day and hasn't stopped since ET, and when I lie down it feels like im squashing my stomach, as the pain is constant, not really bad just more annoying and more of a discomfort than anything, could this be implantation was only thinking that because when I had my transfer my eggies were hatching out already so over half way there!

is anyone feeling the same??

 and   to you all


----------



## Snowflake~

Thank you Welsh French! !! It's put pressure on me and made me feel a little more anxious for some reason :/ I had treatment in poland at invicta. Amazing clinic i went through fertihope I wouldn't change a thing. How far have u got left until u test?

Alex I've had slight cramping to on and off but really slight. I can't assure u what this means tho I would also like to know. Did u guys need any paperwork or just go straight ahead with the blood test through the GP for the ladies who already hopefully have their BFP!!! Good luck everyone xx


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Snowflake- my otd is 18/3/16 day before hubbys birthday lol lots of us have tests around birthdays lol xx 

Alex1979 I didn't really have any symptoms on bfp or bfn xxx only symptom that made me wanna test is almost fainting 5dp5dt and it was positive! But that's it xx


----------



## Notgeneric

Hey girls. May I join you I'm 6dp 5dt and I'm going   Like most of you seem to be going, waiting for my otd which is Saturday.

Today I have experienced feeling icky in the morning and have had heartburn on and off all day. How are you all doing? X


----------



## tina11

Hi ladies

Can I please join you. I am 11 DP iui today. I did a pregnancy test yestday ( internet cheapies) and it was bfn. I know it's early but I feel so down about it. 

Congratulations to everyone who got their Bfp as nd so sorry to the bfn. 

Anyone had a bfn at 11dpo and then ended up with a Bfp

Xxx


----------



## staceysm

Hi,

I always used first response.  My friend who had a 5 day blast put back, was told that she could rely on the result from 9 days past transfer.

Many gp's won't do HCG blood tests, so I could either pay privately or just rely on a home pregnancy test.

Good luck

X


----------



## biscuitkeeper

Afternoon everyone. I see we have some otd's over the next couple of days. Fx for all of you! 
Hello notgeneric and Tina. Lovely to see you here too. 
AFM: my initial excitement is moving to fear a bit. I'm now 7dp3dt. Not sure if anything is happening. Getting AF type symptoms sporadically. I'm trying to hold out from testing early. 
I went back to work today. Emotionally quite difficult. I work in a male dominated environment and the fact I asked for more time off did not appear to go down well (though I did get it). Trying to keep my head down and stay positive. 

I meant to ask, did any one else get pregnyl to take at 3day post transfer? Is that normal?


----------



## Sandbaby

hello ladies, hope its ok join you even though i’m not officially in the dreaded 2ww yet! (ET tomorrow). not sure how consistent i’ll be with posting, despite this being my 4th IVF ICSI i’ve never joined a forum, although i have been lurking for a few days  

hoping to transfer 2 blasts tomorrow. so far yesterday we had 7 embryos but unable to freeze where we are as its illegal here  last time we were a bit conservative and only transferred one (4BB).

Test day at my clinic is usually 8 or 9dp5dt and i usually hold out to then but last time i just knew it was negative so didnt get my hopes up.

good luck to all those waiting to test and a big   for the ladies who’s result didnt go as planned.

xx


----------



## Hays

Hi star great news for getting so far  my OTD is Monday I am 9dp3dt however I have managed to get it moved forward as I have started bleeding so just want to stop all these progesterone supplements and injections now 

I have never done a 3dt before this is also my third cycle so I'm not sure when is a good time to test to prevent a false negative but if it would make you feel better I say do it.


----------



## looby1005

Hi star, i feel exactly the same, felt so miserable today and feeling like it hasn't worked, im 10dp2dt, and my OTD is Saturday, don't think ill test early as i wont be able to work if it is negative, but am feeling like it is a no, was so positive, like you at the beginning, but my cramps have stopped so not sure if that is a bad sign, at least when i was feeling something i knew something was happening, my boobs are really sore but know that is probably the progesterone, i feel i could cry, Saturday is a long time away!

Sorry everyone for the selfish post, its all about my feelings, i just dont know what to do with myself, should i have any symptoms? Im not bleeding so not sure if that is good or bad.  Im not sure i can go through this again.

Hope everyone else is doing ok, so sorry to hear about all the BFN xx


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Random question any advice my sister went to a christening yesterday but this morning found out the child has now woken up this morning with chicken pox! I've had chicken pox 3 times full blown and once mild thoughout my childhood and teenage years so obviously don't follow the rules once you've had it your immune lol im due to see my sister tomorrow but I'm worried she is like me and isn't immune even though she's had it once before and may now be contagious what should I do


----------



## Wizzbang75

Ah Snowflake another bday tester, lets   we get the best bday present ever   xx

Alex your symptoms are a lot like mine, in fact I could have written that myself!  I've been putting it down to the pessaries and secretly hoping it's a sign of implantation


----------



## 8868dee

Thanks guys X 

Bella I will be having another fresh cycle in June/July X gl to everyone's


----------



## Perkins2

Hi all, thought I'd pop on here & see how everyone was doing. Looby you are allowed to be selfish on here - rant away, it helps!
Testing early can have its pros & cons. I tested 12dpt 2dtr & got a bfn. I was gutted & disappointed that I'd burst my bubble but at least my anxiety was cut short. It's the stress of not knowing I can't cope with. I was really poorly as I headed off for the wkend. Couple of walks on the beach & the reduced stress of knowing the result & I felt a lot more healthier returning to work today. 
It was my otd today (still bfn), my clinic want me to continue with the pessaries and test again Wednesdaydue to my af not arriving. I just want to be done with this now! 
Good luck to the ladies who have joined since I was on here last. To all the bfns, I hope you are all doing okay. They could do with a thread on here for the bfns to have a good rant! X


----------



## Bella1234

Sorry to hear a few of you are starting to feel a bit fed up, hang in there! Going through ups and downs in feeling positive and negative is perfectly normal, and not an indication of what the outcome will be. Personally, I have had minimal symptoms with both bfn's and BFP's in the past. I have had some symptoms when it's been a bfn and no symptoms at all last time, which resulted in a BFP. This time, again, very minimal symptoms, the only thing I can identify has been a bit of a fluttery, nervous feeling low in my stomach, but that could just be nerves, pessaries or any of the other medication I'm taking. I did also have a bit of spotting yesterday, which could have been implantation bleed, but with my last BFP, I didn't.

Star - in regards to testing early, only you can decide what's best for you. I'm also one of them who rather find out sooner rather than later, and always start testing really early. I've had 5 bfn' s and 2 BFP's, never had a false positive with my bfn's and got both my BFP's at 5dp5dt, so I suppose that would be equal to 7dp3pt? You might not get an accurate result at that time though, so I suppose it depends on how you feel you would cope with that?

My only tip for distracting yourselves from testing early is watching something nice on tv, a few little treats and maybe an early bed time? I also find audio books good for switching your brain off X x


----------



## Tinseltown

Like others on here, I am starting to feel that this cycle was a no. We only had one embryo put in as that was the only one left on Day 3, so chances are low. I just don't _feel_ it has worked... it's stupid to say that, but...


----------



## Notgeneric

Hi to another newbie Tina11. Fingers crossed you get a bfp next time.

hi to newbie sandbaby. This is my 2nd fet after my icsi last summer and I've only recently joined fertility friends. Good luck for tomorrow. 

Biscuit keeper I'm looking forward to going back to work tomorrow. My otd is Saturday probably won't get chance to test early, maybe Friday. Like you, I'm irritable too. I hope work gets a bit easier for you.

Star1234 you are braver than me. Good luck if you do test early. I only buy a two pack of tests from poundworld for a pound as they are similar to what the nhs use. Your otd is a day early than me.

Hays. I hope bleeding eases for you. Good luck.

Hi looby1005 we have the same otd so fingers crossed. Hope you feel more positive tomorrow.

Welshbulldog if it was me I would cancel your sister. I couldn't take the chance.

Hi wizzbang and good luck.

8868dee and perkins2 so sorry to hear u got a bfn  . Good luck for next cycles.

Hi everyone else, good luck to everyone else that's testing this week.


----------



## biscuitkeeper

Just want to say, I'm also with those that are struggling now. I think perhaps it's the second week of the 2ww which does it. 

Have to echo Bella though, audio books are saving me. Need to learn to turn my brain off


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Notgeneric- thx for the reply yeah I decided not to risk it, I'll stay in the house nice and cosy lol xxx 

I dunno if this will help but I use hypnosis designed for Ivf or any other hypnosis I take my iPad to bed and switch off for half hour it's great! I fall asleep a lot of the time and wake up with dribble on the pillow lol so it defo works for me to relax lol


----------



## looby1005

Thanks everyone, I'll probably feel better tomorrow, my OH keeps giving me hugs and trying to say the right thing, just want this so much (like we all do), hope you're all feeling OK    xx


----------



## Wizzbang75

Think there must be a funny moon today as we all seem to be struggling. Just remember this is such a tough journey and nothing can prepare us for all the ups and downs or how our emotions will take over. I think it's only human to fear the worst at times just don't beat yourselves up for feeling like that. Just try to go with it and ride the storm. We need some PMA now ladies, maybe it will arrive in our dreams tonight!! Stay strong


----------



## Bella1234

Star - try not to get too disheartened at this stage. You can get a BFP at this stage but there are also lots of people who doesn't get their BFP until later, so you are by no means out yet. Also depends on the sensitivity of the test X x


----------



## Alex1979

8868dee and perkins2 so so sorry to hear u got a bfn  stay strong, and take care of yourselves, it will work darlings! tight   to you both

sandbaby. good luck for ET I hope everything goes OK and keep rested for at least 24hours after! 

Hays. I hope the next few days passes quickly for you, this is the worst part I think getting confirmation so you can make plans! hang on in there my love  

Notgeneric - hello, well not to long now! bet it feels like a lifetime away!, have you tested early? heartburn sound promising though

Biscuit keeper - Wizzbang75 -  looby1005 - Tinseltown - Bella1234 - Star1234  look your fighters! you all are, us IVF girls are the strongest around, no matter how many times we test when we shouldn't, when the symptoms stop or the bleeding starts, or when we google and analyse every twinge to secretly hating (only for a short while) our friends and family when they get pregnant in a day of trying!!!! we never give up!, we are entitled to wobble, be selfish and complain whenever we want as to be honest what LESS SELFISH thing is there when we would put our body through all of this just for something else, a baby! don't get down, don't worry, I know when all the signs point to a no there is nothing that can make you feel better, but don't grieve for your dot yet!!! try and enjoy the ride! I have literally saved every scrap of paper, doodles and workings out of dates of my AF for 3 years and when I do have my very own bean, and I bloody well will do, I can let them know they were wanted more than anything.

Don't give up yet girls!!! ONWARDS AND UPWARDS!! No matter what we will fight on!!!

now after that Churchill sounding speech!!! hahahahhahah!!! I have no cramps today, im a little concerned, but I am getting single stabby pains every now and again, heartburn from the pills, loads of cm mad dreams and peeing all night from the peccaries and huge sore (.)(.) from the steroids but apart from all that im not to bad, this is day 3 for me so 9 more to go till OTD, reete im off to check my nick nacks again for the 3rd time this morning

lots of   and   to you all


----------



## Bella1234

Alex - well said, and very apt for international women's day! 🙋 Come on girls, let's find that inner strength and PMA.

I have woken up with AF like pain this morning. But rather than to worry that something is wrong, I'm going to turn it on its head and say that this might be a positive symptom for those of you who haven't tested yet and were worrying because you felt like AF was on her way. Shows that it's possible to feel like that and still get the BFP.

I'm off to work today, not feeling it but might help keeping me a bit distracted. Have a good day everyone! X x


----------



## Snowflake~

Star how early did you test? Was yours blasts? I stupidly tested today 5days after transfer I couldn't help myself using a first response. I've had in and off mild cramping over the last few days is thus a good sign or bad, my test was negative


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Aww snowflake n star, I hope if u wait a few days the result will change  fx 
I hate seeing everyone get bfn cause it soooo hard, hope hurts, us women gotta pick ourselves up so often made of steel! 
Alex- I loved your Churchill sounding speech!!
Sandbaby- hope you embryo transfer goes well today x


----------



## Alex1979

so im getting discoloured jelly like cm!!!, its not red or brown more of an orange!!! im only 3dpt   I have been on google for an hour now and all the signs say its a good one but... surly jelly isn't good?? im still cramping and AF is due in 2 days! anyone else having pain and spotting


----------



## bradstow31

Alex, If you are using progesterone supplements vaginally such as crinone gel or cyclogest it can cause a little irritation. To the cervix and cause this, my otd day is Friday..its  literally driving me mad!im currently 11 days post 2dt ..  

Good luck everyone it's such a hard journey we are all on! X


----------



## Alex1979

bradstow31 - no way, I cant believe you haven't tested already I plan to from day 6 onwards!! I don't feel anything else like an infection or an irritation think I hope its just my eggies sticking in! have you had any cramps or spotting?


----------



## Snowflake~

Wow Bradstow u have some very good control I tested today and got neg. I'm 5days past is this to early? Also good question Alex about the cramping ....really hope things are ok for you Alex


----------



## bradstow31

I had some pinky tinged cm last week around 5 or 6 days post transfer had horrible backache Thursday /Friday last week and now not a lot apart from the odd twinge and when I cough I feel like I have pulled a muscle in my lower abdomen around my pelvic line.  I've had a really dry mouth and super thirsty there peeing every hour but I'm not sure if that is down to the Prednisolone or not! All side effects of all these drugs are so similar it's too close to call either way! I'm too scared to test Incase it's bad news! Last time my AF arrived around 11 days past transfer, got afew tiny twinges going on here and there more like flutters.. But everything could be progesterone related and I'm on cyclogest and crinone! 

I keep thinking about testing but I'm sooo worried about it being negative  I'm actually dreading testing Incase!! 

How are you? Xx


----------



## jport

hi all i've been hovering around these forums for the last year or so and thought it was time to join, contribute, share stories, hopefully get some support on what is universally such a tough time. Anyway, i'm not used to all the jargon yet but here goes....I had first IVF cycle in December, a great result with 9 good 5 day Blasts, 8 were frozen and one transferred in Jan which unfortunately failed. 
Yesterday i had a FET and so i guess that makes today day one of 2ww. I've no known fertility issues but i've been trying for the past 2 years, including 3 IUIs. No joy at all with anything yet, starting to wonder whether this will ever work! 
Anyway, here i am, day one, obsessing already. It's really helpful reading your stories and i've enjoyed lurking in the background too but it would be good to join in now i think so....Hello all......sending positive vibes for the March crew  xx


----------



## Alex1979

welcome jport - whens your OTD and don't worry this site is well equipped for anything, one of us normally pops their head up to answer your questions and calm down rants!!

Snowflake - yep still way to early, it all depends on when yours implanted, the very first time you should see something is 6-9 days but again my last cycle buddy had bfn up until 13dpt and then got a bfp, my mate got a bfp on day 4 but she had twins so she had a lot of hcg in her at that point. what are your symptoms? but on the good point you now know your trigger is out of your system so the bfp's you get now are real yay!  

bradstow31 - they all sound like good signs darling but I know what you mean, being in this bubble is nice and hopeful, confirmation your not is the worst, I cant stand not knowing though so I have to test all the time, im having the same, its a stitch like feeling now, I think there just making a nice home! 

I think you need a disaster bag when you test! mines full of vodka, cheese balls, cigars and a blow up man I can smack around!


----------



## bradstow31

Lol a disaster bag sounds perfect!! I will defiantly be cracking open a bottle or two on the weekend for its not good news!! 

It's always so hard to tell because of the damn drugs! All side effects mimic being pregnant or AF so that is why I am trying to not keep an eye on my symptoms as such and getting my hopes up!

2ww is the worst part!!least once you know I suppose we can deal with the outcome I literally have palpitations every time  I pee on on a stick!! Lol xx


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Alex1979- sounds good to me fx its implantation bleed my AF was due today but no signs thank good. 3dp now lol long countdown just been to dreams to buy a new bed n furniture to take my mind of things find shopping helps but now home worrying cause I've had no signs yet I know it's still so early xx 

Jport-welcome xx

Bradstow31- sounds good signs to me, I'm a bugger I probably would have tested by now I have no willpower! Lol xx


----------



## Bella1234

Alex - I had some very light pink spotting 6dp5dt, the day after I got my BFP, so could be implantation bleeding? 

Before this I had a fluttery feeling, which has gone now, but have felt a bit like when AF is due today.

Snowflake - I agree, 5dp is still really early and a lot can change, many get BFP's way later. I only had a proper squinter on this day, and I might have implanted early X x


----------



## span118

Hello all, I thought I would add my name.  I've been a member for years but have never really been one to post (I'm a bit shy haha!) 
On my 2WW, POAS date 10/3 but I caved and tested today!  Cautiously not getting too excited , due previous lets downs. 
I'm driving DH mad    already, as its all I can talk about! Which is why I decided to share my thoughts and feelings on here instead lol (sorry in advance!) 
Nice to meet you all and good luck to those still yet to test xx


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Congrats span118 xxx ekkkk excited for u xx


----------



## jport

Alex - My OTD is 19th March, seems a LONG way away.

Span118 - Congratulations! That's exciting news. 

Does anyone have any lifestyle tips for the 2ww? Eating/ drinking/ exercise....I have a bit of  sugar addiction i'm trying to get hold of for now!


----------



## Bella1234

Span - welcome and congratulations 😁 I'm also sitting in the cautiously optimistic camp at the moment, after some naughty early testing. My otd is not until 13/3. Fingers crossed we got some sticky ones X x


----------



## Sandbaby

Hello ladies,

span118 - congrats!!

notgeneric and alex1979 - thanks for your well wishes for today

bella1234 - hoping your symptoms are due to early pregnancy!

jport - just try to eat a healthy balanced diet, i have added pineapple juice and brazil nuts to my diet this time around, otherwise drink plenty of water and cut out caffeine and alcohol. I don't think it's necessary to go to any extremes! 

sorry if i miss people out, i'm not connected much and there are so many messages to keep up with!! I do read them all though and have my fingers crossed for everyone.

ET was today, had 2 "top quality" blasts transferred, forgot to ask for the grade but apparently you can't get much better. The transfer process was rather unpleasant this time as i have a CS scar and the catheter kept getting stuck in it so the doctor had to try to get it in at least 3 or 4 times! Not much chance of bed rest as I have a very 'physical' 2 yr old who wants to keep jumping on me but I am trying to take it easy.

also forgot to ask when OTD is!!!!! D'oh!!! Will find out at some point.

xx


----------



## Bella1234

Sandbaby - thanks and congratulations on being PUPO 😊 My ET was also a bit tricky this time, had to change catheter in the end, wonder if that was also down to my cs scar? No resting with a little 2 year old on your hands, but they are also a good distraction during 2ww 😊 X x


----------



## kelly2109

Hey all I'm 8dp5dy!  Test day sat .... i do not feel optimistic at all! Xxx


----------



## Wizzbang75

Welcome jport and good luck in your 2ww, its natural to want to obsess about everything i've never known anyone be able to just turn their mind off for the 2ww, don't think we would be human if we did!!  Keep positive though and plenty of distraction i think helps  

Alex1979 - Your symptoms sound quite promising for implantation  

Sandbaby - Congrats on now being pupo, hope your 2ww goes quickly and uneventfully for you. Fingers crossed  

snowflake - Try not to worry hun its way to early, will you be now testing every day? your way braver than me, i'm too scared to  

Span118 - Welcome and congratulations its always good to hear as gives us all some hope. Wishing you a happy and healthy 9mths  

afm well last day of 2ww today as my otd is tomorrow, i'm pleased i've at least made it this far. my previous fresh cycles i've always bled before otd, but now i'm feeling too scared to test tomorrow, i like being in this " i might be pregnant" state (well sort of!!). i'm so scared of it all going wrong tomorrow and feeling once again like my world has come crashing down  . Think it will be a sleepless night tonight


----------



## pollimingi

hi ladies missed you over the weekend, i had a fabolous weekend by suppressing my emotions but sunday wen i came back from the trip a broke down till yesterday, my eyes are almost closed due to crying. i have to see my FS thursday he wants to do sonar even though i did get my Af ,i feel like m gonna go back to be emotionally drained.

dee & perkins m so sorry to hear that you got af mybe we will meet again in june , if i dnt get there naturally.

on my last post someone asked me about the royal jelly, maca,CO enzyme, m gonna try to see if it can come of assistance to my tubes , i still have a huge hope 

congratulations to all that got BFP,


----------



## looby1005

hi, im feeling a little bit better today but still feel i need a good cry.

wizzbang - good luck for testing tomorrow, im like you, keep thinking do i test early but like to think i might be pregnant, im really not sure how ill cope on Saturday, im so scared.

I hate the fact that the symptoms is more than likely the progesterone and my body playing tricks, this is torture

fingers crossed for you all.


----------



## Sandbaby

bella1234 - i suppose it could have something to do with your scar, although on my previous transfer it went straight in, and it was the same doctor! It's making me cringe just thinking about it again haha!

kelly2109 - I know it's hard to feel optimisitc but it's not over until AF shows up or until you get your test results. I think we just want to prepare ourselves for the worst  

wizzbang75 - thanks! unlike last time i will be staying away from google and trying to live as normally as possible if that is possible. If you haven't bled yet then that's good, hoping you'll get that BFP tomorrow (and some sleep tonight!)

pollimingi - sorry to hear your news, good luck for your appointment on thursday  

looby1005 - i have never tested before otd, too scared to get a negative result, try not to read too much into the symptoms, progesterone is evil!


----------



## Bella1234

Wizzbang - good luck for tomorrow, keeping everything crossed for you


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

I understand the trauma of a bad ET all of mine I've had to be sedated they have had nightmare in the past I have a servilely titled and inverted cervix it tilts back on itself apparently I found that out this time but no one has ever told me before! 
This consultant worked it like a dream this time no sedation no pain but he had to use a scary scissor looking device they used it for my scratch too! Apparently a really full bladder also helps straighten it out for me too xx he actually seemed like he knew what he was doing explained everything step by step, also didn't use ultrasound to guide in as explained during mock transfer at egg collection measured me to ensure embryos placed in correct place, much nicer not have someone push on my huge full bladder!
All other occasions I bleed loads after and took ages!!


----------



## pollimingi

Thanks sandybaby, i hope i will feel much better after that

nelly baby  i hope you are feeling better, we will be ohk someday, god hasnt forget about us 

good luck wizzbang75 & alex

bella hope you enjoying those twinges


----------



## Sandbaby

welshfeenchbulldogmummy I think that is definately what you can call ET trauma! Glad to hear it went much better this time. Mine was nowhere near as bad as your previous experiences but definately did not go as smoothly as the others. I am quite a wimp when it comes to pain (it was more like extreme discomfort today - still quite pretty achey from EC) and it sure doesn’t help having someone push down hard on my already weak bladder!


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Sandbaby- I'm glad it wasn't too bad next step now it's like never ending stages and hurdles lol xx


----------



## Notgeneric

Wow this post is busy. Can't keep up with everyone so sorry if I miss anyone.

Biscuit keeper I agree books are keeping me sane too.

Sand baby glad your et went ok ish. Fingers crossed.

Alex1979. Good post Churchill style. The jelly stuff might just be the increased discharge from pessaries. It's disgusting what's going on down there

Bradstow, I'm like you, holding off testing. I have had severe back ache today similar to what you had last week. Felt a bit thirsty and mouth dry yesterday.

Span118 and kelly2109, welcome. We have the same otd. Congrats on bfp.

Wizzbang good luck for otd tomorrow.

Looby glad you are feeling slightly better today, 

Welshbulldog. I thought I was the only one to have a bad et. I have limited movement in my hips so they do my transfers in the theatre room as bed is more adjustable. My previous two went fine I thought but this one I was so uncomfortable and it took her a few goes to get the catheter up, she said she wanted to ensure it was up 3cm which is right length so now I'm wondering if last two they didnt bother so much. Mine was still not as bad as yours though

Pollimingi sorry to hear your news.

Today, I have just had quite bad back ache but it was my first day back at work today since transfer so I was really busy.

Alex1979, my disaster bag would be wine, cheesecake, chocolate, scrambled eggs. Anything usually I try to avoid when ttc.

Jport. Welcome and good luck.


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Notgeneric- yours doesn't sounds too pleasant but maybe she was getting it just right for u n didn't wanna give up until perfect lol  mine was measured at 6cm I'm sure he said xx ps ur disaster bag sounds amazing same as mine would be lol xx


----------



## Godiva

Well, I am finally allowed back into this topic (although it seems to be so popular, not sure if I can keep up with everybody). Had a 5dt yesterday, otd on 19/3 (thankfully a Saturday). Had taken an extra holiday today from work (they were very nice about giving it to me last minute), which I spent being lazy, sleeping, watching tv, nursing my cold, and a walk to the shops for some exercise and fresh air. Back to work tomorrow, so hopefully I can think about other things.
I do not want to be symptom-spotting, but of course I have already been having symptoms from before the transfer (yes, I know, just shows you can not trust them).
Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Notgeneric

Welshfrenchbulldog yes that's what I thought. She wanted it to be spot on.

Godiva sending you luck.


----------



## kim2406

Think I'm out ladies, I'm now 9dp3dt and still negatives on the hpt. Also, had spotting yesterday but heavier today so although it's a week early, think AF has arrived. I'm devastated.


----------



## Red1

Hi. I never thought I would actually get here and now I am it's driving me crazy!  Have to wait until the 14th for my bloods.  I had a 5dt on the 5th and had the odd cramp for a couple of days. But I've noticed that I get these symptoms a wee while after taking my progesterone.  I woke up yesterday and this morning feeling like I was having a hot flush, but without the prickly skin ( I went into early menopause after chemo).  Does anyone know if that's a normal thing?  I keep reading about how some people have symptoms and others don't.  I know it's silly to try and guess.  it's just taken three years to even get to a point where I could even try a transfer .... ! I've had surgery on both my breasts so can't really feel a lot there.  All the meds make me feel permanently bloated so nothing new there.  It's only 4 days after transfer ..... How long should I wait before testing?  Or am I just being daft?  

Sorry bit of a ramble just so excited to get here and worried that it's all gone wrong already.


----------



## bradstow31

Kim how many have you transferred? If you have transferred two there is still hope so don't give up yet! Some people do get a little bleeding later on in the 2ww then go onto have bfp's ... I know Its super tough but try to stay strong😊 xx 

AFM I'm on constant knicker watch... Had some cramping in the night and a little this morning after I went to the bathroom ( sorry if tmi) I'm currently 12 days past 2dt.. Otd is Friday so just trying to remain rational and  relaxed until then. 

I'm back at work so it's helping distract my crazy mind! Xx


----------



## kelly2109

Hi kim me too my otd is sat but when putting a pessarie in this morning there was a little blood .. so prob means af tomo. I had 2 put in so will buy a test today.  I knew it wouldn't work as my embies were low quality ... trying to hold it together as got work today and my friend is bringing her baby in ... I'm sure someone hates me up there ! X look after yourself


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Hi Kelly2109 I hope it's not all over 9dp3dt might not be out I dunno if this has ever been shared before but I find this helpful through my cycles

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=47703.0

I like this as we don't know what is going on in our insides at this point in time, it is really nice to know what our bodies and embryo's may be doing!
Fx for u xx


----------



## kelly2109

Thank you. I will buy a test today and do it to be sure but I saw blood this morning so think my af will be here tomo. I think because the embies were low quality my expectations were lower. 

So hopefully can go again in may and in meantime will concentrate in improving egg quality ad I had 16 eggs but only 5 mature  .... xxx good luck to u all x


----------



## Alex1979

kelly2109 and kim2406 - stay strong lovely's, your not out yet! try to think about doing something nice for yourself if it doesn't work, a disaster bag is really handy!, all the things you cant have! and try to look forward to something for both outcomes but also remember if you implanted late say on day 4-5 after transfer then your imp bleed would be 2-4 days after that!! so stay calm! relax and again stay strong

Red1 - it depends on if you did a 'control' test, I test with my trigger (to see the lines) then did one a 2dpt to see a everything out my system and now i think ill start testing every few days, I don't mind doing it, I like having control so again its up to you

welcome Godiva don't worry it will come quick, im 2 days before you but also going  

well, I have had no more spotting,   and the cramps are getting less, still a few stich like pains sore boobs and indigestion but now waking up starving!! so this is 4dpt another 8 to go ! getting impatient now, think ill start testing soon


----------



## Wizzbang75

Well it's a BFN for me    gutted. Wish you all the very best of luck xx


----------



## Bella1234

Wizzbang - I'm so sorry to hear that, this process is so unfair   Look after yourself and all the best for whatever you decide to do now


----------



## Alex1979

Wizzbang75 - im so so sorry darling, take care of yourself, get drunk, and I really hope and wish you good  luck with everything you do next, we all know how you feel and were here when you need us, sending you


----------



## kim2406

Thanks everyone for the encouragement. 

The bleeding has slowed down and is not much anymore so you never know, I may be down but not out! I am waiting for a call back from the nurse at my clinic. It just seems like too much for an implantation bleed but hey, I've never done this before so what would I know.

Trying to stay positive but... I never knew this 2ww and all the crazy things you go through during would be this hard.


----------



## Hays

It's another negative from me


----------



## Perpetualwanderer

Hi everyone,
Just wanted to touch base as Ive seen so many people struggling this month! I'm only day 5 of 2WW - I always find first week okay, it's the second week that I get a bit crazy!

So wanted to send out some positivity & best wishes to you all. It's such a difficult journey, which seems to get harder rather than easier. Fortunately we can rely on each other for support. 
Xx


----------



## Perpetualwanderer

Ah Hays, that sucks! Sending big hugs!


----------



## Faithope

Hi,

I'm in need of going crazy in a place I know and trust. My story is in my signature.

I am in my 1st 2ww since I had a MMC. I am trying naturally. I ovulated 9 days ago and yesterday had pink spotting when I woke and then it was gone. Had awful af cramps for the day and now gone. I am really catching at straws but I am praying it's a BFP. If not then won't be trying again. I am so very blessed with what I have  

Good luck to you all x


----------



## Snowflake~

Hi I'm 6dp5dt and I've had a neg today, clinic said I can test starting from a week so I'm only a day early... Any advice or anyone that had a five day blast when did you get a BFP


----------



## Bella1234

Hays - really sorry to hear you got a BFP, it's just rubbish that we have to go through this   Look after yourself, and good luck with everything  

Faithhope - the 2ww s so difficult and drives the best of us crazy. I don't think it's unrealistic to assume the spotting could be implantation bleeding, the fact that it was only light seems like a good sign. I had a bit of spotting 6dp 5dt and have had a BFP. 

Kim - keeping everything crossed for you   God knows we are due a change of luck on this thread.

Afm - I'm getting a little bit worried, as my second line does not appear to be getting any stronger 😕 Really worried it's going to end up as a chemical pregnancy. Been testing every morning since my BFP on sat, and line is pretty much the same, definitely there but still weak. This afternoon I tested again, just couldn't help myself, and the line was weaker than this morning. I know this could be down to wee being more diluted, but it's messing with my head now. Guess I will just have to wait and see what happens X x


----------



## Woollypops

Sorry to hear your news whizzbang and hays  

I feel a little bad for following with this but I got a weak positive yesterday, however I am still getting cramps - anyone know if this is normal? Also got aches in my hips 

Sort of a random post but I'm at work and trying to distract myself!


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

😘whizzbang75 and hays sending cyber hugs this is such a difficult journey xx

Bella1234 n woollypops how many days are u now past ur ET? Both sound positive to me stay put little embryos xx


----------



## Bella1234

Woollypops - that's great news   The only thing I have learnt for certain throughout my journey is that there isn't often anything 'normal' about any of this, lol. I certainly wouldn't worry about feeling a bit crampy though, unless you had other reasons to be concerned, as that is something that comes and goes throughout the whole pregnancy. What day are you on now? Did you test early or was it otd? X x


----------



## Bella1234

Welshfrench - I am 9dp5dt today X x


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Bella1234- id say don't worry about it getting stronger like u said its there which means it's defo positive n probably due to the concentration n time of day etc fx for next few days xx


----------



## lemongrass

Hello ladies

First, sending lots of   to wizzbang and Hays on your news.  Don't give up, and we are all here if you need to vent.

Woollypops, that sounds very promising - hope it sticks!  How many days post transfer are you?  I had two days of cramps on day 5 and 6 post transfer, but not really any since.

Bella1234, same goes for you.  As Welshfrenchbulldogmummy says, a positive is a positive!  Hey, what do you mean by a chemical pregnancy?  I think I had one the first time I was pregnant (before my son came along).  I tested positive, and the result was clear (my DH believed it, which says a lot) and did 2-3 tests over a couple of days, but then a week later I started bleeding, and when I went to the hospital to "find out if it was a miscarriage" (I didn't really know how these things worked then) the doctor took a pregnancy test and it was negative, and he said if it had been a miscarriage then my HCG levels would still produce a positive pregnancy test.  He acted a bit like I had imagined the whole thing!  Does that sound like a 'chemical pregnancy'?

Hi Welshfrench - when is your OTD?

Welcome faithope, and fingers crossed for a natural BFP!

Hi perpetualwanderer, and thanks for the positivity

Kelly - don't give up hope, it's not over yet.  Fingers crossed for you

Hi Bradstow, Alex, Kim, Red, notgeneric and godiva!  Alex - thanks for all your continued positivity and pep talks!  

Afm, today I'm 9dp3dt and I've had no more cramps to speak of.  I started getting achey (.)(.)s yesterday but I am not reading anything into that, as lately I've been getting those before AF arrives anyway ...  

xx


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Hey lemongrass- yeah that does sound like you had a chemical pregnancy to me!  xx
I seem to have a much longer wait than some my OTD is 18/3/16 but had day 5 blast put back sat 5th March so only 4dp5dt today xx


----------



## Woollypops

It was officially test date, 10dp5dt. Testing again next Tuesday and if it's still there I get booked in for a scan


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Woollypops- fantastic!!! Sounds great fx for Tuesday now xx
I wish my  official test day was that soon, I could test 10dp5dt I always test sooner but mine is 14dp5dt seems ages never had to wait that long before! Xx oh well I suppose it doesn't really matter what will be will be xx


----------



## lemongrass

Woollypops - hurrah!!    Congrats!  You are being very understated about the good news ...

Hey welshfrench - yes, but what is a chemical pregnancy?  Just a false result?  Or does it mean that you were pregnant, but just miscarried very quickly?  xx


----------



## Bella1234

Lemongrass - A chemical pregnancy is actually a very early miscarriage, which takes place before anything can be seen on an ultrasound scan – usually around the fifth week that you are pregnant. It means that a sperm has fertilised your egg, but later on, the egg fails to survive. So sounds like what you experienced could have been?

Welshfrench - my otd is 13dp5dt, so also a quite long wait. All clinics seem to be slightly different. Also sometimes depend on if the do blood or urine tests, as blood test can be done earlier X x

Woollypops - And will you be able not to test again in the meantime? I am so bad, I think I'm addicted to poas, which is why I'm now finding myself in this situation where I worry the line is not getting darker   I just can't help myself though, I have resigned myself to keep testing everyday until my test runs out


----------



## lemongrass

Bella, yeah, it does sound like that, thanks.  So, by 'chemical' I guess it means that the only evidence you were pregnant was the test, because (as you say) it's too early to see anything on a scan ...

Hey, on a different note, what is the 'Pee Stick Police' emoticon for??  Is it for ladies who can't help themselves and test all the time, so you have to deploy the  Pee Stick Police??

xx


----------



## Bella1234

Lemongrass - lol, yeah, I think so   I feel I might be due one


----------



## kim2406

AF is now in full force. I'm absolutely devastated. Had to leave work as I couldn't stop crying. I should have known not to get my hopes up, I'm not the type of person good things happen for.


----------



## Bella1234

Kim - Aw, Hun, I am so sorry  I know it's nothing I can say to make it any easier at this point but let yourself grieve this cycle and then consider your options. Please don't give up or feel like you don't deserve this, because you absolutely do. Unfortunately, it can sometimes be a long and cruel process to get there. Sending you lots and lots of


----------



## lemongrass

Kim, I'm so sorry - big hugs from me too    It probably doesn't feel like it right now, but I bet good things do happen to you, and will again soon.  Of course you get your hopes up - why not?  There is everything to hope for.  I hope you have more luck next time round xx

Bella - yes, I saw your post just after I'd posted mine - funny!  Yes, it sounds like that emoticon was made for you:


----------



## Bella1234

Lemongrass - I consider myself well and truly reprimanded   *Scurries away and pees on stick


----------



## Perpetualwanderer

So sorry to hear Kim. It really is so difficult. Unless you've been there (which most on this forum will have been) it's hard to understand. Xxx


----------



## lemongrass

Bella - Ha!  It's a shame the Pee Stick Policeman doesn't move like the others do - he should be waving a baton or something!  x


----------



## Sandbaby

Hello ladies,

First of all, gutted for all those who got BFNs, wizzbang75, hays, kim2406, take care of yourselves.

Good luck to faithope and perpetualwanderer!

Bella1234 - your 2nd line is still there, so thats still good! keeping everything crossed it sticks! when is your otd?

Woollypops - great news! yes cramps are normal things are happening down there!!

lemongrass - sorry i missed your first post, how many days since your transfer? good luck x

well today has been pretty eventful, long story short kitchen and living room got flooded, no damage to our furniture, just lots of mopping and cleaning!  thank goodness for tiled floors! so not sure if that will have an impact on anything, I am only 1dp5dt so I know it's a bit silly to think that but I can't help it! And apart from the odd twinge in my ovaries not feeling anything yet.

xx


----------



## Alex1979

wizzbang75, hays, kim2406, im so sorry please take care of yourselves, I know it dosent help or make you feel any better but your in my  

still having the tight pully cramps, no bleeding not, AF is due tomorrow so not sure what to make of it, OTD in 8 day dam it! this is going slower than I remember, think ill start testing in secret tomorrow, I have a few poundland ones, I have a line on the one when I did my trigger so ill use that as my guide, its strange my clinic said to test after 12 days, A WEEK TOMORROW!!! man im starting to crack, ill try and hold out some more but 5dtp is still early!


----------



## Don6132

Hi,
I would like to join too. I'm new here and great that I found this forum. I had done my FET last Wednesday day3 and my test is next Monday. I'm currently on 2ww. Mix feeling now. Do lifestyle affect the bfp result? Like going to bed midnight, wake up slightly late too. Do not have any sign at this moment except cramping on left side and slight pain on boob


----------



## Bella1234

Sandbaby - my otd is Sunday. I wouldn't worry too much about the cleaning in regards to your little embie, but gosh, what a nightmare 😕

Alex - this is why I always crack, 2 weeks is far too long to just wait around, at least when I'm testing, I feel like I'm doing something.

Don - welcome to the group. We are all in the same position here, slowely but surely turning crazier by the day   In regards to lifestyle choices such as bed time routines etc. I wouldn't think that should effect the outcome. Of course you can try to eat healthy, get rest, avoid caffeine and alcohol etc. it certainly doesn't hurt, but when it comes down to it, I recon it's a lot to do with whether the embryo is viable or not.


----------



## rose-petal

Hello ladies. Thinking of all of you who have had bfn's. Life can be very unfair!

So today was my otd I have been getting some faint positive results for a couple of days and clinic have said its classed as a possitive. Feeling very anxious though as have had a chemical pregnancy in the passed so requested a blood test to see if I can get a more accurate reading. My hcg level has come back at 22 which from what I understand isn't the expected level? Nurse said they would expect it to be about 60? Has anybody got any experience in this think I will get bloods retested on Friday to see if they have changed.


----------



## happy girl

Hi can I join. I'm in 2ww, 5 days in after fet. Just been getting twinges but not much else.
Hello everyone.


----------



## Sandbaby

alex1979 - 12 days must seem like an eternity after a 5dt, mine is 8 or 9dtp5dt (waiting for confirmation from clinic, maybe thats why I can manage to not test before as it's not _too_ long to wait). I wouldn't blame you for testing earlier though.

happygirl - did you have a 3 day or 5 day transfer? good luck 

rose petal - when i got pregnant with my son, my first hcg came back at 7. I can't remember which day it was on (maybe 10dp3dt), but it was after a 3dt and they do a blood test to detect pregnancy, no home testing beforehand. It is the doubling rate that is important so as long as your levels are doubling then there should be no need to worry.

bella1234 - I hope the next few days pass by quickly for you! The flooding episode was certainly a distraction for me anyway!

don6132 - i tend to agree with bella, at the end of the day it's mostly down to the viability of the embryo, but it certainly can't do any harm to try to keep a balanced diet/lifestyle during the 2ww, just don't stress out over it!


----------



## Red1

So sorry to the ladies with BFN. Sending big hugs.  

I built myself up to take a test today ... And the stupid thing didn't work!  No lines at all!  Im such a novice at this!


----------



## rose-petal

Thanks for your reply sandbaby mine was a 3 day transfer too.  Fingers crossed for an increase on Friday then xx


----------



## happy girl

Hi sandbaby I had a 5 day transfer thanks.


----------



## Snowflake~

If any of you had a five day blast when did you get a BFP? Xxx


----------



## Bella1234

Snowflake - I got a very faint BFP 5dp5dt with both this and my last pregnancy. That is quite early though I believe, so don't fret if not X x


----------



## Snowflake~

Thank you bella. This seems to be the case in a lot of ladies  I'm 7 days and getting neg. but had two good grades 5day blasts transferred so don't know why it's taking so long and if it will change soon, and it's a strong neg. thanks for reply xx


----------



## kipperfish

Hi All.  

We had our ET today, we're now officially in the 2 week wait!  Test date 23rd... Good luck all


----------



## Alex1979

Snowflake don't worry, you still have plenty of time!   my friend got bfn until 13dpt then bfp on OTD so anything can happen!! your still in the game

hi kipper25 - wow the 23rd seems like a lifetime away!! hope you have loads of plans to keep busy!!

rose-petal - I think your well on your way to av  we have only had 2 this month so need more confirmed BFP!!! and like the other girls said as long as yours increase then your all good

Red1 I did that on my first cycle!!! you going to test again?

think ill do mine tomorrow, might change my mind but ill be 5dpt so I know once I start I wont stop so will see in the morning,

 and   to you all


----------



## Snowflake~

Thanks Alex do you know if it was also a five day blast?

I see you have embies on board too  xx


----------



## mathiesonch

Hi ladies in waiting. I had my ET on Sunday 6th due to test on Friday 18th. This is my first cycle an really hoping this works.  The wait is agonizing x


----------



## Notgeneric

Kim2406 sorry to hear your news. Take time to heal. Good luck for next cycle.

Red1 hi. I get the hot flushes without the prickly skin. I never test early before my otd. Not brave enough. Good luck.

Kelly2109 fingers crossed for you as we have the same otd.

Alex1979. I need to add things to my disaster bag just in case. Easter eggs, hot cross buns, aveda madder root colour enhancing conditioner, perfumed showergel and body lotion. Good luck! I only buy tests from poundworld as they are similar to what nhs early pregnancy clinic give you

Wizzbang and hays  sorry to hear you got a bfn. Good luck for the future 

Perpetualwanderer hi and good luck 

Sandbaby. Maybe your busy day kept you occupied. It's hard not to wonder what's happening.

Hi faithope. Good luck. Fingers crossed 

Bella1234 don't think I could test every day. Fingers crossed 

Woolly pops. Congrats. I had lower back and hip pain yesterday. I haven't tested yet. Sounds really positive for you.

Hi lemongrass I was achy yesterday. Fingers crossed x

Hi don good luck, fingers crossed. I do avoid caffeine and anything else that's pregnant women aren't supposed to eat. I was also told to avoid perfumed stuff but I'm probably over the top lol

Rose petal sending you good luck for Friday.

Hi happy girl. Welcome and good luck.

Snowflake. When's your otd. Good luck 

Welcome kipper and Mathie. Good luck

Sorry if I missed anyone but good luck 

Today, felt sticky most of the day but this might just be nerves as otd is quite near, Saturday and I haven't tested.


----------



## Tinseltown

To all those who got a BFN...    .

This journey is hard.


----------



## lemongrass

Hi everyone

Welcome to all the new ladies!

Alex, best of luck to you for tomorrow, if you do decide to test 

Hi sandbaby!  Sorry I missed you off before

Xx


----------



## Don6132

Thanks Bella and the rest for comfort.
Honestly The 2ww is really nervous for me. I keep worry and wonder did I make any mistake and affect the embryo developing eg... Push hard poop, sleeping on left and right, stretching. I do have a healthy eating habit, no chocolate no caffeine no spicy food too. Recently my appetite abit low.  Any tip on those BFP?

Baby dust to everyone who still waiting


----------



## Hedgepig

Hello All,

Think I'm out one day before OTD. Spotting and cramps started two days and now what looks like full AF has started. I didn't expect that with being on the Utrogestan pessaries so I will speak to the clinic to see if the Progesterone level is high enough. Will test tomorrow as planned and let the clinic know but I know it's not good news.

Upset and sad but we knew the odds are low and this is our first IVF cycle. We have got further than we thought as I have a low antral follicle count and we're happy to get any eggs to Blastocyst stage. None frozen so when we try again will have to start from scratch. Hopefully the clinic will know more about my body from this round.

Need a break first, a few months off at least. We have a week off from Friday which is very much needed.

Love to all with BFNs and congratulations to those with BFPs, it's such a tough roller coaster but we will all get through it.

X


----------



## Red1

Hi Alex1979 I did test again and it was a BFN.  But it was only 4dp5dt so it's good to hear from other ladies that it could still change. I just couldn't resist trying. 

Thank you Notgeneric about the hot flushes, I've got myself all wound up that I'm not on the right meds because of my history and that it's all going wrong. It's just stupid I know but all sorts of crap keep going through my head. 

This is our first ever try and we are lucky enough to have two Frosties waiting, so I'm already working out dates for another trip.  Need to keep positive.

It's lovely to hear from ladies out there with BFP's, there is always hope. X


----------



## Chiggs83

Morning all, sorry to hear all the BFN stories, we're on cycle 5 so I know exactly how you're feeling. Hang in there though, you'll get through it.

AFM, after a few thoughts.. Today is OTD and I have the faintest of faint lines, I've never even had a hint of a BFP before but do you think it is too weak on OTD and therefore I shouldn't get my hopes up?!

Xx


----------



## Sandbaby

kipper25 and mathiesonch - welcome and good luck

snowflake - i had 2 good quality blasts transferred too. hoping you'll get a bfp soon.

hedgepig - so sorry to hear that, big   hopefully a break will do you both some good. I have had to start from scratch everytime due to the country i live in (no freezing allowed) so I know what a pain that is.

red1 - 4dp5dt is still early hopefully it will change into a bfp soon. Glad to hear you're thinking positive I wish I could!

So today 2dp5dt and just generally feeling down for some reason thinking it's not going to work and on each of my previous cycles my gut feeling has been right   
Walked to the shop with my 2 yr old this morning and just felt like I was going to burst into tears at any momemt (luckily it's sunny here so I was wearing sunglasses). He is so physical and demanding I just keep thinking that I as I have hardly had a  chance to rest I've messed it all up. I have no family around to help out with him and he's not at nursery so I never get a break. Sorry I don't want to sound like I am complaining I know I am truly blessed to have him but it's not always easy especially when you're going through IVF too.

Sorry for negative rambling it must be the 2ww syndrome kicking in.


----------



## Alex1979

hay girls just a quick one, hello to all the newbies, you'll get so much support here, this site and the girls on here are wonderful so buckle up for a mental ride!!

to all the BFN's again, im sorry, this is so hard to deal with, I hope and wish you all the luck in the future big massive tight   to you all


Notgeneric - your disaster bag sounds mint!!! think I underestimated you, and also think im going to pinch a few things off your list  

Snowflake - yeah it was, the thing is you never think 24hrs can change anything but it does! your HCG will double, I tested with my trigger 250units but only got a very faint line on my test which is supposed to pick anything up from 20units!! (poundland - to expensive to keep testing with first response) so never give up until the fat AF sings!  

Chiggs83 - A line is a line my friend! do you have any beta tests booked? the test will pick up HCG, so im thinking its a pretty soild yes you have your official BFP!!!

Sandbaby - don't ever apologise for wanting to break a little, I have no idea how girls like you do it with a kid already!!!  I don't live near my family either and no one knows what were doing so I know how you  feel a little, but you'll get through today, and tomorrow and the next and so on because your a mammy and that's what mammys do! so be proud of yourself that your one of the strong ones not to mention the good role model you've probably not noticed you have become sending you  

well I DIDNT TEST!!! yes I know what your thinking, I was really going to but at the minute im  , the girls (.)(.) are huge and even more sore, im now starving in the mornings but im still getting the sharp pains near my hips even when I stand up, im not going to worry though OTD is still a week away I will definatly start testing from Monday my 9dpt, so be prepared for my freak out later in the day girls!!

well im going to finish off my brew and burger and keep checking my nick nacks!!

   and   to you all xx


----------



## sirona0304

I have just tested today 8dpt2d embryo ( sorry new to this) unfortunately it's negative know my official date to test isn't until 16th but not holding out much hope. Congratulations to the BFP ladies. I hope we all have BFP next time this journey is so hard!


----------



## marty123

Dear ladies, hello! 
Was in TWW only once in my life - got negative  
Seems like I've already overcome this episode and I'm full of strength to go further. 
Recently I've come across an interesting internet gem - a picture in which dogs are chasing the woman.. It says : "The TWW must be in dog time, because it feels more like a year than 14 days" 
Let this following "year" be successful for every lovely lady here.
Wish you all the best


----------



## Hays

Sirona I think your wayyyyyyyy to early I was told hcg isn't present in urine until day 11 on a 3dt


----------



## Snowflake~

Sand baby that's great that you had two good grade embryos put back, how comes you are feeling low about it too and questioning if it will work? I'm in exactly the same boat. IVF can be so in predictable it's hard 

Thank you Alex I really really really hope it will change i tested again this morning but no change, I'm only a few days before OTD. last night I was woken by sharp pains that my co ordinator abroad said I should go and get checked out so my mission this morning is to try get a emergency scan booked in. 

Sorry to hear the BFN's and congrats on the BFP's I hope they keep coming !! 

I honestly didn't realise how hard it would be to stay positive I swore I wouldn't keep testing and all I've done is obessessed, my sis has just announced her third pregnancy which selfishly is weighing really hard on me.


----------



## Bella1234

Morning all!

Chiggs - congratulations on your first BFP   Like the others say, a line is a line and only a blood test can accurately measure the exact level of hcg. I know it's easier said then done to not to worry however, I'm the same, and with our history I think we can't help but stay cautious, even after a BFP.

Sandbaby - no matter what situation you are in, this process is TOUGH and you have all the right to feel a bit sorry for yourself. Try to enjoy the sun, it can do wonders to your mood, and maybe treat yourself to  cuppa and a nice biscuit  

Red - 4dp5dt is definitely still very early so you are very much still in the game. Will you test every day or leave it for a while? Keeping everything crossed for you  

Afm - still the same, line not getting any darker but will try to take my own advice and not worry too much about it


----------



## Angedelight

Posted on here a few times but have been keeping up....
Tested a day early BFN. Not surprised as embryo quality wasn't great and had fragmentation. It's better in a way to be out of the torturous 2ww- especially when I had such little hope of it working. Having had a 2 year break between cycles I had forgotten how hard emotionally it is. I've really struggled. I'm going to look into fertility counselling, get a follow up booked in ASAP, just ordered It Starts With The Egg and will have a few drinks this weekend. 

We already said we would have a few months off and look to start at the end of the summer- if they can give us any hope that embryo quality can be improved. I can't go through this again if there's not much point. Next time will be the last time.

This is a crappy journey and I'm so sorry for us that have to go through it. Good luck to the rest of you who are still in.
A x


----------



## Alex1979

Snowflake - I know how you feel, every morning on my cycle 1 and 2 I tested, I kept thinking if I see the negative result every day then it wont hurt so much on OTD, truth is whether you test early or not its always going to be truly horrible to get a BFN,  and only we can understand what that's like, its so hard to stay positive in week 2, everyday feels like a week, all you can do it not only think about how much you want this to happen but what you can do for another go asap!, if it doesn't work and now you have your sister to contend with which will make this all the most desperately important that it works, (my best mate announced hers when we lost our first and my cousin when our second failed so again been there to!) it does get easier I must admit but I took a few days off work to have my meltdown then started again!! 

you'll be just fine, you can wobble as much as you like in the 2ww! and when you test tomorrow and over the next 4 days and the line starts to appear you'll laugh at how much you have been torturing yourself over these last few days, so stay calm suck it up and just keep in mind - it will work! no matter what it will work ! and then you can have your very own   xx


----------



## Alex1979

Angedelight - so so sorry love, you could still test tomorrow, have you rang your clinic for advice? sending you big


----------



## Chiggs83

Thanks Bella! I'm really hoping but like you said still worrying, will this torture ever end?!?

Angel sorry to hear your news but had I tested a day early I don't think I would have had the faint line I got today so don't give up yet

X


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

I caved and tested but bfn still early days 5dp5dt I'll wait a few days and try again but I don't think it's worked again no symptoms at all! Bloody Ivf 5 times and still no baby at the end! Never mind just keep saving and putting myself through this time n time again seems so unfair...... Sorry for my rant just annoyed lol xx


----------



## Perkins2

Hi all, I've been keeping my eye on the thread & keeping my fx for everyone & sending out virtual hugs to the bfns. Feeling really annoyed with my clinic today, they told me to continue with the progesterone & test again yesterday. Phoned the clinic twice yesterday and left messages on the results line & on the nurses answerphone & no one has got back to me. Last time my af arrived before test date so I just stopped taking the progesterone. I presume I just stop taking the progesterone now that I've had two bfns & wait for my AF to arrive? Annoying that they haven't got back to me especially with how much this is costing us grrr! Moan over.
Angel delight, I know exactly how you feel. I know I haven't been in this ivf malarkey as long as others but I feel like if they can't get to the root of the problem I'm too scared to go through it again. Have you heard anything about testing for sperm fragmentation? I'm going to ask the consultant about it when I have my post consultation x


----------



## Sandbaby

Thanks for that little pep talk alex, I am feeling very emotional today! I think once the aches and cramps start wearing off you actually start wondering if anything is going on down there! Well done for not testing, hopefully all your symptoms are postitive signs. Love your attitude!

bella - thought i would be able to cope better during this 2ww but it just seems to all be catching up with me now. A cuppa and a biscuit would be nice although something a bit stronger would be even nicer!!   Great news your line is still there - a line is a line!

Chiggs - congratulations! hope it is all plain sailing for you from now on

sirona0304 - that is still quite early, hope your's will come back positive next time

marty123 - sorry to hear your's was a negative, glad your feeling positive though. my 2ww is not really 14 days but it still feels like a year!!!

snowflake - as i said above i think its all just catching up with me. not feeling anything either so i keep wondering if anything is happening - even though i know it's normal. I also know loads of people who are expecting their 3rd child too, one of my closest friends who moved back to her home country a few years ago is 4 months pregnant. She was pregnant with her 2nd at the same time I was pregnant, which was great, but since then it is like she has just dropped me and has moved on with her life. When I congratulated her recently on her pregnancy, she asked me how we were doing, I told her we had just had a negative round, and she never replied. I am always the one contacting her. I know she has a busy life now but it just feels like she no longer has time for her infertile friends. How do you feel being around your sister? Hope your scan goes well. 

Angedelight - sorry to hear you got a bfn, fertility counselling sounds like a good idea. I think I might look into it if this round doesn't work. Good luck with everything, hope your embryo quality can be improved.

welshfrenchbulldogmummy - as you said it's still early days. I really hope this time is your time. You deserve it  

perkins2 - If I were you I would want to stop the progesterone too, but then again, if you haven't had AF yet then perhaps there's always hope? so sorry you're in this situation.


----------



## happy girl

Sorry to anyone who has had a bfn  
Congratulations to those who got bfp 
Thanks to those for the welcomes.
Hello to everyone else. Catching up on all the posts.


----------



## Woollypops

So even though I have had my otd at 10dp5dt and got a bfp i still feel I'm in my 2ww as they have asked me to test again next Tuesday, I'm so scared incase it changes or it was just a blip! Am I over thinking things? 

I am sorry for all those that have had bfns and I'm sending you all hugs, makes me feel a little selfish to stay on here but you ladies are such a source of comfort so thank you


----------



## Alex1979

Woollypops - my clinic tests 12dpt for a 5dt and 14dpt for a 3dt, what day did you do yours and is today 10dpt?


----------



## Alex1979

Sandbaby - I know how you fell my bestie (for 25 years) was going to have IVF but got pregnant naturally before she was due to start, we were going through the same thing, I was 8 months behind her treatment so I would txt her on scan days go round for a brew talk to her about everything and even keep her days on my phone to remind me to ring her, she had her son nearly 2 years ago and she has contacted me about 4x that's it, I don't really speak to her much now, she has moved on and doesn't need me so now surprised she turned out like that but then I suppose if people like that are going to be that self-centred and selfish we defiantly don't need them in our lives eh!


----------



## Woollypops

Hi Alex I did mine on the 8th which was 10dp5dt which is what the clinic told me was my otd, when I rang to say I had a line they told me to test again in a week so next Tuesday (15th) which will be 17dp5dt!   

I'm very confused by it all, I accidentally said 'so I test on Monday?' when repeating what she had said on the phone, so may do it then as the nurse didn't correct me! I'm not sure I can hold out thinking it may have disappeared but I'm also too scared to pee on a stick every day to make sure! 

DH has said he wouldn't believe it's actually happening until he can see physical signs! He may have a bit of a wait!


----------



## Tinseltown

Hi Guys - I'm out. Tested early and it was a BFN.

Now, AF has arrived. Hope others have more luck...


----------



## Alex1979

Tinseltown - sending you huge  , really sorry love, have a good strong drink!! and I wish you all the luck in the future

Woollypops - my DH is the same, until we have the scan he wont believe it either! but maybe there just making sure, your trigger wont be in your system now and they wouldn't let you test early as that would create a false positive situation, so I have no idea why they are telling you to test but I would say your pretty safe to assume your in the mammy to be club xx


----------



## QWERTY9876

Tinseltown said:


> Hi Guys - I'm out. Tested early and it was a BFN.
> 
> Now, AF has arrived. Hope others have more luck...


Hi! Sorry for the random message from me. Saw what you had written and thought I'd say something to hopefully reassure you??!!? At the 2 different clinics I've been to, both get you to test 14 days after egg collection, and then if it is a negative, do another test 2 days later. One of these clinics is the Lister which has a pretty good reputation. Not sure what clinic you are with, or why on earth they are making you test again so much later, but from my experience (I've managed a BFP twice), I'd say you're pregnant. Maybe you can get a blood test from your GP to reassure you? 
Peggy x


----------



## QWERTY9876

I'm so sorry, my previous message was meant for *Woollypops*. So sorry *Tinseltown* to read your news. Could you get your progesterone levels checked? If they are too low that can bring on an early bleed before AF is due.

Peggy x


----------



## happy girl

Tinseltown sorry .


----------



## Perpetualwanderer

So sorry Tinseltown! Sending hugs. Xxxxxx

I know it's contentious but has anyone ever experienced cramps or pain during implantation? 

Implantation for me would be between today and Sunday/Monday. I've had sharp pains for the last few hours just below my ovaries- slightly on the right. It's reasonably strong & sharp and concentrated in a very specific location (where as AF pain is more generalised). I've been tracking my cycle by temp, CM and OPK so know I ovulated 7-8 days ago. 

Am I just being hopeful or could this actually finally be our time for a BFP?


----------



## Sandbaby

So sorry tinseltown  

woollypops - did the nurse not ask you to do a blood test? I don't really get why you would do another home test. My clinic makes me do the blood test straight away to detect pregnancy, then once more 2 days later, even when the first is negative!

alex - I'm sorry to hear about your  (ex?) best friend. I confided in my friend a lot and I know people change etc but a quick 'hi, how are you?' would be nice from time to time, not once a year. I think most of us with fertility struggles can think of someone who has conveniently forgotten about us or at least changed around us because of our problems. As if it wasn't hard enough as it is.

perpetualwanderer - I am 2dp5dt so implatation could be happening from now. This afternoon i have been feeling little twinges mostly on my right side from time to time but also sometimes on my left side so who knows! More than likely just ovaries getting back to normal and playing mind games with me! Tbh I can't remember if I had implantation pain with my BFP, probably never noticed it at the time.


----------



## Woollypops

Nope was an extremely quick conversation that basically said test again in a week, keep up with the gel stuff and take folic acid if it's still bfp we will book you for a scan 

Was expecting more tbh not sure what though!


----------



## Alex1979

Perpetualwanderer - I have the same, I have sharp pains when I stand and im either getting AF cramps, on and off of sharp pains from left to right, it kind of feels like a stich, and when I get up I feels like ive pulled a muscle in my womb!! I have had it now for 5 days so after googleing the life out of my symptom's it always and only says its 2 things, infection or implantation so im going to take the latter on board   and   they have made a nice home now, are just settling in hopefully in a few days it will ease, good luck love xx


----------



## Notgeneric

Right. No essay post from me as I'm dog tired today.

Hello to any newbies who joined since my last post last night.

Sorry to those who have gotten bfn or af. Wishing you best of luck for next time.

Red - if you are worried about the hot flushes, you can always check with your clinic just for reassurance. We checked everything our first cycle.

Chiggs - a line is a line so try to keep thinking positive. Nobody can be sure of anything especially in this game until you have a baby in your arms.

Nick1979 well done for not testing. Im upset. I've just noticed I don't have the pee stick icon showing on my iPad lol

Welshfrenchbulldog I reckon 5dp is perhaps a bit early to detect so don't give up.

Perkins. If I were you I would continue to call until someone responds.

Last night and today I have had a few cramps. My otd is 10dp 5dt which is Saturday. However my OH brought me a twinpack of tests so I will probably test tomorrow morning which will be a day early 9dp. Is that too early? As a lot of you have a longer waiting time than me


----------



## kipperfish

Hi ladies

I'm lucky in that at least I've been pregnant many times and I just wanted to reassure that those tummy cramps are also a general sign of early pregnancy, I've had cramps and bloating in all my pregnancies and zero sore boobs! We're all different but I wouldn't worry if you have some 'mild' cramping alone, I know exactly what you mean about the pulled muscle feeling,, in my experience it's normal. This is our first fertility treatment post an ectopic that took my remaining tube, it's hard because I feel pregnant due to the hormone pessaries so there is no way of actually knowing yet whether I am or not. it's just a waiting game and what will be will be, I'm exceptionally lucky to have a toddler to take my mind of things so life resumes, I really hope you all find good news comes your way soon and for those who have had bad news, my thoughts are with you. X


----------



## Chiggs83

Thanks nongeneric.

Woollypops- my clinic have said the same. I have to test again next week and if it's still positive we arrange a scan from there. So the 2ww has become a 3ww!! 😁


----------



## Hays

Hi ladies I was wondering if people have any suggestions for private clinics?


----------



## kipperfish

It's our first go and we're awaiting results but we can not fault Create Fertility, they've been outstandingly quick, on it and lovely. Would absolutely recommend them thus far.


----------



## Hays

Kipiper did you do there mild ivf?


----------



## kipperfish

Yes we did, feel free to ask questions!


----------



## Woollypops

Chiggs, nice to have someone else along on the 3ww! Which clinc are you at if you don't mind me asking?

Kipper, what is mild IVF?


----------



## kipperfish

Hi @woollypops - Mild is IVF designed with a lesser drug regime in mind, Create Fertility pioneered it. We decided upon that route because I didn't want to down reg (just didn't like the idea of it) and because you don't down reg it's much quicker, we're impatient! It also lessens your risk of OHSS because you're not stimulated quite as much and I certainly felt incredibly looked after, tons of scans.  It's also slightly cheaper, less drugs.  I just really liked the idea of trying Mild first, we haven't ruled out conventional but will certainly give Mild a good number of goes first.  We had our first consultation with Create at the end of Feb and our ET was yesterday! They really have been brilliant.  I wouldn't hold it against them if it doesn't work, it's in the hands of the gods now. We got 11 eggs, 9 mature, 5 fertilised and had a ET yesterday. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Hays

Wow kipiper that is an amazing number of eggs for mild stimulation. It's definatley on our to look into clinic


----------



## kipperfish

Yeah, it was good news. We selected their Wimbledon branch, fab.


----------



## Hays

Kipper may I ask what they stimulated you on? 

The 3 package cycle looks reasonable


----------



## kipperfish

Hi @Hays.  I had 8 days of Gonal F only @ 112.5. Then a Ovitrelle trigger.

We actually didn't do the three cycle package, it is however reasonable I agree.  After talking it through with them we felt that taking it cycle by cycle was best for us.


----------



## Chiggs83

Woollypops- we're at Bourn Hall, Cambridge. How about you?


----------



## Woollypops

Chiggs- ditto!


----------



## Bella1234

Hays - I would recommend Care. They have managed to get us 2 out of 2 BFP's after 5 failed attempts with (funded and private) nhs. Feel free to ask me any questions X x


----------



## Hays

Hi Bella thank you I have and a look at care I think my nearest one would be central London. 

Did you have ivf or icsi?


----------



## Bella1234

Hays - I had ICSI, and was on an immunology protocol due to some issues found when they carried out the Chicago Test X x


----------



## Hays

Thank you 

I'm Sorry for taking over the 2ww thread with clinic ideas 

Wishing all you ladies a speedy 2ww


----------



## Bella1234

Hays - no worries, any time! Wish you all the best for whatever's next X x


----------



## osinachi

Hi all... today is my OTD. ..tested and BFN. Babydust to all the ladies in waiting...


----------



## bradstow31

Sorry for all the bfn's take time to treat yourself

I got my first ever bfp this morning!! Can't believe my eyes!! X

Good luck to all the others testing! Xx


----------



## Snowflake~

Really sorry to hear that osinachi  xxx

Congrats Bradstow what day after your transfer is it today? I had two 5 day blasts with assisted hatching it's my 8th day after transfer and getting strong neg. so worried now. What test did you use also? If it was a HPT. 

Anyone experience real AF symptoms and got a BFP and a late stage? I'm grouchy probably because I'm getting worried too and I feel so achy in my stomach exact how I feel before AF


----------



## bradstow31

I keep getting AF type twinges and did feel really moody a couple days ago!! I am 14 days past 2dt which was my official test day and I used a first response early detection test xx


----------



## Red1

Sending hugs to all the Ladies with BFN. 

I wake up every morning and the first thing I do is log onto this forum. It's is such a comfort to know other ladies out there know how it feels. Tried to have a chat with my DH last night, just about hopes and fears .... I got a few grunts and a 'there, there' comment, pretty useless. But then like other ladies he won't believe until he sees!  I can't blame him.  It must be hard as he can only stand by while it all happens to me.  He was such a rock when I was sick and now it's all about me again and there's nothing he can do.

I haven't told him I have been testing!  Especially as I've had another BFN 6dp5dt. I know it's still early but I've my blood test 9dp and that's not a lot of time for things to change. It's our first ever try at IVF and we are lucky enough to have two Frosties waiting. I'm already working out dates for another attempt.

Had a headache all day yesterday and really sore boobs all last night. I also had a dull ache on my right side yesterday the same place as 1dp transfer. Like everyone else, desperate to read something into every little twinge.  

Good luck and lots of love to all you ladies out there and thank you for being there.     ^hugme


----------



## Snowflake~

Wow did you test early at any time you are so strong to hold out of u didn't !! Mine were 5 day blasts, so I'm three days before when u tested as mine were 5 but I feel so negative about it changing. That's what I've been using first reponse I haven't even got a vague line yet  

Anyway enjoy your BFP you must be over joyed !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Xx


----------



## bradstow31

I held out til test day as I didn't want to burst my bubble! I came in last time before test day on my last cycle so ended up testing about 11 days past 2dt coz I had bled. But his time I held out as had no proper sign of AF  except a few twinge type things low down in my pelvic region xxx good luck wait a couple days and see how u go on test day xxx


----------



## Snowflake~

Red I've been doing the same and not telling partner he told me to step away from the pee sticks ! But it's sooooo hard. Each day passes and I'm getting more and more obsessed with knowing and getting down as I face each neg every day. Soooooo many ladies get BFP so early after 5day blasts. I had two good grades so I'm so worried that I had my hopes way to high good luck to you. When Is your blood test I had one yesterday but I think may be to early I get results mon but booked in for another mon just in case xx


----------



## Snowflake~

Thank you bradstow xxxxxxx


----------



## Red1

Hi Snowflake.  I don't think my DH has ever seen a pee stick!  He's proper just ignoring anything is happening. My blood test is Monday but I won't get results until Tuesday ... And I'll be at work. I'm more worried about how I'm going to react to the news and then have to carry on, than the actual news itself. Thus is why I keep testing so at least it won't be devastating. After two BFN's,  one 4dp, one this morning at 6dp, I'm preparing myself for the bloods to be negative too.  But a little bit of me can't help being hopeful. Especially when I hear ladies who don't get bloods until much later. Don't know why mines to early!


----------



## chooshoos

hello

I know its each to our own, but from 5 cycles I tested early on one since my DH would not be in town on the OTD, it was a  to continue testing every day afterwards until I was due. Awful awful awful. Since then it might be a day either side of 14 but definitely not earlier. 

9dp5dt seems to be the earliest confidently positive BFP for most ladies I have cycled with. I agree with others, enjoy the bubble and save your sanity!


----------



## Red1

I know what you mean choos choos, it is madness and just one big mind maze!  I tested 4dp to give me a base line it was a BFN so I know my meds won't be messing with the pee stick!  Today I should have skipped but couldn't help it. I'm not gong to test tomorrow or Sunday but I will Monday morning. My blood test is Monday 11am and as I won't get the results until Tuesday, whilst I'm at work I need to be prepared.  No one at work knows what I'm doing so I'll have to just carry on like nothing has happened.  I'd rather be prepared for the worst!


----------



## Alex1979

osinachi - so sorry sweetheart, remember we are all her if you need us, sending you big big  

yay bradstow31!!!! - you did it!!!!!, heres your official   now you get to worry about all the other things that's coming!!!  

sorry its a short one girls ive hit the 'will it work wall' im half way, still haven't tested 6dpt and 6days till OTD, last night it hit me that im now on the downhill slope to test day and finally started realising the gravity of being here again!, and I started getting sad. 

im still having cramps AF is now late (.)(.) have gone up to DD'S (my love is enjoying that!) im moody as hell, so it all looks good, but today is not a good day, so I think some timeout is needed until I can get my Churchill sprit back

   and   to you all


----------



## Bella1234

Morning ladies!

So sorry for everyone getting negative results, I know what it's like and its soooo hard. I hope you can all work out what you want to do next and that your dream will come true very soon. Sending lots o     Look after yourselves and treat yourselves to something nice this weekend X X

Bradstow - yay, congrats     God knows this thread was due another BFP, now keep Em coming ladies. 

For all of you who have tested early and have had bfn's   It will all change for you over the next few days,it can and it does happen all of the time
    

 To everyone, with BFP's, Bfn's or still waiting, don't give up hope! X X x


----------



## Perkins2

Morning all, well my AF has finally arrive 4 days after my otd so I can at last bring closure to this round of ivf. It's amazing how the sensible part of your brain battles with the not so sensible part in this process - at one point I was googling women who don't have hcg in their urine during pregnancy!! Think I'm going to feel a bit lost now without daft things to google! 
Alex allow yourself to moan on here, no one expects you to keep up the Churchill spirit, everyone is allowed a turn at worrying. Your (.)(.) sound a very positive sign, that's how I knew I wasn't preggers as mine weren't & even tho I know they aren't for everyone I know that has been my sign previously. 
Red I'm with you on the early testing, I felt it was too far for me to fall on my otd. My oh was glad I tested early too as he could feel himself getting too carried away with believing I'd get a bfp due to my af not arriving. 
Sending more virtual hugs out for bfns - osinachi. When you're feeling down & everyone you pass seems pregnant remember you're also passing us ladies as well who are sharing your pain. There's so many of us on here & so many more reading this. 
Congrats to the bfps & thanks for giving the rest of us hope xx


----------



## Sandbaby

Hi all,

osinachi and perkins2- so very sorry hope it works out for you next time  

bradstow1 - congratulations on your 1st bfp! hope things go smoothly for you

alex - I've been impressed by your churchill spirit so far but the 2ww is torture one minute you're up then you're down it's a rollercoaster  

I had an awful night's sleep tossing and turning awake for long periods before giving up on sleep at 6am. Something happened in the night which happened early in my 1st pregnancy but after the 2ww, I had a bit of a *ahem* 'naughty' dream and woke up feeling very errmm - horny!    then i felt some cramping. But then again I did read the post on the forum on this yesterday so maybe subconciously it was on my brain, also I watched a few episodes of greys anatomy in the evening and in the book I'm reading there was a sex scene in the chapter I read before going to sleep!! Hope I don't sound too crazy! I'm now 3dp5dt and been having VERY mild cramps and twinges and when I came down the stairs I asked hubby if he was cooking because of the smell when he'd only made himself a sandwich.

I really hope my mind is not playing tricks on me but I'm hoping implantation has occured as I am experiencing similar symptoms to my previous bfp with my son.

Hope the day goes quickly for everyone


----------



## Notgeneric

Notgeneric said:


> Last night and today I have had a few cramps. My otd is 10dp 5dt which is Saturday. However my OH brought me a twinpack of tests so I will probably test tomorrow morning which will be a day early 9dp. Is that too early? As a lot of you have a longer waiting time than me


I think my post last night got a bit lost as it was busy. Today is 9dp 5dt and I have just tested and got bfn. I'm guessing it's probably likely that tomorrow - my otd will be a bfn. Would be interested in your thoughts.


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Thx everyone I'm kicking myself for testing yesterday now I just couldn't help it, DH can't believe I did he said he'd rather me just have one sad day than many sad days every time I poas lol he has no hope it'll ever work (his motto hope hurts) bfp is a bonus! Lol wish I could be so relaxed about the whole thing like him lol
so last night after a few tears a friend announced she's pregnant after 10 years of trying her n hubby split about a year ago had one night stand now she's pregnant! Last thing I wanted to hear I am really happy for them but it makes me thing I'll never be a mum after saying this to DH he gave me a Churchill style speech about we'll never give up were still young, it'll only make us stronger, you WILL be a mum one day even if we end up adopting cause a child deserves your love (so sweet) xx made me feel loads better so positive again even if this cycle doesn't work this is our journey and no one else's, everyone's journey is different and unique and we'll appreciate it when it happens, our time will come! 
I've suffered so much loss in the last few years with Ivf and plus my dad died 8 weeks ago so thought he would be looking down giving me a helping hand this time! Xx
I'll test again official test day so fingers crossed but I'm so bad already looking at dates for next cycle lol xx


----------



## Snowflake~

Sand baby I wrote a post about the dreams with pain have a little look. It's an odd one isn't it. 

Welsh French sounds like you are really struggling today  how many days until your test date? Mine was Neg today and I have 3days until OTD. Scary stuff, your OH sounds really amazing. Xx

I'm really sorry to hear about your loss too  xxxx


----------



## Bella1234

Notgeneric - statistically, I would say you are likely to get an accurate response at this point, as this is passed the point where AF would normally arrive. But it's up to you if you are happy to test a day early. either at, wish you the best of luck


----------



## Notgeneric

Thanks bella1234 I tested around a hour ago got a bfn.


----------



## Bella1234

Notheneric - oh no, I'm so sorry. I would say it's still worth testing on otd just in case, some people do get a very late BFP


----------



## Bella1234

Welshfrench - lots of   to you, sometimes it all just gets on top of you, that's normal. I'm glad to hear your DH is so supportive, and he's right, this will only make you stronger and you will have your dream on day. Hopefully in the very near future   X x


----------



## Notgeneric

Thanks bella1234


----------



## Sandbaby

Welshfrenchbulldog - I am so sorry to hear about the loss of your dad and the fact that your ivf cycle is so soon after it can't be easy to handle it all. It is probably your husband's way of protecting himself and you by trying to seem relaxed. It is always the way isn't it people who don't seem to try or want it as badly as us get pregnant easily. It still annoys me that my brother in law's ex decided to have a baby with him only to split a few months later and she'd known beforehand that she wanted to leave him. Now the kids shift between the parents' places each week. Take it easy on yourself  

notgeneric - generally you should be getting an accurate result now, although I am by no means an expert on hpts. I always wait til blood test day. Good luck.

snowflake - yes it was your post i read and i even commented that it happened to me when i got pregnant before, and then it goes and happens last night! (exactly what you described   ). I really hope it was not just a coincidence but a good sign for the both of us. I am still getting a lot of sharp pains and twinges.

xx


----------



## Notgeneric

Thanks sand baby our clinic doesn't do blood test days


----------



## Snowflake~

sand baby it's an odd one but I reallllly hope so to!  xx


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Snowflake- thx I'm 6dp5dt but OTD isn't for another 7 days?? They test 13 days past transfer so another week to go! 
Not generic- I'm sorry hunni   still test again tomorrow though just incase then ring ur clinic xx
Bradstow1- congrats Hun on ur first bfp xx keep us updated xx
Sandbaby- I've had similar dreams too xx thx for your condolences I started this journey again before he died but was he diagnosed with end stage heart failure terminal and died within 8 weeks so he said to me not to stop what we were doing and to keep going that it'll happen, so we decided to keep on going xx 
Red1-I know how u feel xx
Bella1234- thx Hun I'm sure your right that 'one day' will be the best day ever! Xx


----------



## Perpetualwanderer

Hi all. 
On day 8 of the 2WW and on cue have sore breasts in prep for AF   still hopeful as it's obviously early days but the pupo glow has started to fade. 

Sending hugs to the bfn's in the group. Xxxx 

congrats to Bradstow1 for BFP!

Welsh French Bulldog- What a difficult time for you. So sorry for your loss. I know how it feels to see friends get pg around you & feel that conflicting emotion of happiness for them but pain for yourself. I know quite a few people who started their journey after me and have bouncing babies now. It's difficult. I went to a wedding last year & the couple announced their pregnancy, they were at the exact point I would have been at, if last IVF had worked. That was hard. They now have a baby and it guts me each time I see her.

It's a difficult journey and unless you have experienced it it's hard to understand.


----------



## kipperfish

Morning all.

Just sharing because it's quite nice to have a group to share to and listen to/support. One of my biggest challenges with regards to IVF (its our first time) is how the pessaries have made me feel pregnant. It makes it impossible to guess what is really going on. Having luckily been pregnant so many times I feel I'm quite in tune with knowing when I am or am not. I've always known myself before test days because of my subtle symptoms. Because the pessaries give me symptoms I'm unable to feel genuine clues, thus I have to wait it out! I'm only 3 days post 3 day transfer so early days yet.  

Anyway, I hope everyone else is getting on okay, so sorry for those who haven't, it must be really hard. I really admire how many time some of you have tried. You're made of strong stuff and hopefully you'll be rewarded one day!  

Anyway, just saying hi really.


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Perpetualwanderer- thx Hun, we'll get there I find this group is helping me air my frustrations and it makes me realise I'm not alone in this cause sometimes I feel I'm the only one who struggles etc but there's loads of us in he same boat!! I've done cycles along side friends who have had Ivf and my one friend only had one egg she was heartbroken had day 2 transfer as it wasn't looking good but that was her first cycle on Nhs and she now has a little girl, also another friend had a frozen cycle same as me and she caught on second cycle and now has a baby boy so I know it works but it's so hard not to feel disheartened when it doesn't work for you xx


----------



## lemongrass

Hi everyone!

Gosh, so many moving posts this morning.  I have been particularly struck by how well Alex and Perkins in particular manage to articulate the ups and downs of this process, and inject humour into the situation as well.  You guys should write a book!  Perkins, I'm so sorry that AF finally arrived and I would have been exactly the same - googling women with no HCG etc.  At least now, as you say, you can move on.  

Alex, it does all sound positive, and sorry you are having a tough day today - so fingers crossed for you

Fingers crossed for you too, pertpetual wanderer

Osinachi, so sorry to hear about your BFN

Notgeneric - I really hope it's not over for you yet. Fingers crossed for tomorrow

Bradstow - congrats on your BFP!  You must be over the moon

Sandbaby and snowflake - the same or similar thing happened to me in the early stages of pregnancy when I was pregnant with my son (i.e. serious cramps after orgasm - sorry everyone if that's TMI!)  The cramps (probably the second worst pain I've ever had (second to actual labour)) were so intense I thought something really bad was happening.  But it passed and everything was fine.  I read online something about spasms in the uterus??  Anyway, weird huh?

Welshfrench - your post made me teary on the train this morning!  I'm so sorry to hear about your dad, but it's so uplifting to hear how positive you are.  Your DH sounds absolutely amazing - a real sweetie - and he is absolutely right.  There is so much to hope for and so many options.

Bella1234 - did you test again this morning?!    If so, I hope the line was still there  

Biscuitkeeper - where are you?  We have the same test date I think

Hello to everyone I've missed

Afm, I came close to testing this morning (at 11dp3dt), but held off.  I want to stay in the bubble a bit longer, and was worried how I'd cope today at work if it was negative.  My OTD is next Tuesday.  I have started to consider just not testing at all because, if it hasn't worked, I think I'd prefer to find out by getting AF than getting a negative result.  But we'll see if I manage to stick with that!  The only real symptom I have now is sore (.)(.)s, but recently I've had those before AF anyway, so I'm not reading much into that.


----------



## Sandbaby

kipper25 - it is hard to know what to think with these pessaries. I have never been pregnant naturally only through ivf. On each of my 2 negative cycles I just knew it hadn't worked. This time I feel more positive especially since this morning as my symptoms have been similar to my bfp cycle and I never had them on my neg cycles (or natural cycles), even though last time I was on crinone like I am this time. I know it could still be the pessaries messing with my body though. Yesterday I had a crap day and cried loads but then I always do 1week before AF.
Also before my period on natural cycles i never get cramps or spotting or sore boobs, only cramps on the day. And when I was pregnant the only time I got sore boobs was right at the end of my pregnancy! 
Gosh it really is confusing isn't it?!


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Lemongrass - thx so much I agree he is amazing 'my rock' xx  I hope Tuesday is a great day for you fx xx


----------



## Snowflake~

My blood test came back negative I'm 8 days past 5day transfer its over  my clinic said by now it should have shown up in my blood but result was 0 I am devastated


----------



## Woollypops

Thinking of you snowflake


----------



## Alex1979

Snowflake - im so so sorry darling, I cant believe how many of these im sending this month, you still have a few days left don't you? surely you can still test on OTD my cousin went from BFN to BFP in 24hrs!!! with a test that only picks up 20units, are you still going to test


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Thinking of u snowflake xx


----------



## Bella1234

Snowflake - Aw, I'm so so sorry 😔 Sending lots of   I don't know what to say, feels like we are writing way too many of these posts at the moment. Have a little rest and look after yourself. Wishing you all the best in whatever you decides to do next X X

Kipper - hi, yeah, this process can do crazy things to you  , having somewhere to vent where people understands you certainly helps keeping you somewhat sane.

Lemongrass - of course I've bloody tested this morning 😔 And this afternoon 😝 Yes, I admit, I'm a poas addict. Line still there, still the same intensity, no weaker, no stronger. I took a clear blue digital earlier in the week which came up with 1-2weeks. Gonna take another one on Sunday, otd (need to do something special to celebrate the occasion, lol) so hoping it might come up with 2-3 weeks, putting my mind at rest.
I'm going away with family on Wednesday next week and am going to have to tell them at that point, as they will guess something is going on since not drinking, and would really like to feel a bit more confident before this 😕


----------



## Snowflake~

Hiya, thank you Alex. I feel devastated. My partner is at work I don't have the heart to tell him nor am I going to work myself. I have two more days, but my result was 0 my co ordinator said it should at least have showed something by now, I will test again Monday but I don't deep down know why I am putting myself through it giving myself hope when I maybe should be opening wine and try to get my head around it?? Was that on a HPT that changed so quick I really don't know if I have hope. I'm absolutely gutted I had two really good quality blasts transferred even with Isci and assisted hatching so I don't even know if it's worth another shot I've done everything I can


----------



## Snowflake~

Thanks everyone xxxxxx


----------



## lemongrass

Snowflake, I'm so sorry to hear your news.  As the others say, it may not be over yet.  But if it is, this is your first ivf right?  And you're young.  So will you give it another shot?  Thinking of you  

Bella - good news from you!  The fact that you got a positive from a clearblue as well as the one with lines is a very good sign, surely.  So, you're not just relying on what you think is a faint line.  Hey, when you go away with your family, if you're worried about sharing the news at this early stage, why not say that you're in the window when you might be pregnant, so you don't want to take the risk of drinking?  If you haven't told them about the ivf, that makes sense (i.e. you are in the second two weeks of your cycle) and if you have told them, you can say you're still in the 2ww.  Just an idea xx


----------



## Alex1979

Snowflake - that's the situation I hate, you want to know for certain so you can get wasted scream shout and then make plans but you want to hold on to the hope of a miracle, I have the same issue, we have no problems with them sticking, fertilising, getting eggs, getting them to grow etc its just 'one of those things', we haven't had all of them working together hence no BFP's. it doesn't matter what you try it just matters that you try! again it will happen, but you'll have to struggle through to get what you want, which is probably what your used to even though its not fair. you need time to grieve but also make sure your not clinging on to false hope either, so think - do you have enough strength to wait a few more days and test Monday? if you don't want to risk it and you still think there could be a chance no matter what the clinic says, then spend the next few days planning your disaster bag, wine vodka, cheese, something to punch, etc try to focus on something to look forward to, for instance if I get a BFN next Thursday I have booked 2 days off, bought a huge bottle of vodka, red wine, 40 cigarette's, a blow up doll to smack around, cheese balls and a power ballad album, im guna kick back and start drinking from 10am, smoke myself stupid and scream the place down! oh and knock seven shades of **** out of evil IVF Kevin (the doll)

your going to still be in shock as it feels like its ended for you so quickly and before your times up, can you not ring your love


----------



## Bella1234

Lemongrass - yeah, I'm not really doubting I'm pregnant, it's more a worry that hcg is not rising as it should and that it might be a chemical, as line is not getting darker which it did with my last pregnancy 😕 I wish I could send a photo to show what I mean. But they do say all pregnancies are different, so hoping that's just the case. 
We haven't told anyone about this FET. Telling them I've had the treatment but still waiting to find out would not make too much of a difference, just delay it a week or two, so will prob tell them, but highlight that it's still VERY early and a lot can still happen.


----------



## Bella1234

Ps. Well done for not testing Lemongrass, stay strong! Not long now, I hope Tuesday delivers some fab news for you 😊 Are you testing at home or clinic? X


----------



## Sandbaby

snowflake - i am so sorry absolutely gutted for you. i know how it feels when they make you test again, and you’re thinking what’s the point? Now it is hard but you will find the strength to try again. good luck with everything x


----------



## Bella1234

Snowflake - I would say that if you want to have a little drinkie this weekend and still test on Monday, that should be ok, providing you feel comfortable with that yourself of course. At this stage, I would say a blood test coming back negative is unlikely to change, but I'm sure it does happen. However, should it turn out you are in fact pregnant dispite today's test, having a drink should not make a difference. 'Normal' people have a few drinks before they find out they are pregnant all the time. However, only you can make that desicion. 

In regards to having another go. Please don't feel that it's no point, this is very much a numbers game (unfortunately) and even under the best of circumstance, odds are against us. But if you can afford it, and feel ready emotionally, you are still at a stage where you have good chance of getting there if you persevere. But do make sure that you have consultations along the line to make sure you really are on the right protocol for you. If you look at my profile, I had 5 bfn's before I got my first ever BFP, which resulted in my little son. So there is always hope! X x


----------



## Snowflake~

Thank you all so much for your support, I'm absolutely devasted, I can't stop crying. I'm going to agree bella and have a few wines to relax myself. I will test Monday but I have little hope if any, thank you all again xxxxxx I wish luck to everyone xxxxx


----------



## Snowflake~

Alex I completely couldn't stop laughing at your message, sounds like every thing on your check list will be on mine!!!! I will take a few days to prepare for Monday's test then plan forward, keep me updated everyone I pray for more BFP on here xxxxx


----------



## lemongrass

Thanks snowflake, and that's definitely good advice from Alex and Bella.  Thinking of you  

Bella, I'll be testing from home.  Nice of you to say "stay strong" but I fear that the reason I didn't test was because I'm worried I won't be strong enough!  (To cope with a negative result, that is ...)  At the moment (to a certain extent) ignorance is bliss xx


----------



## Alex1979

Snowflake - glad I could make you smile a little, feel completely useless sending sorry   all the time, when its basically someone's world falling apart!!! but from your signature your still very young, you had a good egg collection you just need to improve your quality a little, I had 80% loss with my first 2 cycles when collecting the eggs and 30% when fertilising, I changed to a very high protein diet, with double doses of royal jelly and coq 10, 6 weeks before treatment inc  blood flow treatments, and had a 20% loss when collecting eggs with 100% fertilisation rate!!!, 4 of our eggs made it to blast 2 grade 2's and 2 grade 1's, we chose to but back the best as we cant afford another go, so theres always hope my love! its just some fine tuning that's needed!

I think some alcomahol is a good idea, take care and keep in touch xx


----------



## looby1005

Im so gutted for all the BFN at the moment, i feel like ill be joining you tomorrow. Had AF like cramps for past few days and even more today, been to the toilet so much to check, no AF but some CM, I'm absolutely terrified about testing in the morning, what if its negative? remember how i felt receiving the call about none of my eggs fertilising last time, this feels more stressful, i don't want to spend all weekend crying, not sure where i go from here if its negative, i really wanted to prove the doctors wrong and conceive with my own egg and not a donor.

I just want to cry

So sorry for being so negative, afraid my positive thoughts are gone, just need a miracle


----------



## Snowflake~

Try stay positive looby!!!!!   

Thanks Alex, they said our quality was great the AA's on both this is why I'm so down as to my next cycle I just know know how this works. I've opened a wine and I'm feeling more at ease..... I need this xxxx


----------



## Alex1979

Snowflake - well that's a *****!! looks like your in my club of 'just one of those things'

looby1005 - don't say soory darling is so difficult, no one understands the gravity of what we do apart from us, how can the world still turn when ours are stopping on a day by day basis! you have every right to panic wobble and be worried, you need to make plans whatever the outcome, its easier said than done, but at least you have the weekend to have a massive drunken meltdown!! BUT AF cramps and sore boobs are the first and most significant signs of a BFP! the thread on here symptom's in the 2ww that lead to BFP is really interesting, your going to be just fine, you'll get your line tomorrow and then start worrying about a hole new load of issues!!! 

what day transfer did you have


----------



## Alex1979

Snowflake - I was swearing but the site changed the female dog word to woman!!! lol and yes my friend its surprising how wine makes you calm down, see sense and evaluate things more clearly wine is good xx


----------



## Sandbaby

alex1979 thats great your were able to get better quality eggs thanks to some lifestyle changes. Mine were poor quality last time for some unknown reason, as well as our usual poor sperm quality (husband just can’t stop smoking right now) but this time I took q10 too so not sure if it has helped but blasts were looking good anyway.

looby no matter what the result is at least you’ll have an answer, and hopefully it will be a positive one. lots of women say they have af cramps when they would be due, but end up with a bfp. Don’t worry about wanting to let it all out, it will do you some good, we all have our moments in the 2ww (me yesterday for example...). Best of luck for tomorrow x

Afm, still achey cramps feel like the muscles in my uterus are stretching. I also had some crinone discharge this evening, and noticed the tiniest spot of pink on it (could have missed it if I hadn’t been looking). I really hope I’m not making myself think I am getting pg symptoms, as I have done in the past.


----------



## Sandbaby

glad you’re enjoying your wine snowflake, have a few for us still in the 2ww   Relax and look after yourself for now, make plans later x

lol @ female dog word


----------



## osinachi

Thanks all. I'm starting to feel much better after this morning's OTD BFN. Does anyone know when I will expect my AF? No sign of it at all!


----------



## Don6132

Goodnews to you Bella, happy to heard that. Sending hugs to everyone BFN.

Lemongrass, I'm testing at home too. I'm same as you can't be strong enough. May I know when is your test? My test is coming Monday which 1day before my AP.

Bella, mind to ask do you have brown spot during 2ww? I started my brown spot today at day12. I'm so worry now. Did any other have brown spot during 2ww like me? Hope anyone can share too

I hope everyone of us more baby dust and Goodnews.


----------



## looby1005

Thanks ladies, just feeling so worried, I had a day 2 transfer as only had 2 eggs and only one fertilised, I want to get off this roller coaster now my nerves cant take it!! Think I'll have an alcohol free beer to cheer me up x


----------



## Don6132

Sorry snowflakes on your result after I read all the past post. Sorry to heard that, I understood how u feeling!  I hope your next cycle will be BNP


----------



## Alex1979

Don6132 - im pretty sure BNP is the British national party!!! don't you mean BFP hahahahahahahhahha


----------



## Bella1234

Don - I had a bit of pink spitting 6dp5dt, which I put down to implantation bleeding. So could be a positive sign


----------



## Snowflake~

Hahaha just logged back on, Alex again that's to funny I made that mistake before don61. Thanks again to everyone for the support does anyone know how long between cycles you can try again xx


----------



## Bella1234

I've been googling 'weak second line not getting any darker' and reading about list of stories where it's ended in a chemical   I know you will all tell me off but having a real wobble now, so worried I will miscarry


----------



## Snowflake~

Bella when is your OTD again xx


----------



## Bella1234

Snowflake - it's on Sunday but a hpt so not really gonna tell me anything I don't already know. Might ask if the will take a blood test when I phone with the result on Monday.


----------



## biscuitkeeper

Evening ladies. Congratulations for more bfps and my heart goes out to the bfn's. This is exhausting isn't it?  

I'm currently 11dp3dt. I woke this morning having dreamt of blood and feeling like AF is coming. I even told dh that we had failed. As it is, the AF symptoms keep coming and going. It's confusing the hell out of me. No AF as yet. And still sore (•)(•) which i don't normally have. I'm not testing until Tuesday assuming we're lucky enough to get that far. 

And hi to lemon grass  Hope are you holding up? X


----------



## Red1

Hi.  Can anyone tell me if feeling like you want to pee all the time is a possible BFP feeling or just a progesterone side effect.  I'm 6dp5dt and have had very little of any feeling since a small cramp on the right on day of transfer. My (.)(.) are sore but then they've been sore since I started the pessaries. This evening I've had a dull ache in my lower abdomen for a couple of hours and now I constantly feel I need to pee.  I haven't had an AF for 3 years so can't compare it to that.  Just so want to feel something to help me believe there's something there!


----------



## Bella1234

Red - I devinately had some kind of sensation in my lower abdoment around the time I had a positive test. I would describe it as fluttery or twinge, almost like a nervous feeling, which I suppose could also make you feel the need to wee. Not sure if it was pregnancy symptom though or down to pessaries X x


----------



## kipperfish

The pessaries have made me feel very pregnant, constantly peeing, sore boobs, tired etc. Could be a sign, could be pessaries, you'll find out for sure soon! Good luck x


----------



## Don6132

Alex and snowflake, hahaha... Finger is too nervous to write wrong word, sorry
Alex, you test seem quite long, when is your test?

Bella, why do u think will miscarriage? When I tested my ovulation test, the second like was very weak like your but Dr says ovulated. Yours is pink spot but mine is like dark brown. Unsure finger crossing  

Red1, I do have the same feeling as you but I called up my doctor this morning, she says it's implantation effect. I'm not sure she asked me to keep observe tonight and if still happen to have the same spot and feeling, do early test and if is BFP go to the clinic early. If is BFN then keep observe until due date.


----------



## Sandbaby

Woke up this am, put in my pessary, rested for about 20-30 mins and then went to the loo but 2 big clumps of pessary came out, so I have put in another one. Think that’s ok?   I thought it better for my embies, if they’re still there, to have more progesterone than not enough. I just hope they don’t overdose! 

red not sure if the need to pee is due to the pessaries. Since having my son my bladder is weaker and I always wake up at least once at night to go to the toilet!

bella the worrying doesn’t go away even after a bfp does it? we go through so much to get it and knowing we’ll only ever have a few chances to get pregnant makes it even more stressful.

snowflake - I haver never waited long between cycles. 2 or 3 months max. I think the recommended is 3 months but this time I only had 2 periods between ivf cycles. After last last cycle the doctor recommended at least 1 month’s rest but I guess it depends on your doctor/clinic.


----------



## Snowflake~

I went private so I may not tell the NHS just so I can get it going quick! Has anyone ever heard of a blood test a week after 5 day transfer and got 0 hcg ? X


----------



## looby1005

Morning, did 2 tests this morning and both negative, I knew it hadn't worked, just feel numb


----------



## Snowflake~

So sorry looby. Xxxxx


----------



## Woollypops

Sorry to hear that looby


----------



## Sandbaby

oh no looby, very sorry xx


----------



## Red1

So sorry looby xxxxx


----------



## looby1005

I don't really feel anything, know I should be crying, I guess I expected it so I'd prepared myself for the worse. Really wanted to prove the NHS doctors wrong and get pregnant with my eggs and not a donor. Glad I tried, and now we'll use donors. I will get my baby and all this heartache will have been worth it. 

Told OH that we need to go out for day, can't sit in thinking all day, hope you are all OK, and we have some more BFPs xxx


----------



## Bella1234

Looby - really sorry to hear that   But it sounds like you have got a plan, which is good! You are right, once you got your baby in your arms it will all be worth it and you wouldn't have it any other way. Try to enjoy your weekend, best of luck for the future X x


----------



## kipperfish

Hi looby, sorry to hear your news, it may be worth looking into Create Fertility if you have low egg reserve, I think they're supposed to excel in that area and if you're heart is set on own eggs then it may be with looking into when ready. Good luck whatever you decide. Have a nice day out


----------



## Snowflake~

Does anyone have any advice why good blasts don't Implant? after being a male factor from beginning and everything looking ok with me at 27 I'm starting to now think it may be me after my body not keeping any after they were so good, I can't find any answers  does anyone knew a case where this happened yet next cycle worked, I'm feeling doomed today.


----------



## Alex1979

Snowflake our clinic says 3 bleeds before treatment starts again but your might be different, we had to wait 16months for NHS treatment though, but as you know anything can change

Sandbabyi was told that it takes about 20mis for the peccary's to absorb so I don't think it cause any damage at all if you use 2

looby1005 - im so so sorry, yes defiantly go out, me and DH did a pub crawl once on our first loss, and it was the best thing we could of done, it made us stronger, we assessed our options and there were no kids around! so that's a good idea! and if you want to use your own eggs then go for it, like kipper25 said other clinics could specialise in this area, so theres still hope.
for now just take care, and I really do   you have everything you want in the future xx


----------



## Alex1979

Snowflake - I have had blasts implanted before but when taking to all my doctors (cs I always get 4th opinions) they said the main factor is just blood flow, the lining need to be think, warm and full of nutrients which all comes from blood flow, so exercise (low impact) greens, massage acupuncture, heat ( not heat packs) protein, royal jelly, COQ 10, macca al that stuff, im on steroids and oestrogen tablets 5x a day to get my womb lining up, are you on anything else than the bullets?


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Looby- so sorry Hun   xxx

Snowflake- hey Hun don't feel doomed i know u probably hear it a lot but it'll work one day! I used to feel the same way what have I done is it something I did wrong? I something I ate? Lol why hasn't it worked? Is my body rejecting them? After reading goggle trying to self diagnose why this kept happening? I've always had great blasts and always transferred two back, sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't I honestly think it's like a lottery! And even when u get a bfp even then there's no guarantee I got too my 12 week scan and it had died! Life's cruel sometimes but these things are sent to try us I'm only 28 and started my first Ivf cycle at 21 so thought I'm so young doctors seemed so positive wouldn't let me have two put back incase of twins I begged so they allowed but it still didn't work and I'm almost sure after now paying private again it hasn't worked again!! We just gotta keep plodding on I have down days but rarely cry now I feel numb to it all (wish is good I suppose) it's my body's way of protecting itself I'm sure! Xx

Just so you know the only cycle I didn't eat properly or do anything like acupuncture or even drink a lot of water I just was sick to the back teeth by this point! I even told them to chuck my frozen embryo away as it was a really bad grade and some cells had died when dethaw and bad fragmentation etc even the clinic said it doesn't look good don't hold your hopes up on this one! But we had it transferred, then to cheer myself up I bought a new car booked a holiday, n low n behold this is the only cycle it actually worked on I think it's cause I wasn't thinking about it and cause I really didn't think it would work after so many failed attempts, but it did xx
Then 1 year later I was late on my period after 10 years not using any protection I took a test not for one second I thought I was pregnant but I was naturally no idea how as I don't ovulate apparently I obviously did that month then I m/c but again babies were the last thing on my mind as I was on a 'break' from it all! Xx strange how the world works xx


----------



## Notgeneric

Sorry looby.

I also tested this morning and got a bfn, same as yesterday so all those symptoms were down to pessaries. I also feel a bit numb. I had a cry yesterday. However, I can't help wondering what I did wrong. 

Having a drink later for sure but first going out for a latte and will be eating loads of Chocolate. Looking forward to using my red colour enhancing conditioner and perfume conditioner.

Good luck girls


----------



## looby1005

Sorry Notgeneric, we are going out for the day, and then for drinks, I can't drink too much as I'll just send up crying. So wanted this to be our time, enjoy your chocolate and drinks xx


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Not generic- sending hugs hunni eat ur weight in chocolate and drink until the cows come home and looby do what ever make u both feel better today it's all about u!!! Xxx enjoy going out n about xx thinking of u xx


----------



## looby1005

Do I stop pessaries now? Can't get in touch with the clinic to ask, I'm guessing I do as 2 tests can't be wrong x


----------



## Hays

Snowflake you will drive yourself mad looking for that answer 
How I see it is if you was to try naturally what are the chances of falling pregnant the first moment you try ? Ivf is a one try cycle 

I to have driven myself insane requesting extra tests and investigations I was 27 with my first ectopic and tube removal I was told my remaining tube was fine 3 months later I had my second resulting in removal of that tube all the pathology came back clear there was no reason for these. Since that is my only fertility issue no tubes I was very naive and believed ivf would work first time we never had a problem conceiving so why should wile with pioneering medicine here I am after my third failed cycle our two previous cycles we had good grade embryos put back and nothing I have had aqua scans hysteroscopys Acupunture changes my nutrition taken untold supplements to still get a BFN
There is no sense to infertility all you have to do is hope and believe


----------



## Perkins2

Looby - I'm sorry to hear your news. My clinic told me to continue with the pessaries  and test two days after my otd. I hated doing that as I already knew the result but felt I had to stick to protocol. Have a couple of cocktails tonight & enjoy them. I don't want to be a killjoy but alcohol is a depressant so beware that you may feel worse tomorrow, I did, but the cocktails the previous nice were worth it. 
Not generic - you won't have done anything wrong, it's like having the wrong numbers for the lottery, there is nothing you can do different - I presume you weren't bathing in Molton baths &running marathons whilst swigging vodka ( although I'm sure there are some lucky few who could get away with doing that & still be pregnant) 
Snowflake you and your partner sound like candidates for the immunity test. I can't remember the exact science but its something one or both of you can have that can cause implantation failure. There is treatment for it - isn't that what you've had Bella? I'm not a candidate for the tests as its my embryos that are rubbish. 
I'm slowly coming out of the comfort eating phase, once this AF is over I'm back to the gym next week to get my mind & body prepared for whatever is coming next xx


----------



## looby1005

Think I'll keep using them to I hear different from the clinic, I'm not going to drink a lot as I know how miserable it makes me, my OH way of coping is by being drunk so I'll just look after him and cry. This is sh#t 😢(sorry)


----------



## Perkins2

It's really **** & don't ever be sorry. I know I'm not in the 2ww anymore but I still find this forum a comfort to come back to, to get hope from others that succeed & to empathise with the ones that don't xxx


----------



## Red1

My heart goes out to ladies with BFN today. I'm so sorry.  Xxx

I caved and tested again today. Another BFN. 7dp5dt and was hoping for the faintest of faint lines .. But nothing. I know I shouldn't test tomorrow but I know I will. My beta test at the clinic is Monday.


----------



## Tinky27

Morning ladies.

Big hugs to those of you who have been disappointed today   

I remember all to well using this forum whilst having treatment to conceive my daughter... It took 2.5 years for me and it can happen when you least expect it...For me it was on my last funded treatment when everything went wrong and I had no expectation of it working whatsoever!!!

Anyway, I never thought I was going to fall pregnant so just wanted to share with you that there is hope   

Lots of   for those of you still waiting..... 

The fertility journey is so bloody hard and really does take over your life  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## gemmalj

Hi all
Just after some advice - I am supposed to test on Wednesday but after having a funny taste in my mouth and feeling a little sicky I thought I would test early today and also yesterday. Both have come out with a positive result!  Could this just be the hormone drugs (pedestreon I think its called).
Don't want to get my hopes up - but feeling very similar to the last time I was pregnant (through ICSI too).


----------



## Tinky27

Hi Gemma,

I had to have IUI treatment to conceive my daughter and I remember them saying not to test too early as the trigger shot drug mimics the pregnancy hormone and remains in your system for a while...However, it all sounds very positive  

Its so hard to resist testing early, but it does us no favours!! 

If your desperate why not ask the clinic how long the drug remains in your system for? How many days are you? 

xx


----------



## gemmalj

Thanks for your reply Tinky - I had my eggs collected on Monday 1st March and then put back in on day 5 - 5th March.  So my injection shot would have been about 2 weeks ago - night before egg collection.

I know I am so impatient - tested early last time too (although was a bit more restraint and that was only 2 days early!)  

The 2ww is def the hardest bit!


----------



## Tinky27

It sure is! Good Luck!   

We are hoping to fall naturally with baby no2 as my cycles are alot more regular since having my daughter who's just turned two and I have ovulation signs each month.... The problem is I have no idea whether I am actually ovulating as I have pcos so my body could just be attempting but failing! 

I know we wont get any funding this time round as I have my daughter and as we are moving house this year we wont be able to afford treatment @ present


----------



## Lucy101

Hi Gemma I had my ec on 22nd, 5dt on 27th Feb and tested the following sat and got a very faint bfp. My symptoms were the same as on the progesterone but still got another bfp and confirmed again this morning saying 2-3 weeks. Hopefully yours is too xx
Good luck!


----------



## Lucy101

I looked it up too and I think you excrete 1,000 iu of hcg per day, I only took 5,000 as my trigger shot so was sure my bfp after 14 days was accurate X


----------



## Tinky27

Congrats Lucy!!!!


----------



## gemmalj

Thanks for your reply Lucy and congrats - think I had the same dosage so would be out of my system by now too I hope.  I know its still a very long way to go.  I always see ICSI and also pregnancy as a marathon with lots of hurdles, so am hoping I just jumped another one! It is totally worth it though and the best of luck to you x

Tinky - good luck to you also - I really hope you get pregnant naturally the 2nd time around xxx


----------



## Notgeneric

Just thought I would update you. This morning, I peed  in a paper cup so my OH could do the test as that's our thing since i misread one a few years ago. He told me it ŵas negative and I didn't check. The room was dark as curtains weren't open. About 30mins later whilst I had been stuffing my face with chocolate, he checked the test again with curtains open and saw a very barely visib


----------



## Notgeneric

Visible second line so we phoned clinic and nurse said it could be a very faint positive or sometimes the hcg levels surge if the embryo tries to implant and is unsuccessful so I'm to carry on with pessaries and test on Monday. So I'm in limbo. We aren't not holding out much hope.

My nerves are shot.

Looby I would continue with pessaries until you can talk to someone. Have a good day out


----------



## Tinky27

notgeneric best of luck!    waiting is the worst!


----------



## Tinky27

Thanks Gemma. 

Do you feel any different to usual AF? Do you have normal period pains? 

My period has come at 32 days but I've not come on yet and i'm on day 33. I know i'm going too as I have really bad af pains!!! 

I don't even know why I've been testing and feeling disappointed  as its so unlikely to happen naturally.


----------



## Sandbaby

notgeneric - maybe the hcg takes a while to get into your system? or late implantation perhaps? Hoping you’ll get a positive outcome.


----------



## Alex1979

Notgeneric, im really   for your BFP, I hope your line stays and gets stronger I really do, evern though its hard id hold out for bloods, when I get dodgy results I always get bloods to confirm

well today I passed out!!! yep in asda!!!, getting my supply of cheese balls then im out! feel bloody awful, I feel sick and dizzy with cramps again, even driving over potholes hurts the (.)(.), im 7dpt and I still haven't tested, cant believe I haven't I bought 4 frer tests today so was going to start on Monday OTD in 5 days, really starting to question everything now is this a good sign?


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Notgeneric- I'm hoping for you it gets darker is it your OTD? 

I tested again today 7dp5dt cause I'm just addicted I think lol   and I got a faint line too but not getting carried away as it could disappear at anytime I know that it's early days but I'm 🙏 this line just gets darker xx


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Alex - I passed out in tescos when I was pregnant last so I think it's a great sign!


----------



## Tinky27

BEST OF LUCK WELSHFRENCHBULLDOGMUMMY


----------



## Alex1979

welshfrenchbulldogmummy - ah jesus! I hope so! and you with your line! were a day apart so im   for both of us that next week we get ours, im really trying to not get excited, every sign I have says its  BFP but after my last 2 attempts giving me all the signs and BFN'S + BFP'S Im trying to stay grounded just want my


----------



## Sandbaby

great news Welshfrenchbulldogmummy!
alex you not tempted to test sooner? your symptoms sound good! My otd (blood test) weds i think that’s before you and you’ve been hanging around here longer than me!
Only 4dp5dt for me and cramps still there although less than yesterday and another bad night’s sleep. Feeling hopeful something is going on down there but still too soon for me to know for sure!


----------



## Alex1979

Sandbaby - I WANA TEST SO BADLY!!!!! every time I go to the loo and see the frer tests I start twitching!! not only will DH KILL me, but the first time I got 2+ 4- and then another 2+ over a period of 5 days and narly lost my dam mind, on my second I got 1+ and 4 -, but screw DH im testing from Monday, I cant stand it anymore, if its BFN ill book in for bloods so I can make sure before I drink wine for 4 days!


----------



## Bella1234

Snowflake & Perkins - yeah, after 5 failed attempts, 1 Iui, 3icsi, and I FET, we swapped clinic and carried out the Chicago test, to test for immunology issues which could be the cause of no implantation. They did find a few issues that suggested my body could potentially be rejecting the embryos. Did another round with a protocol to combat this and I had my DS. This round is a FET from the same cycle and I took the same drugs for immunology issues. As you know, got another BFP (so far so good 🙏🏻). It's worth looking into if you are worried it might be something else going on, but also worth repeating that if you only had one cycle so far, it is not necessarily anything suggesting it is something wrong. At best , there's usually around 30% success rate fear cycle, so unfortunately, it just sometimes doesn't happen, even if everything is 'right'. It's a bit of a lottery real. As someone else said, it would be the same for anyone trying naturally, not often it happens the first month, only they don't have to go through all of this and pay good money for the pleasure 😒 X X

Welshfrench - eeek, how exciting 😁 So happy to hear some positive news at last!  

Alex - your symptoms sounds very positive too, specially the passing out bit  

Notgeneric - I know with all the cycles I've been through, and copious amount of hpt I've taken, there has never been a Line there, even after recommended reading time, if I haven been pregnant. I know people talk about evaporation lines but I personally have never experienced this. What day are you on? As you clinic said, I suppose there is a chance of it being a chemical, so maybe proceed with caution, but it sounds like something might be going on.

Let's hope this is finally a turning point for this thread, lots of PMA to everyone and


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Thx guys I know it's early days still but the good thing is at least I know they at least tried to implant!
Bella1234- is ur line getting darker how far are u along now? Xx


----------



## Bella1234

Welshfrench - No, not getting any darker  12dp5dt now, so surely should be? I know it was with my last pregnancy. just want to know what's going on now either way, if it's a chemical or just a slow riser. Think I will definately ask for a blood test Monday X x


----------



## Red1

Alex1979, Notgeneric  and WelshFrench it's great to hear that hope is still in the air. Wishing you all good luck and thinking of you xxx


----------



## Alex1979

Red1 - thankyou! its strange im usually in the thread were every one is getting BFP's and im still waiting!! literally my last dec 2ww 2015 EVERYONE!!! EVERYONE got a BFP in my last week group! God I hope we all get BFP's for the rest of march! 

when do you test?


----------



## Red1

I did a hpt this morning ... BFN. My bloods are Monday. I'll test again tomorrow but there was no sign of anything today. It's my first ever cycle with DE and I've two Frosties so I'm not done yet. It's just really great to hear BFP's are out there. I'm really praying for you guys.  The sun is out the sky is blue, good things have to happen on days like this xxx


----------



## Alex1979

Red1 - that's so sweet! you know this site really does surprise me, you have all been a my source of distraction and hope, without you guys giving me a kick when a need it and a  when your journey might be over, I don't think I would be this calm or willing to think its still possible for me, I thank you all, you truly are the most resilient and decent girls out there.

im really   that we all get what we want, and hope our luck changes! xx


----------



## Alex1979

Red1 when is your OTD?


----------



## Red1

Still learning the lingo. What's an OTD?


----------



## Alex1979

Red1 - hahahah yeah took me a while, its Official Test Day


----------



## Red1

I've had to google so much terminology. They should give you a degree after all the effort.  They never gave my an OTD they just booked me in the go for bloods in the 14th which will be 9dp5dt. Is that normal?


----------



## Alex1979

Red1 - no never heard of that before! at 9dpt (days past transfer) you should have enough HCG in your system to detect a BFP, tests are from 20 units, but my clinic still says this can still be negative as it takes 1-6 days to implant with a 3dt and 1-4 days with a 5dt, so they do the test 12dtp at a 5dt and 14dpt at a 3dt, its just if the implantation is late then the test result will be, my friend got BFP on day 17! she had stopped her peccaries, her girl turned out to be OK, but you can never tell until AF turns up,  my clinic wont do bloods, so I have to go to the GP and beg them there again! but every clinic is different


----------



## Red1

I will hang onto the smallest hope and believe my emby is running late. I e never been on time for anything in my life so why start now!!!  Not sure why they want to test early then. May be my age my history who knows!  My ET was in Alicante but they are linked to a clinic in Oxford so less travelling. Just out buying more HPT's as was using supermarket brand so decided to buy a FRER. Another go tomorrow morning. 

Fingers and toes crossed for you. How are you feeling?


----------



## Alex1979

Red1 - hahahaha maybe your bean is taking early lessons then! how come you went over there, ive heard its cheaper, think if this time is BFN we will look into it, yeah I got FRER ive never had a false result with them and yes ill hang on with you! hope is all we need right now, and a little  

yeah im not feeling to bad, sickness has gone, plus just had a massive packet of cheese balls and a bottle of peanut m&m milkshake so its all good


----------



## Red1

We paid for a go at egg collection in Oxford but no luck. Old age is a terrible thing!!  So with no eggs decided on the donation route. Overseas the donor is anonymous and can't come knocking later. And it was a little cheaper. It's been great to have all the scans and bloods and meds here in the U.K.  DH had to go to Spain for his bit then I went a few days later for transfer. It's been really nice and the people in Alicante are lovely. 

Well I e got my two boxes of FRER with a side order of Costa vanilla smoothy, jammy doughnut and punnet of grapes .... Just to be healthy. Ive had terrible cramp this morning on the right side again and back ache and as for wind.... I'm blowing like a corner player. It could be something or it could just be the smoothy!!!!


----------



## Alex1979

hahahahaha - nope think the wind thing is one of the side effects, I keep bursting into song to try and drown out the sound!! my work mates think ive lost it! 

yeah think we might go down that route next, we have 2 free NHS goes then paid for this one, £5200 so we could scrape maybe one more but then that would be it, as were both working at the mo we thought if we try and stock pile some in the freezer then when we have kids its only £1200 for a FET so that wouldn't be so bad!

and cramps are a good sign, ive had the same just on the left hand side, sometimes feels like I have pulled something, but had the constantly, for 7 days now so no sure that's a good sign! I don't know, sometimes im hopeful and sometimes im not think even if I got a BFP we agreed we wouldn't make any plans so tell anyone until the scan we would have ours 3 weeks after OTD then they would say if they are viable or not, so until then im still hoping and   for us all


----------



## Red1

We didn't qualify for anything on the NHS so spent £6000 on a failed egg collection and then £9000 on this cycle in Alicante but yes it's only £1500 for each FET and we have two in store. Ive had cramping on the right just over my ovaries on and off since transfer but being a donor egg my ovaries weren't stimulated so could just be meds. 

Basically who knows!! I'm just going to keep hopeful that March is lucky for us all.  You take care ... No more cheesy balls! Xxx


----------



## Alex1979

you to! and yes think I need a break from them now, party tonight so im getting ready and not going to think about BFP anymore, have a great night and keep us posted xx


----------



## Bella1234

Red & Alex - this site really does help you through this crazy time, I think it's really important to be able to speak with people who knows what you are going through. 

Alex - have a lovely time at your party tonight, good distraction I recon X x


----------



## Snowflake~

Hi ladies  good signs Alex fingers crossed for you!!!!!

Good luck to the rest of you ! 

I've been reading over you guys talking about late implantation is that poss for a blast to? As I've said ten times I had myblood at 7dp5dt and hcg 0, I've been told to test again mon. This in itself is getting my hopes up if it's over I need to no it's torture. Possible it could change from then?


----------



## Sandbaby

hi snowflake 
it is standard procedure for my clinic to do 2 blood tests even if the 1st is negative. On my previous cycle I was 0.2 on 8dp5dt then 2 days later 2nd bt was also negative. After the 1st one I said I didn’t want to do the 2nd but the nurse said there may have been late implantation but I knew I wasn’t pregnant anyway.
I guess it can change if they have to do 2 tests but I think it is probably quite uncommon.
Fingers crossed for you though x


----------



## biscuitkeeper

Thinking I'm out ladies. Currently wiping fresh red. Very good luck to the rest of you. Let's get some more bfps going


----------



## Snowflake~

Thank you for that info sand baby, I suppose until mon when I'm out out I will move on I will do anything to keep,hope. Isn't it crazy what this does to you? 

Sorry biscuit xxx


----------



## Sandbaby

So sorry biscuit keeper   xxx

Yes it is really hard snowflake. I hope you get to have another try soon if this one doesnt work. We also have male factor only and it took 2 attempts for it to work for us.


----------



## chooshoos

a lady on a previous thread I was on had a negative on 11dp5dt and on day 13 a positive, its entirely possible, but as stated not so common. Would be horrid to be left wondering. 

good luck


----------



## Snowflake~

It's the worst I just need cycle closure !!! 

Chooshoos was that using bloods may i ask? Or home tests 

Completely looking into next cycle already lol xx


----------



## Bella1234

A little heads up to my fellow poas addicts, just picked up some half price first respons tests at my local tescos, not sure if all stores have the same offer on? X x


----------



## chooshoos

If I recall well it was a POAS then followed by a beta


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Bella1234- lol I just bought 30 ultra early pregnancy tests for £1.99 on eBay I won't need all them but I've got loads spare couldn't leave them there for that price lol xx


----------



## Bella1234

Welshfrench - That's the kind of ones I got as well, but since they are not giving me the desired response, I'm trying out the first response tomorrow, lol.


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Bella1234- great let me know tomorrow how it goes xx


----------



## kipperfish

Glum day. I'm 3 days post 3 day transfer. Feeling utterly hormonal, grumpy, tried, teary and I know it's from the pessaries, I responded to them the moment I first had one. I'm not feeling pregnant, something I just know I will feel. I have a stinking cold. I'm so tired. MOAN MOAN MOAN. Sorry. I'm a first timer at this and just think you're all the bravest strongest bunch! 
Roll on tomorrow.


----------



## lemongrass

Hello all!  Just a quick one from me

Biscuitkeeper - so sorry to hear your news.  Is there any chance it could be spotting?

Welshfrench - some great news from you!  Remind me when your OTD is again.  I would have thought that 7dp5dt is far enough along to be feeling pretty optimistic 

Bella- sorry to hear the line is no stronger, but the fact you got a positive with a clearblue is significant I think.  

Snowflake - fingers crossed for you that things change by Monday

Kipperfish - hope you have a better day tomorrow.  We are all here when you want to vent!

Hi to everyone else!

Afm, thinking I will hold out until OTD, unless af arrives in the interim of course.  Happy in the bubble for now xx


----------



## Sandbaby

Welsh and Bella - you really are addicts!!! Hahaha. Gosh I can't remember the last time I bought a test, and even when I did have my pregnancy confirmed, I was still afraid to use the test I had kept just in case it was negative!!  

Lemongrass when's Otd for you? Sorry I know you've probably said already, I blame it on the hormones  

Kipper you are only 9dpo, implantation can still happen, so it would be normal not to feel pregnant yet.
I felt a bit nauseous last night but I'm putting it down to the pessaries as Dr Google says it's too soon to be a preg symptom at 4dp5dt.

Today is another day ladies, let's hope it brings good things for us xxx


----------



## Bella1234

Kipper - totally normal to feel like that. I always find the first few days of 2ww ok and think, this time it's not gonna be too bad, then it just hits you and the rest is a real emotional roller coaster. It think after all the prep and treatment, all of a sudden everything just seems out of your control and you realise it's nothing you can do to affect the outcome. We put so much in to this, emotionally and often financially, so of course it's going to be hard. Hang in there and do vent on here when you need to.

Lemongrass -   Your patience will be rewarded on otd, how long have you got left?

How are everyone with a bfp feeling? Has it sunk in yet?

Afm - otd today. Tested with a first response this morning and the line is just as weak in this 😕 If I compare to pictures on Google, my line is still the same as the one most get when they first get a bfp, a few days later, their line tend to be as dark or darker than the control line. Also, most of the stories I read about people in my situation end with them having either a chemical or egtopic pregnancy, so not sure it's looking too good for me. I'm still holding on to the fact that the line is not getting lighter and that it will always be an exception to the rule, but trying to prepare myself for the worst, and anything else will be a bonus. Will Deffo ask clinic to do bloods tomorrow, so I have a better idea of what's going on before I go on holiday with my family on wed X x


----------



## Alex1979

kipperfish - your bound to feel like this, not only are you not feeling well but your hormones are going mental, I think its only in the 2nd week you hit the will it work wall and finally realise what this means, if it dosent work, its actually a massive deal, the impact on your body and mind is huge so yeah moan all you like love, we all have our breaking point,  

Snowflake - I think you will find you will always find stories for both the 24hr changes from bfn to bfp to the bloods stayed the same and you knew it hadn't worked, being in this limbo sucks! and feels like it drags forever! but you have come this far, so hang in there, tomorrow I   your bloods have increased BUT don't be surprised if they say you might need to repeat it again say Friday to defiantly confirm it!!  

welshfrenchbulldogmummy - think ill join your test club tomorrow!! im so nervous but need to get o the crazy train at some point glad to see you have a line thou  

biscuitkeeper - hope your not nick nack watching to much and the bleeding has stopped, I have hears of bleeding at 12dpt and people still getting bfp, so ill keep my fingers crossed for you


ah Bella1234!! - stupid bloody lines!! this is what im hoping doesn't happen to me! although I don't think ill believe any test until bloods, will you get the test results tomorrow?

well the party wet well last night tucked a drunk DH up about 1sh, just had sickness and wind all night!! still having the sharp pains really sore boobs and dull cramps, im 8dpt not to sure if they should be going on this long but going to relax today and try not to think about it because tomorrow it all starts, 
I need to get more meds, bloods booked, and start testing so I can turn into the IVF freak! im so scared of the result now, this is it! whatever happens now is out of my hands and ive just gota suck it up carry on with work and wait for my time off from Thursday 8 days down OTD in 4!


----------



## Bella1234

Alex - not sure, think they send the results off so would prob take a day or two 😕 So more waiting... But at least I'd know before I have to tell my family.
Good luck for tomorrow 😁 Eeek! X X


----------



## lemongrass

Hi Sandbaby, my OTD is tues, so not long to go at all now...  When is yours?  Fingers crossed for you

Hi Bella, don't give up. As you say, the line is not getting lighter, which must eventually happen if it's a chemical, right.  Things are still looking good.  Having bloods tomorrow will be able to put your mind at rest


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Morning guys 
Lemongrass my OTD is 18/3/16 Friday xx 13dp5dt xx
Bella-line is still there 🍀 but like u said have a blood test put your mind at ease xx 
I haven't tested today too nervous lol might wait until tomorrow 
Sandbaby- I know it's bad lol   your so good for holding out xx
Alex- hope it goes well poas tomorrow xx


----------



## Godiva

First of all: I have been reading all the posts, but it goes so fast I do not get round to reacting... I get the impression there are an awful lot of BFN. So frustrating... big   to you all, and better luck next time round.
Bella: I should think most clinics get hcg tests back very quickly, can not imagine you have to wait for days... And as long as you have a positive there is still hope!

afm: Made it half way through my wait without going utterly crazy, now for the harder part... Yesterday morning (6dp5dt) my pelvic area seemed more tender again, like the first days after egg collection. Yesterday evening I suddenly felt like I was being stabbed in the lower abdomen (I was just relaxing everything for a number 2, so it was quite scary). It was really painful, reminded me most of the feeling you get when you just emptied your bladder during a urinary infection. Rest of the evening I had a sort of unsettled mild AF feeling (some cramps every now and then, slight ache in my back). I know it can be positive signs, or it mean nothing... I do not want to get any hopes up, as I disappointment next week would be to big (OTD 19/3). Breasts growing about 2 cup sizes per weak, but that started before transfer due to all the drugs (painful business).

Anyway, fingers crossed for all the people about to test!


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Ok I'm the worst it wasn't my first Wee of the morning (tmi) but second n I just did another test but could only find a clearblue one it says pregnant 1-2 weeks is that right for this stage? Xx


----------



## Sandbaby

Lemongrass mine will be weds or Thurs,  just awaiting confirmation from the clinic. So 8 or 9 dp5dt. Not long for you! Fingers crossed.
Bella congrats on your official bfp! Hopefully your line will get darker, but BT should hopefully make you feel better. 
I am also kinda worried about a chemical/miscarriage. All the muscle-pulling aches/cramps on 3 and 4dp5dt have pretty much gone today, just the odd twinge. I don't know if it's a good sign that it was implantation and now it/they have nestled nicely into my lining now. Maybe as I have already been pregnant my muscles are already quite stretched?? (Period pains nowhere near as bad as what the were before DS). Or maybe everything has just stopped in there. *Sigh*
Also had a bit more pink in the crinone gel discharge but I read it's quite normal as it can irritate your cervix.
Welsh- excellent news!!!!


----------



## Sandbaby

Good luck with the wait Godiva its so hard. I feel a bit left out as everyone has sore boobs and I never experience any soreness changes to mine either before period or when taking progesterone and when I was pregnant they only got bigger right at the end!!


----------



## Godiva

lol, sore boobs is NOT something to be jealous about  . DH enjoys the view, but that is the only advantage


----------



## Red1

Sorry ladies but very down today. 8dp5dt and BFN this morning. Haven't told DH as he thinks I should wait until OTD. We had a bit of an argument about it last night ... Silly I know. But he's a "stick my head in the sand til it all goes away" kind of person. So basically going through the emotional side of this all on my own. He thinks I'm testing for the first time tomorrow morning but I needed to prepare myself as today he's out so I've the opportunity to cry all day. ... Which I have. 

Sorry to be downer just have nowhere else to go. 

Really keeping my fingers crossed for those with BFP's. It's someone's turn. Xxxx


----------



## Bella1234

sandbaby- I never get sore/bigger boobs either, lol, and when I had dos, boobs only got bigger once milk came in and when I stopped BF they went right back downto their old small self. I think that's the only reason DH wants another 😜


----------



## Godiva

Red1:   . 8dp5dt still seems a bit early to me, my odt is 12dp5dt! I do wonder why all the clinics differ... .


----------



## Bella1234

Red - I'm so sorry. It's just so hard, no matter how prepared you try to be. I'm not holding to much hope up for my BFP anymore either, I'm pretty sure it's an ectopic or chemical now, so trying to get my head around this.


----------



## Bella1234

Welshfrench - what day are you on now? I think 1-2 weeks is probably still fairly accurate for you so wouldn't worry too much about that X x


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Bella1234- I'm 8dp5dt today Hun couldn't  find a test in the house to compare the line, so did a clearblue test instead....but was nervous as had period pains today! Why aren't you holding out much hope today Hun? I know how h feel though I'm so apprehensive! If the line isn't getting lighter then that's a good sign the little bean is still sticking around xx what day are u? Xx


----------



## Sandbaby

Red don't give up hope just yet. You never know what might happen tomorrow. Feel free to come on here as much as you like, we've all been there.  

Bella - same here! Except mine are on the  bigger side anyway so I thought maybe that's why they don't seem affected by it all! Don't start losing hope! Try to enjoy the fact you got a bfp, and there for a very good chance of having a healthy pregnancy.

I'm not feeling so confident now,  all my muscle aches  cramps are gone, just twinges when I get up or sit down. I was sure something was happening but now I don't know, I feel normal. Not much CM either


----------



## Bella1234

Welshfrench - that would make you '1 week 6 days' pregnant according to clearblue, so still within the 1-2 weeks pregnant. Don't test with a clearblue again for a few days though (I should talk 😳) as it might not change over right on the day when you move over to 2-3 weeks. I think your hcb needs to reach 200 which will happen for different people at different times. Afm - although there is still some hope ( ) my weak lines at this point (13dp5dt) point towards something not being right, and it seems most people in my situation go onto having an early miscarriage. There are exception, and i still hope I will end up being one of them, but trying to be realistic X x


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

I think I'll use the other clearblue I got on my official test day Friday 13dp5dt and it should be 2-3 weeks then fx xx 
U got ur blood test tomorrow hopefully that'll give u some answers xx


----------



## chooshoos

red - I agree with Godiva, 8dp5dt is really quite early. A lot can happen in 24 hours. Try and be calm, relax and do something that makes you happy - a movie, face pack, good book, feet up, stay positive, give it some more time.


----------



## Sandbaby

Sorry to hear that Bella. But Google can make us worry even more than necessary (says she who swore she would stay away from Google this time...   )  Wait to see what your hcg levels are first before coming to any conclusions.


----------



## lemongrass

Hi ladies,

Bella - I'm sorry to hear you're having doubts.  Don't read too much into what you read online, because everyone is different.  At least you should find out one way or the other tomorrow, right?  (or as soon as they send you the results).  Hopefully everything will be just fine, and it's just slow showing up.  If it's not good news, which I sincerely hope is not the case, it's still a very promising sign for a future pregnancy, don't you think.  Fingers crossed and   for you

Sandbaby, I'm the same as you.  I had a lot of sensations in the tummy region in the early part of the 2ww, and also got cramps on the days when implantation is meant to happen.  But since then, apart from twinges when I stand up sometimes (what is that about?), and sore boobs (which I've been getting before AF lately anyway) I have no symptoms.  Definitely not feeling off colour, or off my food!  Hmmm ...

Red - I'm sorry to hear you're having a rubbish day.  My OH is amazing and a great source of support but definitely not as emotionally invested in the process as I am!  As the others have said, it's still quite early for you to test, so don't give up hope, and perhaps you will be able to share some good news with him  

Hi Godiva and welshfrench and all the other ladies


----------



## Sandbaby

Bella, also just been thinking that you did start testing very early, so hcg is probably still low. Maybe you are just getting a little impatient   Wait and see tomorrow.  
Lemongrass - glad I'm not the only one. All my symptoms on 3 and 4dp5dt would point towards implantation. I never have those aches when it's bfn or on a naural cycle before my period. Fine with my food so far and not peeing more than usual even though I do go a lot anyway!


----------



## Red1

Thank you ladies.  I really mean it thank you.  

Sometimes it's so hard being the strong one. Don't get me wrong my DH is a darling but showing emotions are not his strong point. He just gets short tempered because he cant control the situation. 

Basically the last 3 years gave been proper ****!  Cancer, losing my dad, infertility, losing my dog, now this! And through it all, I carried everyone else.  I supported everyone else's emotions.  I stayed strong and held it all together.  I just feel like it's all falling apart and no ones here.  I'm sorry I know I'm being a right moaning cow I just can't stop crying and don't know where else to let it all out.  I don't want sympathy I don't I'm just fed up.  Sorry really sorry. Xx


----------



## Bella1234

Sandbaby - impatient I am for sure! 😁 But not really early anymore though, hence my growing concern. Anyway, I bet I'm doing your heads in, lol. Will see what next week brings! X X


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Red1- don't apologise Hun at all we all know how u feel although u have been through a hell of a journey in the last few years!! Losing ur dad n ur dog n ur cancer etc must have been so hard, I thought losing my dad and this was hard enough u must be made of steel! U are probably a lot stronger than u feel right now sometimes u just gotta have a mini breakdown to let it all out! Ur DH sounds very similar to mine he wasn't happy about me testing early but I just can't help it! But everyone keeps saying it is still early 8dp5dt xx ps ur not a moaning cow at all I had a moan a couple of days back and I felt silly afterwards but this is a good place to air all ur frustrations we can listen and hopefully offer some support for u xx


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Bella1234- ur not doing my head in at all hunni xxxx  you have been so helpful and a comfort when needed so thank you xx I hope we have helped in some way even if it's just to listen 😘


----------



## Sandbaby

Red you have been through so much but it sounds like are a very strong person. Something good will come your way and hopefully you will get your bfn. As for your husband I think most men are like him I know my husband is not one for showing his emotions. If it was up to him we probably wouldn't been trying for anymore children as we have our son but I just can't give up yet. None of my family or friends know about our fertility problems only 2 of My closest friends who both live in different countries to me (we are expats abroad) so I have been dealing with all the emotional part by myself and it is  not easy.
Big virtual   for you xxx


----------



## Bella1234

Red - aw, bless you, you have been through it recently, haven't you Hun   Make sure you look after yourself as well, you cant be there for anyone unless you look after yourself properly. Wait and see what tomorrow brings, and whatever it is, you and DH can face it together, with each other's support. But we are also all here for you to moan, cry or scream at, we all know how difficult this is. I think men deal with these kind of things totally differently to us X x


----------



## Red1

Thank you ladies. And your right Welshfrench ...  I do feel quite silly now!  

Not sure where all that came from. Guess it's been bottled up for a while. Imgoing yo go eat ice cream and sit in the sun. 

Thank you all and wishing you all luck xxx


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Sounds like a good plan red1 xx


----------



## Sandbaby

Oops so sorry Red I meant get your bfp!!!!


----------



## looby1005

Hi all, so sorry to hear your having a bad day red, but this is the place to let all your feelings out, nobody knows more then us how hard this is. 

I'm not feeling too bad, going out all day yesterday helped, slept rubbish though and everytime I woke up I thought about those words ' not pregnant', think those clear blues are worse then lines, they need to be more sensitive, maybe just say 'sorry'.

Keep having a little cry and AF has shown her face with a vengeance, in so much pain and really heavy, I do regret this not working but I want my baby so much so been doing lots of reading on DE, not got an appointment at the clinic until 22nd March, really wanted to talk to someone note and see what they suggest. 

My OH has been really supportive but I'm sure he's sick of hearing me, think he wants to not think about it for a few days, but I need to talk and see what he wants to do, really wish I was someone who was happy not having children sometimes, it's so hard not to think about it, and I'm sure everyone I see has a baby or is heavily pregnant, I can't help but be jealous of them. 

Sorry for rambling, just need to get it all off my chest xx


----------



## Alex1979

looby1005 - you will fell jelous and guilty of it, and frustrated and all the other emotions that comes with AF! when you know this part is over and you have to start again its truly horrible! DH's don't understand, there not as emotionally involved as us as were the ones that feel everything first hand. the 22nd is quite quick! my clinic always wants 3 bleeds then im good to go again so maybe you can start again soon! 

Red1 - I know how you feel love, over the last year with deaths in the family caring for my dad after his heart attack, working 80hrs a week for months on end and having the treatment in the background its been really hard, sometimes I just want to give up but if your like me, then that's not me! I always take care of everyone else first, we haven't told anyone mainly ca everyone else cant deal with this right now, Mine DH is the same, we don't talk about it at all, I know he wont believe it until we have the baby in our arms but sometimes I really think he dosent care! I know deep down  he does but he would never talk to me like you girls do, he wouldn't even know where to start! so as im a stubborn I can do everything on my own kinda girl ive banned the IVF chat in the house, he does sweet things like leave me love post its around or flowers and cheese balls   but I know he will say the wrong thing and ill snap then sulk so ill just do it on my own for a while and lean on you guys. your stronger than u think red! 

as for the testing we all make our own decisions for what we think is right for us at that moment, if felt right then even if the outcome wasn't what we wanted, so don't ever say sorry or regret it, I wish I had the courage to do it before as now im doing mine before work tomorrow!!! and if its a BFN then I don't know what ill do  

welshfrenchbulldogmummy - congrats on the BFP, you going to test everyday now till OTD

ive been feeling sick all day with cramps again, the pain has never gone and im not sure that's good, will get my starting point tomorrow though!


----------



## Bella1234

Think it's all over for me   just done another clearblue and its come up 'not pregnant'.


----------



## Alex1979

Bella1234 - that happened with me I had 2 BFN 3 BFP and then another BFN all with the clearblue digital that's why I always use frer and get bloods

whens your OTD, are you bleeding yet?


----------



## Sandbaby

Bella, maybe it's come up negative as it's the afternoon? Keeping everything crossed for you x


----------



## Bella1234

Alex - otd today, 13dp5dt. The fact that I've been getting a BFP for 8 days now, but still so low hcg it doesn't event register as pregnant anymore really doesn't bode well. I will still ask for blood test tomorrow, just to get confirmation, but I don't really hold any hopes now. I'm gutted but knew things weren't right, so started to get my head around it X x


----------



## Sandbaby

Looby - at least you have started to look ahead and have an appointment to 'look forward' to if you see what I mean. It's always when we're trying to get pregnant or goin through treatment that we see babies and bumps everywhere but your turn will come. Hopefully the DE option will work out for you x


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Alex1979- yes I expect so lmao I have 5 cheap tests here and a clearblue so I'm gonna keep the clearblue for Friday OTD and use the others every morning just to check I expect lol 🙈 xx I'm going to ring the clinic tomorrow and tell them it's positive as my meds run out tomorrow and need a new prescription ekkk xx they are gonna laugh cause I only rang two days ago and asked them to book me a follow up and they laughed and said it'll be positive so no!!! They'll say see I told u so now xxx oh well! 
Bella1234- I hope it's just cause ur urine is weaker in the afternoon fx ur beta bloods come back quickly tomorrow cause I bet it's driving u mental now! Like u said u just wanna get ur head around everything now either way xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Hi everyone, hope you don't mind me jumping in. I'm 2dp3dt today! Already with the weird niggly pains down there and I'm almost certain it's far too early for anything to be happening.


----------



## carrie r

Hi girls, I hope u don't mind me chiming in, I've been reading all ur posts and following ur joys and sadnesses. I'm on my 2ww, I'm 8dp3dt. The last two days I've felt...odd! I am light headed. Feel nauseous, lots of burping, lovely, my tummy is a bit achy, not af type, like bloated as from menopur. I've been off work for 3 weeks, annual leave scheduled around treatment, but I've got to go back tomorrow! Has anyone else had these symptoms and it be good news? Xxxx


----------



## Alex1979

ah Bella1234, this is the worst bit, the only thing you can do is probably wait for bloods, I always do it the day before OTD cs I cant stand waiting, are you using decent tests, plus if its in the afternoon it will be weaker 

welshfrenchbulldogmummy - I got the FRER ones going to start them tomorrow really nervous though and yeah bloods are the best way to go

welcome sarahsuperdork - it could be, ive had cramps and sharp pains since 1dpt and still even now so it defiantly could be


----------



## Bella1234

Welcome new ladies!

Sarah - And we meet again 😁 How are you feeling? Keeping everything crossed for you   Unfortunately, looks our paths might not follow this time 😔 X X


----------



## Bella1234

Alex - been using every test known to man, lol   All the same unfortunately X x


----------



## Alex1979

Bella1234 - what are you going to do, just wait for tomorrows bloods, will you get the test results then


----------



## Bella1234

Alex - will have to see what they say when I phone up in the morning I suppose?


----------



## sarahsuperdork

It took me a lot longer than it should to work out who you are Bella  in my defence I might still have drugs in my system? I hope you're ok and that you can get a blood test sorted.  I'm ok, slowly driving myself crazy already and I don't think we have any frosties as back up this time.


----------



## Alex1979

Bella1234 - really don't know what to suggest, you've been here before so you kind of know this drill, but think your right, just hang on in there until tomorrow and then wait some more


----------



## kipperfish

Hi all, better day today, spent it all in the garden, lovely. I'm now 4 days past 3 day transfer so the wait goes on. Sorry to hear news @bella and @looby, fingers crossed for coming days, weeks and months. Hello to the new people! With regards to the symptoms, I personally can't read anything into anything at this stage, I have lots of 'pregnancy symptoms' but I think they're caused by the pessaries. Having been pregnant many times before I know how I should be feeling but I can't read into anything because the pessaries are at play! I'm not instinctively feeling it but guess I should wait a little longer before drawing a conclusion. Thanks for all the comments and hellos. X


----------



## Bella1234

Sarah - ha ha 😊 I'm ok, disappointed, but ok. Was a real shock when we got the BFP on this FET as was so sure it wouldn't work, but then it's been looking a bit iffy every since. No matter what you say to yourself before you enter a new cycle, it's no getting away from the emotional roller coaster it provides, whether you get bfn's or BFP's 😕 When is your otd? X


----------



## sarahsuperdork

26th, ages away. I will go mental by then! I hope you get a nice surprise in the next few days.


----------



## lemongrass

Hello all

Welcome to the newbies, Sarah and Carrie

Bella, I hear your concern, but as the others say, afternoon urine is far weaker and you're only just past OTD right (or is it today ...?) so I wouldn't read too much into the clearblue result.  Big fingers crossed and   for you for tomorrow xx

Red, sorry to hear that your DH is not good at showing emotions but he is a man after all!    As Sandbaby says, that is pretty typical (in my experience at least)

Sandbaby - you sound in a similar position to me.  We have a son too, which my OH is more than content with, so he's very much doing ivf for me.  Also, I haven't told any of my friends in the UK either!  Just one friend abroad.  I just find it easier that way ...  

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Sandbaby

Hi to sarah and Carrie. Best of luck for your 2ww, or what's left of it. Carrie I would say your symptoms could be due to both pregnancy and the pessaries! But if it is pregnancy then I suppose it is possible to feel like that at 11dpo! When do you test?
Lemongrass - we found out about my husband's sperm issue just before we left his home country 5 yrs ago. During the first year away we went back to do the treatment on the public health care service. I Swear never again. Last last 3 have been at our current clinic. This is our last go covered by insurance here and we will probably be going back home for good in a few months. So it just has to work this time. Like you I think he's mainly doing it for me but I think he has realised that it would be good for our son to have a sibling. If it could just work this time it would make our lives so much easier as I'm not sure where we'll go from here in terms of treatment if it's bfn.

Afm - twinges here and there and a constant dull ache on my left side. I seem to get these dull aches during the week before my period, however this one does seem a bit stronger than usual.


----------



## carrie r

Hi sandbaby, my OTD is not til sat 19th. I don't know, it's driving me crackers...I'd had no side effects from pessaries until now, I've been on the since trigger which was two weeks ago tomorrow. All odd. 
I hope ur twinges are good ones!


----------



## kipperfish

I've had no twinges what so ever! Nearly 4 days post 3 day transfer, when is implntation supposed to take place? I'm feeling so much more positive today, ready for whatever the outcome but will all change by morning I suspect! Ha. My otd isn't until 21st!


----------



## carrie r

What Happens After an Embryo Transfer?

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=47703.0

There u go kipperfish xx


----------



## kipperfish

Wow, that is helpful. Thank you xx


----------



## Aldener

Hi ladies, I've been lurking but never posted.
I'm on ivf #2, 5dt done on 9th. The first go never even got this far ( nothing fertilised) I'm slowly driving myself crazy, constantly googling symptoms, timelines and reading into every sign I get !!  Tonight I've convinced myself that my sense of smell is heightened. 
This is going to be the longest week of my life, I feel like I'm caving in to a strong desire to test early. When can I test? What test is the best to use?? How can I prepare for a negative when I do want a positive ??


----------



## Godiva

@carrie: we have same OTD!
@sandbaby: I often feel a sort of pulling/achy feeling when getting up from the sofa today, sounds like the twinging you describe?
no heightended sense of smell here, as some people describe, but then I do not smell very much at the moment as I am recovering from a cold   .
That "what happens after transfer" list is interesting, although it says I should be starting to have hcg release today... And I was planning not to test early!


----------



## carrie r

Godiva, I'm not going to let myself test early...tempted but nope! I don't think that there would b enough hcg for a good few days yet anyway. I've got to work on Saturday, absolutely dreading it! I'll have to go in regardless of the outcome! 

Oh...and typically, I'm absolutely shattered, but now cannot sleep!   X


----------



## sirona0304

I had a 2det on 2nd March . I tested last week at 7dpt and got a negative test felt really down and gave up hope. I decided to wait to test again and today got   Can't quite believe it! Going to test again of course and ask my doctor for a blood test but very excited!!! Good luck to you all and don't be tempted to test too early!


----------



## Alex1979

9dpt and got a BFN   still a bit in shock I really thought I would see 2 lines! I have every pregnancy symptom, so I just don't know what to do but think im out again girls, OTD in 3 days, but really want to give up now


----------



## Sandbaby

alex - oh no hun I can't believe it! Maybe give it another few days, what test did you use? big   xxx

congratulations on your bfp sirona!

kipperfish - it is still early days for you, your little embie(s) may not have implanted yet! it didn't feel anything for 1st 2 days after 5dt (only a little bit achey from EC and ET), then got really bad cramps (not af like) on 3 and 4dpt, hopefully coinciding with implantation! However I don't remember getting those kind of cramps with my first bfp.

aldener - good luck with not driving yourself crazy lol. I told myself this time I would not worry and just go with the flow, but I just can't help myself! Keep googling the same thing and reading the same stuff over again  . One of the first things I noticed with my previous bfp was a heightened sense of smell! (which i haven't really had yet). I was thinking of testing early but I've made it this far so might as well hold out a few more days and not burst my bubble! Unfortunately you can never prepare yourself for a bfn, it is just as horrible everytime.

godiva - i am 6dp5dt transfer and all i keep thinking about is how hcg should be in my bloodstream by now!! 

afm - feeling even more normal and less achey than yesterday. another bad night's sleep with vivid dreams and lots of waking up in between, once I went back to sleep and continued a dream that had just woke me up! I keep trying to remind myself that ladies who concieve naturally don't tend to realise they're pregnant until after their missed period.


----------



## lemongrass

Hi ladies

Alex, I'm so sorry. I think we all thought you'd get a BFP too.  But you're the one with lots of stories about people who got late positives, so hopefully that will give you comfort that it's not all over yet.

Sirona, fab news - congratulations!

Sandbaby, you're right about most women not getting any pregnancy symptoms until much later.  When I was pregnant with my son, I didn't 'feel' pregnant for several weeks and the only symptom I had at all before then was slightly sore (.)(.)s

Hi Kipperfish, Godiva and Carrie

Bella - let us know how it goes today. Fingers crossed for you!

Afm, OTD tomorrow.  I might even be too scared to test then!  I am like the opposite of Bella


----------



## Red1

Alex I'm so sorry.  We're on the same cycle, I'm 9dp5dt too and a BFN this morning. My bloods are today though, quite early really. I'm devastated but it's not over yet.  

Hang on in there.  There is always hope


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Morning ladies 
Sirona- congrats Hun is it your OTD 12dp2dt? Shows others and gives them hope 2 day transfers can work and not to test too early as 7dp2dt too soon and so was 5dp5dt too soon for me as i got a negative then too xx 

Alex- and red1- noooooooo I'm gutted for u both I really thought this was ur time!  xxx I bet ur heads are all over the place! Xx
Like red said I heard loads of late stories so hang in there!! 

Bella- thinking of u today xx

Godiva- that embryo timeline is what made me test early lol 

I did my first Wee of the day which was 5am and a defo line darker now so all looking good starting to believe it now ekkk!xx


----------



## Bella1234

Alex & Red - really sorry about your results, it's just not fair. I hope that you are the ones that will prove that late BFP's are possible  

Welshfrench - it's great to see that you are still going strong, some light in the mids of all doom and gloom. Let's hope sandbaby, lemongrass and Godiva join you very soon and show all the newbies how it's done too    

Afm - I had a bit if spotting last night and this morning my line is barely visible on test. Will give the clinic a call when it opens and hopefully they can get me in for some bloods just to confirm what I already know, before I go away on Wed. At least I have a lot of nice things to look forward to over the next month and cuddles with my DS has reminded me of how lucky I still am to have him.


----------



## Sandbaby

Bella - so sorry to hear about your result this morning. You'll see what the bloods say, hopefully you'll get them done today. Enjoy   with your son, you are right we are so lucky to have them, but they grow up so fast! xx

red1 - so sorry to hear you got another negative. Hoping you'll get your bfp soon  

alex - on my bfp cycle my hcg came back very low on 10 or 11dp3dt, it was 7 i believe. I don't even know if that would show up on a hpt? 

welsh - so happy for you  

lemongrass - I am like you I can't bring myself to test. How are you feeling? Any symptoms of anything?

I am now starting to doubt everything. Even been reading up on OHSS even though I've never had it.


----------



## LozH

Oh my god I'm so excited and hoping that this month is the real deal but after over a year of trying naturally, fertility investigations and then starting clomid (being told it would only have about a 10% chance of success due to male issues too and that we would more than likely need to move to ICSI) my period never appeared this month. I thought it was maybe just the clomid playing havoc with my body as all the internet cheapie tests I'd taken were negative but I did a first response this morning and there's a faint but definite line there! Can somebody please tell me they can see it and it's not just my imagination?! It's actually clearer to look at but the camera isn't the best so just checking in not seeing things! Thanks in advance   ps how do I upload the image? Sorry rubbish with technology!


----------



## Perpetualwanderer

Hi all, 

Just Catching up from the weekends posts. Quite a lot has happened!

Bella & Red - sorry to hear the bad news. Xx

I'm 10dpo now so toying with starting PoAS tonight or tomorrow. I'm just not sure if I want to break the PUPO bubble! OTD is this Friday.


Has anyone else charted their bbt whilst on progesterone? I have a clear triphasic pattern with an upwards sustained temp shift around d9po but the logical part of me is attributing that to the increased progesterone from cyclogest pessaries. I've not charted on progesterone before so don't want to get my hopes up! 

Good luck to the rest of you not yet at OTD! Xx


----------



## sirona0304

My OTD is 16th but tested today, I'll test again on 16th too! Last week my test was negative. Congratulations to all the other BFP , good luck for those waiting to test  and sad for all BFN hope it's your turn soon x


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Bella - I'm so sorry  lots of snuggles with your lovely DS today. Hope you get a conclusive answer from your bloods. 

Red - So sorry to hear about your BFN too. 

Alex - Don't give up, it's not over until OTD.


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Hi guys looking for some advice I am taking 50mg gestone but crgw doesn't have any in stock they say they don't tend to use this anymore they use lubion?? Is this as good? I'm worried as I have bleed with all my other Ivf and when I used gestone this was the only time I didn't I'm afraid lubion won't be strong enough? I expect I'm overthinking things xx


----------



## lilo

Just wonder if I can please hop on this board. I am only 1 day past 2dt so have a very long way to go. Was feeling a bit disheartened to have a 2dt but I only had one egg that fertilised so the clinic said there was no benefit at all to it being in the lab so I went in for transfer yesterday. So encouraged to see you have a BFP from a 2dt though Sirona. Gives me a little more hope.
Truly sorry for all those with a BFN. Have been there so many times myself and it never gets any easier. xxx


----------



## kipperfish

Hi Lilo. 

I had a 3day transfer and that was despite having 3 top grade embryo's. Our clinic only tries for blasts if you have a min of 4 top grade embryos because blasts have more chance of surviving within us than in labs. I too felt a little glum but actually, if its meant to be it will be, 2 day, 3 day or blasts. Just stay positive and keep your fingers crossed!  Good luck x


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Hi again lilo! Keep the faith  I have to say I was gutted to find out that of 10 fertilised, we only had 2 left by day 3 so we couldn't risk going to blast. I have to agree with kipperfish though my embryologist said the same thing; an embryo that is meant to be a baby will make it whatever day you have it transferred. Fingers crossed for our little fighters!


----------



## lilo

Yes I think you are probably right. There's no determining what's going to work and what isn't. Mind you I think mine also had a bit of fragmentation so not looking great. Mind you at least I'm blissfully unaware of what's going on inside me rather than having the anxious wait for a call each day to see how it's doing. x


----------



## Pinkchick

Hey there, I always found the first response tests most reliable and lines were always faint to start of with. I really hope this is the real thing for you. I think if you click on the reply button there is an option to upload an attachment if you want to upload a photo but I was always told a line is a line even if it is faint. Hope it gets darker in next few days for you x


----------



## Snowflake~

Alex and red I am praying things turn around for the both of you!!!

That was the last day I tested 9dp5dt too. Neg, gutting isn't it. When are your bloods ? 

I already knew my bloods were zero in day 7 but you girls may still be in the race!!! Good luck xxxxx


----------



## Alex1979

hay guys, thanks for all the nice words, im trying to keep hoping that it will all change, got beta test 9.30 on Thursday so wont get the results till after 2pm, but will keep testing now and   that it has worked, sorry im a bit deflated!! just knew I would have a simple bfp and that would be it     to you all


----------



## Sandbaby

Hi lilo, hoping your little embie makes it all the way 
Snowflake did you do your 2nd BT?
Good to hear from you alex,   for you too.
Hello to everyone else 

Well today had a bit of a freak out moment.
Yesterday I had bloods for estrogen and progesterone levels. Clinic called today and said come in for an ovitrelle injection. I thought to myself WTF??!! Maybe the nurse was confused and meant prog injections which I had on my last cycle but have not had this time for some reason. So all this is leading me to think my prog levels are low and therefore I am not pregnant or if I was then my body won't be able to sustain a pregnancy if not producing enough progesterone! So I get there and apparently my levels are all fine but they give you an ovitrelle injection to "support" the hormones. I had never had this before in my 3 cycles there but I know the docs know there stuff there and they have all the latest technology so Im hoping it will be good for me! But now the thing is my pregnancy BT won't be until Saturday!!! Not weds like I initially thought! And I can't even POAS as I'll have hcg in me anyway!!! God knows what all these drugs are gonna do to my brain now. I am still on the crinone and estrogen pills.


----------



## Snowflake~

Sandbaby sounds like it's all happening your end, I hope everythung goes fine for you

I did my 2nd beta today, dreading the phone call tomorrow with neg news to start me off again  I did a test again today 11dp5dt and nothing. Not sure why I really even went for the test today but you know how it gets you any chance of hope and we r there hanging on for dear life !! Last time I used a first response was sat. Yesterday and today have been SuperDrugs own for 2.99 per stick. See now I'm trying to blame the sticks lol. 

First day back to work today and it's my birthday I'm not feeling emotionally ready to face everyone in 5 mins.... But here it goes. 

Fingers crossed for everyone xxx


----------



## Sandbaby

Thanks snowflake.   
I know you probably don't feel like celebrating right now. Maybe work will take your mind off things. Try to enjoy your day and hopefully someone will do something nice for you.


----------



## Alex1979

Snowflake -    thinking of you xx


----------



## Godiva

Snowflake: I would say happy birthday, but as I know you will not perceive it as such I just wish you all the best, and a baby by next BD.

Sandbaby: how strange, having an ovitrelle injection now... And yes, very frustrating because you will really feel pregnant then.

Putting off testing still . Being strong... . Felt optimistic over weekend, but more pessimistic this morning when I had AF-like back pain (although it would be a bit early, and when I used utrogestan for iui I did not have my period till 5 days after stopping it!). Lots of cramps, but worked out most (if not all) were wind-related - no idea what is going on in there today, it's like a hurricane! Just general "weirdness" and discomfort all over tummy and strange feeling in my stomach (not feeling sick exactly, but just out of sorts), and have the impression boobs are slightly less swollen: because tissue has streched enough to make it less uncomfortable, or is it a bad sign? Oh well, only 5 more nights to go.


----------



## Perpetualwanderer

Snow flake- sending hugs, hope tomorrow goes okay.


POAS tonight and got a bfn as expected. Still early - only 10dpo but think it's probably another negative. It's so heartbreaking every.single.time.


----------



## Bella1234

Snowflake - happy birthday! Hope you are managing to have a good day despite everything, have you got anything nice planned for tonight? 

I also had my beta taken today, but won't get result until tomorrow. But don't really mind as my tests are coming out negative now so know already know the outcome. Just hoping it's a chemical and not ectopic now, and that the miscarriage won't be too bad as going away on Wed. Anyone had an early miscarriage before? Was it more like just a heavy period?


----------



## Bella1234

Perpetual - 10dpo is still very early, especially with evening urine, you still got plenty of time to change, keeping everything crossed for you


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Perpetualwanderer- that's the same as I was equivalent to 5dp5dt I had neg then two days later bfp so don't give up just yet others wait until at least 16dpo Hun another 6 days to go xx

Hey bella1234- I hope it isn't the case but if it is I've had an early miscarriage n like u said just like a heavy period with few extra cramps a hot bath helped me xx still fx for u for tomorrow xx


----------



## carrie r

Evening ladies! So sorry to those who have had bfn..sending u all hugs. 
Yay to the bfps! 

Godiva, today I've felt as u describe! Washing machine! Wind! But oh the pain! I thought I was going to pass out! Same with the boobs! 
Has it get better now? 
Xx


----------



## Notgeneric

Hi all.

I'm out. Tested today, got a bfn. I'm off progesterone and feel bloated. Still got one frostie.

Good luck to those who are still in. Good luck to everyone else and their next cycle. Xx


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Snowflake- happy birthday xxxxxxxxxx

Notgeneric-nooooooooo! I'm soooo sorry I really thought this was ur time xx was it ur OTD? I hope ur little Frostie works on your next cycle! Will u take a break and sometime out  now? Xx


----------



## kipperfish

@bella - I've had a number of early miscarriages and of course everyone is different but for me they've been like a heavy period, quite short lived in that I've only bled heavily with clotting for a day (defo no baths then) and then bled minorly for quite a number of days afterwards.  I've always just let nature take its course and my periods soon came back ready for normal life to resume. Wishing you lots of well wishes.

@notgeneric - sorry to hear your news

AFM - I'm 5 days post 3 day transfer and feeling much less pregnant as I was a few days ago. All other drugs out of my system, just the pessaries giving me minor sore boobs now, getting less sore by the day. I know it's not worked, I've been pregnant enough times to just know. I'm okay, feel quite upbeat today, kind of in a sod it mood! But the sun has been shining so that helps! I also have 2 frosties and of course my daughter so I have far less to be glum about, I feel lucky if anything. Onwards...

Hope everyone else feeling well/okay/loved 

x


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Kipperfish- why no baths? Xx I don't have a shower so can only have a bath lol xx


----------



## kipperfish

I personally just bled heavily for a day so there was no way I could have been in the bath!  I'd just skip the bath that day, use a hot water bottle and soak daily in the bath there after! I'm a massive bath fan but personally couldn't on the main day.  You should not use tampons for obvious reasons... x


----------



## Hays

My fertility clinic recommend no baths during the 2ww and I remember reading about hot baths whilst trying to conceive you shouldn't be sitting in hot water for too long


----------



## kipperfish

Hi @hays - yeah, sorry should have explained, we're actually discussing early miscarriages. x


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Kipperfish- I see what u mean now not the main day lol 
my hubby would love a shower in the house he hates baths loves showers but I've always used a bath lol my friends in work think I'm crazy as I have never lived in a house with a shower!! Lol xx 

Hays- yeah clinic recommended this to me too during 2ww (which I hate cause I love a boiling hot bath until my skin turns red lol) xx


----------



## Notgeneric

Thanks welshfrenchbulldog. Otd was Friday but I got a really faint positive then so was told to test today.

Kipper fish. Try to be positive, it's hard to tell yet. The pessaries give you symptoms.

Bella. I do agree with kipper fish. My last bfp was with my IVF cycle and it turned into a missed miscarriage and I waited for nature to take its course. Eventually, I bled really heavily one day that I had to spend an hour on the loo then it calmed down. A few days later, bleeding got heavy again then within an hour or so and the egg sac came out, was a bit like a deflated balloon. You probably don't get the egg sac part though this early on. I hope all is ok.


----------



## Bella1234

Notgeneric & kipper - thanks for sharing your experiences. How long did it take before nature took its course? X


----------



## kipperfish

@bella - I've had a few but it'll happen, trust your body, with very early you'll barely notice as they can come quickly after your period due date, otherwise a few weeks.  It's much better to let it happen naturally for your body and future conception but obviously if you're awaiting your period after a few months then speak to the Doc! If it's chemical then there is nothing major to see or expect other than a slightly heavier period. Try not to worry. Just ensure you have a hot water bottle and lots of love coming your way x


----------



## Godiva

carrie: tummy varies. It definitely looks and feels bloated with lots of cramps (especially when full bladder), but can really not identify where the cramps are coming from... Just have to wait, I suppose.


----------



## Bella1234

Kipper - thanks! Not worried as such, just wondered if I can expect it to happen over the next few days, as going away on holiday on wed. But I suppose it's different for everyone. Will just have to try to be prepared X x


----------



## Sandbaby

Bella- sorry to hear your news. I suppose if it was going to end like this then better sooner rather than later, I just hope it will all pass quickly for you. Do you have a future cycle planned? Enjoy your holiday x
Perpetual - still early to be testing good luck 
Notgeneric - I'm so sorry  
Kipper fish - it's hard to know what's going on with all the drugs in our system. It's still early days for you too!
Carrie and Godiva - not much wind for me lol but been reading that lots of pregnant ladies get windy!  

Afm I had a fair bit on brown crinone discharge last night. Dunno if that's because it has irritated my cervix which is quite common or old blood from implantation. I slept so badly once again waking up every few hours went to the loo a few times but that could be just because I was awake and I go a lot anyway. What is worrying me is that I don't have the heightened sense of smell I did with my first bfp in the 2ww, don't really feel pregnant but still cramping which I didn't get on my last bfn cycle. 7dp5dt today.


----------



## Sandbaby

Looks like its over for me. Some bleeding this morning, so far no strong AF cramps. 7dp5dt only. Never had this on my BFN or BFP cycles.


----------



## Bella1234

Sandbaby - thanks. Yeah, at least I know now, the waiting around second guessing everything is draining. We have 4 more frosties, and always said we would have a go with them (funds permitting) but then leave it after that. Won't go through any more full cycles. Not quite sure when we'll have the next FET, got a few nice things planned over the next month so will enjoy them with plenty of good wine   and then see where we go from there.
I'm sorry to hear you are worrying, could the bleeding have something to do with the extra shot you were given? Either way, a little bit of spotting/bleeding early on doesn't necessarily mean there is something wrong, keeping everything crossed for you X x


----------



## Sandbaby

Hi bella,
glad you have a back up plan and some things to look forward too. I don’t blame you for not wanting to do anymore full cycles. Don’t feel like it right now myself.
We have nothing frozen and probably moving soon so the search for a new clinic will begin. Just spoke to a nurse she said it shouldn’t have anything to do with yesterday’s shot but couldn’t really seem to help much. She said it would be better to see the doctor but not really sure what he’s gonna be able to do for me anyway.
The bleeding has stopped started pinkish had some red mixed with a lot of brown. Didn’t really have much cramping but I think it’s probably af as I have been having quite a few no.2s (Sorry tmi) like i do with af. Need to go food shopping but to scared to leave the house lol.
Clutching at straws but can’t see it working for us this time.


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Sand baby- I'm so sorry ur bleeding don't wanna build ur hopes up but could it be implantation bleeding some women get this Heard it's quite common as the brown would indicate old blood? 

Hi bella- I'm glad h got ur little Frosties as a back up I felt less pressure when I know I got Frosties there and enjoy ur wine and go from there 😘 xx


----------



## Sandbaby

Thanks welsh as you can imagine i have been googling and reading similar stories. The fact that it has stopped is kind of reassuring I suppose but there was some reddish blood in there so I can see af showing up at some point.   for a miracle.
How are you feeling?


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Sand baby- I bet u r I google everything lol 
I'm ok today thx for asking, no symptoms really to speak of which I dunno is a good or bad thing but I am having some sharp twinges now and then but that's about it xx


----------



## Snowflake~

Thank you everyone for the birthday messages xxxxxxxxx I relaxed with more than a few wines.

Sand baby I really hope the bleeding was a good sign rather than bad.

Hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## Snowflake~

My worlds crashing down had confirmation that my bloods were zero. Even though I already knew why does it hurt the same? Have to take my beloved 14yr old dog to the vet seems his heart is failing I feel really punished right now. Sorry for the rant. 
Xxx


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Snowflake- nooooooooo!! I can't believe it u could try n get over it but with ur poor doggie poorly too even more worry for you!!! I really hope ur dog gets better hopefully there is something the vet can do xxx sending all my love ur way xxx


----------



## Sandbaby

Glad your feeling good Welsh (for now at least)!
Snowflake sorry about your result. Even when you are expecting it it is still very upsetting. I hope your dog can get better.
I am expecting the same even though my BT isn't til Saturday my bleeding is now a steady although light flow of darkish red. I am devastated as I wasnt expecting af  today more like thursday or maybe even after bloods. Fortunately I only have very light cramps.


----------



## Perpetualwanderer

Happy Birthday Snowflake! Really sorry to hear about the awful news. Such an awful time. Sending you strength to get through today. Xxxx


Bella- my chemical pregnancy was early like yours, it was basically like a really heavy period, I bled like I'd never bled before for 4 days and then it just stopped randomly one evening. It was so heavy my GP wanted me to go to A&E that evening. It's not a great experience. I think I found that my hardest cycle, as I was pregnant for a time. So heart breaking.


----------



## jport

Hi all, been following your stories with great interest. Snowflake i'm really sorry to hear your news. I lost my dog in January the day after i had a BFN. Tough times indeed. Sending good vibes to you and your doggie. 

Today i am 8dp5dt this is the longest i've ever managed without testing. I feel pretty bloated all of the time but that's maybe because i'm eating loads. I have felt some definite tugs and ovary twinges over the past 5 days. My OTD is Saturday but my AF is due next couple of days so we'll see. Too many disappointments to try and second guess and i've never managed more than two weeks pregnant so i have no idea what to expect really. What a rollercoaster as always. I'm holding out until saturday to test though no matter what. 

Fingers crossed to all the ladies in waiting and hugs to those moving on to the next thing xxx


----------



## Godiva

Sorry to hear you are bleeding Sandbaby. Of course they say it is never over until OTD, so hopefully it is a false alarm (my clinic told me to test even if I had bled, but I get the impression you are followed up pretty well).

Snowflake: What a terrible time you are having! How is your dog now?

Jport: your OTD is same as mine and carries!

afm: hurricane had calmed down a it this morning, but back in full swing again. I have a tendency to quite some wind to start with, but it does seem worse now. If I get up quickly It feels like I have pulled a muscle in my groin, and my lower belly feels a bit like during stims.... Still holding out on not testing though .


----------



## Diana123

Hi all, 
Please can I join the group. I am day 11 5dt. Otd is tomorrow. I have few twinges here and there, tired most of the times. This is my 2nd cycle. Last one was 2014, didn't work out. I was broken. I don't feel ready for my test tomorrow. 
congrats to all bfp 🎉🎉🎉🎉 to all bfn    
All the best to you all


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Good luck for tomorrow Diana xxx


----------



## Godiva

good luck tomorrow, diana


----------



## Diana123

Welsh and Godiva thank you 😘😘😘


----------



## Sandbaby

Hi to everyone.
Af is in full flow now. I will suffer the crinone until Saturday when I have my BT just in case, but I think it's safe to say it was ok to have a glass of wine this evening. I am just disappointed that I it came extra early and I wasn't really prepared for it. Cried a lot today but felt better when DH got home, he said he was sorry it was his fault and that we'll try again by the end of the year wherever we may be by then. For now I'm happy to have a few months break to enjoy with my beautiful son that I realise I am so lucky to have. Hopefully one day he will have the sibling he deserves.
Wishing you all the best ladies, and lots of


----------



## Alex1979

YOU ALL NEED TO READ!!!

Firstly im really sorry I haven't been around for your support, after my BFN I just needed some time, I really thought I was going to be OK but needed a little time to break, im so so sorry for all the BFN's I know how you feel but you all need to read this and it may make you  

My DH has been off all week with a horrible cold that he has now given to me! well he has been on the sofa all the time watching super natural drinking apple juice and complaining how hes dying! (yes im still going to work)

well I have been testing in secret and didn't realise this morning I picked up the water glass from the bathroom to do the test downstairs in hiding in the living room! YEAH YOU BLOODY GUESSED IT!!

HE ONLY WENT AND DRANK MY WIZZ THAT I FORGOT AND LEFT ON THE TABLE!!!!!!!  HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAAA
he thought it was his apple juice!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA                  

yeah so im grounded and im on brew duty for a month and he has hidden the sticks!!

I think its over for me, still getting BFN's but today made me smile!

Keep going and stay strong girls, our struggle will only make us stronger and appreciate what we have more, thank you for all of you support, and kind words, we will truy all make the best mammys one day! OTD in 2 days so will let you know how I get on 
Sandbaby - Snowflake - Bella1234 im thinking of you   and   to you all xx


----------



## Godiva

Lol Alex! What a way to be found out as a secret tester on top of it all... Hope you feel better soon. (I suppose the cold is the reason he did not smell/taste it was not apple juice)


----------



## Notgeneric

Alex1979 that is so funny. It made me smile. Sorry it's over for you too xx

Thanks for sharing your funny story and all your support during my 2ww xx


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Alex1979-that is hilarious 😂😂😂😂 xx


----------



## carrie r

Diana, best of luck for tomorrow   
Alex, that's hilarious, I nearly peed my pants!  
Afm..still feeling..odd. Bloated, tummy a bit sore. Indigestion. Oh..and plenty of wind! 
Godiva, I too have not tested...being good, although nearly cracked this morning! 


Xx


----------



## kipperfish

Very funny.

As for me, I'm 6dp3dt, still feel nothing, my symptoms from the harvesting have all but gone, (makes me realise just how hormonal and pregnant they made me feel, I responded well!), I feel next to nothing now, despite the pessaries, just plain old normal me. I know it hasn't worked. I'm okay with that though, beginners luck would have been too good!  I am going to call the clinic tomorrow to see if I can have my frosties put back asap for another attempt. I know you'll say it's too early to know but I have always just felt it before! I couldn't feel more normal or symptomless. Feeling determined and onwards! Hope everyone well x


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Kipper fish- I did the same as u n felt the same was symptomless even rang the clinic for follow up appt discuss next cycle they refused as said it was way too early as I tested 5dp5dt it was negative I was 110% it hadn't worked n ur about the same time now! There will be no hcg or if there is there won't be much in your system yet so not many symptoms can be had really? Don't lose hope just yet according to the embryo timeline it would only just started to imbed today so hang in there xxxxxxxxx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

kipperfish - I know you already know I'm going to say this but it really is too early. On my BFP cycle, I was 100% convinced that it was going to work... until I got to around the same point as you, 4dp5dt. I didn't feel anything. I was so sure that it was all over because first time lucky would have been too lucky. You're still in the window for implantation, you're so early on. It's great that you have frosties to think about but hold off thinking about them just yet. It's not over until it's over.  

carrie r - Oh I am with you on the plenty of wind.  A seriously unwanted cyclogest side effect!

Notgeneric, Alex - I'm so sorry to hear of your BFNs.  Take care of yourselves. Alex, I loved your pee story. 

Sandbaby - I'm so sorry you are bleeding so soon.  You do right having that glass of wine I think.

Diana - Good luck for OTD tomorrow!

Godiva, jport - Good work on not testing yet, you are doing so well holding out.

Snowflake - Hugs to you  I'm sorry to hear about your dog, too.

AFM 4dp3dt now and still with the twinges and a really warm feeling in my lower abdomen, who knows what's going on in there? Timeline says attachment/implantation from today so hopefully good things are happening.


----------



## kipperfish

You're all so lovely but I know, will all my other pregnancies, literally every one I have sweated every night, it's always been my sign, my temp obviously rises, until that happens I know it's not to be! Let's hope for a temp rise tonight! Lol xxx


----------



## Sandbaby

Haha haha Alex you have been very naughty!! Would love to have seen the look on your DH's face when he realised what it was!! Thanks for all your support you have been great hopefully a bfp will come your way soon.
Kipper fish - you never know as they say every pregnancy is different. Still early days yet. Fx.
Sarahsuperdork - hoping you're twinges are a good sign.
Notgeneric - so sorry about your bfn.  
Diana - good luck for today
Carrie and Godiva and jport - good signs for you all so far. Hoping this is it for you!
Will let you know how I get on on Saturday. I think we all know what the outcome will be though!!  Xxx


----------



## Perpetualwanderer

Alex- a brilliant story! Thanks! Feel awful today so it's nice to have a smile on my face!

Good luck Diana!

Sandbaby-  Keep the hope- you never know! Xx


AFM- I'm struggling today- the cyclogest is really kicking my ar$e! I've had bloating, cramping and nausea. It's so bad I'm considering the possibility that I may have a tummy bug. Also very burpy.  

OTD in in 2 days but think it will be a BFN - got my usual sore (.)(.) in prep for AF.


----------



## lemongrass

Hello ladies!

I can't quite believe it, but I got a BFP!  Very happy, obviously, though conscious that it is still early days.  Got to rush to a meeting now but will post more later.   to you all xx


----------



## Perpetualwanderer

OMG- congrats lemongrass!!!!!! Amazing news!!!


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Congratulations lemongrass!


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Congrats lemongrass ekkkk I know how u feel excited but nervous too xxx soooo chuffed for u


----------



## MrsC2015

Hi ladies may I please join this thread? 

I'm 30,from Wales,dh is 35. Both have children from previous relationships but can't conceive now. We've been trying a year with no joy,and last week had the horrible news that's although I'm ok,and dh's count and motility are OK his morph is only 0.5% so we may never conceive without help. We're currently waiting to see the fertility specialist but hoping for a miracle in the mean time. 

I'm 2dpo and trying to keep some hope. Dh has been on a cocktail of vitamins this month and I practically hung upside down after BD so FX!


----------



## Perpetualwanderer

Welcome Mrs C!


----------



## Chiggs83

Congratulations Lemongrass!!

Sorry to anyone experiencing a BFN, but I'd just like to say that the only symptom I had before my BFP was AF pains, and the line was so faint on OTD (9dp5dt) that had I tested any earlier it would have been a BFN and I would have believed it was all over. So stay strong and stop testing early!! 

AFM, I had my BFP last Thursday, was told to test again today which I did with a Clearblue, which said 2-3weeks!! Yay! Can't quite believe after 5 years of BFN's!  So off to the clinic this afternoon for round 2 of intralipids and viability test booked for 1st April  

xx


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Welcome Mrs C xx

Chiggs83- amazing shows the hcg is rising I read u can only get 2-3 weeks on clearblue if hcg is between 200-1000 so that's great news xx i agree testing early does make u worry when u don't see anything n u do think it's all over!! I'm a fine one to talk I'm the worst I poas everyday to check lines getting darker lmao my OTD was 14dp5dt so much longer to wait I still have 2 days until OTD but having the line almost as dark as test line now today so feeling reassured but I'm my worst enemy cause if that line got lighter I'd freak!! Got a scan 31/3 supposed to be 6 week scan but couldn't get in until 6weeks 3 days hoping I might see something then! Do u get a scan is that what the viability test is? Xx


----------



## Sandbaby

Congratulations Lemongrass and chiggs!!! Wishing you both healthy pregnancies.


----------



## Perpetualwanderer

Congrats Chiggs!!! I'm so pleased for you!


----------



## Chiggs83

Thanks everyone!

Yes Welsh, the viability test is the scan you'll be having too. I understand it's to check heartbeat and numbers, eeek!!! 😊


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Chiggs83- great here's to another 2ww then lol xx


----------



## pollimingi

hello, hello ladies of faith

congrats to lemongrass and chiggs ad other that i could nt  read their good stories

sandy and alex m so sorry that you joined our que of the bfs but alex i have ever laughed this good since my bfn but you not alone i also did almost the same i peed o a glass and left it in the bathroom ad it was my secret glass of testing DH took it and use it to wash teeth while i didnt soak it ad till today i said nothing as i was embarrased  he didnt know i had a test left.

afm: on my appointment wit FS last week he told me that he thinks the reason it didnt work its because when they did laporascopy my bowel and other organs where closely attached to each other due to  adhesions and scar tissue due to my previous operations: 2 laporascopy, appendix so that make it difficult fot the blood to flow from my feet to uterus and the embroy need more blood flow before the procedure i had to do another op to check endo and open my tubes near the ovaries but that didnt help as my tubes are severly damaged due to endo. so i took upon myself to self medicate by using serrapeptase, royal jelly,Co Q10 and multivitamins for women, he also prescribed  DHEA for my eggs so hope in the  next three months the  will be a different story to tell. 

ladies in wating ensure blood flows to the uterus ,i dnt know how. GL to all


----------



## Diana123

Had my test this morning, bfn. I feel 😰😰😰😰😡😡😡😡. I had a strange dream, someone telling me that I wasn't pregnant. So when I woke up I just knew. Strange haaa. 
I have booked my f/up tomorrow. Thank God I still have 4 mo Frosties. 
Congrats lemongrass and chiggs 🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉
All the best to you all😘😘😘😘😘


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Oh no Diana  I'm so sorry. Hope you take comfort from your frosties.


----------



## Diana123

Thanx Sarah


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

I'm so sorry Diana 123 great u got ur Frosties and such a quick follow up for tomorrow fx for ur next cycle xx


----------



## Love_awaits

Hi Ladies, just had FET this morning. May I join this thread please? Just so I don't go insane waiting.   OTD is on the 27th of March.


----------



## mathiesonch

I'm due to test on Friday 18 March but I have noticed some blood on wiping today, should I b concerned? Does it mean the treatment has been unsuccessful?


----------



## bk2013

hey all
can i hop on board. had 5dt yesterday so now PUPO with 3 embies snuggling in. OTD 26 March.

xx


----------



## tinkerbello

Hi all! 

Had our 5 day ET on March 9th, it is a donor egg one, I couldn't wait and started testing on 5dp, so I have 3 positive tests 

But still waiting for march 21st for my blood test! 

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Tinkerbello- congrats xxx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

mathiesonch - There are lots of potential reasons for small bleeds during the 2ww (implantation is one of them) and it definitely doesn't mean you're out yet. 

Welcome Love awaits and bk. 

Congratulations tinkerbello!

Had AF-type feelings all day today 5dp3dt hoping it's just implantation.


----------



## mathiesonch

Sarahsuperdork - thanks for advice. This waiting is a nightmare, the minute seen blood just got really emotional x


----------



## A123

Hi girls,

I have been lurking but not posting. I'm so sorry for the negatives this month :-( seems like so many. Congrats to all the positives.

I am driving myself mad here (again) as another month of TTC naturally comes to a close. I have been trying naturally for a long time but seemingly (due to my addiction to POAS) I don't give up hope. Every month I think I will wait for af, but every time I test!

Today I tested and got a negative 10DPO. When I went back to it 2 hours later it was a squinter. And I really do mean a squinter. My husband couldn't even see it. Can I please post it here to get your view? How do I do it?

Then, you can tell me if I'm crazy and seeing things, it's an evap, or a faint faint positive?! 

A123 xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

A123 - Host it on tinypic.com and then paste the link here,- it's still very early but possible to get a BFP at 10dpo. 

/links


----------



## A123

http://i64.tinypic.com/i6wbuo.jpg

Thank you Sarah.

Hope this works  xx

Links


----------



## lemongrass

Hello!

Thank you very much Perpetual, sarahsuperdork, welshfrenchbulldog, sandbaby and pollimingi!  I appreciate your support

Congrats Chiggs!  I think I missed your announcement last week.

Congrats Tinkerbello! 

Diana,  I'm really sorry about your BFN.  4 frosties is amazing though - did you get them all in one go? Good that you've booked a follow-up so quickly.  It helps to have an action plan.

Hello to the newbies, Mrs C, bk2013 and A123 - lots of numbers!  I have loved being on this site 

Afm, lots of bloating today - mmmm, nice.  Took another test out of paranoia.  Time still feels like it is going slowly, even now I know the result!

xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

I think I see a squinty line?


----------



## Chiggs83

Thanks Lemongrass. Time has practically stopped for me too. I didn't test until ITD but am now testing every other day!! Having never had a BFP before this cycle I'm now lining all my tests up on my dressing table and just keep staring at them, think I may have gone mad!!

A123 - I can't decide if I can see a line or not. To start with I looked and thought definitely not, and then I looked again and thought maybe. Have you tested again this morning?!? Got fx for you!

Diana-sorry about your BFN, enjoy a glass of wine or two and make a plan for you and your Frosties xx

Sarahsuperdork-don't give up yet.

Xx


----------



## kipperfish

So this morning this happened.... I'm 8 days post 3 day transfer and I decided to do a test. It came out like this moments later. I've lost the packet, just saw on the wrapper it's a lloyds pharmacy own brand early test. I don't know if it's good or bad. I still don't feel pregnant and have had zero aches or niggles. Nothing. Hummmmmmm......


----------



## kipperfish

http://i68.tinypic.com/slo1s4.jpg

/links


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Now that one is definitely a line!!


----------



## tinkerbello

This is a line


----------



## bk2013

*kipperfish* definately can see a line

*a123* unsure - look once and cant see a line but look again and can see an extremely faint line. have you tested again today?


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Kipper fish- that's a line congrats ekkkkk xx


----------



## Alex1979

well girls this is a goodbye and good luck, BFN today, so that's that, we cant afford any other treatment.

these last three years have been the hardest of my life, its strange how the world seems to carry on when mine has now stopped! this gruelling struggle of fighting with doctors selling everything I own and breaking in front of strangers has only been possible with girls like you.

you truly are a wonderful breed, every 2ww I have been on you have treated me as one of you and not just a bank account or patient number, I really wish you all the best in the future and hopefully one day ill get my BFP! but for now im out.

take care and for a final time     and   to you all xxxx


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Alex1979- awwww Alex I'm so sorry I know how u feel when u say ur life seems to stop it may take a while to get over these last three years and who knows what monies u could come into the next few years I hope n pray u will have ur little one soon. You have been a great support to me n all the other women and I hope we have helped u even if it's just a little bit xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Alex I am so sorry, look after yourself lovely


----------



## kipperfish

Hi all. Thanks. I know it's a line but should it be a cross? I've just done a viola orange test and nothing, never used one before, they seem crappy. Ugh, frustrated now....


----------



## A123

Hello lovely ladies,

Thank you so much for your replies  

I don't think it's a BFP for me, it's against the odds anyway! I will test in a couple of days and see xx

Kipper fish - that's deffo a line and not a squinter 

Alex - I am so sorry my darling, my heart hurts for your news xx

Chiggs, BK, Sarah xx thanks for your words of support and opinion xxx

Hoping for miracles this month for us xxx


----------



## kipperfish

Sorry to hear of the BFN and wishing good luck to those waiting.  Thanks for all your comments, I just went to buy more tests and now have two definite BFP's!!!!  Can't believe it. I'm 8 days post 3 day transfer so hoping it's not still the Ovitrelle in my system. By pure chance I had blood tests booked today (for routine meds I take for arthritis) and asked them to pop on an HCG test too, which they did. I won't get the results until tomorrow but I suspect my doc will offer me another early next week to test against today's one...anyway, a long long way to go but for today I'm going to enjoy the sunshine and feel smiley. Thanks all x


----------



## lilo

Kipper. That's fantastic news. 
Sorry to those of you with a bfn over the past couple of days. Sending love and hugs. X


----------



## catlady30

Hi, can I join this thread please?
I am currently on 2 ww, OTD is next Wednesday, 23 March. I had a day 4 transfer of a top grade blastocyst on Saturday. Been having mild cramps more or less ever since and am so worried that AF is on its way. Had some twinges on Saturday evening after the transfer, then same thing on Sunday night, strong enough to waken me up. Feel like the only thing holding back my period is all the meds I'm on, but trying to tell myself that the cramps mean that my uterus is just stretching, etc. No other real 'symptoms' apart from slightly veiny (.)(.) last night. Will be on (.)(.)-watch again tonight  
Have been following this thread for the last day or two. So sorry to see so many bfn's. Congrats on all the long-awaited bfp's.


----------



## princessb26

Hi,

Catlady - I had my transfer the exact same day! I was told to wait until the 24 the tho  I had a 5 day good quality blasto transferred. I too had twinges etc but now they seem to have stop or got less frequent, hope thats not a bad sign too.

I was just a bit naughty and tested (little late in the day but they arrived in the post) unfortunately it was negative 
Do you think I have tested too early? Is there a chance this could change by Weds?
kipperfish - fantastic news!
Goodluck to everyone!!!!! xxx


----------



## catlady30

Hi Princess, good to have someone at the same stage as me  
I think you have tested very early  . I read somewhere that implantation usually occurs 6-10 dpo, then it takes the kidneys up to 4 days to release the HCG. I'm terrified of testing to be honest, so I'm not even tempted at the minute. I still feel like transfer was only yesterday and I don't want to let go of that feeling, when we left the clinic, knowing that we had a perfect blastocyst. It's hard not knowing how it has done.since then....
It's such a difficult wait, isn't it? How are you putting the time in?


----------



## princessb26

I know Catlady, naughty me! Thing is, if it came back positive I wouldnt have believed it anyway and it was a more cheapy version, im keeping the goodstuff (clearblue) for test day!  

This 2ww is harder then I imagined, forever googling things and reading forums! Its good to know we are all in the same boat and understand.
Agree, its nice to hold on to the fact we have a good blasto and not kill the dream just yet!

How are you doing? 
x


----------



## Godiva

Congrats for the BFP, Kipper.
Sorry for the BFNs... big hug!
I am probably going to cave this evening (told DH). My belly has been uncomfortable all day today. My gynae did not seem extremely worried about my symptoms, but I just would like to know now whether it is positive. Of course a negative evening test on day 10 does not mean a definite BFN, and I would be devestated. A negative would however decrease the chances of my symptoms being OHSS-related, I would just feel crap without hope then ;-) . Also some issue with my work planning tomorrow that I would like to be able to say for sure that I am pregnant, as it would make it easier to explain escaping X-ray exposure... Just hate it that now I have to avoid questions about pregnancy, as not everybody has to know I had a cycle, to then have to explain if cycle turns out to have been negative.


----------



## catlady30

Quite right - too early to roll out the good stuff!
I'm really struggling today, to be honest. I even emailed my clinic about the cramps! Anyway, they said that the cramps are completely normal and are a sign that my uterus is working away. It settled me for an hour and now I'm back to worrying as my legs have been heavy and sore too, just like when AF is due. This is my third cycle and best yet in terms of embryo development but think my body is letting me down in terms of implantation/receptivity. Feeling so disappointed and scared! Poor hubby is so good but I know I'm tormenting him  
Sorry for being so selfish. Hoping tomorrow is a better day.
Put away those test sticks now, Princess!


----------



## princessb26

Awwww Im sorry your feeling it today, as they said it could be a good sign!!!!!

Yes sticks are defo away until at least a few days.

Lets hope we all on 2ww can find the strength to stay away from the early sticks and have a BFP at the end. 

x


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Welcome to catlady30 and princessb26 good luck during ur 2ww xx

Kipperfish- it's a defo then 💕

Godiva- fx for later then xxxxx when u say 10 days is that past a 5dt or 3dt or EC? X


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Put away those pee sticks ladies!!


----------



## catlady30

Thanks Princess x.
Thanks Welsh x.
Good luck Godiva!


----------



## lemongrass

Congrats Kipperfish!  

Godiva, fingers crossed for later for you. 

Welcome Catlady and Princess!  And princess, yes that does sound early to test, so please don't be disheartened.

Alex, I'm really sorry to hear about your BFN, and I wish you fortitude in deciding your next steps  

Hello to Sarah, Welshfrench, Lilo, 123 and everyone else!


----------



## Godiva

Yesterday was 10 dp 5dt. Got home after an evening class, having forced myself to make the 10 min train ride without going to the loo although I desperately needed to. Managed to get home and find a recipient, and then waited for DH to come home. After a tense 30 seconds from dipping the stick into the pee, watching the horzontal bar filling up towrds the control, the control starting to turn blue we could see a faint vertical line appearing on the plus. Within less then a minute (while instructions tell you to wait at least 2 minutes) there was no doubt: BFP !
This morning all the discomfort I was feeling yesterday seems to have decreased, so there is very likely to have been a factor of stress too... At least now I can quite clearly state I can not work in certain places, without having to dodge questions because I was still PUPO   . Officially pregnant now   .


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Congrats Godiva ekkkk so pleased for u xx


----------



## lemongrass

Hooray! Congrats Godiva! Fantastic news. Can't believe  you tested with your DH there! That would have been way too much pressure for me!  But obviously lovely for you both when it turned out to be positive


----------



## kipperfish

Hooray! X


----------



## Perpetualwanderer

Today is OTD for me and as expected it's a BFN. We will be out now for a few months while we save for the next lot of IUI so good luck to you all. Congrats to the BFP's and hugs to BFN's. 
Xx


----------



## catlady30

Congrats Godiva, that's wonderful news!  
Hello to everyone else  . Who is still to test? I've looked back over the last few pages, but so much activity on this thread.
Afm - got myself into an awful state yesterday evening. Could not stop crying. Maybe all the hormones that I'm on have some part in it, but mostly I just feel like this cycle is over for me. I'm 6dp4dt today. Been having AF-like cramps more or less since transfer. Have no inclination to test. In any case, it's too early. Will probably cave next Tuesday night, before I go to my clinic on Wednesday morning for the blood test...


----------



## catlady30

Sorry for your bfn, Perpetual x


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Congratulations Godiva!

So sorry Perpetual  take care of yourself. 

Big milestone for me today, 7dp3dt and no bleed yet. This was the day AF started on my last cycle so I had a horrible mental block about it. Another hurdle jumped.


----------



## jport

Soooooooooooooooo tomorrow is my OTD. This is the longest i've managed to hold off testing. But this morning I woke up at 5am and mind was racing so i decided to do it and it's a BFP two very clear lines arrived immediately. Tested again immediately with a fresh one and again immediately two strong lines. tested a third time ( ) with a clearblue and it says "PREGNANT"    

I really really can't believe it. 

I know with others I have been interested in their symptoms so i will share mine. This has felt quite different to past tries but overall symptoms have been mild and nothing i would notice if i wasn't really focused on it. Mostly twinges and flutters in unusual places, underneath and above belly button, on my waist, underneath the boobs! Slight full feeling and kind of like a period type ache but not as painful. No tiredness, boobs are less sore than with normal period which is why i thought this was a no. I've had a touch of euphoric feelings and then a couple of low days. The other notable thing has been heart palpitations. Overall i've had a feeling of wellbeing that felt a bit like how i feel around ovulation, kind of good   . I had 2 tiny spots of pinkish colour 3 days ago when i wiped after a wee (TMI sorry) but nothing else.

So there you go. I guess the adventure begins.

Best of luck to you all, it's early days for me so i guess anything could happen. But for now, thanks so much to you all, i think this is a great support network at such a difficult time. Unless you're going through it i think it's really hard to understand. Sending positive vibes to those still waiting and those thinking about the next thing. And of course congrats to all the March BFPs xxx


----------



## lilo

Godiva and JPort - yay for the bfps. Great news. 
Hugs to you perpetual. Such a hard process.
Sarah - so pleased you have jumped that hurdle. X


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Congratulations jport! Thanks for sharing your symptoms.


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Jport- so pleased for u yay congrats xx 
Godiva and jport there's another thread for bfps due November/December 2016 join us there kinda lonely at the mo and it's an anxious time and u can air all concerns there too aswell as here more support the better xx


----------



## jport

thanks all xxx

Welshfrenchbulldogmummy - great idea i'll see you there xx


----------



## catlady30

Congratulations jport!
Sarah - great that you have got over that hurdle. When's your OTD?
X


----------



## lemongrass

So sorry perpetual - all the best for the future, and  

Jport - congrats!  Interesting to hear your symptoms.  I also had some things that seemed positive (cramps 5-6 days post transfer, increased CM (sorry if too much info!), feeling more tired), but others (like sore boobs when recently they had been very sore before AF) seemed to point the other way.  I actually thought I was out the day before OTD as I suddenly had a little bit of brown spotting mixed with some crinone discharge.  I even took a pad with me to work!  But then there was no more blood and when I tested that evening it was positive! 

Welshfrench - thanks for the tip re that thread. I'll see you on it! Xx


----------



## lemongrass

Hey Welshfrench, where is that thread on the site?  I can't find it


----------



## Love_awaits

Morning ladies! 

Congrats jport on your BFP!  

Just a quick question ladies. This is my first FET and wondering if anyone has the same symptoms with progesterone. I started Cyclogest a week ago and it has been ok. Since FET 2 days ago I've been nauseas with sore boobs. AF is due in about 5 days. And I know it's too early for any kind of pregnancy symptoms. It's a bit worrying. I'm struggling finishing my toast. Just keep wanting to retch but the sick feeling wears off as the day gets on. Unfortunately the sore boobs remain.


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Lemongrass I hope this works 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=343763.0


----------



## Godiva

Perpetual: so sorry to hear you tested negative...

Jport: congratulations! I hope I did not lead you astray ;-)
Welsh: I will see whether I move on to the next forum... At the moment I do not feel too stressed: just happy to have reached this first milestone. It is sinking in in steps.
Lemongrass: as we had to go down the donor-route I want to keep DH as involved as possible. It would not feel fare to test without him being there too. I did not want to know the results before him... Actually, I was about to chicken out of testing early, and he dragged me to the bathroom  (after I had warned him to watch out he did not knock my recipient over when he went in on coming home)  .
Love_awaits: did you trigger for your FRET? Might be trigger (or nerves). I did not experience that sort of symptom with my progesteron pessaries. When I triggered for my IUI I felt so sick, although part was nerves as it was worse on the way to the clinic...

Symptoms: I still believe you never know. I had a heavy, full feeling in my pelvis from 5-6dp5dt, like when stimulating (the feeling had disappeared after the egg collection), and more tenderness again, like I had the first few days after EC. Then I started to panick as my belly seemed to swell, and especially yesterday (10dp5dt) my belly was big, tender and even painful. Felt something like heartburn too during those 24 h. I must say that today I just have some AF-like backpain every now and then, the rest all seems to have quieted down immensely since I tested, so I think there must have been a large factor of stress there too.
Oh, and from about d5-7 I had terrible wind (much more than I even usually have), and these past few days I seem to be burping all the time.
I had very sore boobs in the beginning (probably due to stims) but these last couple of days they actually seem slightly less painful. Perhaps the skin has just stretched enough to encompass them ;-) .


----------



## lilo

Hmm. Anyone else got/had sharp pains when moving from sitting to standing? No clue what that's all about. x


----------



## Love_awaits

Hi Lilo,
I had those sharp pains when I had a BFP on my last IVF. Not sure if it's related but it lasted thru the whole pregnancy. So when I get up, I have to get up slowly. Sometimes when I get up and accidentally cough would trigger that as well. I'm not sure what it is. I've asked Drs and midwives and physios and all they said were pregnancy related symptoms (since I didn't have them on normal days). 

And I'm 2dp5dFET and I had it this morning. I'm not reading too much into it as it is way too early. I blame it on progesterone. Loool. I blame everything on progesterone. 

Godiva, no I didn't have any trigger shot on FET. And I was ok on Progynova apart from painful menstrual cramps. These hungover feeling only started a week after cyclogest. I'm guessing it took that long to reach a steady state in the blood stream? God knows! Loool. 

Hope everyone else is well and all the best to those testing today! xxx


----------



## lemongrass

Thanks welshfrench!

Loveawaits and lilo - I sometimes get those pains when I stand up too.  But I wouldn't call them pains exactly - more like a tightening sensation.  Don't know what would cause that ...

xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

I've had lots of sharp pains. I figured it was my ovaries still enlarged and settling down. They feel like pulled muscle type pains. They were worse when I coughed or sneezed but seem to have stopped now.


----------



## catlady30

Those pains sound very positive, ladies. Wish I had them too!!
Princess - how are you feeling today?
X


----------



## lilo

I'm not sure what they are to be honest. I've had discomfort in some way ever since ec. Half way today but feel like I still have such a long way until otd. X


----------



## princessb26

I had those kind of pains for a few days after transfer, mine has now died off which I'm concerned is not a positive sign  


I am ok, I tested again this morning....I know! I shouldnt   It was negative, its driving me crazy   but its 10 days since egg collection (8/3) and 6 since 5 day transfer...I figure something should be showing?!!!!!!!

How are you Catlady? Tempted?

Lilo - when are you due to test?

x


----------



## lilo

I have ages to go. Test day is Good Friday x


----------



## princessb26

Im the Thursday... feels like forever.

Hopefully once this weekend is over girls it wont feel so far away and we all get the BFP 
X


----------



## lilo

Yep. Roll on next week X


----------



## catlady30

My OTD is next Wednesday so there will be a run of tests next week eek! Princess - you're a bad influence!   I'm not even inclined to test. I know it would be a negative at this stage and I just could not do with that at the minute. Feeling much brighter than yesterday though, which was a bad bad day.
Still googling like mad and have noticed today that progynova is full of side effects too, including menstrual-like pains. Hope that's why I feel the way I do.
Last day off work today, back Monday and not looking forward to it. Feel like I should have spent my time off better, but maybe just pottering round the house like I have been, is actually ok. Hoping hubby will get home from work at a decent time and we can make some nice pans for the weekend. Anybody doing anything nice to distract themselves?
I'm away out for some retail therapy now. Got a gift voucher for my birthday which was on Tuesday, and it's burning a hole in my handbag! Princess - I shall return test-less!


----------



## Godiva

Lilo: I had those pains too! mostly 7-9dp5dt.


----------



## sarahsuperdork

I'm the day after you lilo but I will test Friday if not before. Debated whether or not to buy tests today! I got a BFP previously on 7dp5dt so wondering if I should test this Sun (9dp3dt) but I only want to know if it's a BFP.


----------



## princessb26

sarahsuperdork - Why do we do it to ourselves   and test early when we know it will be negative, suppose a little part of us still hope positive even tho to early!

Catlady - I have a baby shower to attend tomo   which will be fun, im not going to breakdown at the sight of all the baby stuff just yet! Enjoy your retail therapy.


----------



## catlady30

I've been debating when to test too, Sarah. My OTD is Wednesday but I want to know before I go to clinic and was thinking Tuesday evening when I get home from work. I'll be 10dp4dt then. I know Wednesday am would be better but there will be tears either way and I don't want to go to clinic with my face all puffy.
X

Oh Princess, you are a strong lady if you can face a baby shower during your 2ww! I really struggle seeing pregnant friends, but strangely it's not as hard once the baby has been born...?


----------



## lilo

Don't think I will test at all before otd. I also couldn't handle the not knowing if negative. 

I am much earlier than that Godiva. Only 5dp 2dt. X


----------



## princessb26

Ladies,

Im not booked in for another appt with my clinic yet? For bloods or anything, just said test on a certain day and call us with results?!


----------



## lilo

My clinic said the same. X


----------



## sarahsuperdork

I'm testing at home and phoning with the results too. No blood test.


----------



## catlady30

My clinic likes me to go in for a blood test because an HPT may not show up an ectopic pregnancy but a blood test will. Please don't quote me on that but that's my understanding. Also useful to find out the Beta to know if implantation happened at all.


----------



## sarahsuperdork

I do wish I was going to have a beta for the implantation reason, though I don't suppose it makes any difference in the grand scheme of things. When I asked a nurse, she said the clinic was too big and too busy to do bloods for everyone.


----------



## catlady30

Sarah, I know what you mean. This is my third cycle and I usually do an HPT before the blood test at the clinic albeit only the day before. I've only had bfn's so far. It's so gutting then to have to go for bloods but that's how they do things. X


----------



## Love_awaits

Hehe been reading today's posts. Testing early? One of my previous cycle buddy tested at 5dp5dt as she was getting serious pregnancy symptoms and she had a BFP. I told her I am not that brave.  so I guess 5 days post 5 days transfer should be sufficient but I recalled on my last BPF at 9dp5dt and it was the faintest blink and you miss it line. DH had the honour of reading the results and he was in the bathroom for ages! I was getting worried. I opened the door and I saw a man pondering over the instruction paper. What does he know! Looool. 

I'm trying to go till OTD on the 27th but we all know what will happen. I bought FR and CB digital today and kept the receipts. Will test with the hospital stick first and if it's a BFN will return the rest. 

Princess, I don't think the side pains are related to pregnancy or non pregnancy. I do have a cyst on the same side so I'm guessing in my case pregnancy hormones mess everything up. The same with me being on Progynova. Made my AF cramps so painful I felt like I was in labour for 5 days and couldn't take Ibruprofen.

Night everyone. I'm just lying on the sofa with the worst hung over feeling yet again.


----------



## carrie r

Hi all, well it's definitely time I was sleeping but can't! Hpt in the morning as it's OTD! My clinic too just asks for a call, no bloods! Then it's scan in three weeks if it's a BFP. 
Anyway,   for me ladies. Sending u all love. Xxx


----------



## Love_awaits

All the best for tomorrow Carrie! xxx


----------



## carrie r

Thank u Love...brain just won't switch off! Lol. Xx


----------



## lilo

Good luck Carrie. X


----------



## Godiva

UK clinic I had treatment with does not do bloods, only scan 3 weeks later. They said bloods were just to reassure me. My Belgian FS (who has followed me from the start of our issues) also told me about hcg and progesterone for ectopic (not quite sure what they see), so probably getting some bloods this morning after all (have to be near hospital anyway).


----------



## bk2013

morning all

quick question - 4dp5dt today and this morning feeling very light-headed and blurred vision - could this be down to meds? (im on prednisolone, clexane and had pregnyl on tuesday, thursday and today.

also for those of you having tx at uk clinics that do not do bloods - could you go to your GP and ask for a HCG beta? that is what i am going to do and have done on previous cycles.

xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

bk I would perhaps phone your clinic because they can be symptoms of OHSS. How many eggs did you have collected? The more eggs, the more of a risk you are. Pregnyl is a hCG shot so that can trigger OHSS as well.

carrie I hope you got your BFP this morning.

I'm 8dp3dt and caved already... I wouldn't call it a BFP more a LFP but we did get a second line this morning so cautiously excited!!  

http://i68.tinypic.com/15fptu0.jpg

/links


----------



## Mrsfw

Good morning ladies, please can I join, I'm 7dp5dt with 2 frozen embryos. Wishing everyone luck. My test day is Easter Sunday, I am with UCH.

Xx


----------



## bk2013

*sarahsuperdork* tx was DD so no EC. have emailed my clinic as its in greece - waiting to hear back.


----------



## Betty2015

Hi ladies, can I join??  My OTD is 29th March when I will be 12DP5DT, but I reckon I'll cave before that and test on the 26th which will be 9DP.  

Currently 2DP5DT and have no real symptoms other than slightly tender boobs and getting a bit irritated from the Cyclogest pessaries.  I'm having DE IVF and cycled in Cyprus.

I've had SET and can't believe I'm in the 2ww.


----------



## carrie r

Hi my lovely ladies! It's a BFP!! I'm so happy, but trying to b calm..don't want a repeat of last times miscarriage. I hope u r all having a great weekend. Keeping everything crossed for all of u. Xx


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Great news congrats Carrie


----------



## carrie r

Sarahsuperdork! I've just looked at ur post! Hooray! So excited for u. Xxxx


----------



## Chiggs83

Loving the number of BFPs - congratulations to all!! Super Saturday

Xx


----------



## catlady30

Hi Carrie and Sarah - congrats on your bfp's!!!!


----------



## lemongrass

Congratulations Carrie and Sarah!  So happy for you both.  When are your EDDs?  Mine is 22 November (I think) 

Xx


----------



## lilo

Yay Carrie. That's great news. X


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Lemongrass mine is 21/11/16 💕 ur a day after me xx


----------



## princessb26

Congrats on your BFP's ladies! So nice to hear positive news. X


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Mine should be Nov 29th


----------



## princessb26

Sarah, how far along were u when you tested?! X


----------



## sarahsuperdork

I'm 8dp3dt princess  I know it's really early so I'm trying not to get too carried away.


----------



## mathiesonch

Congratulations to all the bfn's. Unfortunately AF arrived for me an got  BFN hopefully will get another go after consultant reviews. Devastating though x


----------



## Love_awaits

Sarah & Carrie! Congrats.)


----------



## sarahsuperdork

So sorry mathiesonch


----------



## AC_Hopeful

Hi ladies, finally in the 2ww! I'm 1dp5dt...OTD 2nd April which seems AGES away...Surely i don't need to wait the full 14 days! xx


----------



## Eggybean

Hi hopeful! Fingers crossed for you! 

We are 7dp3dt longest week ever! Soooo not going to make it until test day thinking before next weekend.


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Hey guys lots of people say stay away from the sticks!! But I couldn't I had a negative at 5dp5dt and negative so don't test too early I even rang my clinic for a follow up appt lol they refused saying far too soon but 7dp5dt I got a positive lol so do it if u want too but don't do it too early and don't be disheartened of negative as it can change at anytime until OTD xx


----------



## lemongrass

Thanks for the due date info, Welshfrench.  How are you feeling?  I still have slightly sore (.)(.)s, and some increased CM (sorry for too much info!) but that's about it.  Got a scan booked for 4th April xx


----------



## lemongrass

Sorry about your BFN mathiesonch - I hope your follow-up gives rise to optimism   X


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Lemongrass-4th April only 4 days after mine xx  u might see more than me on yours hopefully xx


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Lemongrass- feeling identical to u really same symptoms slightly sore boobs and increased CM so much so I thought I was bleeding earlier so ran to the loo but no just CM lol 😂😂 oh the worry! Xx


----------



## Suzy321

Hi everyone. I have a otd of 4th April which feels forever away. I have a few symptoms, constantly needing the toilet and I have noticed some brusing in my belly button. Has anyone had this before, I'm getting slightly worried. Thanks.


----------



## princessb26

Hey,

Ok so Ive been naughty and been testing a few times throughout 2ww!

Did one this morn (OTD Weds) using Clearblue and it was negative. Now ordered First response as seem to have good reviews for early testing.

Has anyone been in this situation before and ended up having a BFP on test date?

xxx


----------



## AC_Hopeful

Hi Ladies...I've just joined the April thread..thought I probably should as my otd is April 2nd. Good luck to everyone left testing in March xxxx


----------



## bk2013

so today is 6dp5dt OTD is Saturday 26th.
so rang GP's who advised earliest i can get appointment for beta-hcg is thursday 31st - no friggin' way am i waiting that long.

so anyone know of where else i can get beta-hcg done privately in east yorkshire.  i can travel to leeds but not overly keen on that.

ordered cheapy POAS strips so i can test out the pregnyl shots - last one being saturday 19th. and ordered 2 FRER's that i will not use until OTD.

cannot believe my gp surgery - not a happy bunny


----------



## princessb26

bk2013 - Frustrating isnt it! Sorry I have no idea where you can get a test. Just that I feel your pain. I didnt even know about the whole bloods check until I joined here! Waiting for my test date of Weds.

Goodluck.


----------



## Amz2006

Hi ladies,

Bk2013 - that's so frustrating, my clinic don't do bloods, I just have a HPT then if its positive they book a scan around 7 weeks-ish.

Princess have you been tempted to test early?

We had a FET cycle and I'm now 4dp5dt and going loopy already! Never gonna hold out until OTD!

Xx


----------



## Amz2006

Princess sorry just seen your post from this morning! Fingers crossed for a BFP. I know quite a few ladies who have tested negative right up until OTD when its changed!


----------



## princessb26

Thanks Amz2006, luckily all tests done now so cannot until my next delivery.

Be strong ladies


----------



## Betty2015

Hi Amz2006, I am also 4DP5DT today.  My OTD is 29th but I reckon I'll POAS on Saturday when I'll be 9DP..  Not feeling any symptoms as yet..  How are you feeling?

I was back at work today, and welcomed the distraction to be honest..


----------



## carrie r

Hi ladies! I hope u are all well, and welcome new ladies! 

Thank u all for your congrats! I'm sooooo nervous as miscarried last time at 6 weeks!   my scan is booked for 6th April looking for that illusive hb!  

Isn't it odd how some clinics do bloods and others don't!?

Sending u all love xx


----------



## Amz2006

Hi Betty, I felt really rough yesterday thought I was coming down with something seem ok today!! I think I'll test early! No trigger as we had a FET! Best of luck to you x


----------



## Betty2015

No trigger for me either as we used DE, when do you think you'll test?

Are you doing HCG bloods, or just POAS?


----------



## Amz2006

Just a pee stick for us! Im not sure!! I might do Sat too! xx


----------



## Amz2006

Carrie congrats on hour BFP! Really hope all goes well for you xx


----------



## Chiggs83

Congratulations Carrie!

Fx for everyone else still waiting, I hope it's positive for you all!!

Bk Our clinic doesn't do bloods either so have to rely on poas.

AFM - did another clearblue test today and was hoping for 3+ weeks as we had collection on 24th Feb but still showing 2-3weeks. Should I be worrying or does this sound normal?!

Sorry for the selfish post

X


----------



## Amz2006

Chiggs I don't think those tests are that reliable so don't get too hung up on it...it's a positive that's the main thing! Congratulations  xx


----------



## Chiggs83

Thanks Amz, I wonder if the worry will ever end!!!


----------



## Amz2006

Im afraid not Chiggs! xx


----------



## Amyflo74

Arghhh.. Has time slowed down? 

My HCG test date is the 26th, but have twangs and cramps - feel like my periods about to start. It's so hard to not be consumed by calendar watching.. 
It's my first cycle of IVF.


----------



## bk2013

*Amyflo74* i agree about calendar watching - i even taken to writing dpt's on the calendar in the kitchen even though i know exactly what day i am!!! my OTD is 26th also. fingers crossed from you that the cramps etc you are feeling are not AF but a good sign xx


----------



## lilo

Hi all. Congrats with the BFP Carrie. Wonder if someone might be able to help me. My otd is Friday, exactly 14 days after ec. I am slightly worried this test date is a bit early compared with others. Can anyone please share how long their clinic gave between ec and otd. Slightly worried it could be negative and change to positive but would have stopped progesterone support. Is this likely or should the result be correct 14 days after ec? X


----------



## princessb26

Hi Lilo,

Here are my dates if it helps:

My egg collection was Monday 7th March
Egg transfer (5 day blastocyst) Saturday 12th
Pessaries start Sunday 13th
Test Date was 1 day after pessaries stop so tomorrow 23rd! So 16 days for me after egg collection, but 11 days after transfer?!

x


----------



## lilo

Thanks Princess. X


----------



## catlady30

Hi ladies, just letting you know that I got a bfp this morning, my first ever! I tested one day early with a clear blue digital test and got 'pregnant 2-3 weeks'. I know this means 4 weeks though as the 2-3 weeks is dated from ovulation (egg collection was two weeks ago today). So delighted and really quite shocked as I was so convinced it was over. I've had AF-like cramps since transfer and only a few wee twinges the day of and the day after transfer. Please ladies, keep the faith in your embies  FX my little embie has settled in nicely.
Xx


----------



## bk2013

huge congrats *catlady30* here's to a stress free 9 months xx


----------



## princessb26

Big Congrats Catlady, so pleased for you! x


----------



## lilo

Ah that's great news catlady. Massive congrats.  X


----------



## lemongrass

Congrats Catlady!  Great news  

Lilo, that OTD does seem slightly early to me (well, compared to mine at least).  I had EC on 26 Feb and ET on 29 Feb, with OTD on 15 March - so an 18 day gap between EC and OTD. Might be worth a call to your clinic, but no doubt they'll tell you there is good reason for the date they've given you!  Also, I suspect that by 14 days post EC there is a high likelihood of an accurate test result.  Good luck! xx


----------



## lilo

Thanks lemongrass. X


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Congrats catlady! Xxx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Are you having bloods lilo or just a home test? On my first cycle, OTD was 14dpo like yours (9dp5dt) but I was having beta done. This time, OTD is a very long 18dpo. It really does vary by clinic. 

Congratulations catlady!


----------



## princessb26

1 more day to go until OTD and I think my cramping has worsened, more of an ache now, thinking maybe its my AF!!!!  Just want it to be over now so I know, so frustrating. Dont feel positive about all of this at all.


----------



## Amz2006

Congratulations catlady!! Hope its a straight forward 9 months ahead!!

Lilo I had an FET but our OTD is 12 days after 5 day transfer. We're doing a HPT I know lots of clinics vary! Good Luck!

I'm 5dp5dt today and can't stop thinking about it! Just want to test!! Argh!! xx


----------



## Amz2006

Hang in there Princess really hope you get a nice surprise!! xx


----------



## lilo

Thanks Sarah. No just a home test. X


----------



## catlady30

Bk2013, Princess, LILO, Lemongrass, Welsh, Sarah and Amz2006 - thank you all so much for your congrats messages! Love the dancing banana, Sarah - thanks  

I have to go to the clinic tomorrow morning for my hcg and progesterone. Hoping my hcg will be ok as the Clearblue put me at 2-3 weeks (post conception) this morning and egg collection was 2 weeks ago today. Have no idea what my progesterone levels will be, or even what a 'normal' level is. Does anyone know much about progesterone.

Ladies, please do not be disheartened if you are having period pains. Period pains were the story of my 2ww! Princess - will be thinking of you and crossing everything for great news on Thursday!

Xxx


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Catlady 2-3 weeks on clear blue is 2-3 weeks from ovulation so in pregnancy terms means 4-5 weeks which u are 4 weeks today ur hcg must be above 200 as clearblue 2-3 weeks levels are between 200-2000 that's fab right where it should be Hun xx


----------



## princessb26

Morning,

Checked and my OTD was today, it's a BFN I'm afraid. Devastated and really fed up, could see how much it meant to my partner too which makes me feel worse. Our dreams have not come true, for now anyway. Now time to save and wait again I suppose.

Goodluck to all others in there 2ww

X


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Princessb26- I'm soooo sorry Hun I know how u feel u feel u have let ur partner down too but it's nothing u have done it's just a lottery believe me I've blamed myself after every cycle this was my 5th cycle! Like u said u need to grieve for what u wanted so badly then save save save save for another go xx good luck Hun sending hugs ur way xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

So sorry princess


----------



## catlady30

Princess - I'm so sorry for your news, it's so devastating when it doesn't work.  Sending you lots of hugs xxx

Welsh - thanks for that info. Didn't know what 2-3 weeks represented in terms of hcg, so hopefully I'll get that confirmed with bloods today.

I'm going to move on now but will be hoping for bfp's for those still to test in March. Thanks for your support! Xx


----------



## princessb26

Thanks Ladies,

You need to be very strong to do this, especially 5 times. It's not over, just paused for a while 

X


----------



## Amz2006

So sorry Princess, really hoped it had worked for you. Stay strong and really hope you can go again soon xx


----------



## lilo

I'm really sorry to read this Princess. It's so, so hard when you put all your energy and emotions into something like this and have all your hopes pinned on it. As Welsh said, I really do believe it is a bit of a lottery too. Try to take comfort from this fact and that it is nothing you have or haven't done. 

AFM I am feeling nothing at all other than flu-ridden. Had some sharp pains when standing and coughing at the weekend but they have now gone. No sore boobs, no af pains - absolutely nothing. Holding out very little hope for Friday. xxx


----------



## lemongrass

Hi Princess, so sorry about your BFN.  Glad to hear that you want to try again though! Was this your first cycle?  Also, you are young, so every reason to be optimistic re future chances!  Xx

Lilo, don't give up.  Apart from cramps 5-6 days post transfer I didn't have all that much by way of symptoms during the 2ww, and I got a BFP.  I had some increased CM and slightly sore boobs but that's it.  Fingers crossed for Friday for you   Xx


----------



## Love_awaits

Hi Princess, so sorry to read of your results.  it does get a bit frustrating but don't be disheartened. xxxx


----------



## caroline0nline

Hi everyone. I'm at 4dp5dt and going slowly mad. Anyone had any bleeding one or two days after embryo transfer? I contacted my clinic and they said it was a good sign. Also, I've got some major back ache. I can't tell if it's crampy or what. Maybe I strained it while hoovering. Lol.


----------



## caroline0nline

By bleeding, i meant like a pink spot on toilet paper while wiping. Not a big AF flow.


----------



## Amz2006

Caroline could be a bit of implantation spotting! Fingers crossed!

I'm 6dp5dt and feel really weird this evening, Bit dizzy and queasy! And had upset stomach few times (sorry tmi!!) Tempted to test in morning but I know it's still early!!


----------



## bk2013

i'm 8dp5dt and like you *Amz2006* have felt weird a few time over the past couple of days. this evening i have felt dizzy and previously have felt dizzy and had slightly blurry vision.
also last night AF pains hit me with a vengance and had them all day today but no AF - it really does feel just like a matter of time until the evil witch shows her ugly face 
but people have said to me that they have experienced AF pains with AF never arriving and got a BFP so i am keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## sarahsuperdork

bk I've had AF cramps on and off (some very strong ones around 3-4dpt) and got an early BFP so hang in there!


----------



## catlady30

Bk - fingers crossed for you! Sounds like you are where I was at last weekend! Terrifying every time you need to go to the loo though! When's your otd? Xx


----------



## bk2013

*catlady30* OTD is Saturday - got bloods booked at a private GP with results probably not available until Tuesday because of it being easter weekend.

*sarahsuperdork* how early did you test? i'm terrified to test early incase we see no second line.

x


----------



## sarahsuperdork

I was 8dp3dt but as a disclaimer I can't recommend it because that was really early!


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

I was 7dp5dt faint line which just got darker but like sarahsuperdork said that's still super early xx


----------



## Love_awaits

Hi ladies, I tested at 7dp5dt and we had a super faint BPF plus a pregnant 1-2 on CB digital. My consultant still wants one on OTD this Sunday and he's arranged for a beta on Tuesday.


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Love awaits - same as me for 7dp5dt - BFP faint line I tested every day and watched the line get darker lol amazing news good luck for Sunday hope it's darker for u and good luck for ur bloods Tuesday too xx


----------



## lilo

Fab news love awaits. x


----------



## Cma700

Hi had my hcg bloods done today it was a 2. They said it looked like a chemical and I've been spotting since Monday. If it was a negative we were going to go to Spain for the weekend. I'm now not sure as last time I had ivf it resulted in ectopic at a test day level of 8. Is 2 negative should I count it as done and try not to worry.


----------



## Love_awaits

Thanks Lilo. 

Welshfrenchbulldogmummy, thank you. Congrats on your BFP too.  I'm asking my consultant if he can get me a scan on the 31st before I fly back. Just to see if it's not ectopic. However, I'm not sure if the sac is even visible. I had a transfer on the 16th of March. When was your transfer? Do you have any symptoms? I'm getting fleeting cramps and I don't like the feeling. It's like AF is Gona appear anytime soon.


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Love awaits-same day as me then 31st u should see something even if it is just the sac cause you'll be over 4 weeks pregnant then my last pregnancy they wouldn't scan until beta level was at least 1500 so I suppose it may depend on that I dunno what the rules are at your clinic? I had embryo transfer 5/3/16 which was a 5 day transfer of two blasts xx I don't have any symptoms really slightly sore boobs and tiny cramps nothing to even mention though really I'm tired tonight but could be cause I worked today but who knows if it's that or the pregnancy lol fingers crossed u can get ur scan 31/3 xx 1 week to go then xx


----------



## Amz2006

I've caved in and tested at 8dp5dt and its a definate BFN...Is there time to change or do you think it's game over...


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Amx2006 it still might be a bit soon Hun I'd try again OTD just to make sure when is your OTD? Xx


----------



## Amz2006

OTD is Tuesday at 12dp5dt xx


----------



## ivffirsttimer

Hi! I would like to join too!
Im nearly on the end of my 2ww.. And it is nerve wracking! Im due to test on Sunday 27/03/2016.
I had ET on the 16th, 1 embie grade 4AB. I am very hopeful and trying to keep myself very positive. 
A day after my ET I had a creamy cm (sorry tmi) with slight light pink thingy, I am hoping it was implantation bleeding. Light cramps on and off, but also had some quick sharp twinges on my left and sometimes right. Also had sharp twinges on on my groin. Sore bbs from the time I started progesterone supps. I started to have pms like cramps on my 4th and 5th and I was crying.. Some days I think im coping some days I feeling defeated. The cramps are getting milder now, and less frequent. On and off headache and dizzy spells still. Itchy nippie at times. Im praying so hard to let this one work and little embie is settling in well. All best wishes for all of us.


----------



## Betty2015

Good luck ivffirsttimer.. All sound like positive symptoms to me. Also congrats on holding out for OTD. Best of luck


----------



## LizzieAttwood

Ivffirsttimer- hi, my OTD is also Sunday am also extremely anxious, hardly slept last night. I have not had many symptoms other than from Cyclogest nausea, tiredness but have had stomach ache all day today, hoping Af isn't on its way! Good luck with your test xxx


----------



## bk2013

OTD tomorrow 26 March (11dp5dt).  Tested today this morning and tonight and both BFN. Got bloods tomorrow with results probably not ready until Tuesday.
Not giving up hope until blood results are in as on first cycle I tested -ve on hpt's and AF arrived before OTD but bloods showed +ve.

Had AF pains 2days ago but just uncomfortable since then - more an ache or a full feeling than painful. Some sharp stabbing pains.

We will just be patient, will do HPT tomorrow and then wait for blood results.

What will be, will be x


----------



## ivffirsttimer

LizzieAttwood- 2 more sleeps for both of us. I pray that it is a good news for both of us. Mixed emotions but I am so ready for Sunday!! (I think?)

Betty2015- keeping my fingers and sanity crossed that all of those were all positive signs. Thank you!


----------



## LizzieAttwood

Bk2013- good luck for tomo and hope like before your bloods come back positive.

Ivffirsttimer- I know I am ready to find out now too. Not much longer we can do it. Praying for positives for us both, keeping everything crossed for us. Mixed emotions here too. Xxx


----------



## Amyflo74

**** morning. 

Bfn. #1st round IVF with donor sperm. I think I know it hadn't worked. So disappointed. 😥


----------



## bk2013

*Amyflo74* sorry to hear that,  x


----------



## sarahsuperdork

So sorry Amy


----------



## Eggybean

Sorry to here of your BFN Amy, 

Selfish post alert!: 
Tomorrow is OTD I had 2 x 3dt. As I'm impatient we tested early 10dpt and got a faint positive. Every morning since a first response has been positive and the line more prominent. This morning an obvious positive on first response 13dpt but negative on clear blue and clear blue digital. I'm freaking out this is a chemical. But convinced it isn't because of how I feel over last few days.
Positive stories would be of great help but honest opinions also.
Thank you


----------



## LizzieAttwood

Amy- sorry to hear that, so disappointing, try and take some time to rest and do something for you. It is such a tough journey, stay strong and positive and wishing you all the luck in the world for your next step whatever it may be. Sending lots of hugs and thinking of you xx

Rnewton- I also have OTD tomo but haven't tested yet. Although I have no personal experience, I have read on another thread that first response picks up much earlier than clear blue if that helps x


----------



## Love_awaits

Hi Amy, sorry to hear of your news 

RNewton, it's really stressful when it is that confusing. I personally would be tempted to do a beta HCG. Either in the clinic or privately. The one i did the last time gave results on the same day if bloods were taken early morning. 

CB has been known to be less sensitive compared to FR. That's all I know. I spent a good hour in Superdrug looking like a freak with tons of boxes of pee sticks trying to read and Google at the same time. I should have done my homework at home. I saw many stories on other forums of positives on FR and then neg on CB. So I went with 2 sticks of FR, and 2 CB digitals to test when it's bang on OTD. 

I tested 7dp5dt and it was such a faint line it was frightening. CB digital did say Pregnant 1-2 but I am still really nervous to test tomorrow at OTD. Especially with AF like cramps really intense past 2 days.  

All the best!


----------



## bk2013

update - went for bloods privately this morning and took bloods myself to the pathology lab. notified at 17:30 that tests couldnt be run as blood had clotted in the tube so need bloods taking again monday morning.
so still no nearer to knowing whether PG or not


----------



## LizzieAttwood

Hi lovely ladies,
Love awaits it all sounds very positive for you so keeping my fingers crossed for you tomo, it's also my OTD and am really nervous! Feel like my AF is on its way so praying it is not.

Bk2013- how frustrating I'm so sorry this has happened and now you have so much longer to wait. Thinking of you.

How is everyone feeling xx


----------



## Love_awaits

Hi Lizzie, all the best to testing later. Everything crossed for you.,xx

Bk2013, that's quite frustrating.  it would drive me bonkers.


----------



## LizzieAttwood

Thank you it's BFN for me x


----------



## ivffirsttimer

BFN for me..


----------



## LizzieAttwood

I am sorry ivffirsttimer it is really tough to see isn't it. Had a very tearful morning trying to think about next round and keep positive. I thinks it's so hard after a hugely stressful two weeks then a massive downer. Keep positive and look after yourself xxx


----------



## ivffirsttimer

LizzieAttwood- so sorry for you too.. I have been very positive and really thought that it has worked, but unfortunately hasn't. Has been crying and came to a point that tears had already dried up. We have 1 frozen embie, but I dont't know if we have to pay for the cost this time. The NHS will only pay for one cycle, I had mine done at Hammersmith. Me and my husband were so sad, still hasn't got out of bed until now. I dont know what the future holds for us now. We'll get through this.


----------



## caroline0nline

Negative this morning. 8dp5dt. I'm not out yet though. Wishing love and baby dust to all.


----------



## LizzieAttwood

Ivffirsttimer-I have only just got up too and have been crying too.  I was also positive and although was aware that it might not work felt that it had. We also have one frozen, I asked somebody on here and they said a frozen is still in one cycle because it is not another egg collection so keeping fingers crossed we both get our frozen embies soon. Xxx


----------



## ivffirsttimer

LizzieAttwood- hopefully!! I have already emailed the clinic about the results. And I think they will get in touch with me soon. It is so frustrating! I was even daydreaming of how we will spend our first easter knowing we already have a little one along the way. By the way, how is your frozen embie? Mine is grade 4BB not an excellent grade. In case we will have the frozen embie, hope that it will survive the thawing and all. Anyway, we'll cross the bridge when we get there.


----------



## Betty2015

ivffirsttimer, 

I had a SET with a 4BB and early signs are that it worked.. I'm 4+1 today, haven't braved a clearblue test yet but FRER are getting progressively darker from a super faint line on 6DP5DT.

Best of luck with whatever you decide


----------



## LizzieAttwood

Ivffirsttimer- we were not told grades only that "it looked very good" what that means I have no idea. I know waiting to speak to clinic, hoping somebody might be there tomo. Yeah praying that they thaw. I know exactly how you feel we were exactly the same. It's hard not to think and plan when there is every possibility it will work. 
What Betty said sounds really encouraging so keep our fingers crossed. Xxx


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Ivf1sttimer- I had a 4cc frozen embryo transfer gave me a bfp and two 4bc grade fresh transfers this attempt gave me a bfp too all of the other 3 attempts I had A grade embryos which all gave me bfn so don't get hung up on grades Hun xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

I would also advise not getting hung up on gradings  my DS was a 3BB once upon a time and I remember panicking that it wasn't the A grade embryo everyone else seemed to have. And this time, we didn't even make it to blast - I had one day 3 embryo transferred resulting in a BFP. I think it's largely down to luck and chance, which is frustrating because it's so out of your control.


----------



## ivffirsttimer

sarahsuperdork- wow that puts my hopes up.. It doesn't really matter what grade. According to the automated email that I received when I sent the results, they will review my case during their MDT, did they contact you as to when you can have your FET?

welshfrenchbulldogmummy- Thank you!  It really seems to be a game of luck. Hoping my FET will turn out to be a BFP as that will be our last chance. For the meantime, once we recovered we will try it naturally and take it from there.


----------



## Betty2015

Hi ladies,

Bit of a selfish post.. I'm feeling a little worried this evening.  I've been having lower stomach cramps all day with lower back pain and my (.)(.) are a lot less painful than they were, so now I'm stressing AF is on it's way. I had a pretty solid line on FRER yesterday (didn't have any left to test today). 

Other symptoms today - feeling quite hot, mild headache, tired..

Has anyone else had stomach cramps and less painful boobs around 10DP5DT?  My OTD is Tuesday, but I've had 3 progressively darker FRER BFP's.  I haven't braved a clearblue test yet, picked some up today so will probably test tomorrow morning.

I so hate this part... It's constant stress!!  Altho I suppose that never goes away... it does get a bit easier after seeing a little hb..


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Betty - A BFP on a FRER is as good as one on a Clearblue, you've done three positive tests, why the worry about a Clearblue? Sorry I'm just confused!


----------



## Betty2015

Hi Sarahsuperdork, I've had a chemical pregnancy before that was positive on FRER but never progressed beyond 1-2 weeks on Clearblue conception indicator.  I will be 4+2 tomorrow so if HCG is on track, I should be 2-3 weeks on the Clearblue.


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Ah I see. I've always been under the impression that digital tests are often misleading and the cause of extra worth so I've never used one.


----------



## Love_awaits

Hi Betty, I've had cramps in all my pregnancies, even the one that was uncomplicated. It is worrying Coz it feels like AF is coming. My one stopped eventually and I couldn't remember how many weeks pregnant I was though. 

Sorry to hear of the BFNs on the thread today. 

I've got a BFP on my OTD this morning however, just about 5 mins ago I saw a thread of blood after I pee and when I waited a bit, I wiped and there was pinky mucus. Sorry TMI.  but even me with a BFP, it's still never ending stress and worry. Been having cramps from 2days post transfer until today. Weird thing was yesterday I suddenly had a moment that I felt I wasn't pregnant and I mentioned it to DH. Arrrgghhhh!


----------



## Betty2015

That is true.. and they are certainly not conclusive, but when I've had my chemical and a separate missed miscarriage, both showed inconsistent results on the clearblue that turned out to reflect bad news.  When I had my successful pregnancy it was all on track on the clearblue.  

When I had my MMC it went up to 3+ weeks and then dropped back to 2-3, which was what prompted me to go for an early scan.. and there was no hb. 

I understand you staying away from them as they can be inconclusive and HCG levels can be different for everyone, so it can definitely cause unnecessary stress.


----------



## Love_awaits

I love my CB digitals. Can't always have a serial beta done and CB digital was the only thing that I could do at home to tell me that pregnancy was progressing. In any case, I ran out now. And doctor told me to come in for beta tomorrow.


----------



## Betty2015

Love_awaits, I don't think I'm going to be able to make it in for beta test this week so I'm just going to have to stick to CB digital until I'm ready for a scan.  I'm going to book a private scan for 6.5 weeks if I make it that far, (14th/15th April) and hopefully see a heartbeat then.  I start a new job on the 18th April and wanted to have a scan before that.

Can I ask a (TMI) question?  Assuming you have tender (.)(.), is it consistent or do they come and go.  Tonight is the first time they've not been painful and combined with the cramping, I'm worried.  I'm going to do the CB tomorrow morning and if I see 2-3 wks I'll feel a bit better.


----------



## sarahsuperdork

I never had sore boobs with my first pregnancy but have this time. It comes and goes, sometimes with tingling or sore nipples as well but other times not. It's odd how symptoms can be so different with different pregnancies.


----------



## Betty2015

Well my Clearblue test was still 1-2 weeks this morning and the FRER line is slightly lighter than 2 days ago, also my symptoms seem to have lessened.  I am afraid it might be another chemical  

It's too early to say for sure, but I have a feeling I am out..


----------



## Love_awaits

Hi Betty, regarding boobs  mine was more sore on cyclogest and progesterone that it was when I am pregnant. I completely don't get the rationale. But recalling from my last pregnancy, I did have tender boobs but it wasn't painful. What was painful was when milk kicked it. That was something else. 

I didn't go in for the beta this morning. I told my consultant yesterday morning we had a strong positive and I doubt it might change much in 24hrs. So I will wait till tomorrow and hopefully pick up more prescription for cyclogest and Progynova. I'm just being hopeful and if it all over, then I will keep all the meds for next time. 

So looks like both of us are in Limboland and let's hope we both will get some answers.


----------



## hairbysarah

Hi there everyone,

I hope someone could help me and possibly reassure me, I am new to this so please bare with me as I do not know all the shortened terms.

This is or second attempt at ICSI & IVF Treatment. I had my Egg Collection on Thursday 16th March, we managed to have 9 eggs retrieved, but 5 were mature. the following day we went down to only 2 eggs fertilised. So the clinic suggested I had the embryos put back in on Friday 18th March.

On the Egg Transfer day we had both embryos put in, one was at the 4 cell stage and the other at 6 cell which they assured me was normal as it is common as I am still young.  The embryos were of good quality.

My breasts started to become very sore and swollen after a few days, they have been sore pretty much all the time and started to get headaches a couple of days ago which come and go.

However, today my breasts hardly hurt at all and I have started to get mild cramping the kind I would have if I was starting my period. I am due to take a test on Thursday 31st March.

I feel so paranoid and am constantly worrying about my symptoms.

Has anyone else had this or should I be concerned and prepare my self?

Thanks in advance for any help or information.


----------



## optimistic 13

Hey Sarah .. My test date is 30th .. It's all very confusing isn't it .
Just remember the pessaries are in your system.. So fills you with progesterone so your body thinks it's pregnant.. So as for symptoms they are all pregnancy symptons from the pessaries .. So this really screws With u ... Also we get lots of symptons that would make you believe your period is coming. It's all part of the process 
So it's hard to keep track of it all which is which .. So believe nothing in the nicest possible way .. Try to stay positive and hopeful believe in the little embies ..I know it's so hard .. The 2ww is a real .., beep beep ...
I'm sure once we are pregnant we will worry and watch everything for 9mths ..
I to have had symptons someday None the other days ..
On my last Icsi. Cycle I started bleeding tonight within 48 hours of test .. So I'm so scared of going toilet .. Fills me with utter panic , it's our last shot at this.


Good luck 
Fingers crossed for Thursday for u


----------



## hairbysarah

Thank you so much for that message, you have put it all into prospective for me, I shall try to to worry (not promising anything haha)

Good Luck for the 30th, I have been so tempted to do an early test but just can't bring my self to do one.

As you understand being self funded you want it to work as the strain of costs can be so over whelming. fingers crossed t will work out for you.

Thanks again for your lovely reassuring message xxx


----------



## optimistic 13

It's such a worry, pressure, strains, it's consuming and exhausting the whole process. 😭
Physically, emotionally, financially 🙈
Just feel our life is going to change forever this week good or bad ..

We feel the same about testing early but can't cope with false readings ,sends u stir crazy.

Thanku xx good luck 🙏🙏🙏🍀🍀🍀


----------



## Betty2015

Love_awaits..  how are you doing today, hope you're still hanging in there.. 

AFM.. Today was OTD and I finally got the 2-3  weeks on the Clearblue, which I think means a beta of 200 - 2000 (12DP5DT).  Which is on the low side, but at least it means it's going up.  I'm going to try and lay off the testing for a few days and just hope for the best.  This part is the hardest!!

Everyone else


----------

